# Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/2 Dezembro 2008



## Vince (24 Nov 2008 às 11:23)

Tópico especial de seguimento da entrada de frio a partir de Terça-feira, 25 de Novembro, e da possibilidade de chuva ou neve a cotas médias a partir do próximo fim de semana prolongado.


Para análises mais detalhadas e fundamentadas de previsões e modelos, alertas oficiais, etc, mantém-se o tópico habitual de acordo com as regras do mesmo:
 Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Novembro 2008


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 12:31)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Já vi pelas imagens (das RUN's) que pouco ou nada se alterou em relação à situação do próximo fim de semana. Espero que tudo continue assim sem grandes alterações.


----------



## ppereira (24 Nov 2008 às 12:38)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

tive a fazer as contas e no fds a cota poderá andar nos 700/800 m, de acordo com a run das 06.
nada mau mas parece-me difícil com uma entrada de sudoeste.
quanto à neve na estrela essa já me parece quase garantida, agora não sei se serão centímetros ou "metros e metros"
pode ser que sim, já lá passei com neve a 5/6 metros, foi à alguns anos


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2008 às 12:51)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

a manter-se este cenário, será que se vão repetir as cheias de 2006 ou as de 2000/2001?? Isso era um sonho, já tenho algumas saudades de ver as cheias aqui no Ribatejo


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 12:54)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



squidward disse:


> a manter-se este cenário, será que se vão repetir as cheias de 2006 ou as de 2000/2001?? Isso era um sonho, já tenho algumas saudades de ver as cheias aqui no Ribatejo



Eu também já tenho saudades de cheias... Desde 1997 que a vala ao pé da minha casa não transborda...


----------



## Bgc (24 Nov 2008 às 13:22)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Para 4ªf, dia 26, o nosso IM já pôs a cota de neve nos 800m.


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Nov 2008 às 13:28)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Mas quarta-feira dificilmente haverá precipitação em minha opinião.

A saída das 6h foi excelente para neve no fim de semana em cotas médias, e a acreditar no ensemble até se poderá dizer que foi uma saída quente.


----------



## Bgc (24 Nov 2008 às 13:29)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

O facto de a cota estar nesse nível, não quer dizer que neve.


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Nov 2008 às 13:32)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Mas o IM na previsão descritiva só refere a cota de neve se preverem precipitação, pelo menos até agora tem sido sempre assim.


----------



## Bgc (24 Nov 2008 às 13:39)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Por acaso só falam mesmo em aguaceiros fracos... 
No INM põe quase sempre a cota, mesmo que só prevejam céu limpo, que é o caso de 4ª f para Castilla Y León.


----------



## psm (24 Nov 2008 às 14:21)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



squidward disse:


> a manter-se este cenário, será que se vão repetir as cheias de 2006 ou as de 2000/2001?? Isso era um sonho, já tenho algumas saudades de ver as cheias aqui no Ribatejo




Tenho-te dizer que não, pois teria de ser muitos dias a chover no interior de Espanha; as barragens espanholas e a de Castelo de Bode teriam de estar em rotura, e depois era uma questão de gestão de caudais, por parte engenheiros hidraulicos.
 E se acontecer o que está previsto (sem alarme), é um episódio de forte precipitação que poderá causar pequenas inundações locais.


----------



## ppereira (24 Nov 2008 às 16:39)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Parece que no fds os modelos estão a prever o melhor cenário.
As duas massas de ar frio vão juntar-se, não ocorrendo a possível subida de temperatura.
embora sejam previsões a cerca de 100h, já começa a ser uma tendência muito forte.
será que é desta que a chuva forte se vai juntar o tempo frio???
montalegre, bragança e guarda esperam por este possível acontecimento


----------



## psm (24 Nov 2008 às 16:43)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



ppereira disse:


> Parece que no fds os modelos estão a prever o melhor cenário.
> As duas massas de ar frio vão juntar-se, não ocorrendo a possível subida de temperatura.
> embora sejam previsões a cerca de 100h, já começa a ser uma tendência muito forte.
> será que é desta que a chuva forte se vai juntar o tempo frio???
> montalegre, bragança e guarda esperam por este possível acontecimento





Tens que definir o que espera com esta previsão para as cidades em questão se é neve esquece, pois o ar tem proveniencia subtropical, e que por sua vez grandes quantidades de precipitação ao nivel de chuva.


----------



## psm (24 Nov 2008 às 16:53)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Faço um reparo no meu post anterior, se cair neve na situação que se aproxima neste fim de semana, ela deverá cair nas cotas dos 1400 m ou mais para cima, e estou a pôr este valor já com muitas reservas.


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2008 às 16:56)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

A run é surpreendente mesmo:

- Quantidades de precipitação já exageradas

- Descida acentuada em relação a run's anteriores da temperatura a 850hPa

Estes dois factores não costumam ocorrer em simultâneo. Ou seja os modelos costumam indicar geralmente comportamentos opostos.

Neste cenário é de facto possível que ocorra precipitação sob a forma de neve a cotas médias/altas. No entanto isso é a leitura da run em si. Muitos factores poderão vir a jogo nesta complicada equação.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2008 às 17:00)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Para mim a run das 18 vai cavar a depressão na Galiza para 975hpa


----------



## RMira (24 Nov 2008 às 17:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Boas caros amigos,

Eu penso que há uma coisa que esta run parece estar a querer indiciar. A ilação que eu retiro é que a atmosfera estará no fim de semana bastante fria e o ar injectado pela depressão não fará baixar assim muito a temperatura a 850hpa. Reparem também (E penso que isso é o mais importante) na altura geopotencial extremamente baixa que nos é apontada pelo GFS, por exemplo a 132h. Ainda falta muito tempo no entanto, mas estou convencido que as constantes injecções de ar frio que temos levado este ano nos vão fazer ainda muito felizes.

Cumprimentos


----------



## ppereira (24 Nov 2008 às 17:13)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



psm disse:


> Tens que definir o que espera com esta previsão para as cidades em questão se é neve esquece, pois o ar tem proveniencia subtropical, e por sua vez grandes quantidades de precipitação.



Normalmente é isso que acontece, mas parece-me que desta vez pode ser diferente. 
parece-me que o jet indica também uma entrada polar.
não sou um grande estudioso desta matéria, mas quando uma massa polar coincide com uma subtropical o cenário de neve forte não é descabido a cotas médias/altas.
por isso falei em montalegre, bragança e guarda por serem as mais expostas


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2008 às 17:22)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

será que este cenário se fosse em Janeiro, era possível ver caírem alguns flocos de neve por aqui??


----------



## iceworld (24 Nov 2008 às 17:29)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



squidward disse:


> será que este cenário se fosse em Janeiro, era possível ver caírem alguns flocos de neve por aqui??



SE cá nevasse fazia-se cá ski!


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2008 às 17:31)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



iceworld disse:


> SE cá nevasse fazia-se cá ski!



o mais provável, era fazer SKU!!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2008 às 18:18)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Eu acho é que a montanha vai parir um rato !!!

Se não houver junção entre a massa fria e a massa sub-tropical vamos ter frio é verdade ... mas em termos de precipitação sérá um fiasco e quanto mais estiver o seu centro depressionário em cima da Peninsula Ibérica ... pior !!!

Desculpem mas é o que acho e parece-me uma entrada muito parecida ao que tivemos já este ano ... e que foi um decepção total !!!


----------



## Gongas (24 Nov 2008 às 19:32)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

O Freemeteo aponta para o FDS neve em localidades como Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Braga, Viseu, Portalegre, Castelo Branco, Covilhã... Qual a Veracidade disto?? istop seria neve em praticamente todo o interior norte e centro


----------



## Bgc (24 Nov 2008 às 19:47)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Vejam bem a minha "localidadezinha" 

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737145

Espero ter um fim de semana prolongado em grande!


----------



## ppereira (24 Nov 2008 às 19:56)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Gongas disse:


> O Freemeteo aponta para o FDS neve em localidades como Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Braga, Viseu, Portalegre, Castelo Branco, Covilhã... Qual a Veracidade disto?? istop seria neve em praticamente todo o interior norte e centro



Parece um sonho, só no domingo em montalegre 35cm 
se isto acontecer vão encerrar muitas estradas no interior norte e centro.

o que será na torre???


----------



## Gongas (24 Nov 2008 às 20:05)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Penso que a confirmar-se poderiamos até ter neve em localidades perto do litoral.


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2008 às 20:08)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

segundo o Freemeteo, parece que vem festa (Trovoadas) 
já tenho saudades delas


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 20:09)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Vejam bem a minha "localidadezinha"
> 
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737145
> 
> Espero ter um fim de semana prolongado em grande!



Um fim de semana prolongado EM GRANDE vou eu ter 

Vejam: http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2269041


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2008 às 20:20)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

sabem o que me apetece dizer????esqueçam nao é só o FS é a semana toda!!!!!
( e talvez o mes todo) que tal dar-mos boas vindas ao inverno de antigamente


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> sabem o que me apetece dizer????esqueçam nao é só o FS é a semana toda!!!!!
> ( e talvez o mes todo) que tal dar-mos boas vindas ao inverno de antigamente


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2008 às 20:29)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



squidward disse:


>



lool isto tá-se a compor....


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2008 às 20:32)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> sabem o que me apetece dizer????esqueçam nao é só o FS é a semana toda!!!!!
> ( e talvez o mes todo) que tal dar-mos boas vindas ao inverno de antigamente









Ora, faltam exactamente 96 horas, para que a precipitação prevista, comece a cair.
16 runs do GFS.
8 runs do Europeu.

Vamos lá a tomar cAAlmex+!


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2008 às 21:05)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Ora, faltam exactamente 96 horas, para que a precipitação prevista, comece a cair.
> 16 runs do GFS.
> 8 runs do Europeu.
> 
> Vamos lá a tomar cAAlmex+!


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 21:07)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Um camião de embalagens para a minha zona, sff.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Nov 2008 às 21:09)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

é preciso muita muita calma 

venha ela


----------



## Lince (24 Nov 2008 às 21:28)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Meus amigos cuidado com as espectativas...!
hoje esteve um frio de rachar, a temperatura não ultrapassou os 2º, nevou  praticamente toda a tarde em forma de água neve, estou agora com 0,6º e de vez em quando neva ,mas mesmo assim e tendo como horizonte um pico de mais de 1400m de altitude não se dislumbra nehum manto branco (pelo menos enquanto se conseguia ver). Portanto já ouvi aqui falar na possibilidade de 30cm de neve para o próximo fim de semana..
Duvido que o frio seja o mesmo e eu por cá já me contentava com alguns centimetros de neve... e estou a 1050m de altitude.
Em tempo de crise temos que nos contentar com pouco.


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2008 às 21:31)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

No GFS das 12z era um Domingo lindo em muitos locais acima dos 500m hehehe. 
Dream on, se calhar só até à próxima run 


*500hPa*







*Cota de neve e Temperatura aos 2m*







*
Precipitação*







*Temp 850*


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Nov 2008 às 21:50)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Acho que a situação tem algum potencial, o GFS e o ECMWF praticamente coincidem no frio + precipitação para o fim de semana. A linha de 528 dam na saída das 12h do ECM chega mesmo a abranger o Norte de Portugal no Domingo.


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2008 às 21:54)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Se realmente houver a aproximação desta nova frente e o ar frio estiver realmente instalado poderá um evento em gande!


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Acho que a situação tem algum potencial, o GFS e o ECMWF praticamente coincidem no frio + precipitação para o fim de semana. A linha de 528 dam na saída das 12h do ECM chega mesmo a abranger o Norte de Portugal no Domingo.



O frio aos 850hPa não impressiona, mas é compensado pela espessura. Mas se ele afastar um pouco a depressão ou a enfraquecer o cenário muda bastante.


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 22:00)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Se o frio se afastar, basicamente temos que alterações?


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Esta run das 18z veio endiabrada, mete mais frio e precipitação. Cotas a 200 metros no norte já no sábado. Se fosse real alugávamos uma camioneta para ir ao norte


----------



## Brigantia (24 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Esta run das 18z veio endiabrada, mete mais frio e precipitação. Cotas a 200 metros  no norte. Se fosse real alugávamos uma camioneta para ir ao norte



Vamos aguardar pelos ensembles para podermos fazer uma melhor análise da situação...


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Nov 2008 às 22:21)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Parece-me uma saída um pouco estranha do GFS. De qualquer das formas a tendência deverá ser a de retirarem frio nas próximas saídas. Ainda assim começo realmente a achar que poderemos ter mesmo neve em razoáveis quantidades em cotas médias (digamos, 1000m para cima).


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 22:22)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Só daqui a 60, 66 horas é que podemos ter quase certezas de alguma coisa.


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2008 às 22:23)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Será que chegou a nossa vez de aparecer nos telejornais europeus?


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2008 às 22:24)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Passei a Cumulus...que bela Run par festejar!


----------



## RMira (24 Nov 2008 às 22:29)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Dream Mode: E que run! Mais de metade do país ficava pintadinho de branco! Lindo!
Wake mode: Ainda falta muito!


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2008 às 22:40)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Parece-me uma saída um pouco estranha do GFS



Sim, sem dúvida 
Temperaturas de quase -10ºC ao pé de Bragança aos 2m num modelo global só pode ser mesmo uma run estranha.


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2008 às 22:40)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Esta saída confirma a saída das 12Z e na minha opinião para aqui até melhora ligeiramente pois a neve começaria logo na sexta feira sem haver chuva antes. Na noite de sábado para domingo até poderíamos ter neve em locais baixos do litoral, e depois com a cobertura de neve as mínimas nos dias posteriores poderão ser muito baixas como o Vince mostrou.

Acho que a partir de agora as previsões só podem piorar, a não ser que o GFS meta ainda mais precipitação...


----------



## Bgc (24 Nov 2008 às 22:42)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



ppereira disse:


> Parece um sonho, só no domingo em montalegre 35cm
> se isto acontecer vão encerrar muitas estradas no interior norte e centro.
> 
> o que será na torre???




Na Torre será o verdadeiro "descalabro" com temperaturas entre os -5ºC e os -8ºC e um meteograma tão sugestivo quanto isto:

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2739809

Tempestade de neve


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2008 às 22:44)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

pois é tudo em consenso, o ECMWF, o GFS e até sites como o yahoo weather, o weather channel, freemeteo, o meteoblue, etc.
mas há um senao o FNMOC que atrasa a festa só pa domingo mas intensifica-a de uma maneira bruta.
resumindo e na minha opiniao vamos ter chuva e vento fortes, mar revolto , trovoadas dispersas, temperaturas baixas ( em lis entre os 9 e os 14Cº)  e cotas a rondar os 800m, mas nunca abaixo dos 600m
tudo isto a partir de 6ª a noite no norte e sabado de manha no sul e até ao infinito modelistico.
para todos penso que estas sao grandes noticias e desejo-vos boa sorte e um dezembro cheio de fenomenos atmosfericos interessantes.
boas


----------



## Brigantia (24 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Para mais tarde recordar

Meteograma para Bragança


----------



## Bgc (24 Nov 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Whhhoooooo!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Nov 2008 às 23:12)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

EU JURO QUE VOU SONHAR COM ISTO!!!A acontecer este cenário do GFS esta situação seria quase de proporções épicas e FANTÁSTICAS!!Não me lembro de ter visto isto alguma vez nos tempos que correm a não ser quando por devaneio olho nos modelos para os lados da Rússia ou coisa do género..Isto era sinal que começariamos a ter um Inverno como existe na mesma latitude nos Estados Unidos.. Bem, Deus queira que isto não tenha sido um simples erro de cálculos, mas eu vou mesmo seguir com a maior atenção (para não dizer colanço) as próximas saídas...

VÁ LÁ PESSOAL!UMA FORCINHA!!!


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

A sorte há-de estar do nosso lado. Já sofremos demasiadas decepções.


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> Para mais tarde recordar
> 
> Meteograma para Bragança



Tens que pôr em graus decimais 

Em Montalegre vão-se enterrar na neve:
http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8175/36901499metgramrm8.gif

Se durante a semana o vento amainar um pouco, talvez possamos ter algum frio acumulado em superfície para ajudar a baixar as cotas ainda mais.


----------



## rogers (24 Nov 2008 às 23:30)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Yet, I am skeptic. We wait.


----------



## Gongas (24 Nov 2008 às 23:32)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Ai se isto mudar de figura vai ser um descalabro, as expectativas tão muito elevadas...e Portugal não costuma ter grande sorte


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 23:34)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Gongas disse:


> Ai se isto mudar de figura vai ser um descalabro, as expectativas tão muito elevadas...e Portugal não costuma ter grande sorte



Não agoires, sff.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Nov 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Meus amigos se eles erram atao nao sei nao...



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade10dias.jsp?localID=3 


CALMEX~

*p.s Previsao 10 dias*


----------



## psm (24 Nov 2008 às 23:36)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Gongas disse:


> Ai se isto mudar de figura vai ser um descalabro, as expectativas tão muito elevadas...e Portugal não costuma ter grande sorte





"Calma e caldos galinha nunca fizeram mal a ninguém"

As previsões ainda estão longe do acontecimento.


----------



## Gongas (24 Nov 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Não é agoirar, mas vejamos neve em fartura que pode descer aos 200m ou até menos, vento, trovoadas, chuva, frio, mar agitado tudo junto??
seria um sonho, pena tar a trabalhar no fds


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (24 Nov 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

onde estão os -10 e sanabria (penha trevinca 2127m) 

Abraço e quem me dera que estivesses certo eu ja tenho a maquina preparada para ir pra serra ..




Vince disse:


> Sim, sem dúvida
> Temperaturas de quase -10ºC ao pé de Bragança aos 2m num modelo global só pode ser mesmo uma run estranha.


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2008 às 23:41)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Calma..... isto parece-me um exagero....como já disseram uma run muito estranha ..... cotas de neve a 200 metros?? Por alma de quem?? 


Não passará de dias de Inverno com bastante chuva e vento , mar alteroso... o que já não é mau...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Nov 2008 às 23:41)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Gongas disse:


> Não é agoirar, mas vejamos neve em fartura que pode descer aos 200m ou até menos, vento, trovoadas, chuva, frio, mar agitado tudo junto??
> seria um sonho, pena tar a trabalhar no fds



realmente parece me bom demais mas desde que vi o nosso IM dar estas 
previsoes de sonho... nem digo mais nada


4.4 ºc ceu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2008 às 23:42)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Tenham calma, ainda hoje é segunda-feira, a acção só começa sexta há noite, estas entradas não são habituais, isto é, tanto frio e tanta chuva.


----------



## Bgc (24 Nov 2008 às 23:42)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Apanha a Sanabria mas tambem Bragança.

Para Domingo o IM põe 1 grau de máxima para Bragança e para 3ª f põe -7ºC de mínima... Incrível! E sempre com precipitação


----------



## Bgc (24 Nov 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Bem, eu estou a ficar estupefacto. Na última actualização o Freemeteo, para os meus lados, não só reforça a precipitação sob a forma de neve a partir de 6ª à noite, sábado e domingo, como a estende até 2ª feira, sempre com temperaturas sub-2ºC. 

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737145

Ai se isto dá um trambolhão, que eu não me recomponho tão cedo


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Gongas disse:


> Não é agoirar, mas vejamos neve em fartura que pode descer aos 200m ou até menos, vento, trovoadas, chuva, frio, mar agitado tudo junto??
> seria um sonho, pena tar a trabalhar no fds



... Um sonho que de pode realizar.


----------



## Brigantia (24 Nov 2008 às 23:53)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Apanha a Sanabria mas tambem Bragança.
> 
> Para Domingo o IM põe 1 grau de máxima para Bragança e para 3ª f põe -7ºC de mínima... Incrível! E sempre com precipitação




O GFS coloca nesta saída -7º na madrugada de 2/12 mas não coloca qualquer precipitação para essa altura.
Segundo esta saída a precipitação terminaria por volta das 12H do dia 1.

As temperaturas mais baixas registam-se normalmente a seguir a grandes nevões


----------



## Bgc (24 Nov 2008 às 23:54)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> O GFS coloca nesta saída -7º na madrugada de 2/12 mas não coloca qualquer precipitação para essa altura.
> Segundo esta saída a precipitação terminaria por volta das 12H do dia 1.
> 
> As temperaturas mais baixas registam-se normalmente a seguir a grandes nevões



O nosso IM mantém 27% de probabilidade de precipitação para essa 3ªf.

Quanto à teoria do frio extremo pós-nevão... Deus te oiça!!


----------



## iceworld (24 Nov 2008 às 23:56)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Olha o Barroso vive em Montalegre e ainda vai para a serra!!
Ele há pessoas com sorte.. vê mas é se vais conseguir sair dai a tempo


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2008 às 23:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

A anomalia está linda


----------



## cracking (25 Nov 2008 às 00:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Olá malta.

No próximo fim de semana que eu vou visitar os meus Pais a uma aldeia chamada Alhões [alt=1100m] do concelho de Cinfães (Viseu) é que me presenteiam com este cenário?! 

Seria lindo lindo!! Já agora agradecia que só começasse a nevar no sábado para que eu conseguisse chegar a casa!!

Espero que se confirmem estas previsões...

Mas só a partir de 4ª feira podemos ter mais certezas.

Cumps.


----------



## psm (25 Nov 2008 às 00:04)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Bem vou pôr novamente água na fervura na questão da neve, e enquanto todos os modelos não estiverem unanimes, teremos todos de ter calma.
 O nogap´s nesta run das (18) tem mantido a frente com componente tropical


https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=prp&dtg=2008112418


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 00:05)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

de Facto esta RUN foi muito boa. A confirmar-se (ainda falta algum tempo) será que era possivel ver o topo da Serra do Montejunto pintado de branco?? Isso era um sonho.... Ir à janela do meu quarto e ver o Montejunto com uma ponta branca, ui


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2008 às 00:51)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Esta run das 18z veio endiabrada, mete mais frio e precipitação. Cotas a 200 metros no norte já no sábado. Se fosse real alugávamos uma camioneta para ir ao norte



Duzentos metros, norte? Bem isso já era demais. Nessa partida do GFS eu já não acredito 

Agora a continuar estas previsões teremos neve e mais neve acima dos 600/700 metros no Norte e Centro. Quantidades que facilmente superariam as de Fevereiro 2006 (último grande nevão que registo por estas bandas). 

Sem dúvida que a linha é muito ténue, qualquer variação mínima que seja poderá deitar tudo a perder já todos nós vimos previsões de neve a esfumarem-se 24 horas antes. Por isso, certezas quanto a cotas e quantidades de precipitação só mesmo sexta-feira.


----------



## jPdF (25 Nov 2008 às 01:26)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

E se apenas faltassem 24h poderíamos-nos preparar para isto:




(c) Snow-forecast.com

...mas ainda falta tanto!!


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2008 às 01:48)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



jPdF disse:


> E se apenas faltassem 24h poderíamos-nos preparar para isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois falta
Vamos manter a calma e analizar os modelos sem entrar em euforias. Já apanhamos muitas desilusões...

De qualquer forma os dados estão lançados.


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Nov 2008 às 02:33)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Há 2 ou 3 dias atrás, identificávamos o que aí vem como a 2ª vaga , a 2ª entrada fria depois desta 1ª de hoje que  já sabíamos da sua leveza e dizíamos na altura  ,
esta sim, há que estar atento ao frio com eventual precipitações .
Depois ,até ontem, perder-se-ia  em frio ,mas ganhar-se-ía em chuvas e ventos eventualmente fortes.
Hoje ,novas runs, novos antigos   caminhos, novas viagens  apontadas:
-De novo mais frio, ainda com precipitações e já sem extremos de vento.
Cotas de neve para aqui,outras para acolá.
E hoje? o que nos calhará em sorte?
A esta distância, em que ainda há tempo para novas reviravoltas,
falar em previsão de cotas,quando mesmo na véspera falham,
é um pouco como sair de casa para ir aos gambuzinos e depois perder-se no regresso.
Algo virá.É já certo.Poderá até ser notícia .
Regozijemo-nos com tal, pois claro.
Mas quanto a  pormenores, digo eu, é preciso cautela.
É um previlégio , hoje já  sabermos atempadamente das mudanças de tempo anunciadas.Mas as incertezas dessa  mudança  são inúmeras.
E é bom que assim permaneça.A Meteorologia sem surpresas seria um descalabro para a Emoção...
Ainda não sei se no próximo fim de semana vou à montanha , à serra ou ao monte,consoante a cota para ver nevar,
ou se não sairei da zona pra ver chover ou ventar.
Ou nenhuma destas , ou até ambas.
Amanhã começam as poucas margens de erro .
Contudo, tenho já esses dias  reservados para a evasão...


----------



## Snow (25 Nov 2008 às 04:12)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Esta saída do GFS é bom demais.

Ainda não consigo acreditar no que os modelos mostram.


----------



## psm (25 Nov 2008 às 07:47)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Tal como referido por alguns membros (eu incluido), é para se ter muita calma nestas situações, e tal como aviso de que as runs das (06) e (18) devem ser excluidas de serem analisadas.(mas podendo ser sonhadas). Escrevo este apontamento devido a esta run de hoje (00), e seja qual for o modelo, aponta para o atenuar  da situação que se aproxima  para este fim de semana.


----------



## iceworld (25 Nov 2008 às 09:49)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Oito distritos do continente estão hoje sob aviso Amarelo, bem como todo o litoral, devido à previsão de ventos e ondulações marítima fortes, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.



http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...o+a+previsão+de+vento+e+ondulações+fortes.htm


----------



## vitamos (25 Nov 2008 às 09:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Como ja foi aqui dito, calma e paciência são necessárias neste tipo de situações.

O GFS na run das 0z amenizou já um pouco a situação e diz-me a experiência, ainda curta é certa, de análise deste modelo, que ele é especialista em retirar "festanças" que ele próprio cria, mesmo sendo já em cima da hora!
Não quero dizer com isto que perante o frio e a precipitação previstas não aconteçam fenómenos interessantes, nomeadamente um bom acumular de neve a cotas já razoáveis! Mas quanto à neve em alguns locais de mais baixa altitude penso que tal cenário já não será tão possível... sobretudo tendo em conta as características desta situação, como já foi aqui afirmado.

Este meu post vem também no sentido de evitar eventuais desilusões, que já aconteceram por diversas vezes... Tentem descontrair nestes dias e não entrem em euforia excessiva , mesmo que o vosso coração esteja aos pulos (o meu é daqueles que acelera em cada run, como se a selecção estivesse na final do mundial ), sorriam e depois relax 

Cá estaremos sempre para acompanhar os acontecimentos... sejam eles históricos ou banais


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2008 às 10:29)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Acho que há espaço para sonho e eu não sou muito dado a eles. Não menorizar a entrada de frio que hoje se comecerá a fazer sentir, e desde que devidamente instalado surga logo de seguido as frentes da nova situação, continuo a ver neve a cotas interessantes no norte e talvez nas serras do centro. O geopotencial mantém-se significativo e a precipitação é que começa a hesitar um pouco mas para já mais do que suficiente.


----------



## Gongas (25 Nov 2008 às 10:42)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

o freemeteo coloca agora neve até em cidades como Aveiro e no Porto e nas cidades do interrior são dias e dias de neve.
o que é isto? ta tudo doidinho


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2008 às 10:47)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Gongas disse:


> o freemeteo coloca agora neve até em cidades como Aveiro e no Porto e nas cidades do interrior são dias e dias de neve.
> o que é isto? ta tudo doidinho



É normal, o freemeteo coloca agora aquilo que se previu ontem há noite  no run das 18h.

Pelos senhores do wetterzentrale só cairá gelo nos próximos dias


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2008 às 11:00)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Continuo a achar esta situação extremamente parecida com aquela no final de Outubro, só vejo semelhanças e depois foi tremenda a desilusão, e esta penso que será igual !!

Creio que poderemos ter neve acima dos 600/800 metros do interior norte e centro e em termos de precipitação essa terá pouco significado, pois não havendo caracteristicas sub-tropicais e como centro da depressão a oeste de França apenas deverá injectar frio e alguma precipitação de intensidade fraca a moderada !!

Conclusão: acho que são extremamente exagerados com esta situação e a vossa euforia apenas é um reflexo de haver quase um mes que não existe nada de nada !!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2008 às 11:06)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

E agora a fantástica precipitação esperada .. 








Lindo .. 5 a 15 mm de chuva numa semana é obra !!

É como digo muito semelhante á ocorrida no final de Outubro !!


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2008 às 11:13)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Pelos senhores do wetterzentrale só cairá gelo nos próximos dias 







[/QUOTE]

Realmente.... onde vão buscar estes valores completamente exagerados.....???


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2008 às 11:55)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

que risada 






quando é que os modelos começam a modelar a sério


----------



## vitamos (25 Nov 2008 às 11:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Confesso que no meu post matinal estava a subestimar um pouco a situação...

Continuo a achar que devemos ter muita calma, mas no site do IM começaram a sair os primeiros dados relativos à precipitação e Temperatura a 2m do ECM...

E parecem muito interessantes sobretudo para o Nordeste do país... Se calhar já mesmo 6ª feira poderemos ter surpresas directamente de Bragança e zona do Marão...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Nov 2008 às 12:16)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Continuo a achar esta situação extremamente parecida com aquela no final de Outubro, só vejo semelhanças e depois foi tremenda a desilusão, e esta penso que será igual !!
> 
> Creio que poderemos ter neve acima dos 600/800 metros do interior norte e centro e em termos de precipitação essa terá pouco significado, pois não havendo caracteristicas sub-tropicais e como centro da depressão a oeste de França apenas deverá injectar frio e alguma precipitação de intensidade fraca a moderada !!
> 
> Conclusão: acho que são extremamente exagerados com esta situação e a vossa euforia apenas é um reflexo de haver quase um mes que não existe nada de nada !!




Concordo Plenamente contigo, acho que isto vai ser cá com um fiasco nem digo nada, dias antes o GFS previa chuvas fortes e eu todo contente, hoje fui ver e pimba a maior parte da percipitação foi-se, por este passo mete mas é um AA novamente em Portugal.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2008 às 12:18)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Concordo Plenamente contigo, acho que isto vai ser cá com um fiasco nem digo nada, dias antes o GFS previa chuvas fortes e eu todo contente, hoje fui ver e pimba a maior parte da percipitação foi-se, por este passo mete mas é um AA novamente em Portugal.



A chuva e o frio a nivel nacional já ninguém os tira, agora com que intensidade é que ninguém sabe  é uma questão de esperar.


----------



## RMira (25 Nov 2008 às 12:19)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> E agora a fantástica precipitação esperada ..
> 
> Lindo .. 5 a 15 mm de chuva numa semana é obra !!
> 
> É como digo muito semelhante á ocorrida no final de Outubro !!




Aurélio,

Nesse mapa vejo entre 35 a 125mm de precipitação para o período em questão (25 Novembro a 2 Dezembro). Os valores que referes são depois da incursão de N que se prevê.

Não quero com isto dizer que não concorde contigo no que se refere à intensidade da situação esperada!

Cumprimentos


----------



## ecobcg (25 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

As previsões de neve para Sábado e Segunda-Feira, principalmente a Norte até nem são más de todo (A confirmar-se a previsão):

http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib

Agora Espanha é que apanha com ela toda....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Nov 2008 às 12:24)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> A chuva e o frio a nivel nacional já ninguém os tira
> 
> Eu acho que ainda vão mas é tirar tudo


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2008 às 12:33)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Eu acho que ainda vão mas é tirar tudo



Não retiram, a unica coisa que podem diminuir é a quantidade de precipitação porque se reparares o frio vem de vários lados (GFS)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Nov 2008 às 12:37)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

LOL ke isto neve pra qui looool!

bem isto ta tudo maluco!

ja nem digo nada...


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 12:39)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

o Freemeteo continua a pôr quantidades de precipitação interessantes para a minha zona, pelo menos ainda não tenho razões de queixa
Interessante também é verificar que na madrugada de domingo prevêem chuva fraca com temperaturas a rondarem os 4ºC....caso para dizer: "só falta um bocadinho assim" para haver surpresas por aqui. Enfim, veremos como tudo se vai desenrolar.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2008 às 12:55)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Temp_min e max em todo o pais nas proximas 72h segundo meteogalicia:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/modelos/numerico/mm5_00Z/hoxe/anim_mm5te2m1.gif

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/modelos/numerico/arps_00Z/hoxei/t.gif

O Algarve não escapa aos 0ºC e ate menos na Serra... Ninguem se escapa...

E coincide com a precipitação  

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/modelos/numerico/arps_00Z/hoxei/pc.gif

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/modelos/numerico/mm5_00Z/hoxe/anim_mm5pr1.gif

Sensação termica  

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/modelos/numerico/arps_00Z/hoxei/wc.gif

hotspot: corrigi os links


Que me dizem destes modelos?? 


Acho que a serra Algarvia vai ficar pintada de branco!!!


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2008 às 12:57)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Não me parece que esta situação seja semelhante à do final de Outubro. Nessa altura, o sistema frontal entrou de NW e agora prevê-se que entre de oeste. Neste episódio os ventos serão de SW e até mesmo de Sul, algo que não aconteceu no final de Outubro. Se decorrer como previsto, os quantitativos de precipitação já serão mais interessantes. Para mim, a chave está na sexta-feira. Se nesse dia a precipitação entrar suficientemente cedo para ainda “apanhar” o ar frio à superfície, até pode começar a nevar logo com entrada da frente quente e depois continuar com o ramo frio. Se vier mais tarde, a cota de neve será sempre mais elevada.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2008 às 12:57)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

O freemeteo é sempre aquela base...
Ainda ontem para Braga previa 130mm para os dias de Sábado e Domingo.
Hoje no conjunto de 6F a 2F nem a 30mm chega.
Ainda para Braga, prevê chuva fraca com -2,2ºC para domingo à noite, e saraiva ou neve fraca para 2F de manhã com 6,6ºC.

Ora se estas mudanças foram assim tão drásticas entre ontem e hoje, como serão entre hoje e amanhã? E entre amanhã (4ªF) e 6ªF?

Não esquecer que a posição geográfica do nosso país não combina com chuvas abundantes em forma de neve. Se a depressão está a noroeste vem chuva sim, e neve só nas terras do costume. Se está a norte, fica tudo em Espanha.

Se repararem, desde Sábado até hoje, e a cada run que passa, o centro da depressão tem vindo a deslocar-se cada vez mais para o Golfo da Biscaia. Tem trazido mais frio, e a precipitação prevista é cada vez menos.
Eu gostava de estar errado, mas as coisas parecem evoluir no sentido de se formar uma bolha de ar seco na zona de Trás-os-montes e Beira Alta, dada a deslocação do centro depressionário.

Mas pronto, o frio parece estar aí para durar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Nov 2008 às 13:04)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

nem mais temos de ter ter calma é uma situaçao interessanta mas o que e certo e que as 2 fontes em que mais confio dao previsoes um pouco distintas... elas AEMET e wunderground

vamos ver as proximas saidas..


----------



## jonaslor (25 Nov 2008 às 13:07)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Aqui para a minha zona o Freemeteo continua a pôr quantidades de precipitação interessantes, bem como frio e neve. K dizem??
Venha ela... Esperemos que não sai o "tiro pela culatra"..


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 13:23)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

agora é que reparei, o Freemeteo pôs Chuva/Saraiva para Santarém no dia 1 de Dezembro


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2008 às 13:28)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Amigos de uma vez por todas esqueçam o freemeteo  já saiu uma nova run dos modelos e ele ainda se esta a basear na run das 00h


----------



## jonaslor (25 Nov 2008 às 13:36)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Amigos de uma vez por todas esqueçam o freemeteo  já saiu uma nova run dos modelos e ele ainda se esta a basear na run das 00h



Mas haverá probabilidade de queda de neve para as nossas bandas?


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2008 às 13:36)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> O freemeteo é sempre aquela base...
> Ainda ontem para Braga previa 130mm para os dias de Sábado e Domingo.
> Hoje no conjunto de 6F a 2F nem a 30mm chega.
> Ainda para Braga, prevê chuva fraca com -2,2ºC para domingo à noite, e saraiva ou neve fraca para 2F de manhã com 6,6ºC.
> ...



Nem mais ... repare-se que no final de Outubro também previam como há dois dias atrás mais km menos km ... e agora já estão colocando novamente lá mais pro Golfo da Biscaia e precipitação cada vez menos .. e se as coisas se mantiverem será sempre a tirar ...

Como indica o gráfico colocado da precipitação e refiro novamente 5 a 15 mm nas regiões do Interior enquanto que no litoral e mar é da ordem dos 35 a 135 mm, ou seja a precipitação novamente rodopia sobre nós ...

Mantenho .. para que exista precipitação o centro depressionário teria que vir mais para Oeste !!!


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 13:38)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Eu já não digo nada para não ouvir coisas que não quero... http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2269041


----------



## Redfish (25 Nov 2008 às 13:45)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Vamos ver se o Algarve  se pinta de Branco como em 2006

Serra do Caldeirão- salir


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 14:41)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;97901 disse:
			
		

> Temp_min e max em todo o pais nas proximas 72h segundo meteogalicia:
> 
> http://www.meteogalicia.e...0Z/hoxe/anim_mm5te2m1.gif
> 
> ...





Não consigo abrir um único link de todos os que puseste aí...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (25 Nov 2008 às 14:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boa tarde .. 
aqui em montalegre ve-se a neve nos pontos mais altos das serras aqui a volta(mourela e larouco) a cota deve estar nos 1350m e com 5 graus ca em baixo esta la para ficar .. apesar do sol ..

cump 
miguel moura


----------



## hurricane (25 Nov 2008 às 15:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tive a ver no freemteo e mandam queda de neve para a serra da minha região, serra de aire e candeeiros!!! sera possivel??

Eu não sei pk aquilo que acho é que estamos em inicio de dezembro e não em janeiro por isso...

À que esperar para ver...


----------



## mocha (25 Nov 2008 às 15:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

vamos mas é de excursão pro norte


----------



## ppereira (25 Nov 2008 às 15:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> O INM coloca, para aqui, neve com probabilidades de precipitação nos 90/100% desde 6ª feira até 2ª feira, pelo menos.
> 
> As cotas, para esses dias, variam entre os 500 e 600m.
> 
> ...




concordo plenamente, penso que o ano passado, e a uma distância de cerca de 72 horas, não houve uma previsão com este cenário.

pode não acontecer quantidades "bíblicas" de neve como o freemeteo está a por, mas 20 a 30 cm era mau?

e a cota pode não ser 200 m, mas 600/700 era mau?

ainda estamos em novembro e um cenário destes, e ainda por cima num fds alargado, penso que tudo o que for matar saudades da neve é muito positivo.


----------



## vitamos (25 Nov 2008 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Nuvens negras nesta altura por aqui... vento moderado e frio


----------



## JoãoDias (25 Nov 2008 às 15:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ppereira disse:


> concordo plenamente, penso que o ano passado, e a uma distância de cerca de 72 horas, não houve uma previsão com este cenário.
> 
> pode não acontecer quantidades "bíblicas" de neve como o freemeteo está a por, mas 20 a 30 cm era mau?
> 
> ...



Claro que sim, mas também há que ter em conta que mesmo os 600/700m não estão garantidos, ainda faltam 3 dias para o início do evento pelo que ainda há tempo de retirar frio e precipitação. Acho que é preciso ter cuidado com as euforias para evitar desilusões.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Nov 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Tarde

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro que deu para molhar o chão.
T.Actual: 13.6ºC


----------



## dgstorm (25 Nov 2008 às 15:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com 11.9ºC, céu praticamente limpo, vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2008 às 15:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom, agora que o Frio já se faz sentir, começarei a postar aqui!

Neste momento tenho 12,6ºC
Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 27,4 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,3ºC/h


----------



## JoãoDias (25 Nov 2008 às 15:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui começou a descida da temperatura, já vou com 9.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Máxima de *14,2 ºC*. 
Sem dúvida uma máxima distinta.

Agora vou com *13,8 ºC* e uma humidade de *49 %*.
O vento está com tendência para acalmar e o céu limpa progressivamente.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2008 às 16:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estremoz: Céu muito nublado e vento frio de nordeste, depois de uma manhã de sol.


----------



## ppereira (25 Nov 2008 às 16:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

é impressão minha ou a run das 12 ainda está a meter mais frio


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

é impressão minha ou há aqui algum potencial convectivo (trovoadas)??


----------



## jonaslor (25 Nov 2008 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com 5.4 °C e vento com rajadas de 25.7km/h . Humidade: 58%


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Nov 2008 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde!
Neste momento com céu limpo e vento moderado.
Temp: 12ºC
Hr: 61%
Pressão: 1016 hpa

Aproveito para vos deixar duas fotos que tirei esta tarde aqui na Praia de Vieira de Leiria.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

O Mar está com ondulação muito forte e o vento sopra de norte Forte!


----------



## Brunomc (25 Nov 2008 às 16:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



> é impressão minha ou há aqui algum potencial convectivo (trovoadas)??




é verdade..uma grande célula a passar aqui a NO de Vendas Novas


----------



## trepkos (25 Nov 2008 às 16:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O Freemeteo está a prever, mais uma vez, neve para Montemor, trovoadas e chuva, com a pressão a baixar até aos 990


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2008 às 16:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começou a chover em Estremoz.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2008 às 16:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Anda tudo a pensar na chuva e no frio do fim-de-semana, e lá fora eis que surgem algumas surpresas.
Uma série de células convectivas. 











Só faltava trovejar e granizar hoje...


----------



## Stinger (25 Nov 2008 às 16:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Freemeteo ja diz que segunda vai nevar em gondomar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 16:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Anda tudo a pensar na chuva e no frio do fim-de-semana, e lá fora eis que surgem algumas surpresas.
> Uma série de células convectivas.



Pois é. 
Essa célula acaba de passar aqui. 

Primeiro escureceu e depois veio alguma chuva, chuva essa que durou apenas uns 2 minutos mas que caiu de forma moderada, sendo que começou com uns chuviscos fracos, altura em que já chovia no Tejo.
Nesse momento avistavam-se 2 arco-íris, um deles bastante carregado e outro mais discreto, mas que se nota na foto.

Bom, quanto ao resultado de um minuto de chuviscos e outro minuto de chuva moderada...foram *0,2 mm* e uma descida de temperatura à volta de *1,5 ºC*.


----------



## trepkos (25 Nov 2008 às 16:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Anda tudo a pensar na chuva e no frio do fim-de-semana, e lá fora eis que surgem algumas surpresas.
> Uma série de células convectivas.
> 
> 
> ...



Consigo avistar essas células da minha casa


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2008 às 17:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Dois panoramas diferentes da mesma célula:

Vista daqui, sentido SE, Lisboa:






Vista da margem sul, webcam do *Hotspot*:


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Essa célula ainda se encontra por cima de mim. Já acabou de chover, agora a temperatura desceu muito. O céu encontra-se ainda muito nublado por nuvens estranhas (algumas delas em forma de parede - nome que adaptei). Depois coloco aqui as fotos. 

Se não foi impressão minha, ouvi um trovão ao longe.


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2008 às 17:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mocha disse:


> vamos mas é de excursão pro norte



Tem que se pensar no assunto 






Agora é preciso umas musicas para cantar na viagem.
Aqui vai a minha contribuição *


------------------------------
Aqui nada se aprende odeio modelos
Nao fui feito para isto e odeio vê-los.

Eu só quero a temperatura zero
Eu só quero a temperatura zero

Ainda tentei e disse que nao percebia
Nao regulava bem e que tinha miopia
Alguem me mirou no seu ar de comando
E outros me mandaram sorriso de malandro
Da carta tirou o ensemble
E tugindo gozou como sapo que nos lambe

Nao me facam guerreiro eu nunca fui audaz
Sou um gajo porreiro só quero viver em paz

Eu só quero a temperatura zero
Eu só quero a temperatura zero

Nunca fiz inimigos em nenhum desafio
Nao dividam o mundo em quente e frio
Altas e baixas sao um bom remédio
Para alegrar a malta e combater o tédio

Eu só quero a temperatura zero
Eu só quero a temperatura zero
------------------------------

* Adaptação tosca do Máquina Zero, Rui Veloso e Carlos Tê


----------



## mocha (25 Nov 2008 às 17:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

lol que isto hoje ta animado, senão tivesse coxa, de certeza que pensava no assunto.
ps.s essa carrinha é linda !!!


----------



## rufer (25 Nov 2008 às 17:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estou no meu local de trabalho em Benavente e aproximam-se umas células do lado norte brutais com muita chuva e relâmpagos. Vamos ver o que acontece quando aqui chegar.


----------



## vitamos (25 Nov 2008 às 17:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Agora é preciso umas musicas para cantar na viagem.
> Aqui vai a minha contribuição *
> 
> 
> ...



Qual tosca, qual quê... Quase um hino!


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 17:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

12,1º  Isto desce a ritmo de -1,6º/hora (acho que é mais ainda mas pronto...)

66%
1015 mb
0,5 mm (penso que são os de ontem, que a estação só acusou hoje de manhã).


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Nov 2008 às 17:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Tem que se pensar no assunto




E então para todos estará confirmado :






[/URL][/IMG]

Um bom fim de semana prolongado.
E não se esqueçam da máquina fotográfica.


----------



## iceworld (25 Nov 2008 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Tem que se pensar no assunto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perdeu de vez o Norte...antes de lá chegar


----------



## mocha (25 Nov 2008 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rufer disse:


> Estou no meu local de trabalho em Benavente e aproximam-se umas células do lado norte brutais com muita chuva e relâmpagos. Vamos ver o que acontece quando aqui chegar.



fotos fotos!!!!
vou agora pro outro trabalhó, quero ler muitos relatos a noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a chuva já passou e entrou algum ar frio. 
A temperatura desceu dos *13,3 ºC* para os *11,3 ºC* actuais.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Trovão!! 
Nem acredito....

11,2ºC e caiem uns pingos trazidos e vento de norte.


----------



## Luis França (25 Nov 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ninguém viu este relâmpago há 5 minutos acompanhado dum belo ronco? Em Lisboa norte


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 17:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eu ouvi alguma coisa de fundo, mas foi fraca demais para levantar suspeitas.


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 17:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*4.6ºC* apenas.

Sensação de frio muito grande (apostava numa sensação térmica de 1ºC)


----------



## rufer (25 Nov 2008 às 17:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mocha disse:


> fotos fotos!!!!
> vou agora pro outro trabalhó, quero ler muitos relatos a noite



Infelizmente não tenho forma aqui de tirar fotos e a célula está a passar ao lado. Penso que se dirige para a zona de lisboa. Mas tem umas cores brutais. Nuvens bastante escuras misturadas com vermelho. E está bastante frio.


----------



## Luis França (25 Nov 2008 às 17:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O rugido fazia lembrar o de um sismo. E vi o clarão pois estava no telhado.


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 17:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Avisto daqui duas grandes células por cima de Lisboa. É pena só ter a máquina fotográfica nova no sábado...


----------



## dgstorm (25 Nov 2008 às 17:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com 9.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2008 às 17:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estou debaixo dela!
Até agora 2 relâmpagos, e ouvi um trovão!
Mas até ao momento caíram apenas meia duzia de pingos.

O céu está tão escuro.
A máquina fotográfica nem apanha nada.

Vento moderado de NE e 11,0ºC


----------



## Teles (25 Nov 2008 às 17:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com 9.0 graus e aqui nascem células mas que se dirigem para sul


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 17:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Luis França disse:


> O rugido fazia lembrar o de um sismo. E vi o clarão pois estava no telhado.



Ora exactamente.
Até pensei que tivesse sido alguma coisa que tivesse caído de um prédio.
Só ao segundo trovão é que percebi o que se passava.
Aqui ouviram-se dois trovões e nada mais.


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Nov 2008 às 17:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui formou-se uma célula deixou algums pingos mas acabou por se dissipar A sorte de sempre!!
Neste momento:
Temp:10,9ºC
Hr: 61%
Pressão: 1016hpa


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2008 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas

já apanhei uma valente molha gelada agora ao final da tarde  
Durante o forte aguaceiro registei 9,9ºC agora subiu para os 10,8ºC..


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*4.1ºC*.

Em menos de 20min, caiu 0.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 17:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Caiu agora um forte aguaceiro.
O pluvióemtro já arrecada *1,0 mm*.
Este último aguaceiro deixou 0,8 mm que se juntaram aos 0,2 mm iniciais.
O vento soprou moderado de Nordeste, com rajadas de *32 km/h*.
A temperatura caiu ainda mais para os *10,3 ºC* e ouviu-se mais um trovão.


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É muito raro haver trovoadas com temperaturas de 10ºC e ainda por cima com ponto de orvalho de apenas 5ºC, só costuma ocorrer em montes e montanhas. Talvez sinal que o ar frio já esteja a entrar muito bem aos 500hPa.


----------



## vitamos (25 Nov 2008 às 17:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui céu limpo e mesmo muito frio!


----------



## jonaslor (25 Nov 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas
Sigo com:

Temp: 4,4 ºC  
Velocidade do Vento: 37.0km/h soprando de Nordeste
Humidade: 51%


----------



## Luis França (25 Nov 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por Benfica, um pequeno aguaceiro frio acabadito de cair com uma brisa digna dum congelador.


----------



## Nuno (25 Nov 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas,

Por aqui um dia muito frio tive Max de 14.2ºC e Mini de 9.5ºC .
á pouco caio um bom aguaceiro, estavam nuvens lindas no céu em contraste com o por do sol neste momento registo 8.5


----------



## Brigantia (25 Nov 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> *4.1ºC*.
> 
> Em menos de 20min, caiu 0.5ºC.



É bom que o frio entre em força

Amanhã, aí em Bragança, até podem ver os primeiros flocos da época


----------



## trepkos (25 Nov 2008 às 18:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O tempo aqui continua a carregar mais o céu com células.. ainda cá vem alguma coisa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 18:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Caiu mais um forte aguaceiro.
Tenho agora *1,4 mm* acumulados e o rain rate chegou aos *29,4 mm/h*.
A temperatura desce até aos *9,6 ºC* e o vento sopra moderado de NE.
Entretanto, ouve-se mais um trovão.


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 18:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Duas células, uma já por cima de mim. Ainda não oiço nada. Tou à espera.


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2008 às 18:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva torrencial aqui durante uns instantes. As ruas cheias de gente a correr aflita sem guarda chuva. Mas passou rápido.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (25 Nov 2008 às 18:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas tardes acabei de chegar da serra e este e o aspecto da estação meteo que esta la em cima ( a bem dizer raramente funciona devido as condiçoes atomosfericas como retrata a foto) 
VEJAM MAIS FOTOS NO MEU BLOG WWW.BARROSODIGITAL.BLOGSPOT.COM


----------



## ppereira (25 Nov 2008 às 18:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

chuve bem em linda-a-velha.

trovões ....nada....

isto é chuva convectiva??? e trovões???

não será raro com temperaturas abaixo dos 10ºC???


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2008 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Foto de há cerca de 20 minutos atrás.






Acreditem que o céu estava 10000 vezes mais bonito que isto...


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já se ouvem ao longe. Meu Deus, que explosão de tópicos neste momento... xD

Vento moderado e variável
11,8º
66% HR
1017 mb


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2008 às 18:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Boas tardes acabei de chegar da serra e este e o aspecto da estação meteo que esta la em cima ( a bem dizer raramente funciona devido as condiçoes atomosfericas como retrata a foto)
> VEJAM MAIS FOTOS NO MEU BLOG WWW.BARROSODIGITAL.BLOGSPOT.COM



Que fotos lindas que tens no blogue  Senti frio só de olhar.




AnDré disse:


> Foto de há cerca de 20 minutos atrás.
> Acreditem que o céu estava 10000 vezes mais bonito que isto...



Acredito que sim, mesmo como tá está linda, calculo que ao vivo fosse um espanto.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (25 Nov 2008 às 18:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Que fotos lindas que tens no blogue



n e das fotos e do local .. e do clima eu que ate ando pela serra muitas vezes nunca tinha apanhado tanto frio como hj .. nunca a minha maquina me tinha congelado ... qto a estação e o meu clube(papaventos) que faz a gestão mas nunca funcionou e pena..

abraço e ate mais logo a todos ..


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*3.4ºC*

Menos 0.6ºC em 30min.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2008 às 18:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Boas tardes acabei de chegar da serra e este e o aspecto da estação meteo que esta la em cima ( a bem dizer raramente funciona devido as condiçoes atomosfericas como retrata a foto)
> VEJAM MAIS FOTOS NO MEU BLOG WWW.BARROSODIGITAL.BLOGSPOT.COM



Que foto espectacular.

----------------

Bem, que fim de tarde surpreendente.
Vi 3 relâmpagos, e ouvi 2 trovões.
No entanto a precipitação é que não foi quase nada. Apenas 1,0mm.

A temperatura é que caíu!
Estou com *8,4ºC*. Mínima do dia, e do mês!

Por agora o céu vai limpando.
Já não pinga.


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 18:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Coisas muito mais calmas agora. Os trovões deixaram de se ouvir e o céu está a limpar. O vento também acalmou (inferior a 10 km/h, variável). Mantenho-me nos 11,7º.

0,9 mm até agora.


----------



## Brigantia (25 Nov 2008 às 18:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Boas tardes acabei de chegar da serra e este e o aspecto da estação meteo que esta la em cima ( a bem dizer raramente funciona devido as condiçoes atomosfericas como retrata a foto)
> VEJAM MAIS FOTOS NO MEU BLOG WWW.BARROSODIGITAL.BLOGSPOT.COM



Lindas fotos
Até dá vontade de arrancar já para lá...mas vamos deixar isso para o fim-de-semana


----------



## pjrc (25 Nov 2008 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fantastica reportagem.
Vou este fds prolongado para os picos da europa (posada de valdeon, 950m), acho vou vou ter sorte com o tempo, as correntes já estão na mala do carro.
Cumpts


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 18:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Segundo o site das Estradas de Portugal estão *-8ºC* na Torre.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2008 às 18:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Há pouco também caiu aqui um Aguaceiro Fraco/Moderado!

A Temperatura está a descer a bom ritmo! Neste momento tenho *9,3ºC*

Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,4ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 18:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Depois de ter estado nos *9,3 ºC*, a temperatura está agora nos *9,4 ºC* e a chuva parou.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2008 às 18:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá, estou com 10.2ºC, por cá tambem choveu  umas pingas bem grossas, muito fixe  agora o céu está a limpar.


----------



## Luis França (25 Nov 2008 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Isto em Benfica está óptimo como eu gosto. 6ºC neste momento. Hmmm!


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2008 às 18:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ainda uma fotografia da célula que passou à pouco na região de Lisboa.






Por trás do moinho, nota-se bem a intensidade da chuva que caia na zona de Benfica.

Por agora a temperatura está estagnada nos 8,5ºC.
A humidade nos 70%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Nov 2008 às 18:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui estão 11.1ºC e o vento sopra fraco de NE


----------



## Sueste (25 Nov 2008 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Olá boa noite!

Por cá a temperatura está a descer e bem mas sem aquele desconforto termico devido ao vento, como estava de manhã. A temperatura não foi além dos 16ºC.
Neste momento, vento fraco de Norte e a temperatura está neste momento nos 10.9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 19:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *9,5 ºC*
H. Rel.: *65 %*
P. Atm.: *1017,5 hPa*
Vento: *23 km/h* (NE)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *1,4 mm*


----------



## Acardoso (25 Nov 2008 às 19:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas pessoal…sigo com:

Temperatura de 9.9º
Humidade a 52%
Pressão a 1019.8 hPa
Vento fraco a moderado(NE/SE)
Ponto de orvalho 7.0º

Um abraço


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Nov 2008 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

Até que enfim algo para nos animar,  eu que estive de cama estes últimos dias com mais uma flu   e isto vem mesmo a calhar, para animar.

Estava à pouco em Santa Marta do Pinhal - Margem Sul  do Tejo, quando aparece vindo de Lisboa uma boa célula a descarregar alguma água, eu estava era  sem maquina o que foi pena, pois foi na altura do pôr do Sol, o que fez umas cores bem bonitas.

boas fotos André 

neste momento em Sesimbra, vento fraco, céu limpo, 10º

abraços


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*1.5ºc*


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2008 às 19:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tenho neste momento *9,9ºC* e vento moderado


----------



## jonaslor (25 Nov 2008 às 19:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

3.8 °c


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *9,2 ºC*
H. Rel.: *57 %*
P. Atm.: *1018,4 hPa*
Vento: *21 km/h* (ENE)
P. de Orvalho: *1 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *1,4 mm*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2008 às 20:04)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Não consigo abrir um único link de todos os que puseste aí...



Acho estranho, pois eu consigo...

Vai ao meteogalicia.es e coloca nos modelos a 30km!!!

E reve!! nao sei o que se passa...

So sei que estou a ter um 'METEOCARDIOVASCULAR' saber que vou ver neve nos cumes mais altos da minha zona... essa e que é essa!!


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 20:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vento moderado e céu limpo agora. Acalmou tudo. 11,7º, 1018 mb e 56% de HR.


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2008 às 20:09)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;98054 disse:
			
		

> Acho estranho, pois eu consigo...



Funcionam porque alguém os corrigiu, o hotspot como está na nota do teu post. Nenhum funcionava porque copiaste mal de outro local.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2008 às 20:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento tenho 9,7ºC, "estagnados" entre os 9,4ºC e os 9,9ºC

Humidade a *44%*
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos *-2,0ºC*
Variação de Temperatura de +0,1ºC/h


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eheh, pelos visto fui o primeiro a dar conta aqui ao pessoal destas belas células...anda tudo distraído com o frio 

no entanto o melhor da festa perdi-o, pois na altura estava dentro duma sala da escola de condução em Lisboa e não pude a assistir a nada
mas quando estava na Azambuja, o aspecto do "bicho" metia respeito, ainda ouvi um trovão mas muito longínquo ainda


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2008 às 20:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acho que o vento no litoral vai dar cabo das mínimas  espero bem que não.

Estou estagnado nos 10.2ºC há quase 1 hora.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2008 às 20:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pois, e eu tenho estado a subir.
Quando choveu atingi a mínima do dia: 8,4ºC.
Mas desde então tem subido gradualmente.
Estou neste momento com 8,9ºC

A humidade por sua vez, tem estado a diminuir.
Estou com 49%, contra os 71% de há uma hora atrás.

O vento está fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 20:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*0.7ºc*


----------



## jPdF (25 Nov 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Em Carregal do Sal, distrito de Viseu sigo com *5.2ºC*!
Isto hoje vai arrefecer bem...Espero a primeira mínima negativa por aqui!
Ontem desceu até 1.3ºC!!


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui tenho 1,6ºC, nota-se que o vento amainou e a temperatura desce com "alegria". Em algumas zonas a temperatura já é negativa. A máxima foi de 8,1ºC e a mínima está a dar-se agora.

Se essa célula se desse para estes lados, era neve certa


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Nov 2008 às 20:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

alguma trovoada em frente ao Cabo Espichel mas apenas vejo os clarões está bastante longe.

mas se com este cape já foi possível ter algo como hoje, espero então muita animação para o que vem aí.

abraços


----------



## Sueste (25 Nov 2008 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui a temperatura nos ultimos minutos tem subido aos poucos, estou neste momento com 11.2ºC, já registei 10.3ºC. Suspeito que seja do vento que aumentou um pouco de intensidade, embora seja ainda considerado vento fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (25 Nov 2008 às 21:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura está mais estável....
Lá fora há uma enorme sensação de frio , parece um frigorífico 

T: *5,3ºC*
HR: *45%*
P: *1019,3mb/hPa*


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2008 às 21:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas

A máxima de hoje foi de 15,5ºC

Por aqui vou agora com;

Temp:*8,8ºC*
Hum: *49%*
Pressão: *1017hpa*
Vento: *14,1km/h N*
Dew Point: *-1,3ºC*
Wind Chill: *6,8ºC*


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2008 às 21:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temperatura actual: *-1,8ºc* e uma sensação grande de frio na rua


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Nov 2008 às 21:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Uma pequena nota aqui de Sintra (S. Pedro): tempº actual 9.3º.
Sinceramente, por algumas previsões que tenho visto, esperava temperaturas mais baixas...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 21:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo agora com *8,8 ºC* e céu limpo.
O vento moderado está a dificultar a descida da temperatura.
A pressão sobe em flecha e o ponto de orvalho está nos *0 ºC*.


----------



## DRC (25 Nov 2008 às 21:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

 Noite Fresca com Céu Limpo. 

*TEMPERATURA ACTUAL:*

8.6ºC

(Mais fresco que em Moscavide xD)


----------



## cardu (25 Nov 2008 às 21:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Então quer dizer que em Vila Franca de Xira vai nevar no próximo fim de semana tal como aconteceu em Janeiro de 2006 onde até em Beja nevou???

Que loucura se tal acontecesse.... parece que estamos na Holanda!!!!

Abraços

Ricardo


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2008 às 21:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por Melgaço, 3.7ºC neste momento. É muito frio para esta hora da noite. 


*Evolução horária da temperatura (últimas 48 horas) *


----------



## DRC (25 Nov 2008 às 21:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Cardu, penso que é pouco provável 
que neve aqui na nossa zona.
Vamos ter noites e madrugadas frias
* (ALERTA AMARELO 
PARA O DISTRITO DE LISBOA) *
com temperaturas que poderão chegar 
aos 3ºC/4ºC mas penso que não será 
suficiente frio para que neve. Além disso 
prevê-se subida das temperaturas a partir de Sábado.


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 21:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

11,3º totalmente estagnados. Vento fraco e variável (até 10 km/h), 53% de HR e 1019 mb.


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2008 às 21:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> Então quer dizer que em Vila Franca de Xira vai nevar no próximo fim de semana tal como aconteceu em Janeiro de 2006 onde até em Beja nevou???
> 
> Que loucura se tal acontecesse.... parece que estamos na Holanda!!!!
> 
> ...




Calma pessoal. A resposta é não, não vai nevar. 
Neve é nas Serras. Nem de perto nem de longe irá nevar a cotas inferiores, no limite, de 500 metros portanto,  a nível do mar muito menos ainda.


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 21:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui a temperatura está nos 8.5ºC


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 21:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*-1.6ºc*


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2008 às 21:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> *-1.6ºc*



quer dizer tu tás ai na boa com 2 negativos( só um frecozinho na rua) e eu to a gelar com 10Cº xiça q clima de treta nem neva nem chove nem cai trovoada de jeito mas tá sempre frio....
agora 10.2Cº estaveis ceu limpo e vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Nov 2008 às 21:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui levo 8,4ºC muito frio.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Deve estar tudo colado na Run que está a sair...!


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O IM já colocou vários alertas por causa das temperaturas muito baixas que se vão fazer sentir nas próximas horas, incluindo em lisboa.


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> O IM já colocou vários alertas por causa das temperaturas muito baixas que se vão fazer sentir nas próximas horas, incluindo em lisboa.



só quero saber qual vai ser a cor do alerta no FS com mar agitado,vento e chuva abundantes
ainda por cima temos um sistema de drenagem deploravel que bastam 10mm que já andam os carros a boiar quanto mais com 50mm
boas


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> Deve estar tudo colado na Run que está a sair...!



nem consigo esperar por ela


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> só quero saber qual vai ser a cor do alerta no FS com mar agitado,vento e chuva abundantes ainda por cima temos um sistema de drenagem deploravel que bastam 10mm que já andam os carros a boiar quanto mais com 50mm



Em parte concordo contigo, no fim de semana vamos estar pintados às cores.


----------



## cardu (25 Nov 2008 às 22:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neve não é só nas serras quando há fenómenos estranhos como este que poderá advir no fim de semana!!!

Em 2006 até em lisboa , beja , evora nevou e nessa altura não nevou nas serras

Fogo que treta se não nevar ..... então é em Tomar será que vai nevar???

Eu sou de lá, mas agora estou em vfxira!!

Abraços


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 22:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> Neve não é só nas serras quando há fenómenos estranhos como este que poderá advir no fim de semana!!!
> 
> Em 2006 até em lisboa , beja , evora nevou e nessa altura não nevou nas serras
> 
> ...



Se me dás licença, acrescento aí Fonte da Telha também, pois estava lá eu com o meu pai, foi a única vez na minha vida que vi neve real... E ainda por cima num sítio extremamente raro (na praia). Boas memórias desse dia... A temperatura chegou aos -2 aqui em corroios...


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2008 às 22:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Falando em temperaturas, estavam 3,6º em Aljezur e 4,2º em Alvor/Portimão... Nada mau!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento tenho *9,0ºC*, finalmente a descer um pouco...

Humidade nos 43%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento nos 12,2 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos *-2,8ºC*
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,4ºC/h


----------



## mocha (25 Nov 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> nem consigo esperar por ela



ja saiu?
oi? e então? contem


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

-2.3ºC.

É impressionante como cai a pique.


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2008 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está muito fria a noite aqui pelo Porto...

Neste momento 7 graus e a descer.

Vento NNE 14 km/h, máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 21 km /h NE

Pressão 1023 hpa  a subir + 2.2 hpa em 3 horas 

Humidade 66 %

Wind chill  neste momento : 1 cº 

Estou surpreendido pois apesar do vento por vezes moderado a temperatura já desceu 5 graus desde as 17:30 altura em que tinha 12 cº...

*Extremos de hoje*

Temp max:  12 c às 15 : 32 h

Temp min : 6 ºc ás 07: 32 h

Vento máximo 52 Km/h ás 13 : 45 direcção NNE


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> Neve não é só nas serras quando há fenómenos estranhos como este que poderá advir no fim de semana!!!
> 
> Em 2006 até em lisboa , beja , evora nevou e nessa altura não nevou nas serras
> 
> ...



Boa Noite, bem vindo ao Fórum
sim, foi um dia para recordar sem dúvida (o meu avatar ilustra bem o cenário desse dia aqui no centro do Cartaxo ) mas o mais engraçado é que para os lados do Tejo (Valada por exemplo) não nevou nesse dia. o Cartaxo foi mesmo uma fronteira da Neve nesse dia


----------



## Brigantia (25 Nov 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É impressão minha ou estamos perante mais uma saída louca do GFS!!!


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 22:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Não acredito nisto...


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 22:16)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



mocha disse:


> ja saiu?
> oi? e então? contem



hmmm....se calhar já devem estar com alguma desilusão 
cala-te boca...ou fiquem quietos dedos no teclado


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Não acredito nisto...



significa boas noticias ou nem por isso??


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (25 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Frio ja en Huelva 8º, pode baixar ate 2º,
e 0º en Gibraleón...vento fraco e céu limpo...


----------



## mocha (25 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

 pois eu pergunto o mesmo


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> É impressão minha ou estamos perante mais uma saída louca do GFS!!!



É impressão tua...


----------



## mocha (25 Nov 2008 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

podiam partlhar nao?


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2008 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

a run das 18z tá um mimo
o ECMWF tb tá a mandar um belo dum evento e já cavou a depressao outra vez.
o FNMOC tá  mais ou menos em concordancia.
portanto a chuva nao faltará no FS tal como a neve acima de 800m , o vento e o mar q vai tar crescido mas todo partido e picado por causa do on-shore.
não poderia ser melhor!!!!!
boas( acho q to-me a passar)


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

800m??


----------



## cardu (25 Nov 2008 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

os de bragança sao uns sortudos.... de acordo com o accuweather vai la nevar de sexta feira a segunda feira.... 

ao menos que caia tb no litoral lol


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> a run das 18z tá um mimo
> o ECMWF tb tá a mandar um belo dum evento e já cavou a depressao outra vez.
> o FNMOC tá  mais ou menos em concordancia.
> portanto a chuva nao faltará no FS tal como a neve acima de 800m , o vento e o mar q vai tar crescido mas todo partido e picado por causa do on-shore.
> ...



epá...já me dava por feliz se houvessem trovoadas, MAS A SÉRIO e não amostras como têm sido ultimamente (do dia 18 Fevereiro para a frente), e também se possível alguns flocos de neve no Montejunto. Se acontecesse isso no FDS, era um homem feliz


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Nov 2008 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pelo GFS acho q vai tudo mais ao menos pela mesma bitola anterior!Boa precipitação, bom fresquinho...tudo de bom filhinhos


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2008 às 22:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui vou com 8,5ºC a descer muito lentamente


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2008 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> os de bragança sao uns sortudos.... de acordo com o accuweather vai la nevar de sexta feira a segunda feira....
> 
> ao menos que caia tb no litoral lol



Se o accuweather fosse fiável, até em Faro nevava todos os anos.

Pessoal, isto não é o msn.


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2008 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo e estrelado

Temp: *6,8ºC*
Hum: *62%*


----------



## *Dave* (25 Nov 2008 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Na rua tá mesmo bom  .

Neste momento:
T: *4,7ºC* 
HR: *47%*
P: *1019,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Rog (25 Nov 2008 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pelo norte da Madeira 11,3
o Areeiro ja anda abaixo dos 3ºC
esta noite poderá nevar por la


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Se o accuweather fosse fiável, até em Faro nevava todos os anos.



Se o accuweather fôr fiável, eu vou ter aqui trovoadas à séria...


----------



## cardu (25 Nov 2008 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

desculpem a minha ignorancia, mas o k é um GFS????

Confesso q aqui só um leigo nestas cenas!!!


----------



## mocha (25 Nov 2008 às 22:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

este especial fez acordar o pessoal , neste momento 216 on line
temperatura a descer 9ºC


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 22:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> desculpem a minha ignorancia, mas o k é um GFS????
> 
> Confesso q aqui só um leigo nestas cenas!!!



*GFS = Geopotencial Forecast S.... (desculpa mas o S não tenho a certeza do que é)*


----------



## cardu (25 Nov 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

mas atraves desse gfs como podem ver q pode nevar chover , fazer grandes tempestades pra este fds???


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



squidward disse:


> Boa Noite, bem vindo ao Fórum
> sim, foi um dia para recordar sem dúvida (o meu avatar ilustra bem o cenário desse dia aqui no centro do Cartaxo ) mas o mais engraçado é que para os lados do Tejo (Valada por exemplo) não nevou nesse dia. o Cartaxo foi mesmo uma fronteira da Neve nesse dia



aqui em lis caiu agua-neve, claro q nao acumulou
na louriceira( 300m de altitude) acumulou uns 10cm de neve pura e aguentou-se por 2 dias nas areas sombrias e no pico da carvalha (400m), já em arruda(90m de altitude) acumulou uns 2cm e só durou a noite ,de manha, ja tava derretido.
depois no ano a seguir nevou outra vez no mesmo dia ( a cota no concelho de arruda rondava os 200m) portanto em arruda só agua-neve e na louriceira nevou neve pura q durou até de madrugada.
é giro que a cota( da segunda vez q nevou) fosse tao visivel notava-se claramente a linha de divisao como se tivesse sido desenha a cerca de 200m de altitude.
arruda é um concelho lindo e ligeiramente montanhoso quando nevou parecia tras os montes em miniatura...lindissimo..


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> desculpem a minha ignorancia, mas o k é um GFS????
> 
> Confesso q aqui só um leigo nestas cenas!!!



O GFS é um modelo de previsão  que permite que nós tenhamos a previsão do tempo a longo e curto-prazo a todos os niveis, precipitação, temperatura, humidade etc.


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2008 às 22:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*-2,3ºc* 

será que vai descer ainda mais?


----------



## *Dave* (25 Nov 2008 às 22:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Infelizmente por aqui estabilizou.....

A temperatura está nos *4,6ºC* e a HR nos *47%*.


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> O GFS é um modelo de previsão  que permite que nós tenhamos a previsão do tempo a longo e curto-prazo a todos os niveis, precipitação, temperatura, humidade etc.



Ora nem mais... Peço desculpa pela tradução incorrecta das iniciais, que coloquei num post mais acima.


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 22:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Zoelae13 disse:


> *-2,3ºc*
> 
> será que vai descer ainda mais?



Tenho a mesma temperatura: -2.3ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vou com 8,1ºc...o vento continua o que fez com que tivesse já um Wind Chill mínimo de 4,9ºC 

A rajada máxima hoje foi de 49,3km/h...


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Hoje a máxima não passou dos 14,5º aqui. Tenho 10,9º agora. O vento aumentou um pouco (até 15 km/h com direcção entre Norte e Este). A pressão continua a subir, já vai nos 1020 mb, e a humidade está nos 49%.


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

quem sabe talvez caia esta noite ,enquanto ainda ha uns cumulus dispersos, alguma agua-neve ou neve no interior norte e centro quiça na serra de montejunto, alcobaça,etc.....há algumas hipoteses ( minimas mas ha)...
por agora frio e 9.9Cº( em alcobaça segundo o IM estao 2.4Cº)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *8,3 ºC*
H. Rel.: *49 %*
P. Atm.: *1020,7 hPa*
Vento: *10 km/h* (ENE)
P. de Orvalho: *-2 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *1,4 mm*


----------



## *Dave* (25 Nov 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem, por hoje é tudo.

Despeço-me com:
T: *4,5ºC*
HR: *48%*
P: *1020,3mb/hPa*


Vento a rondar os *3km/h*.


----------



## dgstorm (25 Nov 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com 6.5ºC !


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estou com *6,5ºC* e *62%*


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2008 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Às 22h UTC, o cenário era este na região norte.
Fresquinho!






Por aqui 8,0ºC e 46% de humidade.


----------



## JPMMarques (25 Nov 2008 às 23:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Antes de mais nada boa noite a todos!
A torre já vai com uns belos -8... Isto promete!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Às 22h UTC, o cenário era este na região norte.
> Fresquinho!
> 
> 
> ...



E por aqui o vento impede uma maior descida da temperatura.
Lá para a 1 ou 2h da manhã o vento deve acabar e a temperatura cai a pique.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura estabilizou por aqui sigo com *7,9ºC*, 45%HR, 1018hpa, 23,3km/h, Ponto de orvalho:-3,2ºC, o wind chill mínimo até ao momento é de 4,3ºC


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (25 Nov 2008 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boa noite 

montalegre 
-1º , ceu limpo e ja pouco vento em relação ao que se fazia sentir a tarde ..


----------



## Sueste (25 Nov 2008 às 23:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas.... 

Por cá ainda não baixei a barreira psicologica dos 10.0ºC....está dificil  a temperatura baixa timidamente, agora estou com 10.3º com vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Nov 2008 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Noite 

céu limpo e vento fraco

estou com 6.5ºC 

Hoje o dia por Vendas Novas foi muito frio com algum vento moderado

as nuvens so apareceram ao final da manhã..
por volta das 16h20 caiu um aguaceiro fraco..uma pontinha daquela célula que passou a NW/W de Vendas Novas



Alguns registos de hoje :

* temperaturas das 16h45 e 18h30 foram registadas na pequena localidade de Pegões Velhos


08h00 - 4ºC
12h00 - 11ºC
13h00 - 12.5ºC
15h00 - 12.0ºC
16h30 - 10.5ºC
*16h45 - 8.0ºC  ( Localidade de Pegões Velhos ) [ temperatura muito baixa em relação a VN devido a um aguaceiro forte ]

*18h30 - 8.5ºC ( Localidade de Pegões Velhos )
18h50 - 9.5ºC
20h35 - 9.0ºC
21h30 - 8.0ºC
23H30 - 6.5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (25 Nov 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas. Vento 020º 09kt (Nor-Noreste a 18km/h). 11º e aposto numa sensação termica de 6º.
Minima 08º


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Nov 2008 às 23:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a temperatura desce rapidamente!
Temp: 7ºC
Hr: 75%.
Até amanhã


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2008 às 23:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O vento parou e a temperatura está em queda livre. Já tenho -1,2ºC e ainda deve baixar mais.


----------



## ppereira (25 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

o IM previa para as penhas douradas min/máx de -3ºC/1ºC.
acertou na muche


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 23:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> quem sabe talvez caia esta noite ,enquanto ainda ha uns cumulus dispersos, *alguma agua-neve ou neve* no interior norte e centro quiça* na serra de montejunto*, alcobaça,etc.....há algumas hipoteses ( minimas mas ha)...
> por agora frio e 9.9Cº( em alcobaça segundo o IM estao 2.4Cº)



ora era isso que eu queria!!!!


----------



## Nuno (25 Nov 2008 às 23:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite,

Por aqui sigo com 6.9ºC e 62% 
Muito frio lá fora, por vezes sopra uma brisa que congela

Boa noite a todos


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (25 Nov 2008 às 23:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

o gelo por aqui e para ficar -2º e precipitação e para qdo ?? sexta ?? e espanha tb esta na molhada e que eu vou para a cantabria isto se puder ir ... Espero que n possa por causa da neve.
Se alguem estiver a ver prev para espanha que me diga qq coisa por mail ..
obrigado..



entretanto fica mais esta prendinha tirada hj durante a tarde ..






foto de hj a tarde vedação da estação meteo larouco(1525m)++++ fotos aqui


----------



## jonaslor (25 Nov 2008 às 23:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com 3,2 ºC.
Vento de este.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Nov 2008 às 23:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite!

Por aqui sigo com 10,5ºC neste momento!
Vamos lá ver no que vão dar estas previsões todas para o fds!!
Não estou muito confiante! Aqui no Algarve parece que estamos noutro pais....não chega cá nada... 

Os extremos de hoje foram:
Tmáx:14,5ºC
Tmin:10,2ºC


----------



## Acardoso (25 Nov 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boa noite amigos...
sigo com 7.1º, ta um  que doi  
uma humidade de 59%
uma pressao de 1023.1hpa 
o vento sopra fraco de NE
por hoje é tudo!!!

boa noite pessoal
ate manha


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *6,4ºC*
Hum: *63%*


----------



## JoãoDias (25 Nov 2008 às 23:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com céu limpo e 2.7ºC para terminar o dia


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 00:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*(25-11-2008)* dia fresquinho

*t.max:  15.7ºC
t.min:  7.4ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (26 Nov 2008 às 00:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O IM nem se atreve a pôr a cota de neve para 6ªfeira, também devem um pouco surpreendidos com toda esta situação.


----------



## Jota 21 (26 Nov 2008 às 00:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sintra (S.Pedro): 8,1ºc. O Weather Online prevê 0º para esta noite aqui na zona mas tal não deverá acontecer.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2008 às 00:19)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Funcionam porque alguém os corrigiu, o hotspot como está na nota do teu post. Nenhum funcionava porque copiaste mal de outro local.




Copiei das  propiedades.. nao sei o que corre mal.. terei de postar outravez??


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2008 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estremoz (tempo actual): Temperatura = 3,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa; vento moderado de nordeste.

*Notável subida da pressão atmosférica nas últimas horas.*


----------



## ppereira (26 Nov 2008 às 00:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> O IM nem se atreve a pôr a cota de neve para 6ªfeira, também devem um pouco surpreendidos com toda esta situação.



não se atreve a por é nada


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2008 às 00:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui já -2,3ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2008 às 01:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Por aqui já -2,3ºC.




No Algarve em VRSA esta 6.8ºC...


----------



## Turista (26 Nov 2008 às 01:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas a todos é bom ver tanto entusiasmo pelo fórum...
Aqui por Peniche, 8,5ºC o que é bem fresquinho para estas paragens...
Vamos ver qual será o recorde da noite 

Neve por estes lados... umhh.. não me parece  (se nevar pago uma almoçarada eheh)

Abraço,


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Nov 2008 às 02:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Com 5.3º  agora, muito frio para esta vasta  exposição atlântica,
e ainda algum vento de Nordeste  ,embora fraco,
eis que chegou o frio.
Vamos sabendo das temperaturas negativas que ocorrem a esta altura em  muitas regiões,
e vamos sabendo algo mais daquilo que aí vem.
E é curioso que faz hoje 3 anos passei um fim de semana nas Brandas ,próximo de Lamas de Mouro, (Branda da Aveleira) rodeado, quase bloqueado na neve.







[/URL][/IMG]

Para o próximo fim de semana parece  haver mais  circulação atlântica  a atingir-nos ,






[/URL][/IMG]


mas ainda assim, com tantas actualizações dos modelos que ainda faltam ,
talvez no próximo weekend regresse ao local do "crime"...
Ver-se-á se o suspeito do costume não regressará ,
dissipar-se-ão todas estas hipotéticas semelhanças...


----------



## Gongas (26 Nov 2008 às 02:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> O IM nem se atreve a pôr a cota de neve para 6ªfeira, também devem um pouco surpreendidos com toda esta situação.




ah pois, e vai ser complicado, mas para principio arriscaria que irão colocar a cota de neve nos 800m/900m


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2008 às 02:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento estou com -1.0ºC (primeira minima negativa)


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2008 às 02:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Às 01h Carrazêda de Ansiães já vai com -4,9ºC, e Miranda do Douro com -4,2ºC. Por volta das 00:40 medi eu -5,5ºC com o carro. 

Em minha casa as temperaturas são mais humildes, -1,3ºC neste momento e parou de descer há mais de uma hora.


----------



## iceworld (26 Nov 2008 às 02:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia prevê descida das temperaturas mínimas, em alguns casos abaixo de zero, a partir desta quarta-feira.



http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/pais/Frio+em+Portugal.htm


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 07:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Lá fora está um gelo .

Neste momento:
T: *1,6ºC*
HR: *67%*
P: *1023,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2008 às 07:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bons Dias!

O Vento Moderado que se fez sentir toda a noite, não permitiu uma grande descida da Temperatura, mas, ainda assim, a Temperatura Mínima foi razoável... Foi de *6,5ºC*, pelas 6:15

Neste momento tenho 7,1ºC
Humidade a 41%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a *28,1 km/h* de NE (45º), e Wind Chill nos *-2,68ºC*
Ponto de Orvalho nos -5,3ºC


Muito Frio pelo País... Algumas Temperaturas Negativas ás 6h


----------



## Sueste (26 Nov 2008 às 07:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Olá bom dia!

Por cá a minima ficou-se pelos 7.0ºC e neste momento vou com 7.6ºC.


----------



## storm (26 Nov 2008 às 08:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos 4.6ºC, quando sai a rua ate estava agradável mas frio, neste momento esta a aparecer algum vento, ainda mais frio está.

Venha de lá esses negativos e mais animação nos modelos


----------



## HotSpot (26 Nov 2008 às 08:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mesmo com vento durante a noite a temperatura desceu bem.

Mínimo Hoje:  2.1 ºC (07:46) 

Não foi minima do ano mas o valor de windchill foi:

Ano -0.2 °C em 26/11/2008 

Amanhã pela manhã vai estar mais frio.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2008 às 08:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia

Aqui em Bragança estão neste momento -2.7ºC céu nublado, se cair algum aguaceiro será sobre a forma de neve.


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2008 às 08:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia

Céu nublado e -3,0ºC.

Mínima de -4,1ºC com alguma geada. Este valor é já o mais baixo de todo o ano 2008.


----------



## vegastar (26 Nov 2008 às 08:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia,

Aqui pela Trofa tive a mínima do ano.0.9ºC pelas 8:08.

Agora sigo com 1.4ºC.


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 08:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

minima de 7.9Cº agora 8.4Cº


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2008 às 08:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia pessoal. Noite bem fria, mínima de -2.6ºC e geada...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2008 às 09:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia,

A minima por aqui ficou-se nos 6,2ºC!!
É um valor interessante para o local, mas ainda "longe" das temperaturas negativas que muitos tiveram... e não me parece que vá estar muito mais frio que isto nos próximos dias por aqui!!!


----------



## fsl (26 Nov 2008 às 09:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Hoje em Oeiras TEMP min 8,1º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 09:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia a todos. 
Por cá, o vento moderado que soprou noite fora não permitiu que a mínima descesse muito.
A mínima foi fresca, mas não tanto quanto estava à espera, ficando-se pelos *6,1 ºC*.
Acordei imensas vezes de noite com o alarme do windchill, pois o vento soprava constantemente moderado.


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Nov 2008 às 09:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui mínima muito baixa 1,1º.
Assim sim. Assim já me sinto europeu.


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 09:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

minima deparvada em sines 4Cº!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 09:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pois é, o vento veio para estragar tudo.
Estou já com *9,1 ºC* e o céu está limpo.
Como sempre, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2008 às 09:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A minima desceu aos *3,3ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado a fraco
Temp: *6,5ºC*
Hum: *67%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 09:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*Coruche*, um dos locais onde o vento raramente chega e com condições muito idênticas às do Poceirão, 
chegou aos *-2,0 ºC*.








Não me admiro que por lá também se tenha chegado a este valor, pois é bastante provável.


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2008 às 09:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia

Hoje tive a mínima mais baixa do ano (2008)!!!

*-5,5ºc*  ás 7h14

Venha lá esse fim de semana com tudo o que promete

Neste momento *-0,9ºc*


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Nov 2008 às 09:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não esteve mal, não senhor esta madrugada.
O sr General Inverno está instalado.
As mínimas na Ibéria  são já de nível Europeu:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]


----------



## mocha (26 Nov 2008 às 09:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bom dia a todos, então ja congelaram?
por aqui sigo com ceu limpo, e fresquissimos 8 graus


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2008 às 09:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 1.1ºC, por agora estão 9.0ºC o vento sopra fraco de NE e o céu está limpo


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2008 às 09:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Que frio!!
Foi com estas temperaturas que muita gente saiu hoje de casa:

EMA's do Continente às 8h:
















-----------------

Por Lisboa o vento foi constante a noite toda!
Ainda assim, também por cá a temperatura desceu e bem.
Aqui em Odivelas tive mínima de *6,4ºC*, e foi quase a temperatura mais baixa do ano.

As RUEMA's de Lisboa às 8h estavam com as seguintes temperaturas:





Os 6,0ºC correspondem à estação de Benfica, que num paralelismo com a estação de Alvalade (7ºC), são as estação mais próximas de mim.


----------



## Mago (26 Nov 2008 às 10:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia,
Por aqui minima de *-1,5ºC* 
Céu limpo


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2008 às 10:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas. Hoje está a ser um dia virado de pernas para o ar 

A mínima registei-a há pouco, cerca de 8,5 graus. Agora registo 9,1.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado (até 15 km/h) e a pressão está nos 1023 mb.


----------



## ct5iul (26 Nov 2008 às 10:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia  LISBOA AJUDA MONSANTO

A minima foi de 6.3º ás 07:31 o wind chill teve uma minima de 05º ás 03:43


----------



## amarusp (26 Nov 2008 às 10:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia
Céu limpo, exceptuando  alguns  cumes da Serra da Estrela, vestigios de Neve na Penha dos abutres. Em Loriga a temperatura é de 4,6ºC e o vento sobra moderado por vezes com rajadas fortes.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jpmartins (26 Nov 2008 às 10:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia
Mais uma noite bem fria com a temp.min. nos 3.2ºC
Há aqui um sitio tb muito interessante a estudar as suas amplitudes térmicas, Anadia, fica aqui tão perto +/-10km e tenho reparado já há algum tempo através do IM que as temperatura para aqueles lados são bastantes interessantes, por lá esta noite já passou a barreira dos 0ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (26 Nov 2008 às 11:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia,
Por cá, Céu limpo, vento com rajadas fortes.
Minima de 0,7 ºC.


----------



## Teles (26 Nov 2008 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia!
Bonita imagem essa.
Bom a temperatura minima de esta madrugada foi de 0.5 graus e o dia começou com céu limpo.
Neste momento a temperatura ronda os 10 graus


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2008 às 11:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estao *9,1ºC* e *64%*


----------



## pedropb (26 Nov 2008 às 11:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por estes lados temos:

6ºC 
Rel.. Humidade: 56 %
Vento: NE a 18 Km/h
Visibilidade: 0
Pressão: 1022.8 mb


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2008 às 11:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas, por terras algarvias está um frio que nem se pode, o vento faz estar uma sensação , estranho mesmo estranho é o IM prever para o Algarve possibidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas a partir da tarde no Sotavento será mesmo 
A mínima apesar do vento sentir-se toda a noite foi de 6.1ºC, neste momento céu limpo e 11.0ºC


----------



## paricusa (26 Nov 2008 às 11:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas, o IM colocou a cota de neve para sabado nos 700m, será que irá baixar?


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2008 às 11:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estremoz: Temperatura actual de 8,6 ºC; mínima foi de 1,7 ºC, registada às 6h29. A manhã está a ser marcada sobretudo pelo vento moderado, com algumas rajadas, de nordeste.

*Entretanto, uma baixa pressão relativa situada no Norte de África poderá trazer alguma instabilidade para as regiões do sul lá mais para o fim do dia; no norte, as altas pressões vão-se impondo e dando origem a bom tempo.*


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 11:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

durante a madrugada registei a mínima do ano com 4.6ºC

por agora sigo nuns "estagnados" 12.1ºC


----------



## Paulo H (26 Nov 2008 às 12:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



paricusa disse:


> Boas, o IM colocou a cota de neve para sabado nos 700m, será que irá baixar?



Bemm, hoje tá um frio.. 


Tenho sempre dúvidas quando o IM apresenta cotas:

700m é pra todo o território, Sábado?! Se é, peca por rigor..
Se 700m fosse pra zona centro, a zona norte teria 600m e a sul, 800m, regra geral claro, embora com rigor devam ser considerados os mapas 500hPa e 850hPa para conhecer as diferenças regionais.


700m será a cota a partir da qual é possível nevar na hora mais fria do dia (ex: 7h am)?

Caso seja a cota mínima, para a hora mais fria do dia, então:

Se contassemos com uma amplitude térmica de 3ºC, então diriamos que a cota seria de 700m subindo nas horas centrais do dia até aos 1100-1200m, correcto?

Mas pronto, as cotas no AEMET (IM Espanhol) para Estremadura até estão de acordo com o nosso IM.

O Freemeteo é sempre um pouco estranho, pois arrisca previsão de saraiva/neve com temperaturas de 4º, 5ºC e HR de 90-95%, pelo que com essa HR% é quase impossivel nevar! Saraiva, tudo bem..


Espero sinceramente, que hajam surpresas pelo país fora, nem que sejam apenas uns flocos, ou uma água neve. 

Ontem vinha de Corroios pra Castelo Branco e apanhei aguaceiros entre Santarém e Abrantes, não esperava.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2008 às 12:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui registei uma mínima de *5,1ºC*
o Wind chill mínimo foi de 1ºC

Agora registo 11,6ºC, 38%HR, 1021hpa, 22km/h ...rajada máxima até ao momento de 35,3km/h...o windchill neste momento ronda os 8 a 9ºC


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 12:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Paulo H disse:


> Bemm, hoje tá um frio..
> 
> 
> Tenho sempre dúvidas quando o IM apresenta cotas:
> ...



o IM  na parte de previsao p 10 dias mete chuva moderada pa barança com Tmin de -4Cº e max de 2Cº


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Nov 2008 às 12:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia, a minha miníma foi bem baixa5,7ºC actualmente tenho 10,4ºC, se hoje a máxima não for muito além e a temperatura descer como ontem vou ter uma nova miníma


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2008 às 12:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *10,4ºC*
Hum: *63%*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2008 às 12:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento tenho *11,7ºC* de Temperatura, sendo a Máxima até ao momento de *12,3º**C*! O Vento sopra Moderado/Forte, com um Máximo de *51,4 km/h* até ao momento! Neste momento está nos 42,8 km/h de NE (45º)

Humidade nos 36%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos -2,7ºC

Ambiente desconfortável, lá fora, segundo a Estação


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2008 às 12:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo por aqui com vento fraco, apresentando algumas rajadas.

Frio


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 12:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

o freemeteo dá saraiva pá foia no algarve amanha de manha
e tb para montejunto e arruda preve chuva com temps a rondar os 5-7Cº o que acho q tb pode dar em saraiva
em lis é q tá fora de questao tal como em sines ou na lagoa


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Nov 2008 às 12:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está mesmo muito frio por aqui, há alerta amarelo para os distritos de Évora, Portalegre, Castelo Branco, Leiria, Guarda, Bragança, Vila Real, Braga e Aveiro devido às temperaturas baixas


----------



## Paulo H (26 Nov 2008 às 12:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> o IM  na parte de previsao p 10 dias mete chuva moderada pa barança com Tmin de -4Cº e max de 2Cº





Também me estou a rir!! Acontece isso muitas vezes, em especial no WeatherUnderground. Mas olha que até podem ter razão, caso se trate de chuva gelada (-4ºC). 

Mas pronto, há que ter paciencia..


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2008 às 13:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

12,3º
Vento moderado, variável
1021 mb
43% HR


----------



## Acardoso (26 Nov 2008 às 13:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boa tarde pessoal...

hj temp. min. : 3.4º

Sigo com...
  temp- 11.7º
  Humid- 42%
  presssao- 1023.5hpa
  vento moderado de (NE/SE)
  o ceu esta limpo com uma ou outra nuvem

ate logo pessoal


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2008 às 13:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Feiteira (Alcaria do Cume) 533m :

Segundo o freemeteo podera cair uns flocos já esta noite/madrugada;

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&gid=2268308&la=18

Isto se acontecer, os deuses devem andar loucos!! A serra da estrela mudou-se para o sul

Vamos o que esta Depressao instalada aqui no sul faz com estas temp...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2008 às 13:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;98332 disse:
			
		

> Feiteira (Alcaria do Cume) 533m :
> 
> Segundo o freemeteo podera cair uns flocos já esta noite/madrugada;
> 
> ...



Fico a aguardar que aqui perto, na Serra de Monchique, também possa cair alguma coisa...


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2008 às 13:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde 

Aqui pelo Nordeste sigo com 6.7ºC, e o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2008 às 13:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;98332 disse:
			
		

> Feiteira (Alcaria do Cume) 533m :
> 
> Segundo o freemeteo podera cair uns flocos já esta noite/madrugada;
> 
> ...



o freemeteo é a tua cara  tornado agora a sério não acredites nisso que não são fiáveis 
abraço


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Nov 2008 às 13:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;98332 disse:
			
		

> Feiteira (Alcaria do Cume) 533m :
> 
> Segundo o freemeteo podera cair uns flocos já esta noite/madrugada;
> 
> ...



tornado nao confies no free meteo guia te pelo wunderground.

cumps


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 13:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem, o frio continua  e assim é que gosto dele .

T: *10,3ºC*
HR: *38%* 
P: *1021,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Nov 2008 às 13:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> tornado nao confies no free meteo guia te pelo wunderground.
> 
> cumps



P.S o wunderground preve 1 ºc com cguva para o porto...


----------



## Serrano (26 Nov 2008 às 14:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, com 8 graus na zona baixa da cidade e um vento gélido... Tive a primeira mínima negativa deste Outono, com -0.9 graus.


----------



## cardu (26 Nov 2008 às 14:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas, eu só quero saber o seguinte:

Sexta , sabado e domingo a noite vou estar a trabalhar em vfxira e vou ter q fazer rondas de madrugada ( ao ar livre) nestes tres dias: será que vou ter alguma surpresa nalgumas dessas noites , tipo nevar ou coisa assim???

grande abraço


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2008 às 14:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tarde ventosa com algumas nuvens a norte. 6,7ºC por agora.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 14:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O céu apresenta alguma nuvens, o vento amainou um pouco e a temperatura já está a descer :* 10,1ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2008 às 14:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Após uma Temperatura Máxima de *12,7ºC*, eis que a Temperatura já desce... Pelo que neste momento tenho 12,3ºC

Humidade nos 35% (Acho que esta estação não desce abaixo deste valor...)
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 25,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -2,6ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2008 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vou com 12,4ºC e a máxima até agora foi de 13,0ºC...o vento é moderado com rajadas


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 14:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> boas, eu só quero saber o seguinte:
> 
> Sexta , sabado e domingo a noite vou estar a trabalhar em vfxira e vou ter q fazer rondas de madrugada ( ao ar livre) nestes tres dias: será que vou ter alguma surpresa nalgumas dessas noites , tipo nevar ou coisa assim???
> 
> grande abraço



Não acredito muito nisso .
Nesses 3 dias, a temperatura vai estar a rondar os 9/10ºC, ou seja, é "quente" demais para nevar.
Uma coisa é certa, de uma valente chuvada não te livras .


----------



## cardu (26 Nov 2008 às 14:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

nao entendo... tava tudo maluco q ia nevar em todo o país e agora dizem q só neva em montalegre..... isso todos os anos é mais q normal.....
nao entendo tanta excitação para criarem um topico exclusivo


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> nao entendo... tava tudo maluco q ia nevar em todo o país e agora dizem q só neva em montalegre..... isso todos os anos é mais q normal.....
> nao entendo tanta excitação para criarem um topico exclusivo



O objectivo do tópico está explicado no tópico "Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008"

O tópico não fala de neve, nem em cotas...

Não está prevista queda de neve apenas em Montalegre em nenhuma cota oficial divulgada: Neste caso IM e cujas cotas relembro

6ª 1100 metros
Sab 700metros

Cada membro deve assumir a responsabilidade daquilo que afirma.

Por último sei que a moderação assim que puder irá mover alguns posts colocados erradamente em certos tópicos. Mas fica  o pedido para todos em geral:

Postem nos locais correctos, senão começa a ficar tudo muito confuso 
Bom seguimento


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 14:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *-5.8*º C esta manhã. 

Por agora, sigo com 5.4ºC.

Aguardo o primeiro aguaceiro que nos vai trazer surpresas


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 14:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Mínima de *-5.8*º C esta manhã.



 Aí dá mesmo para congelar .

A temperatura por aqui, continua a descer e o vento voltou a aumentar a intensidade.

T: *9,9ºC* (máx: 10,3ºC)
HR: *38%*
P: *1021,2mb/hPa*

V. vento: *4,8km/h*


----------



## Manuel Brito (26 Nov 2008 às 14:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas. 
Em Faro 14º e uma sensação termica incrivel. Minima 08º.
Vento 030º 17kt rajada 27kt (Nor-noreste a 31km/h rajadas de 50km/h).
Ponto de orvalho -06º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 15:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Manhã ventosa e de céu limpo.
Agora estou com *13,3 ºC* na minha estação e uma humidade de apenas *34 %*.


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 15:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui finalmente a temperatura já subiu um pouco mais---- 14.3ºC neste momento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 15:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A máxima foi estabelecida há pouco, com uma temperatura de *13,3 ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A tarde continua fresca e ventosa por aqui Neste momento tenho 7.3ºC


----------



## jonaslor (26 Nov 2008 às 15:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu com algumas nuvens, vento de este. 
5.ºC de temperatura.


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 15:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

13.6Cº
como já disse é possivel que caia granizo acima dos 400m sab e dom granizo esse proveniente de neve que nao teve tempo de fundir na totalidade.
a cota mantenho-a nos 800m


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 15:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> 13.6Cº
> como já disse é possivel que caia granizo acima dos 400m sab e dom granizo esse proveniente de neve que nao teve tempo de fundir na totalidade.
> a cota mantenho-a nos 800m




Isso é empírico? Afirmas com base em quê?


----------



## rozzo (26 Nov 2008 às 15:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> 13.6Cº
> como já disse é possivel que caia granizo acima dos 400m sab e dom granizo esse proveniente de neve que nao teve tempo de fundir na totalidade.
> a cota mantenho-a nos 800m



Desculpa voltar a "corrigir-te".. já o Miguel comentou isso! Não entendo como pões uma cota de neve para o granizo.. Não estás a confundir pelo facto de haver algumas interpretações diferentes para a palavra saraiva? Já ouvi desde granizo grande, a "sleet".. Agora granizo acho que só há uma interpretação.. E obviamente como disse o Miguel pode cair a qualquer cota, se até no Verão cai.. E também obviamente não virá de neve mal fundida.. Daí te estar a perguntar se te referes à "sleet" ou "água-neve"?


----------



## ppereira (26 Nov 2008 às 16:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rozzo disse:


> Desculpa voltar a "corrigir-te".. já o Miguel comentou isso! Não entendo como pões uma cota de neve para o granizo.. Não estás a confundir pelo facto de haver algumas interpretações diferentes para a palavra saraiva? Já ouvi desde granizo grande, a "sleet".. Agora granizo acho que só há uma interpretação.. E obviamente como disse o Miguel pode cair a qualquer cota, se até no Verão cai.. E também obviamente não virá de neve mal fundida.. Daí te estar a perguntar se te referes à "sleet" ou "água-neve"?



penso que se refere a sleet ou agua-neve (o freemeteo pode induzir as pessoas em erro porque traduz sleet para saraiva).


----------



## Kraliv (26 Nov 2008 às 16:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas,



Anda por aqui cada excitação 



À semelhança do resto do país tem estado um tempo desagradável e frio q.b  com vento moderado de Nordeste aqui pelo alentejo central.

A temperatura mínima hoje deverá ter rondado os 2ºC  e a máxima cerca de 12ºC




cumps


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 16:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rozzo disse:


> Desculpa voltar a "corrigir-te".. já o Miguel comentou isso! Não entendo como pões uma cota de neve para o granizo.. Não estás a confundir pelo facto de haver algumas interpretações diferentes para a palavra saraiva? Já ouvi desde granizo grande, a "sleet".. Agora granizo acho que só há uma interpretação.. E obviamente como disse o Miguel pode cair a qualquer cota, se até no Verão cai.. E também obviamente não virá de neve mal fundida.. Daí te estar a perguntar se te referes à "sleet" ou "água-neve"?



refiro-me á queda de bolinhas de gelo em abundancia misturadas com chuva, nao sao bem flocos mas bolinhas, e isto acontece quando  a temperatura está baixa na ordem dos 5-7Cºou menos.
na terra dos meus avós ( louriceira de cima em arruda) diz-se que está a "chover neve/granizo" ou seja que as tais bolinhas de gelo caem e até acumulam no chão, entopem sargetas,etc (não é granizo porque o granizo cae até com tempo quente e este fenomeno só ocorre em dias frios).
eu pus uma cota porque, como sabem, essas bolinhas acabam por derreter se atravessarem ar "quente" durante muito tempo e aquilo que quero dizer com isso é que abaixo dessa cota provavelmente essas bolinhas já terao derretido e nao passem de chuva normal. 
resumindo a cota de neve ( na zona de lisboa) é 800m ( fiz uma media de todas as que já vi e acrescentei um pouco de espirito critico) e a "cota" de sleet é 400m .
já agora expliquem-me qual o nome das tais bolinhas de gelo ( teem cerca de 0.5-1 cm de diametro )


----------



## Brunomc (26 Nov 2008 às 16:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui tem estado o céu pouco nublado e vento moderado

estou com 12.0¤C


----------



## rozzo (26 Nov 2008 às 16:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ok, pronto bem me parecia que tavas a falar de sleet.. Assim tudo bem  

A palavra certa não sei.. Como disse já vi "saraiva" para isso, mas essa palavra vem com várias interpretações.. Seja como for, o mais parecido que me lembro será o "água-neve", como os espanhóis dizem aguanieve para a sleet..

Quanto às bolinhas não sei.. Se te referes àquelas pequeninas duras, que em inglês têm o nome óbvio de "snow grains", nem penso que haja palavra em português para isso.. Olha "neve em grãos" eheh 
Mas isso cai com temperaturas tão altas? pensava que apenas a rondar os 0º.. Aquilo mais parece chovisco em versão de neve..


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 16:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

 A temperatura está a descer com alguma velocidade .

A minha máxima ficou-se pelos *10,3ºC* .

Agora já vou com:
T: *8,6ºC* 
HR: *41%*
P: *1020,3mb/hPa
*


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2008 às 16:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

run do gfs das 12z sem alterações significativas relativamente ás anteriores. O cenário está tão promissor quanto antes.


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2008 às 16:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Provavelmente estão a referir-se a Graupel.



> Neve rolada (graupel) - Precipitação de grãos de gelo brancos e opacos. Estes grãos são esféricos e às vezes cónicos, com um diâmetro entre 2 e 5mm. Os grãos são quebradiços e esmagam-se facilmente; quando caem no solo duro ressaltam. A precipitação de neve rolada ocorre geralmente sob a forma de aguaceiros, em conjunto com precipitação de flocos de neve ou de gotas de chuva.
> 
> (B. J. RETALLACK, 1979)


----------



## Sueste (26 Nov 2008 às 16:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Caros amigos do forum 

Este meu pedido de esclarecimento, é para os entendidos da matéria.

Ao ver as temperaturas previstas pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, fiquei surpreendido ao ver que a temperatura minima prevista para Leiria, é de  -2ºC. É normal em Leiria, cidade perto do mar, chegar a temperaturas tão baixas? 

Cumprimentos


----------



## João Esteves (26 Nov 2008 às 16:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Dia frescote:

Mínimas de 1.2ºC em Nisa e 7.5ºC aqui na Portela.

A próxima noite será ainda mais fria. A ver vamos.

E já agora, uma questão aos entendidos e experts na matéria. No fim de semana vou estar em Nisa entre 6ªf e 2ªf.
Será que tenho alguma (mesmo q remota) hipótese de ver neve ou água/neve neste período ?  
Nisa fica apenas a 300 mts mas é bastante interior.

Eu pessoalmente não acredito, mas lá no fundo sempre reside aquela esperança, muitas vezes não fundamentada....


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 16:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rozzo disse:


> A palavra certa não sei.. Como disse já vi "saraiva" para isso, mas essa palavra vem com várias interpretações.. Seja como for, o mais parecido que me lembro será o "água-neve", como os espanhóis dizem aguanieve para a sleet..



Penso que saraiva é o mesmo que granizo, se não vejam:



> O granizo (ou saraiva) é uma forma de precipitação, composta por pedras de gelo que podem medir *5mm ou ser do tamanho de uma laranja*.





> SARAIVA - Precipitação de glóbulos ou *pedaços de gelo* com *diâmetro* variando entre 5* a 50 mm ou mais*, isolados ou aglomerados em blocos maiores e irregulares. Os glóbulos são compostos quase que exclusivamente por uma série de camadas transparentes, alternando com camadas translúcidas.



Pode-se ver através das medidas.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Sueste disse:


> Caros amigos do forum
> 
> Este meu pedido de esclarecimento, é para os entendidos da matéria.
> 
> ...




Também acho estranho, deveria ter uma mínima mais amena....


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2008 às 16:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



*Dave* disse:


> Penso que saraiva é o mesmo que granizo, se não vejam:
> 
> Pode-se ver através das medidas.



Sim, mas a saraiva que aparece no freemeteo é um ERRO!
o que eles querem dizer é sleet ou água neve e meteram a tradução errada!


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 16:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Provavelmente estão a referir-se a Graupel.



é mais ou menos isso mas um pouco menor e menos esbranquiçado cai misturado com chuva  e com temps a rondar os 5Cº


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2008 às 16:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Sueste disse:


> Caros amigos do forum
> 
> Este meu pedido de esclarecimento, é para os entendidos da matéria.
> 
> ...



A estação meteorológica deve estar num local favorável à acumulação de ar frio em situações de inversão térmica. Já se registaram, em anos anteriores, valores de -5ºC e até -6ºC no dia 28-01-2005.


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2008 às 16:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> é mais ou menos isso mas um pouco menor e menos esbranquiçado cai misturado com chuva  e com temps a rondar os 5Cº



Nesse caso o termo é mesmo granizo. 



> Grãos de gelo transparentes ou translúcidos. Têm forma esférica ou irregular e diâmetro inferior a 5 mm. Ressaltam quando colidem com uma superfície dura.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Nov 2008 às 16:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Sim, mas a saraiva que aparece no freemeteo é um ERRO!
> o que eles querem dizer é sleet ou água neve e meteram a tradução errada!



Não sei.. o freemeteo é sempre muito estranho "deixa-nos sempre bem dispostos"!

Para ser freezing rain, a camada junta (próxima) ao solo tinha de estar abaixo de 0ºC e as camadas superiores acima de 0ºC.

Para ser granizo, saraiva,.., é provável dado que o freemeteo coloca quase 50% da precipitação como sendo de origem convectiva.. E por aqui acontece bastante a 4ºC a precipitação ser granizo, saraiva,.., enquanto neva na serra.

Para ser água-neve "sleet", é provável, embora a HR% seja elevada e o vento não ajude muito, pois este ajuda a trocar o calor e vaporiza o floco, embora este se mantenha por algum tempo.

É tudo muito agradável com o freemeteo, em termos gerais, acho-o sempre exagerado, por muito que me custe dizê-lo.


Quanto à Estação de Leiria, já mencionei em algum post o estranho que parece no que toca às mínimas, coisa que justifico talvez por uma localização inapropriada não representativa da cidade, talvez localizada bem nos arredores junto a alguma linha de água e numa zona propícia a inversões térmicas. Por vezes, a mínima chega a ser inferior a todo o interior norte e centro (Inverno), e muitas vezes, a mínima de Leiria nem sequer é referida pelo apresentador do IM no programa. (estranho)


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2008 às 16:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Para água-neve também existe o termo de neve granulada.

Por aqui tive uma mínima de -3,0ºC, a mais baixa do ano. A temperatura já está em queda e registo neste momento 4,5ºC depois de uma máxima de 6,4ºC. O vento está a ficar mais fraco e espera-se mais uma noite fria.


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 17:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Nesse caso o termo é mesmo granizo.



pois mas o granizo nao é menor que 5mmpode ser gigantesco e ocorrer mesmo com calor tem de ter outro nome


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2008 às 17:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> pois mas o granizo nao é menor que 5mmpode ser gigantesco e ocorrer mesmo com calor tem de ter outro nome



O granizo tem um diâmetro até 5mm. A saraiva é que é maior e é essa que ocorre nas trovoadas com valores elevados de temperatura.

Consultem a área educativa do IM onde se apresentam as características dos principais HIDROMETEOROS.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativ...eoros_fenom/index.html?page=hidrometeoros.xml


----------



## ppereira (26 Nov 2008 às 17:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Nesse caso o termo é mesmo granizo.



sim concordo só pode ser granizo porque a ""Neve rolada (graupel)" só vi ocorrer com temperaturas muito próximas de zero, que muitas vezes passa a cair neve passados alguns minutos.
na guarda acontece muitas vezes ao inicio/final da tarde, quando a temperatura baixa um pouco mais passa para neve normal.

nunca vi com mais de 5mm e esmaga-se falcilmente com os dedos.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui o grande arrefecimento continua ...

Neste momento:
T: *6,7ºC* 
HR: *45%* 
P: *1018,9mb/hPa*


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*3.1º* C já.


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2008 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ppereira disse:


> sim concordo só pode ser granizo porque a ""Neve rolada (graupel)" só vi ocorrer com temperaturas muito próximas de zero, que muitas vezes passa a cair neve passados alguns minutos.
> na guarda acontece muitas vezes ao inicio/final da tarde, quando a temperatura baixa um pouco mais passa para neve normal.
> 
> nunca vi com mais de 5mm e esmaga-se falcilmente com os dedos.



Por aqui também. A neve rolada ocorre com valores de temperatura semelhantes aos da neve em floco. Normalmente a neve rolada é mais habitual na Primavera, em situações de maior convecção.


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pela Torre já vamos com *-7ºC*, às 17h30! 

http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...id_bloco=BCD4D514-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7


----------



## trepkos (26 Nov 2008 às 17:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui vou com muito frio, já deve rondar os 8º, tenho uma enorme fé que a mãe natureza nos vai presentear com surpresas este fim de semana.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 17:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temperatura na Beira Baixa, ás 16:00.


----------



## jonaslor (26 Nov 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com 3.8 °C. O vento continua...


----------



## kikofra (26 Nov 2008 às 17:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



*Dave* disse:


> Também acho estranho, deveria ter uma mínima mais amena....



aqui costuma haver dias de frio intenso... ha uns anos as poças de agua gelaram e encontrei uma ratazana literalmente congelada no patio da escola


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Nov 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

a descer a bom ritmo 6.5 ºc sensaçao de frio extremaaa!


off : cota 400 po litoral no sabado!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2008 às 18:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Noite

Por aqui Neste momento estão 9.6ºC, e a Máxima de hoje foi de 14.5ºC, de salientar que hoje o vento soprou moderado de Este.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 18:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A descida da temperatura por agora fez uma pausa...

T: *6,0ºC* 
HR:* 46%* 
P: *1019,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Perfect Storm (26 Nov 2008 às 18:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não se pode andar na rua!!
Temp: 9,9ºC
Hr: 55%
Pressão: 1020pa
Com céu limpo e vento fraco.
Venha o fim de semana!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 18:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Depois da máxima de *13,3 ºC* a tarde acaba fresca e quase sem vento por aqui.
A temperatura vai nos *9,2 ºC* e a humidade nos *46 %*, a pressão sobe para os *1020,2 hPa*.


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2008 às 18:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

11,2º
44% HR
1020 mb
10 km/h variável


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui vai nuns "quentinhos" 10.8ºC já abrandou mais a descida


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 18:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> A estação meteorológica deve estar num local favorável à acumulação de ar frio em situações de inversão térmica. Já se registaram, em anos anteriores, valores de -5ºC e até -6ºC no dia 28-01-2005.



A estação meteorológica de Leiria merece a nossa confiança, já que conheço a zona e sei que ela está certa. 

A zona de Leiria é extremamente fria nestas situações e não raras vezes atinge valores negativos; no fim do Verão começa logo a ter temperaturas mínimas a rondar os 8 ºC, apesar de as máximas serem relativamente elevadas.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2008 às 18:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas pessoal...
Por Tras-os-Montes esteve um dia muito frio...
Destaco os 5ºC em Miranda do Douro, e 6º no Vimioso, tudo isto da parte da tarde, supostamente quando as temperaturas estão mais altas...
De momento estão 4.5ºC em Bragança, e a arrefecer depressa...
Em princípio saio daqui na 6ª, mas se existir real possibilidade de nevar em Bragança, fico mais um dia, não se podem perder oportunidades destas...


----------



## Perfect Storm (26 Nov 2008 às 18:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> A estação meteorológica deve estar num local favorável à acumulação de ar frio em situações de inversão térmica. Já se registaram, em anos anteriores, valores de -5ºC e até -6ºC no dia 28-01-2005.




A estação de Leiria encontra-se no centro da cidade no edifício da biblioteca municipal rodeada de muitas habitações. Por sua vez, o estado de conservação da área envolvente não é o melhor.( tem alguma vegetação silvestre junto dela).


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 18:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Perfect Storm disse:


> Não se pode andar na rua!!
> Temp: 9,9ºC
> Hr: 55%
> Pressão: 1020pa
> ...



Estou um pouquinho pior .

T: *5,5ºC*  (vai bem lançada...)
HR: 4*7%*
P: *1018,8mb/hPa*


----------



## HotSpot (26 Nov 2008 às 19:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui desce a muito bom ritmo, não estava à espera.

Agora *6,9ºC*

Esta noite é negativa na certa


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui sigo com 9,7ºC!!! A esta hora é uma novidade!!
O ventinho que se faz sentir na rua provoca uma sensação de frio daquelas de "_frio até aos ossos_"


----------



## kikofra (26 Nov 2008 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

para seguirem o tempo presente em leiria custumo usar este site http://www.meteo.estg.ipleiria.pt


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 19:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*1.4º* c


----------



## kikofra (26 Nov 2008 às 19:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

8,6 ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2008 às 19:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O vento está a mudar para nordeste  logo, já sabemos o que nos espera 

Estou com 9.7ºC


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> O vento está a mudar para nordeste  logo, já sabemos o que nos espera
> 
> Estou com 9.7ºC



Ora nem mais... Aqui o ponteiro que indica a direcção do vento está constantemente entre o Este e o Norte...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Perfect Storm disse:


> A estação de Leiria encontra-se no centro da cidade no edifício da biblioteca municipal rodeada de muitas habitações. Por sua vez, o estado de conservação da área envolvente não é o melhor.( tem alguma vegetação silvestre junto dela).



Isso é a RUEMA de Leiria. 
Não confundir com a EMA de Leiria instalada no aeródromo.
A RUEMA não pode ser utilizada como ponto de referência, apenas como uma ideia da influência das condições urbanas no comportamento normal da temperatura, pois não tem qualquer relevância em termos climatológicos.
Só a EMA do aeródromo entra nos relatórios mensais e anuais do IM e só assim poderá ser, por estar instalada conforme as condições-padrão estabelecidas pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM); solo relvado, local de instalação arejado e exposto a vento de todos os quadrantes, abrigo de Stevenson ou radiation shield (é facultativo, mas utiliza-se normalmente os dois abrigos) entre 1,50 a 2,00 m do solo, instalação longe da influência urbana, fontes de calor artificial, etc.


----------



## Perfect Storm (26 Nov 2008 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



*Dave* disse:


> Estou um pouquinho pior .
> 
> T: *5,5ºC*  (vai bem lançada...)
> HR: 4*7%*
> P: *1018,8mb/hPa*




Isso não tarda parece a Serra da Estrela!
Dave, quando puderes envias a foto do teu sensor com a respectiva protecção? 

Neste momento com:
Temp: 9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2008 às 19:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento já levo *8,1ºC*

Humidade a 44%
Vento a acalmar, nos 5,0 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -3,4ºC
Variação de Temperarura de -0,9ºC/h


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2008 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui 2,1ºC, estava a descer a bom ritmo até ter resolvido estancar.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Actual:
*8,2ºC
35%HR,
1018hpa
11,0km/h NE
Ponto de orvalho: -6,2ºC
Wind Chill mínimo:5,5ºC (19:05)*


----------



## Manuel Brito (26 Nov 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


Olá.
Em Faro 09º, ponto de orvalho -05º. Pressão 1017hpa.
Sensação térmica incrivel!
Vento 030º 06kt (nor-noreste a 12km/h)
Abraço.


----------



## Perfect Storm (26 Nov 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Isso é a RUEMA de Leiria.
> Não confundir com a EMA de Leiria instalada no aeródromo.
> A RUEMA não pode ser utilizada como ponto de referência, apenas como uma ideia da influência das condições urbanas no comportamento normal da temperatura, pois não tem qualquer relevância em termos climatológicos.
> Só a EMA do aeródromo entra nos relatórios mensais e anuais do IM e só assim poderá ser, por estar instalada conforme as condições-padrão estabelecidas pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM); solo relvado, local de instalação arejado e exposto a vento de todos os quadrantes, abrigo de Stevenson ou radiation shield (é facultativo, mas utiliza-se normalmente os dois abrigos) entre 1,50 a 2,00 m do solo, instalação longe da influência urbana, fontes de calor artificial, etc.



Pois!?
Eu sempre pensei que fosse essa. Assim, a EMA fica sensivelmente a 5/6 kilómetros da cidade num aeródromo na localidade de Gândara dos Olivais.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2008 às 19:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estremoz: *4,4 ºC* por agora.


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2008 às 19:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ceu limpo com uma maxima de *11.7ºC* a mais baixa deste ano

Temp: *7.0ºC*
Hum: *64%*


----------



## JoãoDias (26 Nov 2008 às 19:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

2.2ºC neste momento


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Nov 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite, está mesmo muito frio aqui 7,3ºC ontem por esta hora estavam 8,8ºC, céu limpo.


----------



## kikofra (26 Nov 2008 às 19:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

7,63 ºC


desceu sensivelmente 1 grau em 20M


----------



## jonaslor (26 Nov 2008 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*3.3 °c*


----------



## ct5iul (26 Nov 2008 às 19:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

BOA TARDE

Neste momento 9.0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2008 às 19:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> *1.4º* c



O meu está trocado: 4.1ºC


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mr. phillip disse:


> O meu está trocado: 4.1ºC



Deves estar numa das zonas menos frias da cidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2008 às 19:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Deves estar numa das zonas menos frias da cidade.



Sim, é o que consta, estou na Pousada, perto da CM Bragança...
Estão agora 3.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2008 às 19:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Deves estar numa das zonas menos frias da cidade.



E tu estás numa das mais frias

Neste momento estou já com 3.5ºC 
Eu estou no Bairro da Coxa


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sim, para esta noite estão previstos -6ºC para cá.
Eu estou já nos arredores, a cerca de 5000m do centro da cidade. Mais frio, sem dúvida, principalmente por já ser um ambiente rural.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Nov 2008 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a descer embora um pouco mais devagar, quase nos 6ºC já levo 7,1ºC


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 19:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*1.1º* c.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Perfect Storm disse:


> Dave, quando puderes envias a foto do teu sensor com a respectiva protecção?



Frank todas as informações que posso disponibilizar agora estão *aqui* e *aqui* (explico a razão da placa protectora):

Em caso de dúvidas, podes dar uma olhadela *aqui* e verás que, segundo as previsões, não está assim tão fora de normal.

Podes ainda ver o mapa que coloquei neste seguimento há pouco tempo: *AQUI*

---------------------------------

Por aqui já estou gelado .

T: *4,4ºC*
HR: *50%*
P: *1020,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2008 às 20:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento já levo *7,4ºC*... Descendo rapidamente à medida que a Humidade sobe... Estando esta nos 45%!

Pressão nos 1020 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -3,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,6ºC/h


----------



## Brunomc (26 Nov 2008 às 20:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

acho que vou ter uma boa geada..

não a sinal de vento 


alguns registos do dia de hoje

07h30 - 1.5ºC
12h00 - 10.5ºC
16h00 - 12.0ºC
17h30 - 10.0ºC
18h00 - 9.5ºC
18h25 - 8.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2008 às 20:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite!

Dia muito frio e ventoso por aqui!
A máxima não foi além dos *12,2ºC* sendo que foi a 2ª temperatura máxima mais baixa do ano.
Há frente só o dia 19 de Março, dia em que tive máxima de 11,9ºC.

Na última noite tive também a 2ª mínima mais baixa do ano: 6,4ºC.

Em suma, este foi o dia mais frio do ano aqui, com uma temperatura média (cálculo directo), de 9,3ºC.

Por agora, 8,3ºC, vento em geral fraco de NE, e 43% de humidade relativa.


----------



## jPdF (26 Nov 2008 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora 5.9ºC
Mínima de Hoje: 0.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2008 às 20:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Grande descida de Temperatura! Já levo *6,9ºC*!!

Humidade nos 46%
Pressão nos 1020 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -4,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,1ºC/h


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2008 às 20:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

10,5º
15 km/h NE
48% HR
1020 mb


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 20:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura está nos *8,3 ºC*.
O vento, sempre nos *10 km/h*, dificulta a descida da temperatura.
A continuar assim, será mais uma noite com uma mínima para esquecer.


----------



## storm (26 Nov 2008 às 20:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Que animação

Bem a temperatura não para de descer, desde as 18h que não para de descer, ontem por esta altura estavam quase 11ºC neste momento já vai em 8.3ºC.(deve ir ser uma minima muito boa)
Na rua a sensação térmica pelas 18:30 era imensa tipo arca congeladora.

Até sexta a temperatura é sempre a descer?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 20:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Cá está o vento para estragar tudo; *8,3 ºC* e *45 %*.


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 20:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

já viram os modelos o ecm  teve uma saida das 20h completamente deliciosa tal como o GFS as 18h
isto tá lindo de morrer


----------



## JoãoDias (26 Nov 2008 às 20:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a temperatura sobe em vez de descer  Sigo com 4.0ºC, quando já tive 2.2ºC por volta das 19.00


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (26 Nov 2008 às 20:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boa noite amigos 
aqui em montalegre arrefeceu 1,5º em 30 min .. fui jantar estavam -2 qdo vim o meu carrito ja aponta -3,5  aqui vai ir aos -10º...


E no fim de semana parece que tudo aponta para 20cm de neve pelo menos ...

cump
Miguel Moura


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2008 às 20:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui estão 4.4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2008 às 20:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

8,8ºC neste momento!!
Isto promete para esta noite!!


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2008 às 21:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

10,5º
15 km/h variável
47% HR
1021 mb

P.S.: Já tenho a máquina fotográfica nova, este fim de semana vai ser registado em grande


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2008 às 21:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Isto agora além do vento não dar tréguas, umas nuvens resolveram aparecer não sei bem de onde. A temperatura está nos 1,4ºC a descer muito lentamente, no dia de ontem a esta hora já ia nos 0,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2008 às 21:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Um verdadeiro gelo está por aqui também *6,0ºC*, 38%HR e vento fraco por vezes moderado  máximo na ultima hora 21,0km/h...Wind Chill mínimo 3,4ºC (21:04)...ponto de orvalho: -7,1ºC.


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 21:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fil disse:


> Isto agora além do vento não dar tréguas, umas nuvens resolveram aparecer não sei bem de onde. A temperatura está nos 1,4ºC a descer muito lentamente, no dia de ontem a esta hora já ia nos 0,9ºC.



já dá pa uns floquitos...


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2008 às 21:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*0,6ºC*

*76%*

*1020mb*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2008 às 21:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já atingi uma Nova Mínima do Dia! Neste momento tenho *6,4ºC*!

Humidade a 44%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -4,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,6ºC/h


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo

Temp: *5.8ºC*
Hum: *65%*


----------



## dgstorm (26 Nov 2008 às 21:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com 4.6ºC.


----------



## iceworld (26 Nov 2008 às 21:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não entendo! 
Vim agora da rua e o carro marcava 9º e na rádio ouvi que estavam 8º na cidade a esta hora. Está muito frio devido ao vento mas esperava temperaturas mais baixas a esta hora ainda para mais depois de ler certos posts onde têm temp muito baixas para a hora.
Julgo que deve ser do vento.
Não acredito muito na mínima de 0º para hoje mas...a ver vamos


----------



## Fantkboy (26 Nov 2008 às 21:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Noite! Sigo com 8.8cº... Parece que por enquanto estagnou! 
Abraços


----------



## Nuno (26 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas noites

Por aqui estão 5,8ºC e 56% está um gelo lá fora ..


----------



## Sueste (26 Nov 2008 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite!

Por cá a temperatura já atingiu os 7.0ºC, mas à medida que o céu foi ficando encoberto, a temperatura subiu ligeiramente. Agora estou com 8.1ºC e vento de Norte.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Como molhei as mãos e fui para a rua sem as secar, neste momento tenho as mãos que mal as posso mexer, mas tirando isso está a ser uma noite bastante agradavel... .

Sigo com:
T: *3,6ºC* 
HR: *55%*
P: *1020,7mb/hPa*


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*0,4ºC*  (Hoje desce mais devagar...)




Até amanhã e boas mínimas



.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 21:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Não entendo!
> Vim agora da rua e o carro marcava 9º e na rádio ouvi que estavam 8º na cidade a esta hora. Está muito frio devido ao vento mas esperava temperaturas mais baixas a esta hora ainda para mais depois de ler certos posts onde têm temp muito baixas para a hora.
> Julgo que deve ser do vento.
> Não acredito muito na mínima de 0º para hoje mas...a ver vamos



O desconforto também pode ser causado pelos baixos valores de HR que, infelizmente, se fazem sentir em todo o país .


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite, mais uma vez...
Tenho a temperatura relativamente mais estabilizada nos 2.5ºC, mas numa volta que dei agora pela cidade, o carro já marcava 1ºC na zona da Sé...
Está ligeiramente mais frio que ontem a esta hora, mas também me parece que a temperatura está a descer mais lentament que ontem...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura desce agora aos *7,6 ºC*.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura voltou a dar um pulito e sigo agora com:
T: *3,4ºC* 
HR: *55%*
P: *1020,7mb/hPa*


----------



## Manuel Brito (26 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Faro 06º e é nova minima.


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

0.3ºc


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A porcaria do vento apareceu e a temp subiu quase 1ºC
Neste momento, 
Temp: *6.6ºC*
Hum: *63%*


----------



## kikofra (26 Nov 2008 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

3,97 ºc


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2008 às 22:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Depois de uma subida aos 7,6ºC, devido a um aumento da intensidade do Vento, e, consequentemente, a uma descida da Humidade, eis que já tenho 6,7ºC, de novo!

Humidade a 42%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -5,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,1ºC


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



kikofra disse:


> 3,97 ºc


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 22:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui a temperatura estagnou um pouco nos 7ºC 
o termómetro ali da Farmácia marca 9.5ºC....ainda é uma diferença


----------



## kikofra (26 Nov 2008 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


>



isto agora esta a variar entre 4,1 e 3,8


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Nov 2008 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eheh!!Rigor, acima de tudo


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



kikofra disse:


> isto agora esta a variar entre 4,1 e 3,8



Achei piada levares isso às centésimas


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

8.9Cº


----------



## kikofra (26 Nov 2008 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Achei piada levares isso às centésimas


e copy e past... now 3,66 ºC


----------



## HotSpot (26 Nov 2008 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui 3,7 e continua a descer a bom ritmo. Esta frio, muito frio...


----------



## storm (26 Nov 2008 às 22:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Os dias 29 e 30 na run das 18z, está maravilhosa temp entre -2 e 0 para todo o país, será possível?

neste momento 7.4ºC


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2008 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

8,5 graus  
5 km/h variável
53% HR
1021 mb


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2008 às 22:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite,
Pela Madeira também o frio se instalou... sigo com 9,6ºC
96%HR
1019hpa

O Areeiro segue com 1,8ºC.. boas possibilidades para queda de neve hoje à noite


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 22:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por hoje é tudo...

T:* 3,2ºC*
HR: *56%*
P: *1020,7mb/hPa*


----------



## storm (26 Nov 2008 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Despeço-me com uns magníficos 7ºC


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2008 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui continuo imóvel nos 1,0ºC, o céu continua bastante nublado e o vento é moderado de leste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura desce agora aos *7,3 ºC*. 
Espero que o vento se mantenha calmo até ao amanhecer e valerá a pena ver a mínima.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2008 às 22:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já atingi os *6,4ºC* de novo!

Humidade nos 43%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NE (45º) e Wind Chill nos 4,5ºC
Ponto de Orvalho nos -5,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,1ºC/h


----------



## jonhfx (26 Nov 2008 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem aqui na zona sul da madeira tambem tá frio e alguma chuva.
À pouco fui beber uma poncha a Calheta, e para surpresa minha, eis a temperatura que o termometro do carro macava...


----------



## PDias (26 Nov 2008 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas, por aqui vou com 5,4ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Nuno (26 Nov 2008 às 22:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas noites

Por aqui 5.3 e 57%  esta um frio cuidado


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2008 às 22:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom, por aqui já vou com 7,2ºC!!! Esta madrugada a minha estação vai bater o recorde das minimas....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonhfx disse:


> Bem aqui na zona sul da madeira tambem tá frio e alguma chuva.
> À pouco fui beber uma poncha a Calheta, e para surpresa minha, eis a temperatura que o termometro do carro macava...



Deves ter um Renault Mégane, pela aparência desse visor. 

---

A humidade sobe agora um pouco, até aos *50 %*.


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2008 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temperatura a subir. 8,8º agora. Espero que seja temporário...


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2008 às 22:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E por aqui 7,0ºC.
É a temperatura mais baixa do ano para esta hora.
Humidade nos 44%.
Vento em geral fraco de Este.


----------



## profgeo (26 Nov 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boa noite parece que o tempo se insatalou em quase todo o rectangulo!!!! por aqui, na madeira, estamos a sentir algum friozinho, e hoje parece que foi o dia mais fresco na cidade do funchal, com uns 19ºC de máxima...

uma questao pessoal..... alguem podera me indicar as temperaturas se se farao sentir pela ilha da Madeira nestes dias.... é que ja começo a desconfiar do site do Instituto de Meteorologia..... para amanha indica no funchal 15graus de maxima e ja alteraram para 21graus???

em que ficamos??? ou será temperaturas entre os 15 e os 21 graus

obrigado pessoal....

p.s hoje estive a sensivelmente a 1400m de altitude ( no sitio do POISO -onde servem a FAMOSA PONCHA.... que aquece o traqueia) e estava um frio de rachar a rondar os 5graus.


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura subiu e estagnou. 8.9 graus agora. 10 km/h variável.


----------



## Jota 21 (26 Nov 2008 às 23:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite,
Sintra, 23:15h - 7,1ºc


----------



## Teles (26 Nov 2008 às 23:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas, por aqui céu limpo com -3 a esta hora


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2008 às 23:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E por aqui a temperatura continua a descer.
Agora estão 6,8ºC!!! É a minima de hoje!!! E às 23h


----------



## JoãoDias (26 Nov 2008 às 23:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temperatura a subir devido ao vento, 5.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Temperatura a subir devido ao vento, 5.1ºC



Pois é compadre!
O vento chegou e elevou as temperaturas
Temp: *7,1ºC*
Hum: *60%*


----------



## kikofra (26 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

nao passa disto 3,93 ºC


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2008 às 23:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



teles disse:


> Boas, por aqui céu limpo com -3 a esta hora



Próximo de Ourém também há uma estação a reportar -3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui me fico por hoje com 2.1ºC


----------



## jonhfx (26 Nov 2008 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Deves ter um Renault Mégane, pela aparência desse visor.
> 
> ---
> 
> A humidade sobe agora um pouco, até aos *50 %*.



Mais precisamente a Mégane Break....


----------



## Nuno (26 Nov 2008 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui 4.9 e 60%


----------



## dgstorm (26 Nov 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Depois de uns 3.8ºC há uns minutos atras, subiu impressionantemente aos 5.6ºc e agora encontra-se nos 4.8ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui vou com *5,4ºC*  41%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco a moderado, máximo na ultima hora 18,5km/h


----------



## Manuel Brito (26 Nov 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas.
Já estive as 22h com 06º e agora sigo com 07º.
RH nos 46%, ponto de orvalho -04º. Pressão 1018hpa.
Vento 020º 05kt (Nor-noreste a 09km/h).
E a sensação térmica é de  muito frio


----------



## Thomar (26 Nov 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Próximo de Ourém também há uma estação a reportar -3ºC



Sim, é verdade, e é de um amante do frio , pois a semana passada também essa estação esteve ligada por umas horas no site wunderground, e essa mesma estação apresentava valores negativos bastante cedo.
Essa estação *Seiça-Moinho*, fica num vale que é bastante propício aos fenómenos de inversão térmica.
Há pouco (23h37m) registava *-4,1 °C!* 
Nota: desde as 19h40m que a estação reporta temperaturas negativas!


----------



## Bgc (26 Nov 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

- 1.0º c


----------



## kikofra (26 Nov 2008 às 23:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Há umas paginas atras falaram de runs espectaculares como e que isso esta?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Nov 2008 às 23:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

a minha nova estacao da oregon marca apenas 1.2 ºc e da previsao de ceu nublado :s


----------



## ct5iul (26 Nov 2008 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

BOA NOITE  LISBOA AJUDA MONSANTO

Neste momento 7.4ºc


----------



## Kraliv (26 Nov 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas,




Quarta-Feira a terminar com 5ºC e vento fraco.


A noite promete ser bem fria


----------



## jonaslor (26 Nov 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Noite,
Por cá sigo com 3,5 º C , vento moderado de nordeste.
Humidade: 54%


----------



## PDias (26 Nov 2008 às 23:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui o vento acalmou e a temperatura desceu para os 3,9ºC. Noite fria e desconfortável na rua.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2008 às 00:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E continua a baixar... agora estou com 6,4ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx:12,1ºC
Tmin: 6,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2008 às 00:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento, começou a chover de forma tão miudinha que até parece ser neve, a temperatura começou a descer 5.8ºC "esta noite vai nevar no Algarve" que frase mais surreal


----------



## fsl (27 Nov 2008 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Em OEIRAS, felizmente a TEMP ainda vai nos 8,1º.


----------



## meteo (27 Nov 2008 às 00:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



fsl disse:


> Em OEIRAS, felizmente a TEMP ainda vai nos 8,1º.



mas parece estar mais frio


----------



## Bgc (27 Nov 2008 às 00:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

-2.0ºc


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2008 às 00:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*5,5ºC* e vento moderado 25,6km/h o windchill é de 0,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2008 às 00:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá 7.7ºC  mas tá a subir, agora só volta a descer lá para as 4h, está algum vento a humidade está nos 42%.


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2008 às 01:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O vento ja ta a abrandar um pouco e a temperatura volta a queda

Ainda estao uns "quentes" *6,2ºC*
Hum: *59%*


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2008 às 01:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

o vento está a aumentar e a rajada máxima da ultima hora é de 27,3km/h e com isso a temperatura estagnou ou até tem tendência a subir!! 5,6ºC, 14,7km/h WNW


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2008 às 01:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui está estagnada nos *6,7ºC*.
A humidade nos 46%.

Às 0h a estação mais fria era Penhas Douradas com -3,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2008 às 01:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E o vento continua em aumento rajada máxima 30,9km/h NE com um wind chill mínimo de 0,8ºC...a temperatura continua a aumentar 5,7ºC


----------



## Bastien (27 Nov 2008 às 01:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Após uma prolongada ausência, regresso com indicações referentes à minha estação.
Neste momento, a mesma regista uma temperatura de 1,9º C como habitualmente apresenta em alturas de entrada de ar frio. Localizada a cerca de 15Km a norte de Lisboa, no confinamento do concelho de Mafra com o de Loures, em zona de bastante relevo, perto do Cabeço de Montachique (395m), sofre muitas vezes dos fenomenos de inversão termica, atingindo temperaturas muito baixas como a que se regista de momento.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2008 às 01:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estremoz: 2,3 ºC por agora, depois de ter estado com 1,6 ºC às 00h34.


----------



## Turista (27 Nov 2008 às 01:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por Peniche estou com uns frescos 7,9ºC 
Vamos ver se esta noite bate a mínima da anterior


----------



## Bastien (27 Nov 2008 às 01:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento 1ºC e tendência a descer, o desconforto no exterior é enorme.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2008 às 07:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bons Dias!

Por cá, noite com Vento Fraco/Moderado constante, de NNE (22º), e Humidade entre os 44%/45%, impossibilitando a queda da Temperatura... Esta desceu aos *6,0ºC*, pouco depois das 00h (00:18), e iniciou aí uma subida até aos 6,9ºC, por volta das 4:30!
Felizmente já desceu um pouco... pelo que neste momento me encontro com 6,4ºC

Enfim, um fracasso total...


Neste momento, Humidade nos 44%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -5,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,3ºC/h


Temperaturas Negativas às 6h... Que ainda eram Bastantes!

*Miranda do Douro:* -5,0ºC
*Sabugal:* -5,0ºC
*Mirandela:* -4,5ºC
*Carrazêda de Ansiães:* -4,5ºC
*Chaves:* -4,0ºC
*Lamas de Mouro:* -4,0ºC
*Montalegre:* -3,8ºC
*Alcobaça:* -3,4ºC
*Guarda:* -3,3ºC
*Figueira de Castro Rodrigo:* -3,2ºC
*Penhas Douradas:* -3,1ºC
*Moimenta da Beira:* -2,8ºC
*Rio Maior:* -2,7ºC
*Arouca:* -2,5ºC
*Alvalade:* -2,5ºC
*Vila Nova da Cerveira:* -2,0ºC
*Trancoso:* -2,0ºC
*Mougadouro:* -1,8ºC
*Bragança:* -1,7ºC
*Leiria:* -1,7ºC
*Cabeceiras de Basto:* -1,6ºC
*Coruche:* -1,6ºC
*Alcácer do Sal:* -1,6ºC
*Alvega:* -1,5ºC
*Braga:* -1,3ºC
*Vila Real:* -0,9ºC
*Tomar:* -0,9ºC
*Covilhã:* -0,8ºC
*Moncorvo:* -0,6ºC
*Viseu:* -0,6ºC
*Macedo de Cavaleiros:* -0,4ºC
*Ponte de Lima:* -0,3ºC


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2008 às 08:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O mapa das temperaturas da rede de estações do IM



*06:00*









*07:00*









*08:00*


----------



## Sueste (27 Nov 2008 às 08:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Olá bom dia!

Manhã fria por cá. A temperatura minima foi de 6.2ºC e neste momento ainda estão 6.8ºC. 


Votos de uma boa quinta-feira


----------



## kikofra (27 Nov 2008 às 08:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temp:
-0,77 ºC

H.R.

  86 %


vai custar a sair a ruaagora!!!!!!!!


----------



## storm (27 Nov 2008 às 08:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia,

As 7:30 na rua estava gélido, a temperatura mínima foi de 2.8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2008 às 08:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia...
A minima desta noite foi idêntica à da noite anterior, isto é, -2.7ºC...
O céu está limpo e a temperatura que tenho na estação, no momento não é fiável por estar ao sol......
Mas está muito frio...

PS: O IM já colocou a imagem de neve para Bragança no Sábado..


----------



## fsl (27 Nov 2008 às 08:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> O mapa das temperaturas da rede de estações do IM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De salientar que as TEMP mais altas se situam ao redor da Foz do Tejo.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (27 Nov 2008 às 09:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

BOM DIA 

MONTALEGRE 8:00h

TEMPERATURA: -5,5º
CEU LIMPO 
VENTO QUASE INEXISTENTE ..

ACORDAMOS COM A MAIOR GEADA DESTE ANO MAIS PARECE NEVE ..


CUMP
BARROSODIGITAL


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Nov 2008 às 09:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 2.4ºC, por agora estão 8.5ºC, o vento é nulo e o céu está limpo.


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2008 às 09:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia!

Às 8h, Lamas de Mouro com -5,8ºC e 98% de humidade.
Deve também estar lá uma camada de gelo que mais deve parecer neve.

-------------

Por aqui, vento constante durante toda a noite. Constante e moderado.
A mínima ficou-se pelos *6,2ºC*.

Por agora 7,8ºC e 45% de humidade relativa.
O vento fraco a moderado mantém-se.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Nov 2008 às 10:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia
Céu limpo com temperatura nos 5.4ºC.
Tmin. 2.2ºC


----------



## Kraliv (27 Nov 2008 às 10:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas,


Não sei ao certo a mínima (talvez 4º) mas sei que não deve ter sido muito baixa...esteve algum vento moderado  

Às 9h estavam cerca de 7ºC mantendo-se algum vento que provoca a tal sensação desagradável nas orelhas e na ponta do nariz.



Que venha então a festa para amanhã ...que é Sexta de Fim-De-Semana GRANDE


----------



## stormy (27 Nov 2008 às 10:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

acertei na mucheagora os modelos só estão a meter mais água


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2008 às 10:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Teve uma ventania a noite toda, e impossibilitou a descida da temperatura, ficando-se pelos *5,2ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado
Temp: *8.0ºC*
Hum: *57%*


----------



## HotSpot (27 Nov 2008 às 10:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Miséria, quando pensei que ia ter uma grande miníma, apareceu o vento e kaput. 

Sendo assim, a minima foi de *1,7ºC* às *00:08*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2008 às 10:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> Miséria, quando pensei que ia ter uma grande miníma, apareceu o vento e kaput.
> 
> Sendo assim, a minima foi de *1,7ºC* às *00:08*



Ora aí está, eu ia dizer precisamente isso.
A mínima foi nojenta; de apenas *6,0 ºC*.
Logo depois apareceu o vento, com rajadas acima dos 30 km/h, que estragou tudo.

Um dia virá um frio bem mais forte que este, concentremo-nos agora na precipitação que aí vem.


----------



## Z13 (27 Nov 2008 às 10:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia

Céu limpo e +0,9ºC

A mínima desta noite foi idêntica à anterior*-5,5ºC*, se bem que atingida um pouco mais tarde (8h38)


----------



## jonaslor (27 Nov 2008 às 10:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia, céu limpo, 5,2ºC.

Registei uma mínima de 0,3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2008 às 11:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo agora com *10,4 ºC*.
A humidade continua bastante baixa e o vento sopra moderado do quadrante NE.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2008 às 11:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá uns ricos 10.4ºC  e o ventinho sempre presente, a fazer o seu serviço comunitário.


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2008 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vento moderado e *8.8ºC*


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2008 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia

Céu com poucas nuvens e ainda só 2,4ºC.

Mínima de -3,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2008 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A partir da 0h/1h sensivelmente o vento vai rodar para Oeste, por isso já sabem o que vai acontecer  o mercúrio vai subir e a humidade tambem.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2008 às 11:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia

A temperatura está com dificuldade em subir, ainda estão 1.9ºC


----------



## Brigantia (27 Nov 2008 às 11:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> A temperatura está com dificuldade em subir, ainda estão 1.9ºC




É uma boa notícia. Era bom que amanhã acontece o mesmo


----------



## Gongas (27 Nov 2008 às 12:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não é estranho, rendo em conta o fds prolongado que vai levar milhares de pessoas para a estrada e as previsões meteorológicas que o IM e a proteção civil não emitirem avisos?? Normalmente nestes fds costuma ser uma loucura para ir a serra da estrela.
Depois lá virá nas televisões, caos nas estradas do interior, pesoas bloqueadas. é mesmo á portuga.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2008 às 12:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,4 ºC*
H. Rel.: *39 %*
P. Atm.: *1020,1 hPa*
Vento: *10 km/h* (ENE)
P. de Orvalho: *-1 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2008 às 12:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo, o vento acalmou

Temp: *9.9ºC*
Hum: *57%*


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua o céu com poucas nuvens e ainda só 3,7ºC.


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Nov 2008 às 12:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Gongas disse:


> Não é estranho, rendo em conta o fds prolongado que vai levar milhares de pessoas para a estrada e as previsões meteorológicas que o IM e a proteção civil não emitirem avisos?? Normalmente nestes fds costuma ser uma loucura para ir a serra da estrela.
> Depois lá virá nas televisões, caos nas estradas do interior, pesoas bloqueadas. é mesmo á portuga.




Completamente de acordo


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2008 às 12:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> A partir da 0h/1h sensivelmente o vento vai rodar para Oeste, por isso já sabem o que vai acontecer  o mercúrio vai subir e a humidade tambem.



Isso mesmo; a partir da próxima madrugada iremos ter já uma notável *subida da temperatura*, especialmente nas regiões do litoral, quando o vento rodar para Oeste.

*Por agora, em muitas regiões, a noite passada foi das mais frias do ano. Venha agora o vento do quadrante Oeste, com chuva que também faz falta e temperaturas bem mais amenas.*


----------



## ACalado (27 Nov 2008 às 12:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Nov 2008 às 12:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguem me pode explicar como é que em Braga, estação do Fujacal estão 12,7ºC neste momento? Sendo que em todas as outras estações meteorologicas do norte de Portugal os valores são inferiores a 10ºC, incluindo as do Litoral! Será que aquela estação está a funcionar bem? Não estará a apanhar sol a mais?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Nov 2008 às 12:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


>



 OMG! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2008 às 12:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aviso Meteorológico emitido por MeteoGalicia:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/prediccion/adversos/pdfs/20081127_12adverso_20081128.pdf




> ....
> - NEVE
> Area: Montañas de Lugo e Ourense.
> Nivel: Laranxa
> ...


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2008 às 12:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia,
Por aqui a temperatura não desceu além dos 9,2ºC
Não obtive informação de fonte segura, de queda de neve na Madeira ontem ou hoje, nos Picos mais altos da Ilha.
A mínima do Areeiro penso que foi de 1,7ºC

prec desde as 0h: 2,9mm
Hoje ultrapassei os 100mm mensais, e os 1100mm desde 1 de Janeiro.
Neste momento sigo com céu nublado com algumas abertas e 12,4ºC
95%HR
1019hpa
UV 1
5km/h


----------



## squidward (27 Nov 2008 às 12:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

NOVO RECORDE ABSOLUTO----------* 2.7ºc* 


Nestes dias tenho registado temperaturas bem abaixo daquilo que o Freemeteo e não só, previam. Não sei se isso é bom ou mau


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2008 às 12:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Alguem me pode explicar como é que em Braga, estação do Fujacal estão 12,7ºC neste momento? Sendo que em todas as outras estações meteorologicas do norte de Portugal os valores são inferiores a 10ºC, incluindo as do Litoral! Será que aquela estação está a funcionar bem? Não estará a apanhar sol a mais?



A estação do Fujacal é uma RUEMA.


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2008 às 12:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui 12,6ºC e a humidade está nos 37%.
O vento está moderado de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2008 às 12:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A Temperatura sobe a olhos vistos! Neste momento já levo *13,8ºC*!

O Vento continua Moderado, nos 24,1 km/h de NNE (22º)
Humidade nos 35%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos -1,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Nov 2008 às 12:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A estação do Fujacal é uma RUEMA.



E as RUEMA são menos fiaveis?


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2008 às 13:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo e *10,5ºC*
Hum: *56%*


----------



## martinus (27 Nov 2008 às 13:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Alguem me pode explicar como é que em Braga, estação do Fujacal estão 12,7ºC neste momento? Sendo que em todas as outras estações meteorologicas do norte de Portugal os valores são inferiores a 10ºC, incluindo as do Litoral! Será que aquela estação está a funcionar bem? Não estará a apanhar sol a mais?



O Fujacal fica bem no centro de uma área periférica da cidade, intensamente povoada e... conhecida pelas churrascarias de frangos, continuamente a debitar aquele aromazinho quente de pele de galinha gratinada. O Fujacal fica no centro da periferia, num ambiente natural de prédios, trânsito intenso e solo asfaltado. Tirar a temperatura no Fujacal, não lembrava a ninguém.


----------



## Teles (27 Nov 2008 às 13:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas, após uma noite bem gélida com uma minima -3, o céu  neste momento  encontra- se limpo com uma temperaturas de 13 graus


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2008 às 13:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não se entusiasmem muito, porque as temperaturas vão subir nas próximas horas  há media que o vento vai rodando para Oeste de norte para sul.

Estou com 13.1ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Nov 2008 às 13:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



martinus disse:


> O Fujacal fica bem no centro de uma área periférica da cidade, intensamente povoada e... conhecida pelas churrascarias de frangos, continuamente a debitar aquele aromazinho quente de pele de galinha gratinada. O Fujacal fica no centro da periferia, num ambiente natural de prédios, trânsito intenso e solo asfaltado. Tirar a temperatura no Fujacal, não lembrava a ninguém.



Amigo, então é essa a razão! Eu embora more aqui na Lagoa (Açores) sou natural de Braga, vivi aí até aos meus 33 anos. Acho que a estação deveria ser colocada noutro ponto da cidade


----------



## Acardoso (27 Nov 2008 às 13:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ola malta...

temp. minima:1.3º

Sigo com...

temp: 10.8º
humidade: 47%
pressao: 1020.4hpa
o vento esta calmode (NW/NE)
o ceu encontra-se limpo...

ate logo malta...


----------



## Turista (27 Nov 2008 às 13:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A mínima de hoje foi de 6.8ºC 
Por agora está um dia frio e ainda com algum vento, mas ao sol, está-se muito bem


----------



## Serrano (27 Nov 2008 às 14:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 9.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo sido registada uma mínima de -2.4 graus. Perante o cenário que se avizinha, tenho esperanças de ver nevar no meu local de observação, a esperar...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (27 Nov 2008 às 14:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

MONTALEGRE 

8h DA MANHA: -5,5º
13:00h : +4,5º



E A NEVE VEM OU NÃO E QUANTIDADES NINGUEM APOSTA ..

EU ESPERO EM BARROSO MEDIR 30cm ISTO NO MINIMO ..

BOA TARDE 
BARROSODIGITAL


----------



## Teles (27 Nov 2008 às 14:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a temperatura começou a baixar ,estão neste momento 11 graus e começou a aparecer uns cirros com o vento a soprar fraco


----------



## Fil (27 Nov 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas, aqui a mínima foi de -2,3ºC, o vento não permitiu uma descida maior. Neste momento, para minha surpresa, ainda tenho 3,8ºC apesar do céu completamente limpo.



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> MONTALEGRE
> 
> 8h DA MANHA: -5,5º
> 13:00h : +4,5º
> ...



Tu aí vais ter um fartote de neve!


----------



## jpmartins (27 Nov 2008 às 14:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Depois de um min. de 2.2ºC a temperatura teima em não subir muito, por agora 10.9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Nov 2008 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 15.5ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (27 Nov 2008 às 15:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu pouco nublado, sol... mas frio. Esta noite não espero grande descida das temperaturas, uma vez que a frente aí vem... e bem depressa.


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Nov 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde
Por aqui tudo muito calmo com a pressão já a DESCER
Temp: 11,9ºC
Pressão: 1018 hpa
HR: 55%
Venha o fim de semana


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 15:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Espero é que a Protecção Civil esteja já em contacto com o IM, caso contrário sujeitamo-nos a cortes de estradas sem fim no fim de semana. Parece que estou mesmo a ver o cenário, com os condutores bloqueados na neve e as concessionárias desprevenidas sem sal e limpa-neves para resolver a situação


----------



## ppereira (27 Nov 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> MONTALEGRE
> 
> 8h DA MANHA: -5,5º
> 13:00h : +4,5º
> ...



eu também aposto em 30 cm nos locais acima dos 900 m (isto como somatório de sexta, sábado, domingo e segunda).

é obvio que no interior norte e centro será menor e na zona no Gerês/Barroso será maior mas a média é poderá andar por aí.

no maciço central da estrela penso que pode subir acima de 0,5m


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Nov 2008 às 15:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Espero é que a Protecção Civil esteja já em contacto com o IM, caso contrário sujeitamo-nos a cortes de estradas sem fim no fim de semana. Parece que estou mesmo a ver o cenário, com os condutores bloqueados na neve e as concessionárias desprevenidas sem sal e limpa-neves para resolver a situação



Penso que aprendem com os erros, certamente já estarão a preparar um plano de prevenção com vista á minimização de riscos. Espero bem que sim uma vez que temos um fim de semana prolongado e a população deve ser informada antecipadamente dos riscos que possa correr!!
Vamos esperar para ver.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2008 às 15:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Após uma Temperatura Máxima elevada, com *14,4ºC*, a Temperatura já começa a descer! Neste momento levo 12,8ºC!

Humidade a 38%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -1,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,2ºC/h


----------



## trepkos (27 Nov 2008 às 15:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Perfect Storm disse:


> Penso que aprendem com os erros, certamente já estarão a preparar um plano de prevenção com vista á minimização de riscos. Espero bem que sim uma vez que temos um fim de semana prolongado e a população deve ser informada antecipadamente dos riscos que possa correr!!
> Vamos esperar para ver.



Se aqui dá para nevar a sério lá vão os tractores com as sementeiras meter sal na A6


----------



## Paulo H (27 Nov 2008 às 15:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Perfect Storm disse:


> Penso que aprendem com os erros, certamente já estarão a preparar um plano de prevenção com vista á minimização de riscos. Espero bem que sim uma vez que temos um fim de semana prolongado e a população deve ser informada antecipadamente dos riscos que possa correr!!
> Vamos esperar para ver.



Eu pessoalmente, acho que faltam uns quantos avisos, estou a falar dos alertas amarelos no mapa do IM. Nomeadamente no distrito de Viseu e também em Castelo Branco que abrange uma parte da Serra da Estrela! Embora o centro de limpeza de neve esteja já no distrito da Guarda, devia-se pensar que existe mais serra, e outras montanhas (Gardunha, Açor, Alveolos,..) de grande relevância para a prevenção dos perigos que possam ocorrer nas estradas. Que dizer de Viseu, com a Serra do Caramulo, Montemuro e outras tantas?


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 16:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Paulo H disse:


> Eu pessoalmente, acho que faltam uns quantos avisos, estou a falar dos alertas amarelos no mapa do IM. Nomeadamente no distrito de Viseu e também em Castelo Branco que abrange uma parte da Serra da Estrela! Embora o centro de limpeza de neve esteja já no distrito da Guarda, devia-se pensar que existe mais serra, e outras montanhas (Gardunha, Açor, Alveolos,..) de grande relevância para a prevenção dos perigos que possam ocorrer nas estradas. Que dizer de Viseu, com a Serra do Caramulo, Montemuro e outras tantas?



Os avisos actuais são apenas respeitantes a temperaturas mínimas baixas, ainda não foi colocado nenhum aviso para a queda de neve quando estamos a cerca de 24 horas do início do evento.

Entretanto o IM já desceu a cota de amanhã para os 900m, mantendo os 700m no Sábado e Domingo. De relembrar que a cota de neve prevista no famoso 29 de Janeiro foi de 600-800m. Com isto obviamente não estou a querer dizer que a situação, longe disso, mas quero apenas realçar que as cotas do IM nem sempre são para levar exactamente à letra. Em minha opinião o IM falha um pouco neste tipo de situações.

Quanto à AEMET já se "atreve" a lançar cotas de 400m para as localidades mais a sul da Galiza, apesar de na sua previsão descritiva não baixarem dos 700m para o Norte de Espanha.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Nov 2008 às 16:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Os avisos actuais são apenas respeitantes a temperaturas mínimas baixas, ainda não foi colocado nenhum aviso para a queda de neve quando estamos a cerca de 24 horas do início do evento.
> 
> Entretanto o IM já desceu a cota de amanhã para os 900m, mantendo os 700m no Sábado e Domingo. De relembrar que a cota de neve prevista no famoso 29 de Janeiro foi de 600-800m. Com isto obviamente não estou a querer dizer que a situação, longe disso, mas quero apenas realçar que as cotas do IM nem sempre são para levar exactamente à letra. Em minha opinião o IM falha um pouco neste tipo de situações.
> 
> Quanto à AEMET já se "atreve" a lançar cotas de 400m para as localidades mais a sul da Galiza, apesar de na sua previsão descritiva não baixarem dos 700m para o Norte de Espanha.




Tudo bem João, associei sem querer à neve , mas mesmo assim, estar a alertar para temperaturas baixas (próximas de -5ºC) e esquecer o perigo de gelo (basta 0ºC) noutros distritos não me deixaria de consciencia tranquila se algo acontecesse de menos bom.

E mesmo quanto ao frio, penso que as temperaturas para média de Novembro estão já suficientemente baixas no território, e para tal, à semelhança dos alertas de tempo quente no Verão, os alertas de tempo frio no Inverno devem de igual modo serem colocados relativamente a anomalias em relação à média local, e não em relação a temperaturas absolutas, digo eu..

Por ex: No Verão se estiverem 35ºC em Beja e na Guarda, apenas na Guarda se coloca o alerta amarelo de tempo quente! Para Beja, só a partir duns 38ºC.. Não sei os valores correctos, mas já foram colocados no Forum! Faltam os de referência para o Inverno.


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2008 às 16:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde,
12,2ºC
94%HR
ceu nublado


----------



## Teles (27 Nov 2008 às 16:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura desce a bom ritmo neste momento estão 9 graus


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Nov 2008 às 16:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A minha estaçao ja indica chuva sigo com 8.5 ºc


----------



## amarusp (27 Nov 2008 às 17:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A Serra da Estrela hoje à tarde com uma fina mas consistente camada de neve.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kraliv (27 Nov 2008 às 17:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



trepkos disse:


> Se aqui dá para nevar a sério lá vão os tractores com as sementeiras meter sal na A6






Nevar a sério por aí??? 

Eu nem acredito a brincar quanto mais a sério 


Às vezes esquecem-se do país onde vivem


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2008 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bonita foto *Amarusp*!!


A Temperatura está a descer muito bem! Neste momento já tenho *10,2ºC*, menos 1,2ºC que ontem por esta hora!!


Vamos lá ver até onde é que desce, antes de começar a subir...

Humidade a 42%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -2,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos *-1,8ºC/h*


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2008 às 17:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas!!
Dia frio, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Estão de momento 5ºC.
Aguardo a chegada da precipitação, até para ver sob que forma é que ela vem.


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Nov 2008 às 17:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Com a temperatura a descer rapidamente 9.5ºC, a pressão está nos 1018hpa.


----------



## hurricane (27 Nov 2008 às 17:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

neste momento 8ºC.
Mas tive uma minima de 0ºC. mas não foi o record, pois ja tive minimas na minha zona muito mais baixas!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2008 às 17:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Em cerca de 15 minutos a Temperatura já desceu 0,5ºC!

Neste momento tenho *9,7ºC*, a descer ao ritmo de -2,3ºC/h!!


----------



## vitamos (27 Nov 2008 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Paulo H disse:


> Faltam os de referência para o Inverno.



Não quero que te falte nada meu caro 






www.meteo.pt


----------



## Paulo H (27 Nov 2008 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Não quero que te falte nada meu caro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado, Vitamos!! 

Assim todos ficamos esclarecidos, agora só faz falta é vir o frio em força!  E uns quantos flocos que pintem as serras de branco!


----------



## trepkos (27 Nov 2008 às 17:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Kraliv disse:


> Nevar a sério por aí???
> 
> Eu nem acredito a brincar quanto mais a sério
> 
> ...



Isto se a mãe natureza quisesse...


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Nov 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já viram a massa de ar frio que aí vem?






[/URL][/IMG]

Isto vai arrefecer mesmo!


----------



## Filipe (27 Nov 2008 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Noite! 0,0º às 18h03m
Esta noite chegou aos -4,8ºC, resultado água dos canos congelada...


----------



## Migas (27 Nov 2008 às 18:09)

*Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O snow-forecast prevê um belo nevão no interior do pais...
http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/static/ib/6days


----------



## stormy (27 Nov 2008 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

cheguei a arruda estao 8.5Cº ( em lisboa tavam 13Cº)  isto segundo o carro.
amanha vou pá escola cedo e espero temperaturas negativas em bucelas e proximas de zero aqui na louriceira-arruda
( a diferença entre aqui e lis é abismal..)


----------



## Brunomc (27 Nov 2008 às 18:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



> Já viram a massa de ar frio que aí vem?





vai haver muita neve no fim de semana 

preparem as pás e o sal..e encham garrafões de água porque as canalizações vão congelar..


por aqui :

céu limpo e vento fraco

muito frio 

a temperatura ainda não tenho disponivel  só ás 20h30


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2008 às 18:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui já sigo com:
T: *5,6ºC*
HR: *49%*
P: *1018,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2008 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A Temperatura continua a descer!! Levo *8,1ºC* neste momento!

Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 0,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,5ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2008 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *9,4 ºC*
H. Rel.: *52 %*
P. Atm.: *1018,4 hPa*
Vento: *18 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *0 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (27 Nov 2008 às 18:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas pessoal!

Parece que o Estofex já mete qualquer coisa, amanhã vamos estar em Alerta Nível 1: 







... E-Atlantic and parts of Spain/Portugal ...

Outbreak of modified arctic air affects the area during the day. Airmass at lower levels remains quite moist as mid-levels cool down dramatically to well below -30°C at 500hPa. Increasing parcel layer depth and numerous, albeit weak, convergence zones should justify a broad thunderstorm area. Between 00Z and 06Z, the tornado/strong wind gust risk increases over extreme NW Spain / Portugal and the Strait of Gibraltar and level areas were drawn.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Dia frio aqui por Bragança neste momento estão 3.3ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (27 Nov 2008 às 18:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro 2008*

O IM finalmente tem uma palavra a dizer.

Informação especial


Comunicado válido entre 2008-11-27 17:57:00 e 2008-12-01 23:59:00  
Assunto: FRIO E NEVE ENTRE 28 DE NOVEMBRO E 01 DE DEZEMBRO 

A partir de 28 de Novembro prevê-se uma alteração do estado do tempo no continente, com ocorrência de precipitação, que será sob a forma de neve nas terras altas entre os 900 e os 1000 metros, baixando a cota para os 700 a 800 metros durante o período nocturno. 

O tempo continuará frio e nas terras altas do Norte e Centro prevê-se uma intensificação do vento a partir da tarde de dia 28, tornando-se forte (50 a 70 km/h) do quadrante oeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h. 


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp 

No que diz respeito á protecção civil, nada diz.

http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Nov 2008 às 18:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui neste momento estão 8.1ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Nov 2008 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite a todos, a minha miníma foi bem baixa 5,0ºC, actualmente tenho 7,3ºC mais baixo que ontem, o IM já avisa para tempo frio, neve e trovoadas


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Nov 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro 2008*

Actualmente tenho 7,3ºC bastante frio até, céu limpo e vento fraco, hoje o vento não foi tão forte como ontem, mas a partir de amanhã vem a chuvae frio


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2008 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E vai descendo.... a muito bom ritmo!

T: *4,9ºC*
HR: *51%*
P: *1015,3mb/hPa*


----------



## dgstorm (27 Nov 2008 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ja sigo com 4.4ºc


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Nov 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E desce *7,0ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2008 às 19:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a descer , afinal está a ficar mais frio que ontem .

T: *4,7ºC* 
HR: *52%* (a subir)
P: *1015,3mb/hpa*


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Nov 2008 às 19:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já vou nos *6,9ºC* mais baixa que ontem e mais frio


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Nov 2008 às 19:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Amanhã por esta hora deve estar mais frio, por causa da massa de ar.


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Amanhã por esta hora deve estar mais frio, por causa da massa de ar.



Não, amanhã por esta hora estará mais quente, só voltará a arrefecer posteriormente.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas

Por aqui vou neste momento com *8,8ºC*, 47%HR, 1017hpa e vento muito mais fraco que ontem a esta hora neste momento 4,7km/h


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 19:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continuo com céu limpo e 2.2ºC. O vento é nulo.


----------



## Nuno (27 Nov 2008 às 19:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom noite

Por aqui estive Mini de 3.9ºC  e Max de 14ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2008 às 19:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por agora 2.3ºC, embora numa volta pela cidade que dei agora, o carro marcasse 0ºC...
Creio ser o dia mais frio da semana a esta hora..


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2008 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento tenho *6,8ºC*, e Vento a 9,4 km/h de N (360º), com um Wind Chill de 4,16ºC

Humidade nos 68%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento nos 9,4 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,3ºC/h


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Nov 2008 às 19:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Não, amanhã por esta hora estará mais quente, só voltará a arrefecer posteriormente.



Obrigado pela correcção Vince, pensei que sendo uma massa de ar frio arrefecece mais


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Nov 2008 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bela descida *6,5ºC*, desce bem


----------



## Filipe (27 Nov 2008 às 19:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Parada (Almeida) às 19h40m
-2.8ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2008 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Muito mais quente hoje que ontem a esta hora e com muito menos vento hoje que ontem vai-se lá entender isto  8,9ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Nov 2008 às 19:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

estou neste momento com 11º  espero uma boa mínima.

já estou farto de estar a ver mapas e modelos quero é a dita.

abraços


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 19:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Na Torre já se vai nos -7ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2008 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Na Torre já se vai nos -7ºC



Esta manha ouvi na rádio que esta madrugada a mínima ia ser de -15ºC na torre


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Nov 2008 às 19:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Nós já estamos a espera que o tempo volte a fazer das suas, mas vamos lá a ver se é desta, actualmente tenho 6,3ºC, enquanto Miguel ai está mais quente aqui esta muito mais frio do que ontem
ontem:8,2ºC/hoje:6,3ºC


----------



## camrov8 (27 Nov 2008 às 19:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

parece que o fim de semana vai ter de tudo neve e trovoada, finalmente condições tipicas desta epoca sem desvios, não esquecer que no ano passado  a neve tardou em grande parte da europa


----------



## ct5iul (27 Nov 2008 às 20:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite LISBOA AJUDA MONSANTO

Neste Momento SIGO COM 8.4ºC


----------



## jonaslor (27 Nov 2008 às 20:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Muito boa noite.
Sigo com 1,3ºC. Deve ser hoje que a mínima vai ser batida. 
Eram 19h24m atingiu 0,5ºC.


----------



## stormy (27 Nov 2008 às 20:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

6.5Cº


----------



## jPdF (27 Nov 2008 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



> Assunto: FRIO E NEVE ENTRE 28 DE NOVEMBRO E 01 DE DEZEMBRO
> A partir de 28 de Novembro prevê-se uma alteração do estado do tempo no continente, com ocorrência de precipitação, *que será sob a forma de neve nas terras altas entre os 900 e os 1000 metros*, baixando a cota para os 700 a 800 metros durante o período nocturno.
> 
> O tempo continuará frio e nas terras altas do Norte e Centro prevê-se uma intensificação do vento a partir da tarde de dia 28, tornando-se forte (50 a 70 km/h) do quadrante oeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h.


in _www.meteo.pt_

Afinal não é só no fórum que o português por vezes não é o mais correcto...
Na frase destacada leva a entender que só nevará entre os 900 e os 1000m...daí para cima será chuva novamente!!
Por isso pessoal só de 900 a 1000 metros de altitude é que haverá neve...vamos la a escolher bem os locais!!



-----
Agora sigo com 3.4ºC
Bem mais frio que ontem que a esta hora tinha uns 6ºC!!


----------



## hurricane (27 Nov 2008 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vou agora com 4ºC, desde de 2003 que não tinha uma temperatura tao baixa a esta hora!!! 

Pena que com a influencia da frente que se aproxima ja não desça muito mais!!!

Sinceramente eu ainda acredito que podem haver surpresas estes dias e em muitos sitios!!!!


----------



## storm (27 Nov 2008 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas,

Apôs uma máxima de 15ºC, a temperatura já vai em 8.5ºC ( pelas 18h já cortava, agora deve congelar).

Vamos ver as surpresas, só espero e que o modelos estejam enganados, e que o fenomeno seja mais extremo


----------



## dgstorm (27 Nov 2008 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem isto hoje ta mesmo frio 
Sigo com 2.9ºC !


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2008 às 20:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Depois de uma descida aos *6,4ºC*, eis que a Temperatura subiu um pouco, pelo que neste momento está nos 6,6ºC

Humidade nos 74%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura -0,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2008 às 20:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas por aqui o termómetro já desceu até aos 5.7ºc e vento fraco.

Por aqui as minhas estacões já marcam .


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2008 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem , isto está a descer muito...neste momento 5.2 C,  ( menos 2 c que ontem à mesma hora ) vento NNW 14 Km/h Humidade 90 % Pressão 1018 a descer...


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2008 às 20:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A sensação de frio é enorme!

T: *3,5ºC* 
HR: *55%*
P: *1015,3mb/hPa*


----------



## DRC (27 Nov 2008 às 20:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui céu limpo
e temperatura nos 9ºC.
Vento Fraco e grande 
sensação de Frio.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Nov 2008 às 20:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

céu limpo e vento fraco 

tenho 4.0¤C


----------



## godzila (27 Nov 2008 às 20:43)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Bem o frio está a apertar por aqui, agora está uma temperatura de 4 graus.
Mas a cada actualização dos mapas , a precipitação vai diminuindo, quando estivermos no sábado, já nem há-de cair nada lol


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Nov 2008 às 20:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pois é! Quem diria que Novembro nos deixava em grande!  8.9 Cº aqui! 
É pena que a temperatura só devera descer até á chegada da esperada frente! Até lá teremos Neve nas zonas aonde o frio se mantenha a 0cº ou negativo... Não se deve estranhar porem se na madrugada de hoje o termometros subirem um pouco!  Esperemos pela madrugada de Sabado aonde tudo poderá acontecer!


----------



## squidward (27 Nov 2008 às 20:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro 2008*

impressionante aqui já vou com 7.6ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 20:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a descer, agora mais lentamente: 1.6ºC


----------



## kikofra (27 Nov 2008 às 20:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

3,33 ºc


----------



## jPdF (27 Nov 2008 às 20:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora ta a descer rapidamente: *2.4ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2008 às 21:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sempre a descer .

T: *3,2ºC* 
HR: *56%*

DP: *-4,6ºC*


----------



## zemike (27 Nov 2008 às 21:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro 2008*

Boas, por aqui estou nos 2.8ºC mas já chegou aos 2.4ºC


----------



## hurricane (27 Nov 2008 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ja vou com 1ºC, nem acredito!!!


----------



## Zoelae (27 Nov 2008 às 21:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É incrível como é que Carrazeda de Anseães já vai com 4,4 negativos às 20h e outras tantas estações para lá caminham. A noite promete


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Nov 2008 às 21:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Olá pessoal!

É a primeira vez que escrevo aqui... apesar de gostar bastande da area, mas ainda tou muito basico nisto, mas tenho curiosidade e a partir de agora vou tentar contribuir para o forum, dando indicações do que se passa por aqui.

Por hoje digo que aqui a temperatura actual ronda os *4ºC*.
Mas a madrugada passada andou nos *0ºC*.

Sobre o tempo frio, agrada-me muito que tenhamos ai a chuva à porta possivelmente aliada ao frio.
Mas nao sei se terei grandes surpresas este fds por aqui.

Abraços


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2008 às 21:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Melgaço, 2.6ºC

Por volta da meia-noite a temperatura deverá estancar devido à entrada das primeiras nuvens associadas ao sistema frontal.


----------



## DRC (27 Nov 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ja desceu um grau, estou com 7.9ºC.
Céu Limpo.
Vento Fraco e pressão a descer.

Boa Noite! 

Amanhã -


----------



## jPdF (27 Nov 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ac_cernax disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> É a primeira vez que escrevo aqui... apesar de gostar bastande da area, mas ainda tou muito basico nisto, mas tenho curiosidade e a partir de agora vou tentar contribuir para o forum, dando indicações do que se passa por aqui.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo!!
Finalmente um vizinho por aqui...
Sou de perto de Proença a Nova mas neste momento estou em Carregal do Sal!!
Olha que no parque eólico de Oleiros ainda deve acumular bem, está a 1100m de altura!!
Abraço

Agora em Carregal do Sal: *2ºC
*


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2008 às 21:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá estou com 7.7ºC  a humidade tem vindo a subir e o vento a abrandar.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2008 às 21:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais uma descida 
T:* 2,8ºC*
HR:* 58%*
P: *1015,7mb/hPa*

Está a descer a uma média de 0,3ºC por cada 20 min. Se assim continuasse, ás 6:00 de amanhã, estaria com -5ºC .


----------



## dgstorm (27 Nov 2008 às 21:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com 2.1ºC


----------



## rotivitor (27 Nov 2008 às 21:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite!
Também escrevo pela primeira vez e devo dizer que agora  na lousã estão agora 2.5. Estão a aparecer algumas nuvens.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2008 às 21:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ela desce  é hoje que vou atingir valores abaixo de 0ºC.

T: *2,6ºC* 
HR:* 58%*


----------



## storm (27 Nov 2008 às 21:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Despeço-me com 7.8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2008 às 21:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já vai nos 0.4ºC e continua a descer...
Destaque para a geada que hoje se manifesta com mais intensidade, muitos carros parecem já blocos de gelo com rodas...


----------



## squidward (27 Nov 2008 às 21:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

a temperatura subiu agora para os 7.1ºC, ha pouco tinha 7.0ºC


----------



## Bgc (27 Nov 2008 às 21:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

-1.8ºc


----------



## joaoj (27 Nov 2008 às 21:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por esta noite vou o forum para já com:
-1.6


----------



## Z13 (27 Nov 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite!

Depois de ter passado a última hora e meia gelado em frente ao canal 29 da ZON... resolvi espreitar a minha estação e já marca *-3,5ºC* com uma HR de 90%.



Continua, através dos símbolos, a prever Neve


Espero marcar um novo mínimo de temperatura esta noite...


Até já!


----------



## dgstorm (27 Nov 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui 1.9ºc... tudo indica que vai bater a minima de 0.2ºc da noite passada


----------



## Brunomc (27 Nov 2008 às 22:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



> Boa noite!
> 
> Depois de ter passado a última hora e meia gelado em frente ao canal 29 da ZON... resolvi espreitar a minha estação e já marca -3,5ºC com uma HR de 90%.




5-1 tristeza..

por aqui está muito frio..

se caisse uns aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada podia haver algumas surpresas


----------



## squidward (27 Nov 2008 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já não estou tão confiante em bater o recorde de mínima nesta madrugada  a temperatura anda a oscilar muito...há pouco já ia em 7.2ºC e agora voltou de novo aos 7.1ºC


----------



## rotivitor (27 Nov 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não sei o que se passa, mas está a subir, muito depressa em tão pouco tempo, já marca 4.0


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Nov 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

está quentinho ainda por aqui 8.6cº


----------



## Bgc (27 Nov 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

-2.2º c


----------



## stormy (27 Nov 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

To a postar do tmovel e vou fazelo ate dom porq o pc ta a arranjar uma coisa no word     agora ta muito frio e espero saraiva no sabado aqui em arruda


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Nov 2008 às 22:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rotivitor disse:


> Não sei o que se passa, mas está a subir, muito depressa em tão pouco tempo, já marca 4.0



vai ser natural daqui para a frente! estamos a começar a ser invadidos pela primeira investida da frente que se aproxima|


----------



## salgado (27 Nov 2008 às 22:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui no Sabugal estão -2ºc e bastante geada


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*Lamas de Mouro com -3,3ºC às 21h!*
Humidade nos 100%

----

Por aqui estou quase na mínima do dia.
Estou com 6,4ºC, 63% de humidade e vento fraco.


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Nov 2008 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Repara em Carrazeda André...-5,2ºC!! Está muito bom!Aqui pelo Porto, 5,9ºC a esta hora!É de acompanhar esta situação!!


----------



## Bastien (27 Nov 2008 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite a todos, a madugrada passada registei minima de 0,7ºC. Actualmente sigo com 2,6ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Nov 2008 às 22:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jPdF disse:


> Bem vindo!!
> Finalmente um vizinho por aqui...
> Sou de perto de Proença a Nova mas neste momento estou em Carregal do Sal!!
> Olha que no parque eólico de Oleiros ainda deve acumular bem, está a 1100m de altura!!
> ...



É verdade!
Assim a zona do pinhal interior ja está mais representada. 

Eu conheço a serra do Cabeço da Rainha (parque eolico), acho que até é o ponto mais alto dos concelhos da Sertã, Oleiros e Proença.
Ja la estive algumas vezes e tambem a consigo avistar daqui, costumo chama-la a "serra da estrela" daqui da zona.  

E este fds so mesmo la é que deverá cair neve, nós aqui temos muito frio, mas quando começa a chuva la se vão as temperaturas negativas. 
Até quando nevou no litoral fomos esquecidos porque nao houve registo de precipitação.  Mas todos os invernos a esperança renasce. 

Temp. Actual: *3ºC*

Abraço


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Repara em Carrazeda André...-5,2ºC!! Está muito bom!Aqui pelo Porto, 5,9ºC a esta hora!É de acompanhar esta situação!!



Ena, Ena...
Não tinha mesmo reparado!

Temperaturas a norte, às 21h:







Para mais tarde recordar!


----------



## zemike (27 Nov 2008 às 22:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a descer, 0.8ºC humidade nos 55% sem vento


----------



## Manuel Brito (27 Nov 2008 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

08º neste momento em Faro


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2008 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Que espectáculo!!! Tenho 5,4ºC, mas já tive *5,0ºC*

Humidade nos 85%

A Neblusidade começa a aparecer...


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite

Neste momento minha estação marca 0.2ºC 

Em alguns locais sombríos a geada da noite passada não chegou a derreter durante o dia de hoje


----------



## Redfish (27 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


3º aqui no Algarve (interior)


----------



## Acardoso (27 Nov 2008 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boa noite pessoal...

Hoje:
Temp. Maxima:11.3º
Temp. Minima: 1.3º

Sigo com:

Temp: 4.5º
Humid: 83%
Pressao: 1017.6hpa
vento: fraco de (SE)
A minha estaçao ja anuncia chuvinha

um abraço


----------



## Lightning (27 Nov 2008 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Noite

Registo aqui 8,2º, vento nulo, 64% de HR e 1019 mb.


----------



## squidward (27 Nov 2008 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

desceu de novo, já marca 6.6ºC


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2008 às 22:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começa a caída da pressão a pique....


----------



## Bgc (27 Nov 2008 às 22:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

-3.0ºc


----------



## Z13 (27 Nov 2008 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*-3,8ºC*  e  93% de HR


----------



## cardu (27 Nov 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ao cair a pressão que quer isso dizer??? que as temperaturas sobem??


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Zoelae13 disse:


> *-3,8ºC*  e  93% de HR



Com essa humidade toda não me espanta que os automóveis estejam carregadinhos de geada...


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2008 às 22:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> ao cair a pressão que quer isso dizer??? que as temperaturas sobem??



Não necessariamente.  Neste caso sim, significa que vão subir porque vai chegar uma frente fria que irá fazer com que as mínimas subam se não hoje, amanhã com certeza.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2008 às 22:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> ao cair a pressão que quer isso dizer??? que as temperaturas sobem??



Quando a pressão desce a temperatura não tem obrigatoriamente de subir, mas de certa maneira costuma acontecer, isto porque as nuvens são emissoras de calor, para além de provocarem uma espécie de "efeito-estufa" entre o ambiente urbano e as nuvens.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2008 às 22:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Com essa humidade toda não me espanta que os automóveis estejam carregadinhos de geada...



Posso confirmar isso mesmo

A minha temperatura chegou aos 0.0ºC

A minha estação também já indica neve


----------



## cardu (27 Nov 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bem, lá se vai a neve surpresa em locais tipo Tomar ou Leiria por exemplo!!!!


----------



## Stinger (27 Nov 2008 às 22:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Em miranda do douro -6 Cº  de acordo com o freemeteo e tambem explica o fisco do freemeteo quando diz que as 1h estará 0Cº quando neste momento esta -6 Cº


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2008 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Neste momento minha estação marca 0.2ºC
> 
> Em alguns locais sombríos a geada da noite passada não chegou a derreter durante o dia de hoje



Confirmo isso. Hoje, ao final da tarde, em algumas zonas da cidadela, havia areas ainda com geada da noite passada...Confirmo também o teu registo de temperatura: 0.6ºC,mas já esteve nos -0.4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2008 às 22:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por hoje é tudo e sigo com:
T: *2,2ºC* 
HR: *61%*
P: *1015,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Nov 2008 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

1 ºc e  ceu muito nublado


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2008 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui vou com 7,5ºC e vento  fraco...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2008 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estou com 6.8ºC


----------



## Filipe (27 Nov 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

22h45m
Parada (Almeida) 
-5,4ºC

Brrr....


----------



## cardu (27 Nov 2008 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> 1 ºc e  ceu muito nublado




desconfio que esta noite vai nevar no porto!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2008 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui me fico com 0.3ºC e com esperança numa surpresa para amanha...
Fiquem bem!


----------



## Fil (27 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui tenho -1,9ºC, a humidade está em 74% mas consigo ver sobre a cidade uma espécie de neblina típica de quando a humidade está alta. 

A mínima foi de -2,3ºC e não descarto que ela seja batida até às 00h  A máxima foi de 4,0ºC, a 2ª mais baixa do ano.


----------



## Bgc (27 Nov 2008 às 22:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

-3.5 º c


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2008 às 22:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem, excelente geada! -0,4º em Aljezur / Costa Vicentina às 22h!


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já tive 1.2ºC mas neste momento sigo com 2.3ºC. Começam a entrar as primeiras nuvens.


----------



## Z13 (27 Nov 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Deixo-vos com *-4,0ºC* ,  *95% de HR*   e uma   PA de *1010mb* e a descer...



Boa noite para todos, boas mínimas, e deixem uma torneira a pingar, para a água não congelar nos canos






:


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estou com 6.6ºC  nada como a humidade para o vento se calar logo 70% de humidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas por aqui tudo calmo com 2.5ºc

Até amanhã


----------



## kikofra (27 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temp: 3,5 ºC
H.R.- 85,33 %
P.A.- 1009,53 mBar


----------



## squidward (27 Nov 2008 às 23:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

a temp. começa a subir já vou com 6.9ºC...há bocado tinha 6.5ºC


----------



## The_simpson (27 Nov 2008 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas...
por aqui:
3,2º
72%


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2008 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ehhh lá 6.1ºC já lá ia uns tempitos que não vi isto


----------



## Bgc (27 Nov 2008 às 23:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*-3.8º*c


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2008 às 23:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu pouco nublado
Temp: *5.6ºC*
Hum: *75%*


----------



## dgstorm (27 Nov 2008 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui 
1.3ºC
90%


----------



## RMontanha (27 Nov 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui fica um registo fotográfico do aspecto da zona da Torre - Serra da Estrela, hoje (27-11-08) por volta das 14h00!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2008 às 23:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estou com 5.9ºC onde é que vou parar ??


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (27 Nov 2008 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

montalegre 

-5º 

amanha espero ver a dita coisa branca ...

boa noite


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2008 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A Temperatura subiu aos 6,1ºC, já desceu de novo aos *5,4ºC*

Humidade nos 88%
Pressão nos 1017 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,0ºC/h

O Céu está agora pouco Nublado, após um periodo de Grande Neblusidade!


----------



## thunderboy (27 Nov 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite!
Também é a primeira vez que escrevo e sigo com 1.8ºC e HR 69%.


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2008 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tá a descer bem, igulei a minima *5.2ºC*
Céu a limpar e *75%* hum


----------



## Bgc (27 Nov 2008 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem, isto levou um tombo agora...

Já, *-5.4ºC* e ainda nem meia noite...


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2008 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vou a subir 7,8ºC e vento fraco mas a querer aumentar 15,5km/h ...penso que a mínima não vai descer muito mais aqui, não tarda tão ai as nuvens ainda mais sobe


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Nov 2008 às 23:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem, isto com um esforçinho ainda pode dar qualquer coisa...Vou tentar ser céptico p ver se não fico excitado demais com a situação!O sono já é pouco, com esta temperatura e entrada das primeiras nuvens, põe um gajo louco!Quem vir a primeira gota (não interessa sobre que estado esteja) que avise..!


----------



## jPdF (27 Nov 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Isto por aqui também desceu bastante, cheguei agora da rua, e ta um frio mesmo cortante, o nariz nem sei onde anda 

Agora sigo com 0.4ºC e continua a descer...brevemente descerá a barreira dos 0ºC (espero eu)


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Nov 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ah e atenção a V.N.Cerveira com -1ºC e talvez a primeira a levar com umas pingas...!
Minho conta-nos como estas por ai..!


----------



## dgstorm (27 Nov 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Bem, isto com um esforçinho ainda pode dar qualquer coisa...Vou tentar ser céptico p ver se não fico excitado demais com a situação!O sono já é pouco, com esta temperatura e entrada das primeiras nuvens, põe um gajo louco!Quem vir a primeira gota (não interessa sobre que estado esteja) que avise..!



Já fui à janela duas vezes e nem uma unica nuvem, só vejo estrelas, mas que ta um frio de rachar la isso está 

1.0ºC por aqui


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Forte queda na temperatura também por aqui.

-2,4ºC por agora.


----------



## Bgc (27 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já vejo umas nuvens no radar.
Tenho quase 6 negativos, tem que nevar


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2008 às 23:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O céu limpo
Temp: *4,8ºC*
Hum: *76%*


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2008 às 23:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui nem uma nuvem vento de novo fraco e a temperatura a SUBIR!!!! *7,8ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (27 Nov 2008 às 23:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E continua a descer 
0.9ºC
91%


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2008 às 23:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pois por aqui levo *5,1ºC*, e Humidade nos 90%

O Vento continua nos 0,0 km/h!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Nov 2008 às 23:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento estou por aqui com uns belos 13,5ºC Se continuar assim, vou ter por cá uma bela minima


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2008 às 23:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas...

Eu quase que ia vendo neve ontem á noite as 2h da matina na serra, quando começou a chover o carro marcava 3ºC... frio de rachar mesmo... a chuva era miudinha e gelada e com algumas coisinhas brancas a mistura que assim tocava no vidro do carro faziam PUFF!! 

Ate ia morrendo do coraçao, e foi pena não ter-se intensicado... choveu durante apenas 10minutos...

Agora sera mais dificil... mas o frio aqui aperta bastante e estou com 6.9ºC...


Atenção malta que a frente ja esta a entrar na Galiza...

Estou ansioso pelos vossos posts a dizer: ESTA A NEVAR...


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Nov 2008 às 23:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite!
Aqui pela Beira Litoral sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Neste momento:
Temp: 2.7ºC (a descer)
Hr: 66%
Pressão: 1017hpa (estável).

Já é visivel algum desenvolvimento vertical em aproximacão!






[/URL][/IMG]

A animação não tarda!!


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2008 às 23:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Neste momento estou por aqui com uns belos 13,5ºC Se continuar assim, vou ter por cá uma bela minima



Finalmente alguém com uma temperatura mais alta que a minha  tinha era de ser dos Açores  

7,9ºC  +0,2ºC/hr
71%HR
1016hpa
8,8km/h NW


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Reparem como a frente fria está a ganhar convecção. Pela evolução, percebe-se porque é considerado uma frente muito activa


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá 6.1ºC  onde chegarei...


----------



## jonaslor (27 Nov 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

0,6ºc


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Nov 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Só uma curiosidade...Será que alguém ja teve conhecimento de neve com trovoada??


----------



## Stinger (27 Nov 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> 1 ºc e  ceu muito nublado



Chralie será que é desta que neva na nossa cidade???


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2008 às 23:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Perfect Storm disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> 
> Já é visivel algum desenvolvimento vertical em aproximacão!
> ...



Antecipaste-te


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2008 às 23:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Por cá 6.1ºC  onde chegarei...



Agora aos 8ºC   não pode ser só aqui!!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2008 às 23:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite!
Sigo neste momento com 8,1ºC
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite e, principalmente, o FDS!!

Os extremos de hoje foram:
Tmáx:14,0ºC
Tmin:6,0ºC (novo recorde na minha estação)


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui o céu voltou a limpar e a temperatura volta a descer: 1.6ºC


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2008 às 23:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Só uma curiosidade...Será que alguém ja teve conhecimento de neve com trovoada??



Eu já. Já presenciei trovoada e queda de neve em Fevereiro de 2006. Mais info neste post: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-batateiro-melgaco-fevereiro-2006-a-148.html


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2008 às 23:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Aqui nem uma nuvem vento de novo fraco e a temperatura a SUBIR!!!! *7,8ºC*



Correcto; a massa de ar mais quente que se encontra a sueste da superfície frontal começa a atingir as regiões do litoral, onde primeiro haverá uma estabilização das temperaturas. Caso o vento se torne moderado de sudoeste, então é natural que as temperaturas subam ao longo da madrugada.
As temperaturas só voltam a baixar novamente após a passagem da superfície frontal fria sobre o território de Portugal Continental. 

Carta IR





[/url][/IMG]
Copy@Right Goes

*Reparem na imagem que a área de ar frio a noroeste da Península Ibérica é relativamente muito pequena.*


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2008 às 23:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Já vejo umas nuvens no radar.
> Tenho quase 6 negativos, *tem que nevar*



A minha temperatura é bem mais modesta que a tua -1.1ºC

Claro que tem que nevar


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2008 às 23:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Xiiiii 5.7ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Nov 2008 às 23:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Eu já. Já presenciei trovoada e queda de neve em Fevereiro de 2006. Mais info neste post: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-batateiro-melgaco-fevereiro-2006-a-148.html



 eheh!Nunca mais me lembraria que já tinha lido e visto esse tópico!  
HAJA CORAÇÃO PESSOAL!


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 00:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## Thomar (28 Nov 2008 às 00:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Só uma curiosidade...Será que alguém ja teve conhecimento de neve com trovoada??



Sim! 
Tal como o *Minho* também eu já presenciei neve e trovoada ao mesmo tempo. E foi este ano! 
Dá também uma olhadela neste tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/manteigas-serra-da-estrela-2008-03-22-a-2046.html


----------



## kikofra (28 Nov 2008 às 00:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Para amanha foram emitidos avisos de neve para 8 distritos.. esses 8 estao em alerta amarelo.

os outros distritos encontram se todos em actualização


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 00:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O vento está a 0,0km/h a mais de 10minutos milagre  e graças a isso já vou com *7,1ºC*


----------



## Perfect Storm (28 Nov 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Antecipaste-te



Estávamos em sintonia.
Cumprimentos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Nov 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Finalmente alguém com uma temperatura mais alta que a minha  tinha era de ser dos Açores
> 
> 7,9ºC  +0,2ºC/hr
> 71%HR
> ...



Mesmo assim para aqui está bem fresquinho.


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 00:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

-5.5ºC

Vou agora sair de carro para dar uma volta pela cidade e arredores e ver como estamos de temperaturas e gelo 

Até já


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Nov 2008 às 00:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Só uma curiosidade...Será que alguém ja teve conhecimento de neve com trovoada??



Sim, o andré o ano passado, chegou a colocar uns videos de trovoada com neve.

abraço


----------



## jPdF (28 Nov 2008 às 00:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Carregal do Sal: *0.0ºC*...
Lá vem ela, chuva, neve ou la o que seja!


----------



## kikofra (28 Nov 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ja ha nuvens no ceu... ainda altas e dispersas


a temperatura desceu: 2,29 ºC
H.r: 84,96 %
nao ha vento
pressao   1008,87 mBar


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Nov 2008 às 00:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui 1.2ºC e mantém-se o céu limpo. Provavelmente a mínima de hoje andará por um valor bastante próximo a este


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Nov 2008 às 00:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pela Covilhã, como costume, forte amplitude térmica. 

Assim sendo, no fundo da Cova, devido à inversão térmica, -4º. 
Na zona nova da Cidade, 500m de altitude, +2º.
Centro da Cidade, -1º.

A Torre já leva seis graus negativos!


----------



## Perfect Storm (28 Nov 2008 às 00:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Será possivel? 
Encontro-me a sensivelmente 2 kilómetros do Atlântico!
Neste momento registo apenas 2ºC com a pressão a iniciar uma descida acentuada 1016 hpa.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Assim já gosto mais!! sigo com *6,7ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Nov 2008 às 00:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Stinger disse:


> Chralie será que é desta que neva na nossa cidade???



isso é k que era bom mas sinceramente nao me parece sigo com 0.5 a minha estaçao indica chuva...

acredito q paredes penafiel marco de canaveses amarante neve...


----------



## dgstorm (28 Nov 2008 às 00:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui
0.5ºC

Quase a chegar à minima de ontem.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 00:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu cada vez mais nublado e estou com 5.4ºC


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2008 às 00:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui tenho 1.3ºC e HR 72%


----------



## Perfect Storm (28 Nov 2008 às 00:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura ainda não parou de descer 1,9ºC .
Boa noite, por hoje já chega.


----------



## Fantkboy (28 Nov 2008 às 00:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura a descer?  Sigo com 8.3 cº Desceu 1 grau em 1 hora


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Nov 2008 às 00:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui temperatura em queda acentuada, 0.5ºC. Começa-se a avistar a frente a oeste, é pena já que esta noite poderia ter uma mínima bem negativa.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Nov 2008 às 00:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

o IM está a dar alerta amarelo para varios distritos do pais


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 00:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fantkboy disse:


> A temperatura a descer?  Sigo com 8.3 cº Desceu 1 grau em 1 hora



Eu tive o mesmo problema mas bastou o vento ficar inferior a 5km/h para a ver cair a pique! agora estou com 6,4ºC -1,4ºC/hr, 76%HR, 1015hpa a cair, 3,9km/h WNW e ainda céu limpo


----------



## Minho (28 Nov 2008 às 00:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Com a entrada de nuvens baixas, em Melgaço parou a descida da temperatura e iniciou-se a subida.  Depois de ter registado 1.8ºC agora já vai em 2.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 00:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui tá a descer e a subir  estou com 5.7ºC céu cada vez mais nublado.

As temperaturas vão disparar em breve  devido ar quente proveniente da frente.


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2008 às 00:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Com a entrada de nuvens baixas, em Melgaço parou a descida da temperatura e iniciou-se a subida.  Depois de ter registado 1.8ºC agora já vai em 2.7ºC.



Em Gaia, esta a acontecer a mesma coisa, entrada de nuvens que subiu a temperatura dos 4,2ºC pos actuais *5,0ºC*


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 00:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Cheguei agora de uma pequena volta de carro.
Fiquei muito surpreendido.

Logo aqui, junto ao Nó da Entrada Sul da cidade (IP4) registei *-8.5ºC.*

De resto, pela cidade, a temperatura andava nos -5ºC (excluindo principais artérias onde marcava -4ºC).

Isto antes da 1h da manhã...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Nov 2008 às 01:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

e pronto ja esta a subir ... 1ºc


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2008 às 01:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Também dei uma volta e fui-me até Gimonde onde registei uns belos -7,5ºC 





Noutros pontos, medi -5ºC junto ao IPB e -6,5ºC no bairro Fundo da Veiga.


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2008 às 01:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite.

Aqui a temperatura já disparou!
O vento está fraco de oeste, o céu a encobrir. A humidade a descer.

Às 23h tive a temperatura mínima do ano: 5,7ºC.
Às 0h já tinha 6,9ºC.
Agora 7,7ºC.


----------



## dgstorm (28 Nov 2008 às 01:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui ora 0.5ºC ora 0.6ºC !


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 01:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fil disse:


> Também dei uma volta e fui-me até Gimonde onde registei uns belos -7,5ºC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não cheguei a ir a Gimonde. Registei *-8.5ºC* entre a típica recta de Castro de Avelãs e o Nó da Mosca.


----------



## Teles (28 Nov 2008 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui o céu encontra-se completamente nebulado e a temperatura começou a subir , neste momento estou com 2.3


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aposto nos primeiros flocos aqui para Bragança entre as 14h e as 15h


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá já sobe  6.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 01:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fui até aos 6,5ºC e acredito que tenha sido a mínima, agora vou com 7,5ºC, 5,5km/h SW


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Nov 2008 às 01:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bem esta tudo pronto para a acçao 

*pessoal nao se eskeçam de partilhar as respectivas fotos e videos! *

a malta agradeçe!


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Nov 2008 às 01:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui entraram as nuvens e a temperatura disparou: 2.5ºC. É pena haver um período de algumas horas entre a entrada da nebulosidade e a precipitação, caso contrário até poderíamos ter surpresas já que as temperaturas estão em ponto de rebuçado.


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 01:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E como previsto, as temperaturas já sobem nalgumas zonas do litoral devido ao ar mais quente que a frente empurra à medida que avança


----------



## dgstorm (28 Nov 2008 às 01:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Voltou a descer
0.3ºC

Mesmo quase a bater a minima de ontem que foi de 0.2ºC... Vamos la ver se hoje chega a negativo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Nov 2008 às 01:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> bem esta tudo pronto para a acçao
> 
> *pessoal nao se eskeçam de partilhar as respectivas fotos e videos! *
> 
> a malta agradeçe!




http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/hourly.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0038&q=Bragan%c3%a7a+forecast:hourly&weap=0#day0


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2008 às 01:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Perspectivo alguma precipitação para o final da madrugada e primeiras horas da manhã nas regiões para norte do sistema montanhoso montejunto-estrela.
Claro, de neve nos sistemas montanhosos ...



Vince disse:


> E como previsto, as temperaturas já sobem nalgumas zonas do litoral devido ao ar mais quente que a frente empurra à medida que avança


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 01:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá a temperatura começa a extremar-se nos sobes e desces, estou com 6.7ºC mas já tive 7.1ºC o vento está-se a intenseficar.

O vento e a temperatura.


----------



## dgstorm (28 Nov 2008 às 01:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Minima de ontem igualada mas 6h antes 

0.2ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Nov 2008 às 01:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Nos últimos minutos a temperatura até desceu um pouco, apesar do céu totalmente nublado. Já estive com 2.6ºC mas voltou a descer para os 2.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 01:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vou nos 7,5ºC até logo


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2008 às 01:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui continua a subir, ja vou com *5,4ºC* e hum de 74%
Céu muito nublado


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Nov 2008 às 01:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui, há 25 anos quando presenciava o que estou ver  ,
ficava  à espera, não ía dormir..
Então?  Estão  apenas 3.8º mesmo com este céu encoberto de nuvens que podem desde já precipitar.
Não é muitas vezes que se está assim  tão perto.
Mas hoje vou dormir .Falta-me a "respectiva cota".
A temperatura já subiu 0,7º na última meia hora.
E esta inversão é nas próximas horas irreversível...


----------



## Turista (28 Nov 2008 às 01:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não posso partilhar do vosso entusiasmo 
Aqui por Peniche, 10,8ºC, céu parcialmente nublado, mas nada de mais como é de esperar... e claro quanto a alerta para o Distrito de Leiria, nada...  
Sinto-me frustado...


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 01:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Aposto nos primeiros flocos aqui para Bragança entre as 14h e as 15h



Eu no teu lugar  já estaria a dormir para acordar bem cedo pois há sempre a possibilidade de algo pré-fontal chegar aí a Bragança e reagir com o ar muito frio ainda instalado (que muito bem registaste) provocando neve ou mesmo freezing rain. A zona é propícia a isso e a situação talvez também o seja. E pelo contrário, não depositaria muita confiança na frente que chega após o meio dia, só após a sua passagem, a não ser que a precipitação seja razoavelmente intensa.


----------



## rogers (28 Nov 2008 às 01:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui por Paços de Ferreira tenho geada, não tenho termômetro mas dever estar uns 2ºC, vejo nas serras que nos dividem de Santo Tirso um camada de nuvens se aproximando, mas não noto subida de temperatura.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 01:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Actualmente tenho 7,2ºC, embora acho que já tive uma nova miníma 4,9ºC, a subida da temperatura acho que se deve ao sistema frontal empurrar o ar quente enquanto se move humidade a subir pelo que vai nos 76%, existe um bom sistema de convecção no mar vamos ver no que vai dar, céu muito nublado.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 02:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui nada de vento, mas céu muito nublado, será que é desta que temos festa pessão em descida 1016Hpa, mas a minha estação diz que vai estar céu limpo, quando são apenas umas nuvenzitas acusa chuva, quando é chuva acusa sol


----------



## Gongas (28 Nov 2008 às 02:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Actualmente 5,5ºC e céu nublado. 3 dias de neve para o pessoal de bragança e para os da guarda. só sorte, será tempo de ficar recolhido em casa.


----------



## karkov (28 Nov 2008 às 02:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui por Guimaraes por volta das 20h ja o termometro do carro tocava 1º... entretanto começou a subir um pouco mas estabilizou nos 2,5/3º... ás 22.30 já tinha gelo na capota do carro...

a ver se é desta que neva nas "montanhas" de Fafe... a minha casa de aldeia fica a uns bons 700m... pode ser que a coisa chegue lá


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2008 às 02:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Epá, só agora é que reparei que está a chover!
Chove fraco por aqui.

Céu encoberto, 8,5ºC e 69% de humidade!


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2008 às 03:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*Às 2h UTC:*
Miranda do Douro com *-7ºC*







Na região de Lisboa vai borrifando:


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Nov 2008 às 03:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui , à cota quase zero e a apenas 2000 metros do vasto Atlântico adjacente , ainda com  apenas 4.8º e tudo já tão perto.
Começo a acreditar que a neve vai ser notícia já amanhã (hoje) por vastas regiões do interior norte e centro ...






[/URL][/IMG]

As temperaturas de todo o nordeste são nesta altura de congelar.
E está tudo aqui mesmo ao lado.
Veremos.
Esta expectativa, é a razão deste empenhamento nestas nossas trocas constantes de informação, neste nosso  peculiar partilhar de emoções com afinidades...
"A festa vai começar "...


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2008 às 04:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Em Bragança também já apareceram as nuvens A temperatura está nos -2.8ºC. A mínima até agora foi de -3.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2008 às 07:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A chuva vai caindo de mansinho por aqui.
Chuva fraca, vento fraco.
Temperatura nos 7,8ºC, Humidade nos 84%

Precipitação acumulada: 0,6mm.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Nov 2008 às 07:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui o céu está a ficar nublado e de tarde é capaz de começar a chover.

Neste momento:

T: *-0,7ºC* 
HR: *74%*
P: *1014,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2008 às 07:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bons Dias!

A Temperatura Mínima foi atingida ás 00:12, com *4,9ºC*

Depois dessa hora, a Temperatura deu um pulo para os 8ºC, onde se manteve...

Neste momento tenho 9,4ºC
Humidade a 95%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,7ºC/h

Já choveu, é certo, mas a Estação nada registou, ainda...


Temperaturas Interessantes ás 6:00, segundo o IM:

*Miranda do Douro:* -5,8ºC
*Bragança:* -5,3ºC
*Covilhã:* -4,5ºC
*Mirandela:* -3,3ºC
*Carrazêda de Ansiães:* -2,6ºC
*Figueira de Castro Rodrigo:* -2,4ºC
*Macedo de Cavaleiros:* -2,2ºC
*Chaves:* -1,8ºC
*Sabugal:* -1,4ºC
*Moimenta da Beira:* -1,2ºC
*Zebreira:* -1,0ºC
*Alvega:* -1,0ºC
*Cabeceiras de Basto:* -0,9ºC
*Trancoso:* -0,8ºC
*Penhas Douradas:* -0,8ºC
*Montalegre:* -0,2ºC

*Algarve:*

*Aljezur:* 0,0ºC
*Portimão:* 1,3ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Nov 2008 às 07:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia.
Sigo com 06º e nova minima de 05º


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2008 às 07:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Miranda do Douro e Carrazêda de Ansiães andaram muito perto dos* -8ºC*:


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2008 às 07:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem, estou de saída!
Vou em busca do bom tempo deste fim-de-semana jeitoso!

Por aqui 8,5ºC, 83% de humidade.
Vento fraco de NW, e sem chuva por agora.
A precipitação acumulada vai em 0,8mm.

O céu está assim!


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Nov 2008 às 08:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

São 08H10 e sigo com... 05º e frio


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 08:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia

Por aqui céu nublado e -3,2ºC. Está tudo gelado.

Mínima mais baixa do ano com -5,7ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2008 às 08:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento estou com 9,8ºC e o Céu está Encoberto por uma camada de Núvens de Média Altitude!

Humidade nos 94%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,2ºC/h

A Estação já registou *1,1mm* de Precipitação!


----------



## karkov (28 Nov 2008 às 08:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui em Guimaraes cairam umas gotas!!


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2008 às 08:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas. Aqui tenho -2,3ºC, a mínima foi de -3,9ºC. Por volta das 3:50 a temperatura teve uma subida espectacular dos -3,5ºC até aos 0,1ºC, e voltou novamente a descer até aos -3,9ºC.






O céu está nublado, o IM já tirou a previsão de neve para Bragança e colocou-a na Guarda.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 08:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia pessoal...
Mínima de -3.2ºC, a mais baixa desde que aqui estou, apesar de estar na zona menos fria da cidade...
Está o céu muito nublado, de momento, e a temperatura está nos -0.7ºC, portanto, se cair alguma coisa, será branca


----------



## storm (28 Nov 2008 às 08:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A mínima hoje não desceu mais do que 6.8ºC, alias as 7:30 a estação marcava 7.6ºC.
Choveu fraco durante algum tempo (já deu para deixar tudo molhado)


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 09:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma, gelado. 

-3,3ºC e o céu nublado neste momento.


----------



## Fernando (28 Nov 2008 às 09:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia a todos!

O freemeteo já indica que sleet neste momento em Nogueira, a um passo de Bragança.

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&gid=2737145&la=1

Bgc, confirmas?


----------



## Lightning (28 Nov 2008 às 09:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia

A nossa "encomenda" está quase a chegar...  A pressão aqui já começa a descer. Registo agora 1013 mb (ainda uma pressão de valor normal).

Em princípio a pressão deve de descer até aos 1000 até ao final do dia de hoje.

11,4º
Vento nulo
84% HR (acabou de chover há pouco).


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Nov 2008 às 09:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bons dias!Hoje acordou bem fresquinho na mesma apesar das nuvens, e fui agora cuscuvilhar o site das estradas de Portugal que indicam na torre -3ºC e...neve!


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2008 às 09:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia!

Hoje registei uma nova mínima!!!

*-6,0ºC* ás 3h32


Neste momento, céu encoberto

T: *-2,0ºC*

HR:*87%*

PA:*1005mb*,a descer



:


----------



## vitamos (28 Nov 2008 às 09:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia!

A situação está muito interessante! A pressão caiu (hoje de manhã cedo tinha 1011hPa) A mínima apesar de tudo  foi até aos 6,7ºC tendo depois estabilizado por volta dos 7ºC e ainda choveu alguma coisa durante a madrugada. O meu pessimismo diria que com a entrada da frente haveria uma maior subida das temperaturas. Pelos vistos isto promete 

Agora céu muito nublado a ameaçar chuva...


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 09:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já neva


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2008 às 09:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começou a festa 

Neva fraco neste momento, temperatura em -1,8ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 09:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começou mesmo agora a nevar por aqui.


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 09:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fernando disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> 
> O freemeteo já indica que sleet neste momento em Nogueira, a um passo de Bragança.
> 
> ...



Isso não é uma observação, é uma previsão.
Agora é seguir as temperaturas nas estações e olhar para o satélite. A avaliar pelos registos do Dan e a estação do Fil parece-me que Bragança se aguentou bem com temperaturas bastante baixas e a humidade não é muito alta o que é bom, agora é esperar por uma nuvem apropriada que provoque precipitação antes da frente.


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 09:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neve fraca e -3,0ºC por aqui.


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2008 às 09:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui na baixa já neva!!!!!!







_________


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 09:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui o céu está coberto e já choveu que deu para encharcar tudo  agora vou com 10,0ºC, 91%HR, 1012hpa e vento fraco inferior  a 15km/h W


----------



## vitamos (28 Nov 2008 às 09:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ac_cernax disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> É a primeira vez que escrevo aqui... apesar de gostar bastande da area, mas ainda tou muito basico nisto, mas tenho curiosidade e a partir de agora vou tentar contribuir para o forum, dando indicações do que se passa por aqui.



Muito bem vindo ac_cernax! Conheço muitíssimo bem a terra onde nasceu D.Nuno Alvares Pereira, ou não fossem os meus pais naturais aí de Cabeçudo, bem perto de Cernache 

Espero bem que sim que neve por aí... até porque não sei se não irei dar um salto por essas bandas no fim de semana!

Vai dando os teus relatos e registos,e mais uma vez bem vindo ao fórum!


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 09:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já neva!!!!
Mais logo ponho imagens...


----------



## vitamos (28 Nov 2008 às 09:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Parabéns Brigantinos!

MAs acho que desta vez não serão os únicos


----------



## Mago (28 Nov 2008 às 09:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu Muito nublado e +2,1ºC


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2008 às 09:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

já agora onde é que já neva, isto de colocar a diser,já neva...
e não se sber onde é divertido lol


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2008 às 09:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom Dia

Por aqui já choveu, mas neste momento o céu está nublado com abertas e estão 7.2ºC, de salientar que a Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 0.8ºC.


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2008 às 09:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> já agora onde é que já neva, isto de colocar a diser,já neva...
> e não se sber onde é divertido lol



Tens que ver ao lado, debaixo do avatar, o local de cada pessoa. 

Por aqui (Bragança), já parou.


----------



## Fernando (28 Nov 2008 às 09:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pessoal, queria ir hoje para bragança e tenho que atravessar o interior todo... Mantenham-me informado sobre o estado da circulação...


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2008 às 09:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bem, pora aqui: pampilhosa da serra estão 4.2 graus e céu nublado, muito liso, típico de neve.
Vamos a ver se ainda aqui chega alguma coisa.


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2008 às 10:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fernando disse:


> Pessoal, queria ir hoje para bragança e tenho que atravessar o interior todo... Mantenham-me informado sobre o estado da circulação...




Olá! Eu também estou na expectativa,pois ao final da tarde vou para Braga....

Há que estar atento ao site da "estradas de portugal", à rádio, e obviamente, ás descrições que a comunidade meteopt vai colocando...


Boa sorte


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 10:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fernando disse:


> Pessoal, queria ir hoje para bragança e tenho que atravessar o interior todo... Mantenham-me informado sobre o estado da circulação...



Se puderes, tenta chegar antes das 21:00 pois penso que é a partir dessa hora que poderá nevar bem nalgumas regiões do norte a cotas médias.


----------



## Fernando (28 Nov 2008 às 10:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Se puderes, tenta chegar antes das 21:00 pois penso que é a partir dessa hora que poderá nevar bem nalgumas regiões do norte a cotas médias.



Realmente não será o melhor dia para percorrer o eixo Évora-Portalegre-Castelo Branco-Guarda-Foz Coa-Macedo de Cavaleiros-Bragança. Saída de Évora às 18:00... :| Bem... Vamos ver como corre a coisa durante o dia...


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2008 às 10:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia
Por aquí céu mto nublado, já pingou.
Tmin.3.2ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Nov 2008 às 10:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui pela covilhã 4 graus e já está quase a nevar. O céu está a escurecer, baixará a temperatura, o que nem sequer é necessário porque com a altitude a que as nuvens estao e estando nós na encosta, neva com 4º! 

A sensação térmica é desagradável, a humidade que se acumulou nao desaparece com o sol e por cá, radiantes, vai-se aguardando o elemento branco! 

Alguém da guarda para dar noticias? 

Abraço


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Nov 2008 às 10:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temos chuva na cidade do Porto e o céu carreagdinho como chumbo (típicas nuvens d neve)! Não sei a temperatura pq estou no escritório! Preparem-se ai por cima, vai dar festa


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Nov 2008 às 10:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por Gaia confirmo que já chove moderadamente, mas não tenho dados de temperatura neste momento. Suponho que deva estar por volta dos 7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2008 às 10:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vai nem nevando em Bragança

Temperatura de -1.4ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Nov 2008 às 10:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E pronto: -Por aqui começou a chover. Ainda escassa mas de pingas bem grossas.Mas como já estão 8,2º por aqui nada de neves ,concerteza.
Mas hoje,não será preciso ir muito longe (subir muitos metros)para vê-la .
E logo hoje que não me posso ausentar daqui. 
O que vale é que amanhã ( e depois)também é dia...


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Nov 2008 às 10:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fernando disse:


> Realmente não será o melhor dia para percorrer o eixo Évora-Portalegre-Castelo Branco-Guarda-Foz Coa-Macedo de Cavaleiros-Bragança. Saída de Évora às 18:00... :| Bem... Vamos ver como corre a coisa durante o dia...



 posso te garantir que cerca de 110% dos membros daqui do fórum, se pudessem, percorreriam o eixo do interior no dia de hoje! tira fotos! Se chegares à covilhã e não conseguires, passar, os meteoloucos daqui arranjam-te uma tenda pra dormires... lolol

abraço e boa viagem


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Nov 2008 às 10:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa, nada de neves como é natural. Como o costume o céu está muito nublado com ligeiras abertas. No entanto, embora não perceba muito disso, acho que restos do frio daí está a chegar até cá. Pois eu resido na costa sul da ilha, ao nivel do mar, numa das zonas mais quentes e nesta noite registei uma minima de 10,3ºC , o que para cá é bastante baixa. 
Não tenho informação mas quase de certeza que em muitas localidades da ilha a temperatura foi inferior a 10ºC
Quando saí de casa estavam 12,3ºC


----------



## filipept (28 Nov 2008 às 10:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas,

Por aqui começou a chover ainda com 3 graus (ainda tive alguma esperança pois já vi nevadas na Suiça com 3 graus, mas compreendo que ainda não existe geopotencial em altura yet). Agora sigo com 4º e continua a chover moderadamente.


----------



## paricusa (28 Nov 2008 às 10:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas,

Aqui começou a chover moderadamente...


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2008 às 10:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

como está tudo completamente gelado (sigo com *-1,4ºC*), a neve que vai caindo, coalha automaticamente e já vai pegando nos telhados, nos passeios e até nos carros... 

vamos esperar por mais


----------



## mocha (28 Nov 2008 às 10:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bom dia a todos por aqui ja choveu, agora o sol aparece entre as nuvens
desde ja votos de excelente fim de semana prolongado e esperemos para alguns k vão ter a cereja no topo concerteza, façam o favor pra por aqui fotos, pro pessoal que vai ficar de fora do acontecimento


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Nov 2008 às 10:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sem querer estar a enverdar por optimismos exagerados, parece-me que tudo que cair hoje em Bragança será em forma de neve


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Nov 2008 às 10:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui desatou a chover bem. Se esta chuva fosse traduzida em neve já ninguém circularia no Porto.Vamos ver se a precipitação chega com esta intensidade aonde ela cairá sólida.


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2008 às 10:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora neva com mais intensidade mas a temperatura continua a subir, -1,1ºC.


----------



## mocha (28 Nov 2008 às 10:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

 obrigado pro partilhares 
alguem me da guarita pra ir pro norte???


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 10:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Entre as 12 e as 15h a noroeste da península vai nascer uma nova depressão e usando a lista de nomes do MeteoPT é agora atribuído o nome «*Helena*».
Nomear depressões que nos afectam é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com não sendo portanto uma lista oficial de nomes.


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 10:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia 

Mínima de -7.2ºC esta manhã. 
Como já foi referido, acordou tudo gelado. 
Vai nevando desde há 1h30 e já há acumulação, praticamente desde que começou a cair.

Vamos seguir


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2008 às 10:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ja chove a mais de 30minutos

Temp: *9,3ºC*
Hum: *75%*

A minima foi registada por volta da 1h com *4,2ºC*


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2008 às 10:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A intensidade da neve está muito variável, ora neve fraco ora moderado.

A temperatura está a subir -0.8ºC


----------



## Kraliv (28 Nov 2008 às 11:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas,


Por aqui já choveu um pouco e a temperatura deve rondar os 7ºC.


Então os Brigantinos não são capazes de ter um WebCam Online para mostrar o nevão????? 


Vá lá malta...ali no Supermercado existem umas baratinhas  que servem perfeitamente para a ocasião


----------



## jonaslor (28 Nov 2008 às 11:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia pessoal.
Por aqui nem chove, nem neva. Por enquanto apenas frio.. 3.ºC e 84% de humidade.
Fotos tiradas à pouco, nota-se o nevoeiro na Serra da Estrela que provavelmente já la estará a nevar conforme foi à pouco noticiado por um colega. A ver vamos no que isto vai dar.
E por aí em Bragança como as coisas vão?


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2008 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui já chove e bem, o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.
Temp.actual 9.8ºC.
Espero amanha subir ao Caramulo e ter surpresas


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2008 às 11:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

tudo na mesma por aqui( pampilhosa da serra), 5.3 graus julgo já não dár para neve, a não ser que a frente fria provoque um grande arrefecimento, o ceu etá nublado por nuvens baixas que deve estar a ums 1000 metros de altitude pois vivo junto a um penedo com 900 metros de alitude e no topo há nevoeiro.


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Nov 2008 às 11:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eu gostava de perceber porque o distrito do Porto não está em alerta amarelo devido à neve, tendo em conta que que o ponto mais alto da Serra do Marão (1415m) está precisamente na fronteira entre o Porto e Vila Real


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Nov 2008 às 11:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia. Faro já choveu e sigo com 10º. Minima de 05º as 8h.
Pressão 1015


----------



## vitamos (28 Nov 2008 às 11:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva moderada em Coimbra


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 11:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Eu gostava de perceber porque o distrito do Porto não está em alerta amarelo devido à neve, tendo em conta que que o ponto mais alto da Serra do Marão (1415m) está precisamente na fronteira entre o Porto e Vila Real



Provavelmente, por isso mesmo. É uma parte mínima do distrito do Porto que é afectada, não faria sentido generalizar ao distrito todo.

Por aqui, neva moderamente, mas agora os flocos são bem maiores


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Nov 2008 às 11:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*




João Dias disse:


> Eu gostava de perceber porque o distrito do Porto não está em alerta amarelo devido à neve, tendo em conta que que o ponto mais alto da Serra do Marão (1415m) está precisamente na fronteira entre o Porto e Vila Real



Eheh!Eu também já tinha reparado só que nem fiz referência a isso porque essa já é uma situação recorrente..!Já não é a primeira vez que acontecem situações do género e nos intrigamos sobre o porquê de não estar assinalado esse alerta!


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 11:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já foi dito por mim e várias pessoas, a frente propriamente dita não provocará neve nem arrefecimento a não ser em cotas muito elevadas como se pode comprovar por inúmeros registos já partilhados aqui no forum. A frente e a precipitação associada traz consigo temperaturas mais elevadas pois antes tínhamos instalado ar excepcionalmente frio da entrada anterior de NE. 
O frio que virá depois já é de outra origem (polar-marítima) vem atrás da frente e nos locais onde ocorrer precipitação pós frontal poderá ser de neve às cotas indicadas nas diversas previsões mais logo ao final da tarde/dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 11:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A qui o vento tá-lhe a começar a dar forte e feio vindo de sudoeste.

Estou com 13.6ºC e 71% de humidade.


----------



## mocha (28 Nov 2008 às 11:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

de repente escureceu de uma maneira, e agora chove bem


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2008 às 11:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ja chove a mais de 1h sempre moderadamente
Vento fraco mas gelado

Temp: *9,3ºC*
Hum: *77%*


----------



## jonaslor (28 Nov 2008 às 11:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Já foi dito por mim e várias pessoas, a frente propriamente dita não provocará neve nem arrefecimento a não ser em cotas muito elevadas como se pode comprovar por inúmeros registos já partilhados aqui no forum. A frente e a precipitação associada traz consigo temperaturas mais elevadas pois antes tínhamos instalado ar excepcionalmente frio da entrada anterior de NE.
> O frio que virá depois já é de outra origem (polar-marítima) vem atrás da frente e nos locais onde ocorrer precipitação pós frontal poderá ser de neve às cotas indicadas nas diversas previsões mais logo ao final da tarde/dia.



Vince e será que por aqui existe essa forte probabilidade?
obrigado


----------



## ACalado (28 Nov 2008 às 11:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bom dia por aqui céu carregado de nuvens ainda não caiu nenhuma precipitação estão 4ºc. parabéns ao pessoal do norte pela neve metam fotos


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 11:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sensação de muito frio na rua.
-2.0ºC e vai nevando devagarinho...


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 11:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui já choveu, mas a temperatura não pára de subir  13.5ºC


----------



## ACalado (28 Nov 2008 às 11:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Sensação de muito frio na rua.
> -2.0ºC e vai nevando devagarinho...



então e essas fotos


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 11:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ela vem aí  por cá 13.7ºC o vento é cada vez mais forte.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 11:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Que a frente passe rápido para entrar o ar frio que isto assim não tem piada vou com *14,0ºC* a rajada máxima até agora é de 30,9km/h W


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2008 às 11:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estremoz: 8,1 ºC e 1015 hPa por agora. Temperatura mínima de 2,9 ºC (03h09). Alternância entre períodos de chuva fraca e algumas abertas com Sol.

*A frente fria está agora a avançar do litoral para o interior, afectando a zona oeste do território de Portugal Continental a norte da Península de Setúbal. Durante a tarde teremos a chegada e passagem da superfície frontal fria pelas regiões do interior, sendo menos activa quanto mais para sul; as temperaturas e a precipitação vão diminuir de Oeste para Leste e de Norte para Sul, após a passagem da superfície frontal.
O ar frio posterior será muito instável (MASSA DE AR QUE SE ENCONTRA A NOROESTE DA FRENTE E QUE SE ENCONTRA TAMBÉM EM DESLOCAMENTO PARA SUESTE), podendo dar origem a trovoadas e ocorrência de granizo. A cota de neve irá baixar após a passagem da superfície frontal fria.
Ao final da tarde/início da noite poderá já nevar em todos os sistemas montanhosos das regiões do norte e centro.*
*ESTA PREVISÃO NÃO É OFICIAL MAS SIM DA ANÁLISE QUE EU FAÇO DA SITUAÇÃO ACTUAL E POSSÍVEL EVOLUÇÃO.*

Imagem de satélite


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 11:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bons dias, por aqui choveu bem durante a noite, embora não saiba quanto acumulei, peço desculpa, ainda à pouco passo a sul um grande e negro cumolonimbo, pena ter passado a sul, céu muito nublado e vento forte, aumentou agora mesmo deve ser da aproximação da frente, miníma de 4,9ºC resgistada às 00h, a partir de ai foi só subir pois estabilizou-se nos 8ºC, actualmente tenho 13,5ºC a subir, vamos ver o que é que a frente nos vai oferecer, porque parece que a animação vai começar mais logo.


----------



## Teles (28 Nov 2008 às 11:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas por aqui chuva muito forte, vento moderado e temperatura de 10 graus


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2008 às 11:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Gerofil disse:


> *A frente fria está agora a avançar do litoral para o interior, afectando a zona oeste do território de Portugal Continental a norte da Península de Setúbal. Durante a tarde teremos a chegada e passagem da superfície frontal fria pelas regiões do interior, sendo menos activa quanto mais para sul; as temperaturas e a precipitação vão diminuir de Oeste para Leste e de Norte para Sul, após a passagem da superfície frontal.
> O ar frio posterior será muito instável, podendo dar origem a trovoadas e ocorrência de granizo.*
> 
> Imagem de satélite



Venha de lá esse frio e essa instabilidade!

Por Castelo Branco, o dia acordou frio e nublado, com vento muito fraco porém com cheiro a celulose (de Vila Velha de Rodão) o que por aqui significa vento húmido de SW vindo do Tejo. Apesar do frio, pensei que se atingissem mínimas negativas, tal não aconteceu, não se proporcionaram boas inversões térmicas por esta região planáltica que se estende até Idanha-a-Nova.

Espero que os modelos não retirem mais precipitação, em especial para 2ª Feira, e que a massa de ar pós-frontal traga consigo alguma precipitação para aqui, pois normalmente dissipa-se antes de chegar. Ao contrário da Covilhã situada na encosta da Serra, onde já vi ocorrer precipitação (chuva, neve) mesmo com céu limpo, com origem na serra arrastada pelo vento.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 11:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu cada vez mais coberto a frente cada vez mais perto  sigo com 13,6ºC alguma convecção possível no litoral Norte e Centro  o inicio da madrugada pode ser nesse aspecto bem interessante no Litoral Norte e Centro


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 12:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui o céu escureceu, mas não me parece que ocorra alguma coisa de jeito nesta pasmaceira vou com 14.2ºC


----------



## diogogrosso (28 Nov 2008 às 12:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Na serra da estrela ainda não começou a nevar ? Queria ir à serra esquiar dentro de pouco tempo, vamos a ver se neva estes dias.


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 12:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neva forte agora por aqui.

-2.0ºC


----------



## Teles (28 Nov 2008 às 12:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui parou de chover e a temperatura desceu para os 8.5


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2008 às 12:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

coloquem fotos, queremos ver a neve


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Nov 2008 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O site das Estradas de Portugal já colocou os painéis de mensagem variável do IP4 todos com o símbolo de neve e aviso para moderação de velocidade.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Nov 2008 às 12:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui já recolhidos 5,8 mm até às 12 h.Nada mau. E continua a chover .A temperatura mantém-se pelos 8,9º .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Eheh!Eu também já tinha reparado só que nem fiz referência a isso porque essa já é uma situação recorrente..!Já não é a primeira vez que acontecem situações do género e nos intrigamos sobre o porquê de não estar assinalado esse alerta!



Pois e mas estao redondamente enganados senao vejamos...
a partir de paredes para cima temos cotas bem superiores a 300 metros de altura baiao 570 metros , aldeia velha 800 metros, isto na serra da abrobeira com cerca de 900 metros de altura..depois no marao tb temos altitudes interessantos do nosso lado (Porto) , tanto mais que as antenas, o ponto mais alto do marao faz divisoria! 

cappicceeee!   venha dai esse aviso de neve! 



chuva com força e 8,8 ºc


----------



## cardu (28 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas amigos, 

hoje , amanha e domingo vou estar a trabalhar. Segunda e terça vou estar de folga e estava a pensar seriamente ir dar uma volta até Bragança na próxima segunda feira feriado!!

Será q nesse dia ainda vou apanhar muita neve nessa zona de Portugal??

Agradecia muito que me informassem para ter uma melhor noção 

abraços 

ricardo


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2008 às 12:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Neva forte agora por aqui.
> 
> -2.0ºC




Pois neva

temperatura de -0.5ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Nov 2008 às 12:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui 7.0ºC e continua a chover moderadamente.


----------



## Hazores (28 Nov 2008 às 12:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> coloquem fotos, queremos ver a neve



simmmm!

é que por estes lados nem frio faz, ao menos vamos vendo alguma da "felicidade" dos outros


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2008 às 12:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ja chove ha 2h10

Temp: *9,9ºC*
Hum: *80%*


----------



## amarusp (28 Nov 2008 às 12:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva fraca em Loriga


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 12:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neva copiosamente.
A acumulação já é considerável. Vou tirar o carro da garagem e colocá-lo já na berma da estrada, se ainda conseguir. "Pela cara", promete 

Logo que possa, ponho fotos e vídeos.

-2.0ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Nov 2008 às 12:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temperatura a subir em Faro. 14º neste momento


----------



## amarusp (28 Nov 2008 às 12:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora chuva moderada e com esperança que caia sólida!


----------



## ppereira (28 Nov 2008 às 12:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



amarusp disse:


> Chuva fraca em Loriga



pois...
a temp na zona da estrela está muito alta na guarda às 10h estavam 4ºc

o IM pos agora em bragança -1,8ºc e chuva 

então e em montalegre, bouça e lamas nada


----------



## Crisogono (28 Nov 2008 às 12:36)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Boa tarde a todos!

Que bom ver o forum tão animado, depois de uma prolongada ausência da minha parte!

A "minha" mínima no Lumiar-Lisboa foi de 7,8ºC, às 0:28. 

Por agora no Lumiar segue vento de Oeste a intensificar-se e céu cada vez mais nublado, com 16ºC.

Este fim de semana vou andar no campo, pelas bandas de Campo Maior-Portalegre-Arronches e já vi que a bater o dente . Será que vou conseguir ver S. Mamede (1025m) branca??  Marvão (865m) já era pedir demais, mas ainda estou com fé 

Bom fim de semana meteo para todos e venham esses registos históricos!


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 12:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ppereira disse:


> pois...
> a temp na zona da estrela está muito alta na guarda às 10h estavam 4ºc
> 
> o IM pos agora em bragança -1,8ºc e chuva
> ...



Já reparei... Ai este rigor! Eu aqui só vejo neve à frente


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 12:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Algumas cams do IP4 mais próximas de Bragança
















http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Nov 2008 às 12:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a 1ª investida da Helena terá terminado.A chuva ( 6,1 mm no total )já parou e o vento enfraqueceu e já rodou para noroeste.Há já clareiras de céu azul a Oeste.
Tempo de pausa. Pausa para almoço.
E quem me dera estar em Bragança....


----------



## HotSpot (28 Nov 2008 às 12:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Uma das webcams de Bragança actualizada:


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Nov 2008 às 12:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro 2008*

O trânsito tá a ficar complicado...neva torrencialmente em Brangança!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Nov 2008 às 12:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



hotspot disse:


> uma das webcams de bragança actualizada:



magnifico!

 Amigos aproveitem este fim de semana!


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas
Ainda não chove por aqui o vento é mais forte já tive uma rajada de 41,9km/h W a temperatura é de 14,2ºC, 61%HR, 1011hpa, 24,2km/h W


----------



## cardu (28 Nov 2008 às 12:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> Boas amigos,
> 
> hoje , amanha e domingo vou estar a trabalhar. Segunda e terça vou estar de folga e estava a pensar seriamente ir dar uma volta até Bragança na próxima segunda feira feriado!!
> 
> ...




Então amigos, ajudem-me lá e digam-me de vossa justiça acerca desta minha questão!!


----------



## trepkos (28 Nov 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> Então amigos, ajudem-me lá e digam-me de vossa justiça acerca desta minha questão!!



Se já neva assim em Bragança e ainda vamos no inicio da depressão, duvido que consigas é chegar lá com a quantidade de neve que poderá cobrir aquela zona


----------



## ppereira (28 Nov 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aaui por linda-a-velha tem sido um fiasco. céu nublado mas chuva nada...


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 12:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*







Há 30 min...

Daqui a pouco posto novas, porque está a nevar muito.


----------



## ppereira (28 Nov 2008 às 12:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> Então amigos, ajudem-me lá e digam-me de vossa justiça acerca desta minha questão!!



na minha opinião eu apostava mais na zona do Gerês a neve será em maior quantidade. para o interior podes ver neve e frio mas com menor acumulação. o que se está a passar no nordeste estava um pouco fora das previsões. contudo já se tinha aqui alertado dessa possibilidade.

boa viagem


----------



## jonaslor (28 Nov 2008 às 12:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora por Loriga, chove, dá um ventito. Sigo com 3 ºC
Até agroa nada


----------



## trepkos (28 Nov 2008 às 12:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Se isto dá para em todo o lado passar ao lado das previsões, vamos ter aqui muitas fotos


----------



## cardu (28 Nov 2008 às 12:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ppereira disse:


> na minha opinião eu apostava mais na zona do Gerês a neve será em maior quantidade. para o interior podes ver neve e frio mas com menor acumulação. o que se está a passar no nordeste estava um pouco fora das previsões. contudo já se tinha aqui alertado dessa possibilidade.
> 
> boa viagem



Ok muito obrigado.....


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 13:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vou com 14,6ºC e algumas abertas...

Ps:Em grande vai estar o meu primo que vai hoje para Ponferrada- (Leon) Espanha, e pelo que sei Neva lá neste momento com muita intensidade a 500m


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2008 às 13:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado a ameaçar chover, a temperatura está nos 14.3ºC e o vento sopra por vezes moderado.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Nov 2008 às 13:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Na Covilhã já cairam farrapos.

http://www.meteocovilha.com


----------



## Fernando (28 Nov 2008 às 13:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vou arriscar e tentar fazer a viagem até Bragança pelo interior. Vou levar a máquina fotográfica.  Saio às 18 horas de évora por isso já devo apanhar neve na zona da Guarda.


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 13:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*















Actualizadas...


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2008 às 13:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neva de forma intensa, a temperatura segue estável nos -1,0ºC.


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 13:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

3cm de acumulação.


----------



## amarusp (28 Nov 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a chuver!
Infelizmente vou a Lisboa por isso não posso acompanhar o pós frontal que deverá trazer um pouco mais frio.
um abraço e bom fim de semana!


----------



## ppereira (28 Nov 2008 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> Na Covilhã já cairam farrapos.
> 
> http://www.meteocovilha.com



já está mesmo a nevar

por isso na zona da estrela a cota de neve está nos 800 m


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 13:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui está a começar a pingar 

Estou com 13.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2008 às 13:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui já acumulou cerca de 2cm
A temperatura segue nos -0.1ºC


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2008 às 13:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

( pampilhosa da serra): Bem a temperatura subiu 2 graus com a chegada da chuva, agora aqui estão 7.1 graus
Continuo á espera da chegada do ar frio a ver se cai alguma coisa de neve cor aqui.


----------



## storm (28 Nov 2008 às 13:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mas que belas fotos (não querem mandar um pouco de neve por fax)

Manha de alguns aguaceiros moderados/fortes e umas nuvens ameaçadoras, neste momento estão 14ºC(tem vindo a subir) vento quase nulo.


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 13:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bragança-norte






Bragança-sul





http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 13:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

5cm de acumulação. Já há problemas nalguns troços.
A neve é muito seca, fica tudo coalhado imediatamente.

-2.1ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Nov 2008 às 13:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Caos em Bragança...já vi acidentes de carro...


----------



## Ledo (28 Nov 2008 às 13:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas!

Vou sair por volta das 17h em direcção à Guarda e vou lá passar este fim de semana prolongado! 

Espero que as previsões se mantenham e neve por lá!
Levo máquina para as fotos, espero é que nao seja azarado... e a neve não fuja!

Por aqui estão 11,5º depois da passagem de mais um aguaceiro! Tive mínima de 5.3º


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Nov 2008 às 13:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*





Foto do estado do tempo aqui.

Boas Trades!

Aqui em Cernache:
Temperatura ronda os *8ºC*
Precipitação é fraca por vezes moderada.
Vento fraco.

Vamos ver as proximas horas se ha algo de novo.

Sobre as fotos da neve na zona de Bragança, muito boas e já se pode dizer que nevou qualquer coisa.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2008 às 13:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Parou de nevar por agora

Cerca da 3cm/4cm de acumulação


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 13:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui abrandou um pouco.

Neva agora com menos intensidade com -0,9ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Nov 2008 às 13:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Será que a situação poderá piorar novamente? haverá novas precipitaçõe? é que o meu carro ficou preso na estrada Vinhais - Bragança e não o queria deixar lá todo o fim -de-semana


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 14:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já se nota bem a formação da depressão a noroeste


----------



## Serrano (28 Nov 2008 às 14:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva na Covilhã, com 6 graus na zona baixa da cidade, por isso, a cota de neve deve rondar os 1100 metros... A mínima desta noite ficou-se por -1.9 graus e foi pena a precipitação não ter chegado mais cedo, mas ainda tenho esperanças de uma nevezita para mais logo.


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2008 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Desculpe pode explicar o que pode provocar essa depressão, mantêm-se a perspectiva de nevão para a zona centro??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 14:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá, caiu ainda há pouco um aguaceiro moderado que rendeu 1,6 mm que se juntaram aos 0,4 mm que cairam ao amanhecer.
No total, estou já com uma precipitação acumulada de *2,0 mm*.


----------



## Serrano (28 Nov 2008 às 14:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Serrano disse:


> Chuva na Covilhã, com 6 graus na zona baixa da cidade, por isso, a cota de neve deve rondar os 1100 metros... A mínima desta noite ficou-se por -1.9 graus e foi pena a precipitação não ter chegado mais cedo, mas ainda tenho esperanças de uma nevezita para mais logo.



Bom, modifico a cota para os 800 metros, porque ligaram-me a dizer que já se viram uns flocos na parte alta da cidade, o que significa que a neve poderá aparecer com 3 ou 4 graus...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2008 às 14:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento por aqui está a chover, o vento sopra moderado de SW e estão13.2ºC.


----------



## vitamos (28 Nov 2008 às 14:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> Desculpe pode explicar o que pode provocar essa depressão, mantêm-se a perspectiva de nevão para a zona centro??



esta depressão irá provocar essencialmente instabilidade com chuva ou aguaceiros, vento moderado a forte e possibilidade de trovoadas! Não existe nem nunca existiu previsão de nevão para a região centro! Existe sim a  possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 700 metros (previsão oficial). A cotas inferiores poderá acontecer mas não está previsto.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Nov 2008 às 14:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá, começou a chover a meia hora, com bastante intensidade.temperatura 5º tenho esperança que pelo menos em S.Mamede neve...1025m.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2008 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momente chove e bem por aqui
O céu está bastante carregado.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chove agora aqui com 13,4ºC a pressão deu uma queda abismal nas ultimas poucas horas vou com 1008hpa


----------



## trepkos (28 Nov 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui não chove, mas está com muita neblusidade, a chuva ainda não deu um ar da sua graça...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas tardes, parece que finalmente já temos para contar para os proximos dias
Por aqui de manhã estava com o céu muito nublado, a miníma chegou aos 0.9ºc.
Continuando por aqui já chove há mais de 1h, pelo penico já passou 1mm de  e continua mas fraca,a temperatura começou a baixar 8.6ºc ainda chegou aos 9.8ºc.
A pressão 1008hpa 89%hr.

Até logo está quase o FS


----------



## meteo (28 Nov 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

belo dia que há muito não se via por aqui..céu completamente nublado,e chuva moderada constante


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui já chove há 1 hora, por vezes com alguma intensidade
a temperatura depois de bater nos 14.3ºC começou a descer e agora está nos 12.2ºC


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2008 às 14:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A neve volta a cair em Bragança *0.5ºC*


----------



## stormy (28 Nov 2008 às 14:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

previsões promissoras por parte do IM com temperaturas baixissimas mesmo no algarve e lis com promessas de neve nas terras acima de 700m ( eu acho que pode descer aos 500m).
o GFS tá com uma run boa até dizer chega tal como o ECMWF e o freemeteo aponta para chuva com 5Cº no sobral de monte agraço que é a localidade de referencia para a louriceira.
penso que vai nevar até 2ª á tarde a cotas medias/baixas pois é esse o periodo de maior frio.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 14:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva moderada aqui já rendeu 1,1mm e temperatura em queda 12,2ºC, 85%HR, 11,0km/h... rajada máxima 45,4km/h W


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MSantos disse:


> A neve volta a cair em Bragança *0.5ºC*



Aqui também, já voltaram aqueles flocos maiores.


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Nov 2008 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É capaz de estar a nevar a cotas mais reduzidas que o previsto

Às 12h

Vila Real: 2.2ºC/1.7mm
Cabeceiras de Basto: 2.3ºC/3.2mm
Chaves: 0.5ºC/1.8mm


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2008 às 14:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

No centro da cidade o transito está caótico...

Toda a gente quer levar os filhos á porta da escola, de carro, e a esmagadora maioria sem tracção total ou correntes...

Vi mais de uma dúzia de acidentes e os bombeiros a desatascar outros condutores incautos.





________


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Nov 2008 às 14:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 14:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> previsões promissoras por parte do IM com temperaturas baixissimas mesmo no algarve e lis com promessas de neve nas terras acima de 700m ( eu acho que pode descer aos 500m).
> o GFS tá com uma run boa até dizer chega tal como o ECMWF e o freemeteo aponta para chuva com 5Cº no sobral de monte agraço que é a localidade de referencia para a louriceira.
> penso que vai nevar até 2ª á tarde a cotas medias/baixas pois é esse o periodo de maior frio.



quem sabe, haja uma surpresa para essa zona da Louriceira tal como aconteceu em Jan.2007 mas não acredito muito.


----------



## jonaslor (28 Nov 2008 às 14:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora por aqui chove misturada com neve.


----------



## karkov (28 Nov 2008 às 14:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

brutal!!
venham as actualizações!!
ninguém de Fafe que possa dizer se nas Lameiras há qq coisa?


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 14:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva muito forte neste momento 11,8ºC,  2,1mm


----------



## mocha (28 Nov 2008 às 14:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas tardes, por aqui um autentico dia de inverno, chove bem e algum vento tambem se faz sentir, sigo com 13ºC
p.s. obrigado pelas fotos venham mais


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 14:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a cair um forte aguaceiro que fez a precipitação acumulada disparar até aos *4,4 mm* actuais em apenas alguns segundos.
O vento sopra moderado a forte, com rajadas que passam constantemente dos 40 km/h.
Tive agora mesmo algumas rajadas de *45 km/h* que se sucederam umas às outras de forma contínua.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva... 11,5ºC, 3,2mm o vento está fraco agora


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Nov 2008 às 14:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> Boas amigos,
> 
> hoje , amanha e domingo vou estar a trabalhar. Segunda e terça vou estar de folga e estava a pensar seriamente ir dar uma volta até Bragança na próxima segunda feira feriado!!
> 
> ...




tendo em conta que vives em vila franca de xira, será mais certo dares um passeio pela serra da estrela, visitando as as aldeias históricas em redor (cerca de 10) e tambem a neve que subsistirá provavelmente acima dos cerca de 1000 metros.

abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A precipitação chega agora aos *4,8 mm* e a temperatura desce para os *11,0 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2008 às 14:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva moderada por aqui neste momento.
T.Actual: 12.1ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Nov 2008 às 14:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pela Covilhã, 4 graus no centro da cidade. Neva a partir dos 900m, confirmado por mim. Na parte alta da cidade, de quando em vez, lá vem água neve. Pela noite, talvez tenhamos uma nevezita. 

Alguém tem informação da guarda? imagino que deva estar um caos.


----------



## DRC (28 Nov 2008 às 14:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Após muita chuva, 
eis que volta a brilhar
o Sol na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Temperatura: 13.4ºC


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a chover por aqui mas já é pouco. A temperatura continua a alternar entre os 12.2 e os 12.3ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 15:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por agora parou, mas esta manhã era assim.





-0,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 15:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a cair com muita força  4,2mm até ao momento, vento moderado e temperatura de 11,0ºC com 91% de humidade...


----------



## Lightning (28 Nov 2008 às 15:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabou de chover há pouco. Deu para molhar alguma coisa 

O meu pluviómetro acusa neste momento 0,5 mm. Vento fraco. Céu a limpar.

Mas é preciso ter calma, ainda não chegou o principal... 

Estou contente com o que já vi e senti (chuva e algum vento, abocado). Assim que puder saio a rua e vou tirar fotos com a máquina nova. Já tirei algumas, já aqui as posto.


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 15:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

caem pingos apenas por agora. Já se veêm abertas para Sul e a temp. já sobe---12.5ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 15:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a chuva mas mais fraca, total até agora *5,3mm*, temperatura actual *10,8ºC*


----------



## Mago (28 Nov 2008 às 15:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ola
Chuva Acumulada desde as 00h= 5mm por aqui
Temperatura Actual = +5,5ºC
Registo de Neve = Não há


----------



## HotSpot (28 Nov 2008 às 15:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A gerência solicita aos muitos visitantes do forum que se registem e relatem as condições dos vossos pontos de observação. Participem e ajudem a enriquecer a informação do forum. 

Moita, 2,8 mm hoje e estão 12,3ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Nov 2008 às 15:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Olá! Vamos lá então seguir este acontecimento.

Por agora em Almada:

Temperatura +12.9 °C 
 Humidade 83 % 
 Pressão Atmosférica 1004 hPa 
Velocidade do Vento (actual) 14 km/h 
Direcção do Vento (actual) 186° (S) 
Pluviosidade  6 mm das 14h às 15h
Pluviosidade  4 mm desde as 00h (6+4 =10 mm acumulados)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A chuva parou.
A temperatura chegou aos *10,9 ºC* mas depois subiu novamente.


----------



## diogo (28 Nov 2008 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Espectáculo a neve em Bragança!
Aposto que o fds não vai acabar sem nevar numa territa acima dos 400m

Hoje tive mínima de 3.6ºC, e por enquanto a máxima é de 13.6º
Agora tenho 11.9º e céu com algumas abertas


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 15:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a nevar com mais intensidade e a temperatura também está novamente a descer. 

-0,5ºC por agora.


----------



## iceworld (28 Nov 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Volta a nevar com mais intensidade e a temperatura também está novamente a descer.
> 
> -0,5ºC por agora.



Esta a fica na altura de começar a descer outra vez!!
Que inveja!! Só me lembro de como estará Montalegre e o Lince na Bouça


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Nov 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

FANTASTICO e ainda agora começou...

 parabens aos sortudos de sempre :P


ceu muito nublado 10.5 ºc


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Nov 2008 às 15:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O céu voltou a encobrir, e já pinga novamente.

Temperatura +13 °C 
Humidade 84 % 
 Velocidade do Vento (actual) 16.9 km/h 
 Direcção do Vento (actual) 236° (SW) 
 10 mm acumulados


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2008 às 15:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento a minha estação marca 1.0ºC e não está a nevar.

Vou dar uma volta pela cidade para tirar umas fotos


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2008 às 15:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem mais do mesmo, por aqui (Pampilhosa da serra) continua a chover e a temperatura continua estável a uns 7 graus.
A chuva tem passado a aguaceiros e o céu com umas pequenas abertas.
Ainda estou com esperança de ver neve aqui a 600 metros.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 15:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui nesta imagem de Satélite pode se ver a segunda linha instável em aproximação...agora já com o ar mais frio após a passagem da primeira frente fria   agora vão cair um pouco as cotas de neve


----------



## Serrano (28 Nov 2008 às 15:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Segundo a estação do nosso colega (www.meteocovilha.com), a temperatura subiu mais de um grau na última hora e já ultrapassa os 6 graus, começo a ficar preocupado em relação à neve...


----------



## Fernando (28 Nov 2008 às 15:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pessoal, numa visão global sobre o país neste momento só tem neve Bragança certo? A neve nas próximas 6/7 horas ficará por aí? Precisava mesmo de saber isto...


----------



## ppereira (28 Nov 2008 às 15:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

[img=http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/9616/n1jc2.th.jpg]



às 14h, e pelas temperaturas, penso que estes são os locais onde pode estar a nevar com alguma certeza (em bragança é mesmo certeza).

ao contrário das previsões na zona alta do minho e zona de montalegre a temperatura um pouco alta para a queda de neve. só para mais para a tarde é que vai começar a festa


----------



## PêJê (28 Nov 2008 às 15:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fico grato pela existência deste forúm, de tal modo que começa a ficar viciante...
No predictwind fazem previsão de ventos alucinantes para o estuário do Tejo. Será possível. Vejam a imagem da previsão aqui. 
E amanhã tb vou até á Estrela tirar alguma ferrugem das correntes, assim eles (GNR) deixem...
Parabens pelo forum a todos


----------



## Serrano (28 Nov 2008 às 15:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fernando disse:


> Pessoal, numa visão global sobre o país neste momento só tem neve Bragança certo? A neve nas próximas 6/7 horas ficará por aí? Precisava mesmo de saber isto...



A nível de cidades deve ser só Bragança, porque ainda ninguém confirmou como está a situação na Guarda. No Maciço Central da Serra da Estrela já há neve com fartura...


----------



## ppereira (28 Nov 2008 às 15:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ups...engano-me sempre


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 15:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



PêJê disse:


> Fico grato pela existência deste forúm, *de tal modo que começa a ficar viciante...*
> No predictwind fazem previsão de ventos alucinantes para o estuário do Tejo. Será possível. Se puderem vejam as fotos no meu post]
> E amanhã tb vou até á Estrela tirar alguma ferrugem das correntes, assim eles (GNR) deixem...
> Parabens pelo forum a todos




Bem-Vindo ao Fórum PêJê 

Isso é bem verdade, principalmente nestas ocasiões (resposta á citação a bold).


por aqui o Sol Brilha e a temp. bateu nos 13.5ºc, mas agora está nos 13.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 15:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo agora com *11,7 ºC* e céu muito nublado.
O vento sopra moderado de Oeste.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Nov 2008 às 15:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Olá a todos.

Aqui por Idanha-a-Nova, local onde estudo, está uma nevoeiro cerrado.
Não tenho informações acerca de temperatura, por isso só quando chegar a casa...

Cerca das 14:30 começou a chover forte, elevando de certo os valores de HR e baixando a temperatura, daí o nevoeiro.

Quando saí da escola notava-se bem o frio  e o ar/vento parecia "cortar" na cara.

Daqui a cerca de 1h começo o relato já a partir da base :d


----------



## trepkos (28 Nov 2008 às 15:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui chove bem, o carro marcava 12 graus, tirei algumas fotos de dentro do carro.

Direcção Vendas Novas/Lisboa





Mais na mesma direcção.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Nov 2008 às 15:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> Bem mais do mesmo, por aqui (Pampilhosa da serra) continua a chover e a temperatura continua estável a uns 7 graus.
> A chuva tem passado a aguaceiros e o céu com umas pequenas abertas.
> Ainda estou com esperança de ver neve aqui a 600 metros.



calma a festa ainda agora começou.

mais um aguaceiro e temperatura desce 10 ºc


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2008 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui tenho agora -0,2ºC, a temperatura já subiu até aos 0,3ºC que é a máxima momentânea do dia. Não cai nada, aqui fica um vídeo de há 2 horas atrás quando caía com alegria:


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Nov 2008 às 16:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começo a desanimar quanto à visita do elemento branco aqui à Covilhã "cidade neve". A não ser que a entrada de ar mude isto, o provavel é a temperatura nao baixar dos 2/3º, como habitual e levarmos com esta chuva fria, desagradável e desinteressante. 

Lá por cima está muito complicado, fechado desde os piornos e com adverténcias de correntes a partir da varanda dos carqueijais (1100m). Não se vislumbra de cá de baixo neve acumulada a partir dos 1300. 

Aconselho a não subirem para além das penhas da saúde e mesmo isso, cautela. A neve acumulada já dificulta a circulação.

abraço


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Nov 2008 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Parabéns pelo video.Fantástico !!!


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Nov 2008 às 16:12)

*!*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Parabéns pelo video.Fantástico !!!



Reforço! Absolutamente fantastico!!!!

Ela que venha pra beira interior, senao é desta que me mudo para o nordeste!


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2008 às 16:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Começo a desanimar quanto à visita do elemento branco aqui à Covilhã "cidade neve". A não ser que a entrada de ar mude isto, o provavel é a temperatura nao baixar dos 2/3º, como habitual e levarmos com esta chuva fria, desagradável e desinteressante.
> 
> Lá por cima está muito complicado, fechado desde os piornos e com adverténcias de correntes a partir da varanda dos carqueijais (1100m). Não se vislumbra de cá de baixo neve acumulada a partir dos 1300.
> 
> ...



Calma que as cotas vão agora começar a descer à medida que anoitece! Neste momento nem em Montalegre, lá bem a norte no alto dos seus 1000 m, parece estar a nevar e a temperatura é até mais baixa em Chaves que está quase 700 m mais baixa. Vamos esperar pela noite a ver se a neve fica mais democrática.


----------



## PêJê (28 Nov 2008 às 16:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bolas, este video deixou-me em pulgas...
E pior...nunca mais é sabado, ai, ai...


----------



## Fernando (28 Nov 2008 às 16:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



fil disse:


> aqui tenho agora -0,2ºc, a temperatura já subiu até aos 0,3ºc que é a máxima momentânea do dia. Não cai nada, aqui fica um vídeo de há 2 horas atrás quando caía com alegria:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xyztujrg78



lindo :d


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2008 às 16:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Grande video Fil Fiquei sem palavras a ver tanta beleza.
A natureza é fantástica.
Por aqui continua a chover e não sei se foi de ter visto o video do Fil, mas estou cheio de frio


----------



## Serrano (28 Nov 2008 às 16:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Começo a desanimar quanto à visita do elemento branco aqui à Covilhã "cidade neve". A não ser que a entrada de ar mude isto, o provavel é a temperatura nao baixar dos 2/3º, como habitual e levarmos com esta chuva fria, desagradável e desinteressante.




Pois é "vizinho", também começo a recear que se verifique essa situação, mas, mas, mas... a esperar!


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2008 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde a todos!

Pora qui estão 12.7ºC e o céu está a escurecer.


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Nov 2008 às 16:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Excelente filme Fil. Fantástico.

A todos, boas fotos. 

Continuamos com céu muito nebulado, alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 16:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a escurecer.
O vento continua a soprar moderado de Oeste.
A temperatura está agora nos *11,6 ºC* e a humidade nos *86 %*.


----------



## iceworld (28 Nov 2008 às 16:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a chover com 11º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2008 às 16:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui já não chove mas o céu está muito nublado, o vento sopra fraco de W e estão 12.3ºC.

Maravilhoso esse video Fil


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Recomeça a chover. 
O pluviómetro soma mais *0,2 mm*.


----------



## jonaslor (28 Nov 2008 às 16:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

K inveja de video.
Muito fixe, maravilhoso. Parabéns.
Por cá aguardo que caia alguma coisa. 
Eu acredito. Amigos covilhenses, é preciso ter esperança.
De madrugada ela virá!!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Nov 2008 às 16:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Para os lados de Lisboa Oriental está a chover novamente. Aqui está a passar ao lado.

 TEMPERATURA +13.2 °C   
   HUMIDADE 86 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1003 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 9 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Sudoeste 
   Precipitação 10 mm


----------



## snowboard (28 Nov 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui fica mais uma imagenzinha...a vista do meu local de trabalho...só para criar mais inveja!


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Olá meus caros...
Dia de neve em Bragança!!
Começou a nevar ligeiramente por volta das 10h, alternando com chuva gelada e sem grande acumulação.
A partir das 12h até às 13h30 nevou com intensidade, cobrindo a cidade de branco.
Após as 13h30 foi nevando com menor intensidade, tendo a neve acumulado 5cm, mais coisa menos coisa, dependendo dos locais.
Agora não neva e a temperatura está nos 1.4ºC, mas cheira-me que vem mais do mesmo...
Tirei muitas fotos e videos, já faço o upload para partilhar estas imagens fantásticas


----------



## hurricane (28 Nov 2008 às 16:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui 10ºC e algo se aproxima pk ta muito escuro!!!

Ainda tenho esperença de ver neve na serra de aire e candeeiros! Acham que da??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 16:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chove de forma moderada neste momento. 
Já acumulei *6,6 mm* de precipitação até agora.


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 16:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bons registos de Neves pessoal de Bragança


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2008 às 16:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vejam só a massa de ar fria e instável  que aí vem depois de passada a próxima frente que já está aí ás portas...

Se hoje ,dia em que iriam subir as temperaturas já há boas acumulações de neve por todo o Norte/interior de Portugal, amanhã e nos próximos dias esta situação será concerteza reforçada ( assim se verifiquem boas quantidades de precipitação) penso ( e isto é apenas uma previsão pessoal) que se deverão vêr importantes acumulações de neve nas serras do Norte e Centro de entre 25 a 60 cm no Norte acima dos 900/1000 m  e mais de 1 metro na Serra da Estrela (Zona da Torre).Neve poderá cair qualquer lugar acima dos 700m.


----------



## Kraliv (28 Nov 2008 às 16:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas,



Tem chovido moderadamente por aqui ...e ainda bem 

Em relação a Bragança...tenho uma vizinha que se _fez à estrada _ até aí, cerca das 14.30h  

Vamos lá ver se consegue passar na Guarda


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 16:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Um forte aguaceiro fez a precipitação acumulada disparar para os *9,0 mm* que tenho actualmente.
O rain rate chegou aos *106,6 mm/h* por momentos.


----------



## paricusa (28 Nov 2008 às 16:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas,
Acho que a ultima run reduz a precipitação aqui para o norte, será que vamos precipitação para cobrir um manto branco nas serras do norte? sabado vou estar por montalegre, espero bem que ocorra uma razoavel quantidade de precipitação/neve por lá! Os entendidos que acham desta ultima run?


----------



## paricusa (28 Nov 2008 às 16:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ah esqueci-me de dizer, estou na cidade do porto e por aqui um sol de fim de tarde ilumina o local onde estou, ceu com abertas...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 16:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Um novo aguaceiro fez-me acumular mais precipitação.
Acumulei já *10,4 mm* e a temperatura desceu há pouco para os *11,3 ºC*.


----------



## iceworld (28 Nov 2008 às 16:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Este fim-de-semana prolongado não vai ser bafejado pelo bom tempo. É esperado frio, chuva e vento, com previsão de neve nas terras altas. As coisas só deverão começar a compor-se na segunda-feira.


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/pais/Tempo+no+fim-de-semana+nao+convida+a+grandes+passeios.htm


----------



## PêJê (28 Nov 2008 às 16:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Este fim-de-semana prolongado não vai ser bafejado pelo bom tempo. É esperado frio, chuva e vento, com previsão de neve nas terras altas. As coisas só deverão começar a compor-se na segunda-feira.
> 
> 
> http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/pais/Tempo+no+fim-de-semana+nao+convida+a+grandes+passeios.htm



Desculpa, não é bom tempo? Então o que é???... 
Á meses que espero por um fim de semana assim


----------



## DRC (28 Nov 2008 às 16:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabou de cair aqui um forte aguaceiro.
Temperatura estável.

No Sabugal o dia está a ser marcado por aguaceiros, 
sendo que ao inicio da manhã caiu um que foi aguaneve. 
(Informação de uma amiga minha residente lá)


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2008 às 17:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu pouco nublado
A Helena fará sentir muito marginalmente os seus efeitos na Madeira
por agora 11,5ºC
92%HR

min 10,1ºC
max 12,8ºC
prec 7,1mm


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 17:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Assim ficou Bragança, vista do Castelo


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2008 às 17:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui depois de um grande periodo de chuva continua, vão caindo alguns aguaceiros.
Tactual: 10.7ºC


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2008 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Imagem de satélite:






Trovoadas




Análise de satélite


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2008 às 17:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas tardes!

Por Castelo Branco, tarde de chuva/aguaceiros por vezes moderados que começaram por volta das 13h, com algumas abertas a partir das 15h. 

Neste momento chuvisca um pouco, tendo-se acumulado não mais de 3mm hoje.

A temperatura máxima não foi além dos 9.5ºC, estando agora na casa dos 8ºC. Pode ser que arrefeça agora com algumas abertas, pois a queda de temperatura sempre que chove é uma ilusão (temporária), embora real claro.

Os nossos amigos espanhois do IM (AEMET), são bem mais generosos no que toca a prever cotas de neve para os próximos dias, nomeadamente:

Castilla Leon, Salamanca com cota nos 900m hoje, a cair até 300m na 2ªF:

*http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=37001*

Caceres, Estremadura com cota nos 1000m hoje, a cair até 500m na 2ªF:

*http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=10001*

Outras: 

Zamora, Castilla Leon com cota nos 800m hoje, a cair para 300m na 2ªF:

*http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49001*

Ourense, cm cota nos 800m hoje, a cair para 300m na 2ªF:

*http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=32001
*

No que toca a cotas para hoje, parece-me que acertaram!

Vamos ver que tal se comportam no fim de semana..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 17:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com *11,6 ºC* e uma humidade de *89 %*.


----------



## filipept (28 Nov 2008 às 17:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Olá,

Acabo de chegar do gerês e ainda não tinha neve, pelo menos na zona da mata da albergaria, calcedonia ou serra amarela. Os carris não dava par ver muito bem por causa do nevoeiro, mas até onde dava para ver e com alguma abertas esporádicas também não havia ainda neve.
Por enquanto tudo tranquilo, possívelmente esta noite deixará um cenário bem diferente.

P.S: A barragem de Vilarinho das Furnas está a niveis muito baixos, mais parecem níveis de verão (este verão esteve bem mais cheia  )


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 17:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Na fase mais intensa...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2008 às 17:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais do mesmo aqui pela Pampilhosa da serra, a amplitude térmica foi quase nula apenas 2grus, variando dos 5graus ás 9 horas para os 7graus a partira das 13 horas.
Espero que com o cair da noite e com a entrada do ar frio isto mude e para baixo
de resto é chuva e nada de vento pelo menos nada de mais.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2008 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento vai chuviscando por aqui.
T.Actual: 12.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais uma...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2008 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

linda linda linda...


----------



## Zoelae (28 Nov 2008 às 17:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Belas fotos, mas sabem a pouco...queremos mais


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2008 às 17:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E Já chove com mais intensidade.
T.Actual: 12.2ºC


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2008 às 17:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom, agora é que a temperatura não desce.. 

Vejo o nevoeiro a descer pelo castelo, já vai nos 450m, daqui a pouco tenho nevoeiro cerrado na cidade e a chuviscar.

Bom fim de semana a todos!!


----------



## Turista (28 Nov 2008 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por Peniche, céu bem carregado, algum vento, e precipitação. (nada de neve )
Sigo com 10.4ºC , 93%,  1009.1 hPa.


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 17:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mr. phillip disse:


> Mais uma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa foto


----------



## mont (28 Nov 2008 às 17:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ola a todos 
Este é o meu batismo no forum, contudo e como vou praticar alpinismo para a serra da estrela gostava de saber que previsão fazem de neve acumulada para zona das pistas/torre para segunda feira de manha

Desde já o meu muito obrigado e a certeza que postarei imensas fotos depois (só para meter raiva ) lol


----------



## *Dave* (28 Nov 2008 às 17:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Grande chuvada por aqui .

Sigo com nevoeiro e:
T:* 7,2ºC *(totalmente estável)
HR:* 93%*
P: *1007,8mb/hPa*


----------



## DRC (28 Nov 2008 às 17:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*NEVE NA SERRA DA ESTRELA*

Prevê-se a ocorrência de 
precipitação que na Serra da
Estrela e outros pontos (acima dos 700 metros) será neve.
Quanto a acumulações tudo dependerá da 
quantidade de precipitação mas na minha opinião
poderão vir a ser 80 cm de neve.

*CAPITAIS DE DISTRITO COM MAIOR PROBABILIDADE DE NEVE*

- BRAGANÇA (Amanhã: -3ºC / 4ºC)

- GUARDA (Amanhã: -1ºC / 2ºC)


----------



## Stinger (28 Nov 2008 às 17:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui em gondomar ceu muito nublado e nao chove


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 17:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A tarde acabou com boas abertas e uma temperatura de *11,4 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2008 às 17:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu com boas abertas temperatura a descer 2ºC em 1 hora para 10.8ºC:
Pela segunda vez na vida gostava de ver tudo branco outra vez


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 18:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Cai agora um aguaceiro.
Sigo com *10,8 mm* acumulados até agora, durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## rogers (28 Nov 2008 às 18:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabei de ouvir uma trovoada. Avcho que estão 10ºC em Paços de Ferreria, gostaria que pudessem confirmar com uma medida real.

Começou a chover!


----------



## Stinger (28 Nov 2008 às 18:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui chove moderadamente a forte


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Nov 2008 às 18:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

nem mais chove bem e a temperatua continua a descer 8.5 ºc


----------



## Filipe (28 Nov 2008 às 18:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite!
Parada (Almeida) 820m
Neste momento 3,1ºC e chove...


----------



## *Dave* (28 Nov 2008 às 18:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura nem mexe!
Hoje que devia mas era descer ...

T: *7,2ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1007,8mb/hPa*


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2008 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com 10.4ºC, precipitação acumulada 3,0mm e céu pouco nublado ou limpo.


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2008 às 18:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui 0,5ºC, ainda não cai nada mas temo que a frente que aí vem deixe por aqui precipitação em forma de chuva, para depois mais para a noite passar novamente a neve. Máxima de 0,6ºC por agora.


----------



## Stinger (28 Nov 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Esta a trovejar aqui um bom trovao ja deitou as tvs a baixo


----------



## Perfect Storm (28 Nov 2008 às 18:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde!Estou neste momento em S.Pedro  de moel junto ao mas à espera da frente! O  vento de Sul sopra muito forte


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 18:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá tarde animada com muita chuva e algum vento 

Até agora 4.3 mm  e estou com 11.0ºC nem quero imaginar quando o ar frio chegar


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Nov 2008 às 18:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Stinger disse:


> Esta a trovejar aqui um bom trovao ja deitou as tvs a baixo



Confirmo, já ouvi um trovão. Chove com alguma intensidade e já se sente algum frio, sigo com 6.0ºC.


----------



## karkov (28 Nov 2008 às 18:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

estou em Joane, algures entre Famalicao e Guimaraes, e vinha á meia hora com 11º no carro... de repente vi o maior relampago da minha vida... algo brutal mesmo... "desabou" uma chuvada brutal e desconfio que a temperatura tenha caido mesmo muito... mas... ja nao estou no carro só desconfio


----------



## Stinger (28 Nov 2008 às 18:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais outro relampago  chove bem agora


----------



## Turista (28 Nov 2008 às 18:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por estes lados vai chovendo... já que não temos direito a neve poderiamos ser brindados com umas trovoadas... há que ter fé


----------



## Brunomc (28 Nov 2008 às 18:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

céu muito nublado
vento moderado
-sem chuva-
10.5ºC 


já vi um relãmpago a pouco..a Este de Vendas Novas


----------



## Acardoso (28 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde pessoal...

Finalmente alguma animação durante a tarde  
Nesta altura esta tudo muito calmo...

Sigo com:
Pressão: 1002.0hpa
Vento: fraco a moderado (SW)
Precipitação nas ultimas 24h: 6.2mm
Temp. actual: 10.0º
Humidade: 91% 

ate log malta


----------



## jonaslor (28 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva.

Neve que é bom nem vê-la!!!!


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2008 às 18:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura voltou a descer 0.6ºC em 20 min para 9.8ºC e já começam a aparecer algumas nuvens.


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 18:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*















-0.5ºC por agora e sem precipitação.


----------



## Stinger (28 Nov 2008 às 18:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tambem queria neve aqui para a serra de santa justa 400 m


----------



## *Marta* (28 Nov 2008 às 18:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui, em Santa Cruz (Torres Vedras), períodos de chuva e algum vento...
Só quando eu vendo embora das cotas baixas é que isso tem animação. Lol.
O mais engraçado desta zona é ver as pessoas cheias de cachecóis e luvas, quando na realidade nós, vindos da Guarda, achamos que isto está ameno!!


----------



## Lightning (28 Nov 2008 às 18:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Stinger disse:


> Esta a trovejar aqui um bom trovao ja deitou as tvs a baixo





João Dias disse:


> Confirmo, já ouvi um trovão. Chove com alguma intensidade e já se sente algum frio, sigo com 6.0ºC.





Stinger disse:


> Mais outro relampago  chove bem agora





Brunomc disse:


> céu muito nublado
> vento moderado
> -sem chuva-
> 10.5ºC
> ...



Eu disse-vos que a esperança é a última coisa a morrer... Aí está a prova, muitos de vocês estão a ser / vão ser premiados com relâmpagos, enquanto que eu ainda mantenho essa esperança acesa, e espero pacificamente por ver o primeiro clarão no horizonte. De tripé montado e máquina fotográfica nova, a espera faz-se ao som de bela musica...

Vão ver que a Helena ainda nos vai dar algumas surpresas... 

Entretanto desejo boa sorte a todos.


----------



## Stinger (28 Nov 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

mais um relampago mas ja ta longe a trovoada...



Ps: 100 users a ler


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

não há condições, também quero TROVOADAS!!!!!


----------



## Brigantia (28 Nov 2008 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas, 

Acabei de chegar a Bragança. Que belo cenário

Neste momento 0,6ºC e 98%HR.


O estranho é que a acumulação é maior quanto mais perto de Bragança se está...
O alto de Rossas quase não tem neve


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 19:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vince, pelas imagens de radar quando voltaremos a ter precipitação aqui? O frio parece estar bem instalado...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E está a chover novamente por aqui.
T.Actual: 12.0ºC


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite
Pressão: 1001.2 hPa
Temp. 9.4ºC
Precipitação 24h: 11.9mm
O meu strike alert está a dar sinal


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chove muito e troveja!

Por volta das 18 e 20 houve um grande relêmpago que deixou  metade do Porto às escuras para a zona de Leixões , Leça e Matosinhos!

A trovoada continua e a temperatura está a descer depressa, já registo 8.6 graus e a descer!

Pressão neste momento: 1000 hpa  e em queda... - 2.1 hpa  nas últimas 3 horas..

Ela vem aí!!


----------



## Stinger (28 Nov 2008 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Snifa disse:


> Chove muito e troveja!
> 
> Por volta das 18 e 20 houve um grande relêmpago que deixou  metade do Porto às escuras para a zona de Leixões , Leça e Matosinhos!
> 
> ...



Ela quem?? a neve ??


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura a subir para 10ºC


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já se ouve


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2008 às 19:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Stinger disse:


> Ela quem?? a neve ??



A Helena...


----------



## Stinger (28 Nov 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Snifa disse:


> A Helena...





E com ela neve


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Nov 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Também quero animação para estas bandas. Já nem me recordo da última vez que tive trovoadas pela noite e na zona.


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2008 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

estou a estranhar esta estabilidade da temperatura, se continuar assim, a neve é para esquesser


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Nov 2008 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

As imagens de satélite desta vez não enganam: -chove moderadamente nesta última hora , já uns 3 relâmpagos contabilizados e a temperatura é que tarda a baixar: 10.4º.
Amanhã parto bem cedo em busca do Portugal Branco que espera por nós.
E se a coisa correr de feição fico para domingo...


----------



## dgstorm (28 Nov 2008 às 19:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui acordei com 3ºC e alguma chuva, ainda pensei que ia ver uns farrapos mas nada... o dia foi gelado e com chuva mais intensa agora ao final da tarde e juntando dois relampagos... por agora sigo com 7.6ºC e chove moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> estou a estranhar esta estabilidade da temperatura, se continuar assim, a neve é para esquesser



A temperatura só desce depois da frente passar, até lá ela ainda vai subir e só depois da chuva caí a pique, e depois sim, poderá vir a neve.

Estou com 10.7ºC


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Vince, pelas imagens de radar quando voltaremos a ter precipitação aqui? O frio parece estar bem instalado...



Olha, eu hoje já tive a minha dose de embaralhação, não contava com esse nevão, apenas alguma pouca antes de chover, afinal caiu muita e praticamente não choveu e as máximas aguentaram-se pelos 0ºc. Pelo que não te fies muito no que digo  
Mas eu acho que à medida que a frente chega as temperaturas vão subir um pouco e só depois é que regressará neve se houver precipitação já muito ao fim da noite e madrugada. Ou então, a frente é bastante activa e a precipitação intensa só por si fará descer as temperaturas que aí se mantém baixas et voilá, neve de novo. Mas como disse, hoje já estou bastante baralhado com tudo, isso aí em Bragança é um mundo à parte com as suas bolhas de frio


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Nov 2008 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E neste momento em Almada não chove. E até temos céu limpo...

 TEMPERATURA +12 °C   
   HUMIDADE 75 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1002 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 6.8 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Oeste


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Zoelae disse:


> Belas fotos, mas sabem a pouco...queremos mais



Que não te falte nada...


----------



## Filipe (28 Nov 2008 às 19:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui estabilizou pelos 3ºC... caiu há pouco um aguaceiro de chuva que parecia vir misturado com neve...


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 19:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

No castelo, que ainda fica mais belo pintado de branco...


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2008 às 19:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura volta a subir para 10.2ºC e começa a chover.


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Nov 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem, felizmente aqui pelos nossos lados nortenhos já se vê um pouco de tudo..Chuva, neve,trovoada, algum vento...Estamos bem lançados neste fenómeno!A temperatura aqui pelo Porto está como nos relatos anteriores d outros "foreros" nos 7,8ºC e com tendência a descer!
Como diria o outro, "está bonito está...!!"


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem grandes vídeos phillip, que qualidade 

Aqui parece estar a subir, de repente foi dos 0,3ºC para os 0,7ºC, será a frente a chegar?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Nov 2008 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

haaaaa
transito congestionado MARAO JA TEM NEVEEEEE  DDDDDDDD

FONTE:Estradas de Portugal


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 19:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não vos quero massacrar com fotos e videos, mas fica mais esta, dá para ver bem a quantidade que caía na altura...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Obrigado, Vince! 

Por aqui nevoeiro muito cerrado agora.


----------



## dgstorm (28 Nov 2008 às 19:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mr. phillip disse:


> Não vos quero massacrar com fotos e videos, mas fica mais esta, dá para ver bem a quantidade que caía na altura...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fotos e videos de neve nunca são massacre 
Grandes fotos, grandes videos


----------



## Zoelae (28 Nov 2008 às 19:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> A temperatura só desce depois da frente passar, até lá ela ainda vai subir e só depois da chuva caí a pique, e depois sim, poderá vir a neve.
> 
> Estou com 10.7ºC



Irá assistir-se a uma descida da temperatura logo que comece a precipitar. As temperatura  baixas que temos agora, pré-frontais não se devem a irradiação de calor como em outras situações que temos vindo a acompanhar, estão em concordância com a temperatura da massa de ar pré-frontal, esta que no nordeste transmontano sofreu influências do geográficas e arrefeceu ainda mais (aqui por irradiação, nas noites anteriores, a massa de ar arrefecido, mantém-se estavel junto há superfície, por isso ainda se observa inversão térmica, tal facto tem sido favorecida pela fraca intensidade do vento). Por outro lado, as temperaturas pré-frontais ocorrem num contexto de céu muito nublado e muita humidade atmosférica, ou seja está a haver condensação, reacção exotérmica, havendo libertação de calor (o que também acontece na frente), mesmo assim as temperaturas actuais são baixas, o que indica que a massa de ar pré-frontal é muito fria. Portanto, com a aproximação da frente, logo que precipite, as temperaturas não subirão, elas descerão e na fase inicial a descida será mais acentuada nos locais onde a precipitação seja forte. Quem tem dúvidas consulte o graficos de temperaturas das localidades costeiras galegas, onde a frente já está a esvazar água e repare que a temperatura desceu.

BONS NEVÕES PARA TODOS


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Nov 2008 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

neste momento não chove aqui em Sesimbra, vento moderado Noroeste, 12.0º

a equipa Meteoalerta aguarda serenamente pela trovoada   tudo pronto para captar os melhores momentos  

abraços


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estas fotos e estes videos de neve são um REGALO para a vista 

Gostava de ver neve no Montejunto, não sei se será possível


----------



## jonaslor (28 Nov 2008 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Cada vez começo acreditar na previsão www.snow-forecast.com para a zona da serra da estrela.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 19:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura encontra-se estagnada nos *11,0 ºC*.
Mesmo com céu limpo, o vento de Oeste, que traz consigo ar quente, não permite uma maior descida da temperatura.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pobre ferrari!!!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## diogogrosso (28 Nov 2008 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pessoal como está a serra da estrela ? Está a nevar muito ? As estradas estão abertas ?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 19:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bemmm estou com 97% e a temperatura está nos 11.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Bemmm estou com 97% e a temperatura está nos 11.0ºC



Sim, nota-se bastante humidade para esses lados. 
Avisto alguma neblina a Oeste, precisamente nessa direcção.


----------



## dgstorm (28 Nov 2008 às 20:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui caiu agora uma forte granizada.
temps: 7.2ºC


----------



## *Dave* (28 Nov 2008 às 20:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura continua alta...

T: *6,7ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1005,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Minho (28 Nov 2008 às 20:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O ar frio está mesmo às portas....


----------



## jonaslor (28 Nov 2008 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



diogogrosso disse:


> Pessoal como está a serra da estrela ? Está a nevar muito ? As estradas estão abertas ?




As estradas estão cortadas devido ao forte nevão que está a cair...


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2008 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem aqui(Pampilhosa da serra) a temperatura enfim começou a descer, estão agora 6.5 graus.
Continuo com esperança.


----------



## Filipe (28 Nov 2008 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

...pois e por aqui subiu... 4.7ºC


----------



## iceworld (28 Nov 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Recomeçou a chover e a temperatura a descer 
7.0mm até agora e 9.5º


----------



## kikofra (28 Nov 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ou ouve um bug na estação que estou a seguir ou entao foi uma rajada meu deus!!!:


----------



## jonaslor (28 Nov 2008 às 20:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chove pouco, e com temperatura de 4 º C.
Humidade: 97%


----------



## *Dave* (28 Nov 2008 às 20:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tenho um nevoeiro muito muito fraquinho, mas está cá .

T: *6,6ºC* 
HR:* 95%*
P: *1005,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Nov 2008 às 20:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas.
Vendaval em Faro. Tipico dia de Inverno.
Bem 16º, 64km/h e chuvada. Bem é mais chuva e pancadas repentinas.
Pressão 1008.
Ah os alarmes já dispararam XD


----------



## Luis França (28 Nov 2008 às 20:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Falei agora para o Café do Preto a 1120 mt de altitude. Disseram-me que caiu uma nevada de manhã que não acumulou mas, às 18h e tal caiu um grande trovão e desatou a nevar até agora e continua. Esta neve está a acumular e bem. De manhã estarão isolados como me contaram.

Em Pitões das Júnias!


e eu em Lx.


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2008 às 20:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a chover, desde as 18h15

Temp: *8,1ºC* e a descer muito rapidamente
Hum: *87%*


----------



## paricusa (28 Nov 2008 às 20:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas,
Omeu irmao está em montalegre, a vila já esta coberta de neve assim como as estradas, alguns carros sem correntes ja pararam de circular.. isto promete... é pena que so amanha posso ir para lá!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 20:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Manuel Brito disse:


> Boas.
> Vendaval em Faro. Tipico dia de Inverno.
> Bem 16º, 64km/h e chuvada. Bem é mais chuva e pancadas repentinas.
> Pressão 1008.
> Ah os alarmes já dispararam XD



Pois é.
Faro também teve hoje uma mínima de *4,4 ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2008 às 20:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Depois de Faro segue-se Olhão, chove tipo pancadas acompanhadas de um vendaval autêntico, em poucos segundos passou da calmaria a uma noite de inverno que já tinha saudades.


----------



## jPdF (28 Nov 2008 às 20:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Em carregal do Sal chove com bastante intensidade desde as 19.45... a temperatura está estável nos 7.8ºC...

Mínima de Hoje: *-1.3ºC* por volta das 3 da manhã!


----------



## Brunomc (28 Nov 2008 às 20:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui o céu está agora pouco nublado e o vento está fraco a moderado..tenho 10.0¤C


----------



## snowboard (28 Nov 2008 às 20:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Que se passa aqui em Bragança? A temp está a subir continuamente, mais de 1 grau na última hora...já vamos nos 2.2ºC!!!!!!



Ai a neve que lá se vai!


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2008 às 20:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui já começou a chover, a temperatura está nos 2,3ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Nov 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui a temperatura vai subindo 
T: 6,8ºC
HR: 95%

Previsão das chuvadas para Portugal:


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2008 às 20:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A chuva parou
A temperatura ja desceu aos 7,8ºC mas esta novamente a subir *8,0ºC* actual
Hum: *88%*


----------



## Filipe (28 Nov 2008 às 20:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

voltou a descer 3.2ºC e não chove, nem neva...


----------



## Perfect Storm (28 Nov 2008 às 20:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui chove torrêncialmente
Vento muito forte e já ouvi um trovão.
Temp: 9,7ºC
Pressão: 1002hpa a descer
Hr: 96%.
Está uma noite espectacular


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 20:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já se ouviu um belo trovão por aqui.
Chuva é que ainda nada.

*Edit:* Mais 3 descargas para além dessa, agora mesmo, 2 minutos depois.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2008 às 20:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui começou a chover moderadamente o vento intensificou-se e atemperatura desceu 0.5ºC para 9.9ºC .


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 20:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui também já chove, com 3.5ºC. Aliás, a temperatura tem estado sempre a subir de há umas horas para cá...


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2008 às 21:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Voltou a descer para os 9.5ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Nov 2008 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a subir...

T: *6,9ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1002,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Fantkboy (28 Nov 2008 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Trovoada em Odivelas  Chuva bastante forte acompanhada de granizo


----------



## Brigantia (28 Nov 2008 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Na zona Oeste da cidade também já chove
0,9ºC e 1,2ºC nas duas estações que tenho em casa.


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2008 às 21:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

0.9 e é chuva????
bem por aqui ( pampilhosa da serra) a temperatura continua constante enbora tenha descido um pouco 6,5graus comessa a chover, e pelos mapas vem ai com força.
quanto á neve eu julgo que já não é desta que vou verla cair aqui á porta


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 21:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

há pouco chovia de forma moderado e com algum vento á mistura

impressionante foi a queda da temperatura quando começou a chover tinha 12.0ºC agora já ia nos 10.1ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (28 Nov 2008 às 21:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> 0.9 e é chuva????
> bem por aqui ( pampilhosa da serra) a temperatura continua constante enbora tenha descido um pouco 6,5graus comessa a chover, e pelos mapas vem ai com força.
> quanto á neve eu julgo que já não é desta que vou verla cair aqui á porta



Aqui caiu com força, agora acalmou. a temperatura a baixar significativamente. dos 11.3 em 10 minutos baixou para 10.7 cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 21:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu *1,0 mm*.
Estou já com *11,8 mm* acumulados hoje.


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 21:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui trovoadas é que nada


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Nov 2008 às 21:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

CHove com muita intensidade na Covilhã e começamos a esquecer as possibilidades de neve. a temperatura está muito alta, cerca de 5º (mais do que de dia) e seria necessária uma descida muito acentuada para ver o elemento branco. Em adiçao, nao podemos subir nada nada nada, porque a policia corta o transito à saída da covilhã, por isso nem à rosa negra dá para ir. 

Enfim, esperemos melhor...


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Nov 2008 às 21:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Deixa lá que aqui, a dois passos de Odivelas também não estou a ter nada.

Só chuva por vezes forte, proveniente dessa célula em princípio.

Para já:

 TEMPERATURA +13.4 °C   
   HUMIDADE 61 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1000 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 6.8 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Oeste


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2008 às 21:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> CHove com muita intensidade na Covilhã e começamos a esquecer as possibilidades de neve. a temperatura está muito alta, cerca de 5º (mais do que de dia) e seria necessária uma descida muito acentuada para ver o elemento branco. Em adiçao, nao podemos subir nada nada nada, porque a policia corta o transito à saída da covilhã, por isso nem à rosa negra dá para ir.
> 
> Enfim, esperemos melhor...



Tem calma rapaz... a surpresa esta mesmo no satelite... ve bem a bolsa gelida que vem atras da linha instavel!!! ai vem a neve

Espreita aqui:

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp&sat=ir

Ai as temp vem baixas!


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não desesperem, as horas seguintes hão-de ser melhores!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2008 às 21:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Resumo do dia (que foi trabalho e mais trabalho)

Já ganhei o dia malta!!! Fui a Lagoa ás 9h(ainda não chegava) da matina e qualfoi o meu espanto... VER A SERRA DE MONCHIQUE com manchas brancas!!!!  Caia sucessivamente neve nos pontos altos ( +- 800 m)  Mas acumulaçoes nao foram grande coisa pois sempre que os aguaceiros se batiam nem sempre vinha com neve deixando so as ''pequenas'' manchas brancas no topo!!! Mas depois PUFF a cota deve ter aumentado a cota!!


LINDOOOOOOOOOOOO ! eu e os meus colegas presenciaram tambem estupefactos!  Foi pena a falta de Fotos!!!!

Os aguaceiros tem-se mantido fortes e alguns flashs ao longe...

Sensaçao termica muito acentuada e o vento é moderado com rajadas fortes!!!

Fica aqui o meu report!!!


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2008 às 21:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

fico á espera e amanhã vou levantarme bem cedo para não perder nada, visto que a surpresa tá emcomendada para de manhã


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 21:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;99470 disse:
			
		

> Resumo do dia (que foi trabalho e mais trabalho)
> 
> Já ganhei o dia malta!!! Fui a Lagoa ás 9h(ainda não chegava) da matina e qualfoi o meu espanto... VER A SERRA DE MONCHIQUE com manchas brancas!!!!  Caia sucessivamente neve nos pontos altos ( +- 800 m)  Mas acumulaçoes nao foram grande coisa pois sempre que os aguaceiros se batiam nem sempre vinha com neve deixando so as ''pequenas'' manchas brancas no topo!!! Mas depois PUFF a cota deve ter aumentado a cota!!
> 
> ...



bom registo só faltaram as fotos


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2008 às 21:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

À semelhança do que aconteceu no dia 18 de Daembro do ano passado a noite trouxe a chuva e com esta o fim da neve

Neste momento a estou com a maxima do dia que é de 1.4ºC

É muito frustante ver a neve desaparecer com a chuva


----------



## Santos (28 Nov 2008 às 21:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite caros amigos,

Para tudo existe um motivo, por algum motivo também a temperatura sobe ou desce, chove ou neva.

Basta olharem para os mapas a 850 hpa bem como a 500 hpa e fácilmente irão verificar que estamos com valores de temperatura a 850hpa de aprox. +2.8º bem como a temperatura a 500 hpa será de aprox -24º, logo não faz qualquer sentido o desespero que alguns membros demonstram.

A partir da meia noite a iso 0 encontra-se em metade do território de Portugal Continental, com a -27 a 500 hpa em parte do território.
Cerca de duas horas mais tarde teremos cerca de -1 ca 850 hpa e -31 / -32 aos 500 hpa ...

Depois existem outros factores a ter em conta.
Logo calma que tudo tem o seu tempo, mas não dsanimem...


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Nov 2008 às 21:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Muita chuva agora em Almada...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui pinga bem, mas nada de muito forte, o vento tambem é forte 

Estou com 10.4ºC  a pressão está nos 1004hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui chove q.b. com alguma trovoada a NO.
Os trovões sucedem-se e o ruído é bastante perceptível.
Faz precisamente hoje 3 meses que já não via e ouvia trovoada.


----------



## Nuno (28 Nov 2008 às 21:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Santos disse:


> Boa noite caros amigos,
> 
> Para tudo existe um motivo, por algum motivo também a temperatura sobe ou desce, chove ou neva.
> 
> ...



Boa noite Por aqui 10.8ºC e céu muito nublado, aqui fico á espera de uns bons aguaceiros. Á quanto tempo amigo Santos, espero que teja tudo bem consigo e com a sua família.

Abraços Nuno


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fui dar agora a minha ultima caminhada nocturna por Bragança, e chove a bom chover...
É pena ver a neve a desaparecer, embora ainda haja muita para dar e vender...
De qualquer forma, já valeu pelo dia de hoje e para amanhã está encomendada dose igual ou melhor, para quem cá fica, o que não é o meu caso...
Sigo com 3.9ºC, a máxima do dia(!)...


----------



## dgstorm (28 Nov 2008 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

POr aqui ja nao chove, sigo com 6.3ºC !


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Nov 2008 às 21:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;99468 disse:
			
		

> Tem calma rapaz... a surpresa esta mesmo no satelite... ve bem a bolsa gelida que vem atras da linha instavel!!! ai vem a neve
> 
> Espreita aqui:
> 
> ...



Gracias!!! Já estive a ver e de facto, cerca de duas horas trarão a frente fria. A precipitaçao parece bem menos, mas nao podemos pedir tudo. sempre nos animamos! 

De momento segue a chuva torrencial, com 4º. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui um verdadeiro dilúvio, está a chover mesmo muito, como se costuma dizer "Chove a potes" a algum tempo que não via chover tanto, e não pára, céu encoberto e pelas imagens de satélite vem ai mais e melhor, vento moderado com rajadas, um pouco fortes, 10,5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2008 às 21:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui também já chove bem, e o vento sopra por vezes forte.
T.Actual: 10.9ºC


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2008 às 21:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Santos disse:


> Boa noite caros amigos,
> 
> Para tudo existe um motivo, por algum motivo também a temperatura sobe ou desce, chove ou neva.
> 
> ...



Bom regresso Santos, espero que esteja tudo bem aí
é verdade o que dizes.. a ansiedade impera 
Noite bem animada em quase todo o Portugal Continental.. sim porque as ilhas foram riscadas do mapa de passagem da Helena, não quer nada connosco 
O que vai chegando é o frio, aqui vou com 11,2ºC
90%HR
Na Madeira são possiveis aguaceiros durante a noite e neve acima dos 2000 metros


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 21:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui 1,5ºC com chuva e neve.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O tempo aqui acabou de mudar, fui até à janela e se já chovia muito ainda chovia mais e o vento tornou-se muito forte


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neve bastante agora.


----------



## snowboard (28 Nov 2008 às 22:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui no campo redondo é mais chuva do que neve!!!!!


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 22:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui agora começa a chover! até ao momento tenho um acumulado de *7,4mm*...11,3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 22:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura desceu bem agora, e já neva novamente, misturado com chuva... Cai bem agora... 2.8ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Nov 2008 às 22:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

tornado, outra vez sem maquina??  

aqui em Sesimbra a Helena começou agora.

vento moderado com rajadas, chuva por vezes forte, 9.4º

abraços


----------



## Santos (28 Nov 2008 às 22:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Bom regresso Santos, espero que esteja tudo bem aí
> é verdade o que dizes.. a ansiedade impera
> Noite bem animada em quase todo o Portugal Continental.. sim porque as ilhas foram riscadas do mapa de passagem da Helena, não quer nada connosco
> O que vai chegando é o frio, aqui vou com 11,2ºC
> ...



Muito obrigado amigo Rog

O trabalho tem na realidade absorvido muito do meu tempo, mas é sempre bom voltar a "casa".
Sabes que ao ver aquela massa fria no Atlântico lembrei-me de ti e do Pico do Areeiro.
Por aqui 7.9C - 1004 Hpa


----------



## Turista (28 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por Peniche a temperatura está estagnada nos 10,1ºC...
Muita chuva e vento...
Mesmo bom para estar em casa... mas zero trovoadas....


----------



## iceworld (28 Nov 2008 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Neve bastante agora.




Vejam lá se decidem de uma vez!!
Neva ou não neva
Tal como aconteceu com muitos de nós quando começou a chover a temperatura desceu o que ai já deu para aí ser em forma de neve!!
Desejo-vos pelo menos 3 dias de neve


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2008 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Santos disse:


> Muito obrigado amigo Rog
> 
> O trabalho tem na realidade absorvido muito do meu tempo, mas é sempre bom voltar a "casa".
> Sabes que ao ver aquela massa fria no Atlântico lembrei-me de ti e do Pico do Areeiro.
> Por aqui 7.9C - 1004 Hpa




Infelizmente para aqui não vai cair nada de neve.. a cota hipotética fica bem acima do Pico mais alto da Madeira (1862m no Pico Ruivo).. mas durante a semana ainda caiu qualquer coisa no Pico Ruivo, nada de mais.

Sigo com 11,1ºC
89%HR
1017hpa
céu nublado


----------



## filipept (28 Nov 2008 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui vou com 6.4º 57% de HR e pressão de 994 (estou com algumas duvidas na pressão da minha estação)

P.s: Tornado vais para uma caçada sem máquina e se te aparece mesmo um tornado ficas sem registar o momento


----------



## Redfish (28 Nov 2008 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva fraca a moderada desde as 18 horas 
Neve só norte 

Sorte teve a minha irmã que foi passar o Fim de Semana a Bragança (Zona de Valpaços)


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por agora a chuva acalmou um bocado, mesmo ainda à pouco ouvi um trovão mas mesmo muito ao longe nem flash's nem nada vamos aguardar, as imagens de satélite mostram qualquer coisa a aproximar-se e a frente bem activa


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Localização de trovoadas


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 22:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Localização de trovoadas



Rog deve ter sido aqueles dois pontinhos amarelos que eu ouvi


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Voltou apenas a chover...


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura  é já de 9,9ºC com vento moderado e um wind chill de 6/7ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 22:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabei agora mesmo de ver um relâmpago e o vento é tanto que algumas luzes falham outras apagam-se


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 22:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Localização de trovoadas



Nesse mapa confirmam-se as trovoadas que tive a NO. 
Esse mapa é das 22h espanholas, ou seja, 21h portuguesas.
Se esperarmos pelas 22h portuguesas, irão ver-se muito mais descargas nesta zona.


----------



## Teles (28 Nov 2008 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite,por aqui chuva moderada a forte, vento fraco com rajadas por vezes muito muito fortes e uma temperatura na casa dos 7 graus


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Nov 2008 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por agora abrandou um pouco. O que eu dava para ter uma trovoada aqui. Elas andam aí... mas...


----------



## *Dave* (28 Nov 2008 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora começou a chover forte e o vento a soprar com rajadas muito fortes.
A temperatura desceu um pouco.
T: *5,7ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1000,4mb/hPa*

Não quero estar confirmar nada, mas tenho a impressão de que ouvi um trovão...


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2008 às 22:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bem eu venho aqui renovar as espectativas de neve aqui na panpilhosa da serra baichou e muito a temperatura dos 6.5 para os 4.3 em apenas uma hora, a continuar assim vamos ter neve a cotas baichas.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Nov 2008 às 22:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura desce a bom ritmo....
As previsão apontam para uma "saraivada" logo na manhã de Sábado.

T: *5,4ºC*
HR: *94%*


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fui agora dar uma volta pela Serra de Nogueira. Quando subia, demorei a encontrar neve, na curva da Chouriça ainda era só chuva e sem acumulação. Desci para o Zoio mas nevava muito e inverti, com o receio. Quando desci, uns 30min depois, já tive dificuldades e nevava de forma muito intensa, até cá baixo ao cruzamento de Nogueira.

Por aqui continua a nevar, mas com muito mais chuva no meio, apesar de ter 0.5ºC neste momento,








A matrícula desapareceu com a neve


----------



## iceworld (28 Nov 2008 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabei de falar com o meu irmão que chegou agora a Vila Real e disse-me que na A24 na zona de Lamego neva .
Em Vila Real o carro marcava 3º e chove fraco 

Por aqui a chuva continua por vezes forte e a temperatura continua nos 9º


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tiradas há 20/30min a uns 900 metros.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já acumulei *15,6 mm*.
A temperatura segue nos *9,2 ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom pessoal, por aqui me fico, provavelmente o meu ultimo post aqui em Bragança...
Deixo o registo de temperatura nos 3.4ºC, tendo parado de chover agora...
Até amanhã...


----------



## pedromachado (28 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Noite, muito raramente comento no fórum... até porque não tenho meteorologica e comparado com os membros deste forum, sou mesmo um leigo na matéria ... de qaulquer forma sempre fui muito interessado por fenómenos da meteorologia, e gostava de saber, na vossa opinião, se esta frente fria que se aproxima poderá trazer surpresas para regiões que não estão mesmo nada habituadas a ver neve!!


----------



## storm (28 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tarde de chuva, chuva moderada/forte com períodos de muito forte, o vento era fraco com rajadas fortes(ao longe até parecia neve, mas era de tanta chuva que caia)

Por volta das 18:30 ouviu-se um grande trovão, mas não houve mais nada

A pouco acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de vento, fazendo a temperatura descer(15 minutos=0.5ºC).

venha o frio, trovoada e chuva (já que não dá neve)

Boas fotos e vídeos (com a resolução que estão ainda torna-se mais emocionante ver)


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2008 às 22:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E volta a chover!
Temp: *9,0ºC*
Hum: *81%*


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



pedromachado disse:


> Boa Noite, muito raramente comento no fórum... até porque não tenho meteorologica e comparado com os membros deste forum, sou mesmo um leigo na matéria ... de qaulquer forma sempre fui muito interessado por fenómenos da meteorologia, e gostava de saber, na vossa opinião, se esta frente fria que se aproxima poderá trazer surpresas para regiões que não estão mesmo nada habituadas a ver neve!!



A frente não mas o pós frontal sim  pode  pelo menos umas boas granizadas em muitos locais incluindo o Litoral é muito muito provável nas próximas horas e dias


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui nada de chuva, estou com 9.7ºC


----------



## Snowflake (28 Nov 2008 às 22:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pessoal, eu sou de Lisboa mas amanha estava a pensar fazer uma viagem de 1 dia e ver o manto branco que cobre as principais regiões do centro norte e interior. Que zonas vocês aconselham mais? (excepto bragança, devido à distância)

Talvez Castelo Branco e Guarda, não?

Sabem qual será a cota para amanha nessas regiões? Obrigado


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

zona de Almada 





abraços


----------



## Teles (28 Nov 2008 às 22:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui agora o vento e a chuva abrandaram e a temperatura essa está estagnada nos 7 graus


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui volta a chover moderado por vezes forte, vento moderado com rajadas fortes, 9,6ºC, até agora nada de trovoada, vamos ver o que vem ai.


----------



## dgstorm (28 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a chuva parou e a temperatura desce
5.8ºC
95%


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 23:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E volta a chover forte o chão e estradas estão completamente alagadas, se continuar a chover assim ainda vai haver cheias


----------



## iceworld (28 Nov 2008 às 23:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui a chuva parou e a temperatura desce
> 5.8ºC
> 95%



Exactamente!! A dança continua...8º e parou a


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 23:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O Vitamos reporta de Coimbra chuva com pingos grossos, temperatura a baixar subitamente e 999hPa de pressão.
Por aqui continua chuva contínua desde há bastante tempo.


----------



## Kraliv (28 Nov 2008 às 23:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas,



Pela imagem de Radar deve estar a chegar por cá  forte


A temperatura ronda neste momento os 9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (28 Nov 2008 às 23:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite pessoal!

Então por aqui o dia foi assim:
Logo pela manhã, ainda antes das 08h15, sai de casa rumo a Faro, estavam na altura 5,8ºC!!!
Estava a chuviscar e ainda olhei para a Serra de Monchique, mas não vislumbrei nada!! Se aqui em Lagoa estava 5,8ºC, lá em cima em na Fóia devia estar bem fresco!!!
Cairam alguns aguaceiros em Faro durante o dia e à hora de regresso, perto das 19h15 começou a chover COM MUITA FORÇA e MUITO VENTO. Pelo caminho todo até Lagoa apanhei CHUVA FORTE, o que me dificultou a viagem nalguns momentos

Por agora não chove, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de Sul e estão 13,1ºC!
Espero que essa massa de ar frio que ai vem também chegue aqui....

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 14,7ºC
Tmin: 5,4ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

As rajadas de vento são fortes levam a água do chão toda pelo ar e acabei de ouvir outro trovão mas muito ao longe


----------



## Fantkboy (28 Nov 2008 às 23:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> As rajadas de vento são fortes levam a água do chão toda pelo ar e acabei de ouvir outro trovão mas muito ao longe



Chove forte por aqui  Vento até assobia 

É isto o que eu chamo de Inverno!


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Nov 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui chove fraco. O vento é que está intenso.

Bah, a animação está toda a norte do rio Tejo.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 23:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fantkboy disse:


> Chove forte por aqui  Vento até assobia



Tens razão assobia mesmo muito, a pressão desceu está nos 1003Hpa, pelo que regista o IM já acomulei 4,3mm embora com o que eu vejo chover acho que acomulei mais, humidade nos 91%, vento nos 24Km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 23:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Tens razão assobia mesmo muito, a pressão desceu está nos 1003Hpa, pelo que regista o IM já acomulei 4,3mm embora com o que eu vejo chover acho que acomulei mais, humidade nos 91%, vento nos 24Km/h.



Epá, tu tás aqui tão perto de mim e aqui ainda mal chove  estou com 9.7ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Com dias assim é impossivel estar um momento que seja fora do MeteoPT, continua a chover muito e pelas imagens de satélite parace-me que vem mais


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Snowflake disse:


> Pessoal, eu sou de Lisboa mas amanha estava a pensar fazer uma viagem de 1 dia e ver o manto branco que cobre as principais regiões do centro norte e interior. Que zonas vocês aconselham mais? (excepto bragança, devido à distância)
> 
> Talvez Castelo Branco e Guarda, não?
> 
> Sabem qual será a cota para amanha nessas regiões? Obrigado



eu sugiro te apanhares a a23 em direcção à guarda, mas saíres na covilhã e subires, na medida do possivel, a serra. Caso queiras passar o fds, qualquer um dos concelhos oferece boa hotelaria. Quanto mais na serra, mais caro, é obvio. 

abraço


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a temperatura subiu e não está frio.
Chove bem!


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2008 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Snowflake disse:


> Pessoal, eu sou de Lisboa mas amanha estava a pensar fazer uma viagem de 1 dia e ver o manto branco que cobre as principais regiões do centro norte e interior. Que zonas vocês aconselham mais? (excepto bragança, devido à distância)
> 
> Talvez Castelo Branco e Guarda, não?
> 
> Sabem qual será a cota para amanha nessas regiões? Obrigado



Eu escolheria sem grandes dúvidas Guarda...


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E cheguei às minhas primeiras 100 mensagens, tens razão Mário parece mais aguaceiros locais, só por curiosidade Mário tembém és fãn de "O dia depois de amnhã"


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2008 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



filipept disse:


> Por aqui vou com 6.4º 57% de HR e pressão de 994 (estou com algumas duvidas na pressão da minha estação)
> 
> P.s: Tornado vais para uma caçada sem máquina e se te aparece mesmo um tornado ficas sem registar o momento



Não esperava pois ia em trabalho... tive numa reunião no auditorio de Lagoa (Um edificio vermelho) e daria poucas probabilidades de ver acontecer...

Não foi caçada ou melhor ''havia coelhos mas nao tinha espingarda''...

Por aqui o tempo acalmou... mas espero melhor!!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> E cheguei às minhas primeiras 100 mensagens, tens razão Mário parece mais aguaceiros locais, só por curiosidade Mário tembém és fãn de "O dia depois de amnhã"



É um filme engraçadito, que aborda um hipotético futuro climático 

Por cá chove pouco, algum vento, e estou com 9.4ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Nov 2008 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

para qum conhec Bragança. estive agora no Sao Bartolomeu e no meu carro marcava 0º e nevava moderadamente mas com flocos bem grandes...não sei a altitude mas não está muito longe de Bragança, penso que devem ser uns 800m.


----------



## amarusp (28 Nov 2008 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite, hoje tou na margem sul(Foros de Amora), a temperatura é agradável em relação a Loriga. Chove moderadamente e o vento é fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2008 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas noites o dia de hoje já se pode dizer que foi come há INVERNO para acabar o mês.

A tarde e noite  têm sido com chuva por vezes moderada,a temperatura oscilou todo o dia entre os 8.0ºc e 9.0ºc há cerca de uma hora têm vindo descer 6.4ºc.
A pressão levou um grande trambolhão nas últimas 12h 1001.4hpa com 92%hr.

Com 8.0mm de


----------



## storm (28 Nov 2008 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Despeço-me com 10ºC e sem chuva.

Boas nevadas


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 23:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> É um filme engraçadito, que aborda um hipotético futuro climático
> 
> Por cá chove pouco, algum vento, e estou com 9.4ºC.



Tens razão, eu gostei muito de ver o filme(e ainda gosto) por aqui o cenário está igual chove pouco e 9,4ºC


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2008 às 23:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> Já fui à janela duas vezes e nem uma unica nuvem, só vejo estrelas, mas que ta um frio de rachar la isso está
> 
> 1.0ºC por aqui




Tou a ver que isso varia por aí:

No INM, na estação de Braga ( Merelim) regista agora 7,5.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Nov 2008 às 23:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem despeço-me com 9,4ºC e chuva moderada.
Até amanhã e bom fds prolongado


----------



## Ledo (28 Nov 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Hoje abandonei o meu posto em Matosinhos e vim para a Guarda.  Já estou arrependido de nao ter trazido a estação comigo. Apanhei bastante chuva pelo caminho e nevoeiro!

Esteve até à pouco a chover bastante, mas para já nada de neve, nem nos pontos mais altos do IP5 que rondam a cidade! 

Espero vir a colocar fotos para fazer concorrência às imagens excelentes de Bragança!


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2008 às 23:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Nas Penhas Douradas é que deve render mesmo.


----------



## dgstorm (28 Nov 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



belem disse:


> Tou a ver que isso varia por aí:
> 
> No INM, na estação de Braga ( Merelim) regista agora 7,5.




Esse meu post foi posto para a madrugada de ontem.
Agora sigo com 5.4ºC


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> Esse meu post foi posto para a madrugada de ontem.
> Agora sigo com 5.4ºC



Sim, variou bastante  de dia para dia.


----------



## RTC (28 Nov 2008 às 23:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ainda tenho esperança de amanhã. ao chegar ao Cadaval pelas 8h, de ver um manto branco no cimo na Serra de Montejunto!


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Nov 2008 às 23:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui agora não chove, a temperaatura está nos 9.7ºC. Pressão em 1000hPa e humidade 97%

EDIT: Mensagem 100


----------



## jonaslor (28 Nov 2008 às 23:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom por cá chove forte. Perfeitamente visivel no vidro do carro quando me desloquei para casa que era misturada com neve. Algum vento à mistura. Quanto à neve propriamente dita nem ve-la.

Temp: 2,6ºC
humidade:94%


----------



## karkov (28 Nov 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui em Guimaraes a temperatura está nos 7,5º e chove....


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 23:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*Dan*, quando entra ar frio suficiente para voltarmos a ver nevar bem?


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vai chovendo com 9,5ºC e tenho um total de precipitação de 8,4mm hoje


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 00:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> *Dan*, quando entra ar frio suficiente para voltarmos a ver nevar bem?



O frio vai entrar esta noite. Espero é que não falte precipitação quando isso acontecer.


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 00:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Ledo disse:


> Hoje abandonei o meu posto em Matosinhos e vim para a Guarda.  Já estou arrependido de nao ter trazido a estação comigo. Apanhei bastante chuva pelo caminho e nevoeiro!
> 
> Esteve até à pouco a chover bastante, mas para já nada de neve, nem nos pontos mais altos do IP5 que rondam a cidade!
> 
> Espero vir a colocar fotos para fazer concorrência às imagens excelentes de Bragança!



É bom encontrar um conterraneo pelas terras da beira. Sou da Sra. da HOra.Desejo te boa sorte na procura de neve! quando encontrares, manda-a pra covilhã.
abraço


----------



## dgstorm (29 Nov 2008 às 00:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tava dificil entrar no forum 

Ora céu limpo e a temperatura desce, ora chuva e a temperatura sobe 
Sigo com 5.4ºC


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 00:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boa noite dei um pulo la acima a serra neva bem acima dos 1000m aqui pela Covilhã apenas cai agua-neve 
















tentativa de apanhar o painel das estradas em andamento  tudo cortado


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro 2008*

As nuvens estão a desaparecer, e o céu esta a ficar limpo

Temp: *8.8ºC*
Hum: *78%*


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 00:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

spiritmind , boas fotos.
Deste lado de cá da serra o painel também informa que está tudo cortado.
Vamos esperar que a cota desça.


----------



## Bgc (29 Nov 2008 às 00:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*









Pelo satélite, devemos entrar sob a influência do ar frio que se aproxima, por voltas das 02h00.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 00:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Spiritmind a primeira foto é na varanda dos carqueijais? certo?


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 00:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Pelo satélite, devemos entrar sob a influência do ar frio que se aproxima, por voltas das 02h00.



oxalá que haja precipitação nessa altura.


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 00:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> boa noite dei um pulo la acima a serra neva bem acima dos 1000m aqui pela Covilhã apenas cai agua-neve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cai agua neve? em que parte da cidade? aqui no centro nao se nota...
tb já nao chove...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2008 às 00:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Hoje foi um dia variado em acontecimentos, 1º a mínima mais baixa do ano 3.5ºC, depois os aguaceiros fortes que renderam 12 mm não esperava tanta precipitação.

Máxima: 15.5ºC
mínima: 3.5ºC

Precipitação: 12 mm

De momento não chove e o vento acalmou, na altura que ocorre os aguaceiros é que sopra mais forte, só falta uma coisinha as trovoadas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2008 às 00:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por hoje fico por aqui com céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

A temperatura vai nos 6.0ºc pressão 1000.5hpa 89%hr.

Até amanhã


----------



## salgado (29 Nov 2008 às 00:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite, aqui chove pouco, e nem uns floquitos de neve para amostra. segundo o IM a temperatura caiu 1ºc na última hora e está agora nos 3ªc e como se vê nas imagens de satélite, está a começar a chegar uma massa de ar menos húmida mas mais fria, já que tem origem mais a norte e com menos trajecto oceânico. Com ventos de sul/sw, em 10 anos no sabugal nunca vi nevar e hoje não foi excepção, agora rodando para w ou nw já podemos ter festa...


----------



## Bgc (29 Nov 2008 às 00:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com 1.0ºC e céu nublado.

Muita neve ainda em redor.


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 00:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Spiritmind a primeira foto é na varanda dos carqueijais? certo?



sim era estava la a gnr não deixava subir mais


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2008 às 00:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

avistei um relâmpago ainda ao longe.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 00:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> O frio vai entrar esta noite. Espero é que não falte precipitação quando isso acontecer.



Penso que não, a bolsa vem bem equipada e bem definida... acho que teremos surpresas...

Nem que seja de granizadas abundantes nas cotas mais baixas...


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2008 às 00:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

que zonas podem esperar espetaculo?


----------



## dgstorm (29 Nov 2008 às 00:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais uma granizada... Temperatura a descer 5.0ºC


----------



## *Marta* (29 Nov 2008 às 00:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chegou agora a informação que na Guarda já neva, nomeadamente na zona norte da cidade. Já há pequena acumulação em frente ao Vivaci...
E eu nesta pasmaceira de terra onde só há vento e chuva chamada Santa Cruz!!!


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 00:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tou à espera delas, de máquina na mão e tripé montado. O meu posto de observação está pronto e funcional... Agora que venham elas


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2008 às 00:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

a pressao aqui esta a cair


----------



## Bgc (29 Nov 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



*Marta* disse:


> Chegou agora a informação que na Guarda já neva, nomeadamente na zona norte da cidade. Já há pequena acumulação em frente ao Vivaci...
> E eu nesta pasmaceira de terra onde só há vento e chuva chamada Santa Cruz!!!




Aqui aguarda-se


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 00:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vento com rajadas de 35-55km/h
Céu muito nublado 
Temp: *8,8ºC*
Hum: *74%*

Aí vem uma


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2008 às 00:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Aqui aguarda-se



Vamos todos rezar 
*fil Dan Bgc *e eu também

Neste momento tenho 1.7ºC. Não chove não neva não nada... O céu parece que está a limpar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 00:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui continuo á espera da segunda vaga segundo o radar do IM que continua a ganhar força em termos precipitacionais e talvez electricos da segunda linha de instabilidade...

Esta a chegar... espero que esta linha já tenha arrefecido senao tenho mesmo de esperar pela bolsa de ar frio...

Vamos ver o que me reserva esta linha instavel!!  Desde que traga Granizo com força mas com estas cores de radar so muito localmente (totoloto)


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Nov 2008 às 00:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

aqui em Sesimbra continua a chuva por vezes moderada a forte acompanhada de vento.

continuamos a espera de algo mais extremo.

abraços


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 00:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## Perfect Storm (29 Nov 2008 às 00:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem!! Neste momento chove intensamente acompanhada de vento muito forte e trovoada.
Temp: 9,1ºC
Pressão: 1001 hpa (a descer)

Todo este desenvolvimento promete para esta madrugada!!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2008 às 00:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Melgaço

Queda da temperatura neste última hora. 4.7ºC e registo de 1,63mm na última hora. Com esta temperatura isto é neve a 700 metros.


----------



## *Marta* (29 Nov 2008 às 00:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eu vou tentar ir sacar umas fotos à praia amanhã...
É o que me resta!


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 00:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está a começar a chover outr vez

Temp: *8,5ºC*
Hum: *72%*


----------



## dgstorm (29 Nov 2008 às 00:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Melgaço
> 
> Queda da temperatura neste última hora. 4.7ºC e registo de 1,63mm na última hora. Com esta temperatura isto é neve a 700 metros.



Espero ver a 'minha' bela aldeia de Brufe pintada de branco amanha


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2008 às 01:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a chover com bastante intensidade e a temperatura segue nos 8º


----------



## karkov (29 Nov 2008 às 01:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> Espero ver a 'minha' bela aldeia de Brufe pintada de branco amanha



és de Brufe? onde tem "O Abucanhado"?


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2008 às 01:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> Espero ver a 'minha' bela aldeia de Brufe pintada de branco amanha



Fui procurar Brufe no Google Earth e apareçem 3 terras com esse nome??
Qual é a que te referes?
Terras de Bouro
V.N.Famalicão
Viseu


----------



## karkov (29 Nov 2008 às 01:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Fui procurar Brufe no Google Earth e apareçem 3 terras com esse nome??
> Qual é a que te referes?
> Terras de Bouro
> V.N.Famalicão
> Viseu


se é a que eu penso e o homem só fala no gerês é a de terras de bouro


----------



## dgstorm (29 Nov 2008 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



karkov disse:


> és de Brufe? onde tem "O Abucanhado"?



Nao sou de Brufe mas conheço aquilo muito bem, vou la muitas vezes ver se tem neve, quantas vezes nao é 1h da manha e tou eu la pa ver a temperatura e pa ver se a dita neve cai 
Sim, esse grande restaurante


----------



## dgstorm (29 Nov 2008 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Fui procurar Brufe no Google Earth e apareçem 3 terras com esse nome??
> Qual é a que te referes?
> Terras de Bouro
> V.N.Famalicão
> Viseu



Terras de Bouro


----------



## karkov (29 Nov 2008 às 01:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> Sim, esse grande restaurante


vista lindissima!! para mim dos melhores restaurantes em termos de ambiente aqui da zona... organizei la um almoço do Audipt.com e o povo delirou


----------



## dgstorm (29 Nov 2008 às 01:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



karkov disse:


> vista lindissima!! para mim dos melhores restaurantes em termos de ambiente aqui da zona... organizei la um almoço do Audipt.com e o povo delirou



Completamente... ja ganhou muitos prémios de arquitectura e cenas do genero 
E sigo com 5.3ºC


----------



## VerticalHorizon (29 Nov 2008 às 01:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Grande saraivada em Paços de Ferreira. Neste momento, Paços de Ferreira faz parte dos locais do país cobertos por um manto branco...  mas por motivos ligeiramente diferentes dos de Bragança


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 01:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> Grande saraivada em Paços de Ferreira. Neste momento, Paços de Ferreira faz parte dos locais do país cobertos por um manto branco...  mas por motivos ligeiramente diferentes dos de Bragança




Bem vindo...

Uma foto disso???


----------



## VerticalHorizon (29 Nov 2008 às 01:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Melgaço
> 
> Queda da temperatura neste última hora. 4.7ºC e registo de 1,63mm na última hora. Com esta temperatura isto é neve a 700 metros.



Minho, amanha por acaso vou a Castro Laboreiro... e vou passar por Melgaço, claro!! Bela terra! é neve na certa na serra da Peneda!!  Era bom que nevasse também em Melgaço city.. ... mas suponho que se nevar a partir do Cubalhão já é muito bom!!


----------



## Fantkboy (29 Nov 2008 às 01:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui 9.7 cº a descer lentamente! Hr a descer de 89% para 73% rapidamente! Creio que vai estar animado nas proximas horas! Peparem se!


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 01:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Esta madrugada N lugares vão ficar cobertos de branco mas pelo granizo  Linda imagem de Satélite e o que está a vir a caminho de norte para sul 


Tenho 9,1ºC e vento fraco a moderado 16,3km/h NW e pressão de 1002hpa


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 01:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começa a seraivar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 01:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Esta madrugada N lugares vão ficar cobertos de branco mas pelo granizo  Linda imagem de Satélite e o que está a vir a caminho de norte para sul
> 
> 
> Tenho 9,1ºC e vento fraco a moderado 16,3km/h NW e pressão de 1002hpa




Maquina Pronta 


Vou chamar desta directa ''007 EM NOITADA BRANCA''


----------



## karkov (29 Nov 2008 às 01:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;99634 disse:
			
		

> Maquina Pronta
> 
> 
> Vou chamar desta directa ''007 EM NOITADA BRANCA''


ai que tolo


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 01:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ja esteve a "granizar"

Agora, chove moderadamente
Temp: *8,5ºC*
Hum: *76%*


----------



## Acardoso (29 Nov 2008 às 01:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui esta calmo a pouco cairam uns pingos...

sigo com:
pressao: 999.5hpa
vento: fraco (SW)
temperatura:7.8º
humidade:86%

por hoje é tudo...

vamos la ver se amanha a coisa vai meter "respeito".


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 01:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Troveja aqui


----------



## Perfect Storm (29 Nov 2008 às 01:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Segundo o Estofex vamos ter uma noite animada!







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 01:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ui mas que descida de temperatura.. 6.7 ºc


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Nov 2008 às 01:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> Grande saraivada em Paços de Ferreira. Neste momento, Paços de Ferreira faz parte dos locais do país cobertos por um manto branco...  mas por motivos ligeiramente diferentes dos de Bragança



Confirmo sim senhor!Apanhei um belo susto a vir para o Porto agora, a entrar na A42 vindo exactamente de Paços de Ferreira. Estavam 4ºC e no meio das granizadas fortes ainda se viam umas gotas que se espalhavam no vidro, bem ao estilo da água-neve...Se tiveres oportunidade, segue com atenção a noite porque por aí pode dar-se uma surpresa...! Amanha penso que não escapam montes e montanhas cobertas de branco!Saída cedinho de casa para ir para a minha bela aldeia em Trás-os-Montes....


----------



## *Marta* (29 Nov 2008 às 01:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acham que vale a pena preparar a máquina e ficar acordada??
Estou em Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras.


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 01:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pela Covilhã já neva mais do que chove. pode é ser passageiro...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 01:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vento muito forte 72 km/h, e alguma chuva moderado 

Estou com 9.2ºC.


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 01:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

 de repente 3 trovões seguidos bem aqui perto! e levantou-se um grande vendaval em 1 minuto
ta giro isto


----------



## VerticalHorizon (29 Nov 2008 às 01:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Pela Covilhã já neva mais do que chove. pode é ser passageiro...




Tudo leva a crer que vai ser mesmo para fica, CidadeNeve!  Aproveita!!


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 01:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva moderada acompanhada de granizo

A temperatura e que tem dificuldade em descer, tendo *8.3ºC*


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 01:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Covilhã 1:30am

neve


----------



## VerticalHorizon (29 Nov 2008 às 01:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Confirmo sim senhor!Apanhei um belo susto a vir para o Porto agora, a entrar na A42 vindo exactamente de Paços de Ferreira. Estavam 4ºC e no meio das granizadas fortes ainda se viam umas gotas que se espalhavam no vidro, bem ao estilo da água-neve...Se tiveres oportunidade, segue com atenção a noite porque por aí pode dar-se uma surpresa...! Amanha penso que não escapam montes e montanhas cobertas de branco!Saída cedinho de casa para ir para a minha bela aldeia em Trás-os-Montes....



Tenho andado atento!! De qualquer das formas, deves ter apanhado agua-neve no alto antes da saída para Alfena talvez, nao?...  Nao sei bem quantos metros de altitude tem esse troço... 
Para já, mantem-se tudo branco... Não chove, não graniza, não neva... Duvido que vá nevar aqui, porém... ... era bom, era!!


----------



## Santos (29 Nov 2008 às 01:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Muito boas as fotos Spirtmind, bem como todas as anteriores e vídeos postados pelos nossos amigos do fórum.

Por aqui 7.1ºC - 1003 hpa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 01:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A queda de neve está a interromper a circulação na auto-estrada A7, entre Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Fafe, e na Estrada Nacional 206, entre Carrazedo-Montenegro e Paradela, no distrito de Vila Real.


A informação é avançada pela Brigada de Trânsito da GNR que, por enquanto, não tem nenhuma previsão sobre quando estas vias serão reabertas ao trânsito.

A A7 está cortada ao trânsito desde as 21h00 de sexta-feira, enquanto que na EN206 os veículos estão impedidos de circular desde as 22h00, ambas estão cortadas nos dois sentidos, devido à forte queda de neve que se regista na região

Fonte :RR


----------



## karkov (29 Nov 2008 às 01:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> A queda de neve está a interromper a circulação na auto-estrada A7, entre Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Fafe, e na Estrada Nacional 206, entre Carrazedo-Montenegro e Paradela, no distrito de Vila Real.
> 
> 
> A informação é avançada pela Brigada de Trânsito da GNR que, por enquanto, não tem nenhuma previsão sobre quando estas vias serão reabertas ao trânsito.
> ...



Fafe já se fala!!!!  hihihi amanha ainda vou ter sorte na minha aldeiazita!!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 01:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

meu Deus que agora acordei com um susto. De repente levantou-se um vendaval e começou a cair granizo com uma força impressionante e como se não bastasse uma trovoada mesmo por cima. Era isto que eu queria mas não desta forma sobressaltada. Lool


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Nov 2008 às 01:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> Tenho andado atento!! De qualquer das formas, deves ter apanhado agua-neve no alto antes da saída para Alfena talvez, nao?...  Nao sei bem quantos metros de altitude tem esse troço...
> Para já, mantem-se tudo branco... Não chove, não graniza, não neva... Duvido que vá nevar aqui, porém... ... era bom, era!!



Foi mesmo na saída de Paços de Ferreira da recta da Carvalhosa.Aí tem uns 300metros d altitude, coisa pouca..Mas se fosse mais acima um bocadinho, talvez no Pilar estivesse um bocado mais frescote!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 01:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá, 1 mm  estou com 7.2ºC.

Temperatura





Vento


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2008 às 01:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui aguaceiros de granizo


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 01:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Parou novamente de chover!!

Temp: *7.7ºC*
Hum: *78%*


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 01:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui continua a nevar


----------



## karkov (29 Nov 2008 às 01:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

acabou de cair aqui um bacadinho de branco... mas granizo... passou logo a chuva e chove bem neste momento...


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 01:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

parece que vamos ter uma bela madrugada


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 01:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

o vento continua muito forte. Já a trovoada foi só aquela mesmo por cima de mim. Até os alarmes dos carros dispararam.ehehe Já fiquei satisfeito mas ainda espero mais situações semelhantes


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2008 às 01:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Na serra da freita deve tar carregada tambem


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2008 às 02:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui tenho 1,3ºC, o vento aumentou de intensidade e já se vêm abertas entre as nuvens. Já não espero grande coisa por cá.

Parabéns aos covilhanenses, a ver se acumula alguma coisa


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 02:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui continua a nevar  2.8ºc


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 02:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fil disse:


> Aqui tenho 1,3ºC, o vento aumentou de intensidade e já se vêm abertas entre as nuvens. Já não espero grande coisa por cá.
> 
> Parabéns aos covilhanenses, a ver se acumula alguma coisa




FIL: http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=eu


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 02:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Caiu agora uma saraivada que deixou os telhados branquinhos
Agora chove
Vento moderado com rajadas de 40km/h
Temp: *7,2ºC*
Hum: *76%*

E um trovão


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2008 às 02:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Caiu agora um aguaceiro na forma agua-neve 

Será que vamos ter surpresas esta noite??


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 02:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Stinger disse:


> Caiu agora um aguaceiro na forma agua-neve
> 
> Será que vamos ter surpresas esta noite??



nao a temperatura esta muito alta 6.4 ºc para nevar 2ºc ...


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2008 às 02:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

um descida repentina da H.m. e bom ou mau?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 02:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> nao a temperatura esta muito alta 6.4 ºc para nevar 2ºc ...



pelos meus calculos a  cota de neve ja deve de andar pelos 500 600 metros


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 02:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estado da situaçao:

Sem chuva e o vento aumenta de intensidade... a sensaçao termica começa abaixar tal como a temp_10.9 depois de estar nos 14... muito oscilante...

bom ou mau pressagio nao sei... sei que a linha de instabilidade esta custosa de passar por aqui, pois encontra-se em fase de dissipaçao... mas o ar frio continua cada vez mais activo dentro da bolsa...

So sei que o vento ja quer assobiar


----------



## ppereira (29 Nov 2008 às 02:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boa noite já cheguei a vale de estrela (a 3 km da guarda e 970m).
quase desesperei na subida para a guarda, apenas nevava a partir dos 950 m
sigo agora com -0,5ºc e neve, mas pouco.

está a acumular mas nada de especial (cerca de 1/2 cm)

espero que a noite traga mais neve


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2008 às 02:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> pelos meus calculos a  cota de neve ja deve de andar pelos 500 600 metros



Devia descer mais


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 02:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Actualizaçao:

Vento forte e chuva forte... acompanhada com granizo ligeiro!!!


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 02:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ultimas noticias da Cidade Neve:

transito cortado a 750m de altitude, isto é, ninguém sai da covilhã pela serra. Nem à quinta do pinto dá para ir. 

Já neva com abundância no alto da cidade (bairro da biquinha, bairro municipal), com 0 graus de acordo com o carro;

Cai aagua neve até ao centro da cidade (cerca de 700m), embora quando os aguaceiros se intensificam, ela é mais neve-agua.

No que diz respeito à acumulação, só de pessoas no parque do Estádio (lol), a fazer concentração pra ver nevar e para colocar as correntes.

Para quem quiser aventura, pode se meter pela estrada de terra batida do biquinha ou pelas fiações roseta... 

Fica o relato...


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 02:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui nada ainda de trovoada ou granizo   a temperatura agora está a descer muito rápido! vou com 8,1ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 02:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ppereira disse:


> boa noite já cheguei a vale de estrela (a 3 km da guarda e 970m).
> quase desesperei na subida para a guarda, apenas nevava a partir dos 950 m
> sigo agora com -0,5ºc e neve, mas pouco.
> 
> ...



Como conheço bem essa terra... trabalho aí! 

Na covilhã neve a altitude mais baixa! è de supor que seja para se manter... haja precipitação!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 02:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bem pessoal despeço me com a noticia de que todas as estradas do norte e centro estao com alerta devido ao gelo (litoral) e a neve (interior) segundo a EP.

6.3 ºc


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 02:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Parou... mas o vento forte que faz candeiros e arvores dançarem fazem com que venha mais!!

O vento assobia!!

Valeu as amostras de meia duzia de calhaos que caiu!! Ja nao esta mau!!


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 02:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Era giro reavivarmos o topico da covilhã com neve que abri há um ano e tal... pode ser que se arranjem fotos em condiçoes!

o que dizem os covilhanenses?


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 02:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Era giro reavivarmos o topico da covilhã com neve que abri há um ano e tal... pode ser que se arranjem fotos em condiçoes!
> 
> o que dizem os covilhanenses?



já existem por ai fotos que compunham o tópico


----------



## a.pestana (29 Nov 2008 às 02:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Em Bragança ha que dizer que, se nao nevar deve ficar perto disso....... pois a temperatura encontra se baixa 1.9ºC na minha estaçao meteorologica..... e azar pois na covilha neva a uma temperatura de 2.8ºC


----------



## karkov (29 Nov 2008 às 02:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



a.pestana disse:


> Em Bragança ha que dizer que, se nao nevar deve ficar perto disso....... pois a temperatura encontra se baixa 1.9ºC na minha estaçao meteorologica..... e azar pois na covilha neva a uma temperatura de 2.8ºC



welcome


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 02:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



a.pestana disse:


> Em Bragança ha que dizer que, se nao nevar deve ficar perto disso....... pois a temperatura encontra se baixa 1.9ºC na minha estaçao meteorologica..... e azar pois na covilha neva a uma temperatura de 2.8ºC



azar duns, sorte dos outros  vocês por aí nao se podem queixar muito! basta que venha precipitação! fé!!!!


----------



## Another Messiah (29 Nov 2008 às 02:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite a todos! 

Embora já visite este fórum há largos meses, só agora decidi sair do buraco e começar a participar activamente nos tópicos. Também já era tempo... 

Tenho acompanhado esta "Helena" com bastante atenção e espero que seja desta vez que a neve volte em força à Beira Interior. 

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 02:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> já existem por ai fotos que compunham o tópico



parece me que sim, especialmente as de hoje. a manhã trará uma paisagem deslumbrante, sem dúvida! pena nao ter máquina! vamos ver se se consegue fazer jus ao nome da canção...


----------



## ppereira (29 Nov 2008 às 02:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Era giro reavivarmos o topico da covilhã com neve que abri há um ano e tal... pode ser que se arranjem fotos em condiçoes!
> 
> o que dizem os covilhanenses?



quando foi a última vez que nevou a sério na covilhã?
só por uma vez a vi com neve e já foi há uns anos.


pela guarda céu com poucas nuvens, temperatura a descer ligeiramente.
sigo com -0,6ºc


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 02:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Another Messiah disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> Embora já visite este fórum há largos meses, só agora decidi sair do buraco e começar a participar activamente nos tópicos. Também já era tempo...
> 
> ...



mais um para engrossar as hostes! Se muito bem vindo! Participa, participa, que hoje é a nossa vez de fazer inveja a Portugal!


----------



## a.pestana (29 Nov 2008 às 02:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Em bragança em pena pois estava um dia perfeito de neve........ mas veio a chuva e estragou tudo. . . :-(


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2008 às 02:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> parece me que sim, especialmente as de hoje. a manhã trará uma paisagem deslumbrante, sem dúvida! pena nao ter máquina! vamos ver se se consegue fazer jus ao nome da canção...



Agora é vez do pessoal da Guarda e da Covilhã ter festa... Aqui por Bragança vamos ver se ocorrem alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada e o dia e amanha, que têm boas hipoteses de ser em forma de neve.


----------



## *Marta* (29 Nov 2008 às 02:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ppereira disse:


> quando foi a última vez que nevou a sério na covilhã?
> só por uma vez a vi com neve e já foi há uns anos.
> 
> 
> ...




Assim mesmo mesmo a sério... daqueles nevões que faziam faltar às aulas durante uns dias... Se não me falha a memória foi no Inverno de 1993 ou de 1994... mais coisa menos coisa!!


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2008 às 02:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Meus amigos

estou a trabalhar em vfxira até as 8 da manhã e as 4h da manha vou fazer uma ronda...

Aqui não chove e nem deixa chover..... estava a espera de muito frio e trovodas e mta chuva..... mas nada, ta mt calminho, mas tou mesmo a ver q qd for fazer a ronda tudo irá mudar..... será???


----------



## Another Messiah (29 Nov 2008 às 02:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ppereira disse:


> quando foi a última vez que nevou a sério na covilhã?
> só por uma vez a vi com neve e já foi há uns anos.



Se a mente não me falha, tenho ideia de um forte nevão há uns bons 9/10 anos (talvez até há mais!). Sei que foi em Janeiro, por volta dos dias 6/7 de Janeiro, creio!


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 02:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

continua a nevar 

2:30am


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 02:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a chuva deu lugar ao vento forte que tende a intensificar-se, pois no meu caso é bom, faz tem diminuir... Vou aguardar mais um pouco... segundo as imagens de radar/satelite!!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 02:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Caiu aqui algum granizo, estou com 7.3ºC.


----------



## ppereira (29 Nov 2008 às 02:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

agora sim
neva intensamente e a pegar bem
pena só ter câmara no tlm
sigo com -0,6ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 03:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

neva agora com bastante intensidade


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 03:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



]Hoje disse:


> Actualizaçao:
> acompanhada com granizo ligeiro!!!





]Hoje disse:


> Valeu as amostras de meia duzia de calhaos que caiu!! Ja nao esta mau!!




Os calhaus ainda seriam maiores se em VRSA houvesse nuvens a essas horas, não é verdade...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (29 Nov 2008 às 03:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas tenho andado desaparecido e cheio de problemas o que me safa e saber que em vila pouca de aguiar está a nevar ..xD

O IM preve alertas amarelos de neve para 5 distritos Bragança vila real Viseu castelo branco e guarda 


Vamos la ver o que isto vai dar ...xD


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 03:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neva copiosamente


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 03:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Os calhaus ainda seriam maiores se em VRSA houvesse nuvens a essas horas, não é verdade...



Foi aquilo que chamo uma ''rapidinha meteorologica'' ...

Agora estou com abertas e algum vento forte...

Foi sol de pouca dura!!   mas estou confiante com mais Vince...

Agora tudo muito calmo e á espera de umas fotos a valer para colocar...

E se reparares houve ai uma pequena nuvem...


----------



## *Marta* (29 Nov 2008 às 03:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Neva copiosamente



Estou roída de inveja!! Acho que amanhã faço as malas e pisgo-me praí!!
Malditas ideias de fins-de-semana prolongados na praia quando neva na minha cidade natal (Covilhã) e na minha cidade adoptiva (Guarda)...


----------



## Another Messiah (29 Nov 2008 às 03:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Neva copiosamente



Fui agora à rua e aqui parece querer começar a nevar. Nota-se que circula um ar gélido...


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 03:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Another Messiah disse:


> Fui agora à rua e aqui parece querer começar a nevar. Nota-se que circula um ar gélido...



No centro, neva bastante! Ja começa a acumular!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 03:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vince... é algo que está em dissipação...

Fui ver as mesmas imagens e fiquei espantado como o satelite não detectou o curto espaço de tempo...

Pois a precipitaçao de forma quase horizontal que se fez sentir puxada a vento e com pequenas coisinhas brancas a bater (poucas e perceptiveis) não sei como o radar não detectou!! acho estranho!! Muito mesmo, tal como estou e ja tinha reparado..

Com toda a sinceridade (pessoal, e por amor á meteorologia) e que nunca me seja posta em causa... posso ser um pouco excentrico mas nunca insincero VINCE!!


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 03:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Um vídeo de neve as 2:40

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=ff4m6s&s=4


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 03:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A neve parou e foi substituida por um frio horrivel! Se voltar a precipitar, já pega.


----------



## Another Messiah (29 Nov 2008 às 03:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

spiritmind e CidadeNeve:

Qual é a temperatura na cidade da Covilhã? Têm dados a esse nível?


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 03:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Another Messiah disse:


> spiritmind e CidadeNeve:
> 
> Qual é a temperatura na cidade da Covilhã? Têm dados a esse nível?



O spirit mantém uma estaçao meteorologica permanente, situada no bairro municipal. a dele indica 2.6º

A minha é doméstica (aka lidl) e indica 2,9º, mas estou mais baixo (no centro).


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 03:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Another Messiah disse:


> spiritmind e CidadeNeve:
> 
> Qual é a temperatura na cidade da Covilhã? Têm dados a esse nível?



2.3ºc 

http://www.meteocovilha.com/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 03:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*






Foi esta á 1h UTC que se dissipou aqui.. mais 2:18m passou por aqui..






Mais uma


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 03:33)

*!*

O céu já limpa! VOu dormir, que passa da minha hora! A ver se de manhã está tudo branco!


----------



## Another Messiah (29 Nov 2008 às 03:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> O spirit mantém uma estaçao meteorologica permanente, situada no bairro municipal. a dele indica 2.6º
> 
> A minha é doméstica (aka lidl) e indica 2,9º, mas estou mais baixo (no centro).



Obrigado. Por estas "bandas", continua tudo muito aborrecido, mas ainda não perdi a esperança!

Surgem abertas no céu neste preciso momento e a intensidade do frio acentuou-se bastante.


----------



## a.pestana (29 Nov 2008 às 03:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Noticia de ultima hora a neve voltou em força a bragança.......... Porreiro


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 03:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui não se passa nada   vou me deitar   8,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2008 às 03:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



a.pestana disse:


> Noticia de ultima hora a neve voltou em força a bragança.......... Porreiro



Posso confirmar isso mesmo

Mas agora vai ser dificil a neve acumular pois a chuva derreteu grande parte da neve caida durante a tarde

Neste momento 1.5ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 03:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



a.pestana disse:


> Noticia de ultima hora a neve voltou em força a bragança.......... Porreiro



E pela imagem de satélite pode ficar para durar e durar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 03:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*







É agora que a festa esta a começar!!! JÁ CHOVE E VOU VER O QUE SE PASSA!!


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 03:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ora boas noites pessoal..finalmente em casa! Bem por estas bandas está tudo calmíssimo..deixou de chover se não estou em erro eram umas 23h e picos..neste momento aqui vou com 7,5ºC e vento fraco de Norte.
Já que a Helena parece ter " cortado " relações com o sul então desejo uns bons nevões á rapaziada la de cima  !

P.S: Vão postando fotos e vídeos não se esqueçam


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Nov 2008 às 03:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui , tanta espera  com todo aquele aparato do satélite e nada.
Mas eis que , finalmente um aguaceiro de granizo fortíssimo ainda que breve barulhenta a serena noite.
E descida da temperatura, pois então : 6,9º.
Tudo corre como o previsto.
Amanhã (daqui a nada) , parto em excursão .
Agora ,justamente agora ,volta a chover torrencialmente.
Aguaceiros cada vez mais importantes ,cada vez mais frequentes.


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 03:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

neva bastante


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 03:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá, neste momento muitos relampagos a norte  nada de chuva até ao momento.

Estou com 8.8ºC, até amanhã pessoal.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 03:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ja esta a parar

O frio aumentou...

Isto esta a dar-me um baile de primeira!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 04:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Preparem-se Lisboetas  que ela vem a todo o vapor:

Ver radar IM ...  Tem ar de ter ingrediente branco..


----------



## ppereira (29 Nov 2008 às 04:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

pois...
aqui também... e muito....
sigo com -0,6ºc por isso continua a acumular, a estrada já está toda branca.
não me parece que a estrada daqui para manteigas corte, mas um pouco mais acima (1010m) penso que já deve ser complicado passar.
estas são as últimas aqui da serra, amanhã irei dando as novidades.
ups...enquanto escrevia faltou a electricidade, sorte estar com um portátil


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 04:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Deus te oiça tornado..isto está mesmo muito calmo por aqui ..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 04:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> Deus te oiça tornado..isto está mesmo muito calmo por aqui ..



Parece-me que essa celula já seja 95% certa para voces...

E aqui é um para e arranca... já me estou a passar!!


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 04:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;99725 disse:
			
		

> Preparem-se Lisboetas  que ela vem a todo o vapor:
> 
> Ver radar IM ...  Tem ar de ter ingrediente branco..




Mas para já? queria ir dormir,mas se for rapidinho espero com todo o prazer


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 04:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



meteo disse:


> Mas para já? queria ir dormir,mas se for rapidinho espero com todo o prazer



Teras de acompanhar os sat/ e radares... mas a primeira esta a porta e a segunda faz-se de convidada... deve estar quase!!


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 04:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;99730 disse:
			
		

> Teras de acompanhar os sat/ e radares...


estava-te a perguntar porque como nunca acompanho,não tenho muita experiencia para ver os radares..mas vou faze-lo e ver se o que me parece é parecido com o que irá acontecer


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 04:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

obrigado tornado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 04:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



meteo disse:


> obrigado tornado




Desconfio que mais 15m teras festa...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp&sat=ir

Verifica aqui... ja estao mesmo á porta!!


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2008 às 04:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bem, aqui em vfxira fui fazer a ronda agora as 4h e realmente nota-se bem que arrefeceu bastante nestas últimas horas!! E nota-se também o aparecimento de algumas nuvens pelo q deve começar a chover daqui a pouco.....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 04:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Atenção Malta...









Ponto vermelho brutal...


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2008 às 04:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;99735 disse:
			
		

> Atenção Malta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





o k quer dizer esse ponto vermelho??? è aquele q vai a passar perto de Tomar??


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 04:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Poderá dizer no meu entender precipitação muito forte , muito localizada, ou um evento fora do normal (Tornado) , mas sem algo para confirmar o evento a nao ser pelo radar não se pode adiantar muito... 

É ver a evolução do radar...


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2008 às 04:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

e pode ser um evento de nevar ou chuva apenas??


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 04:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> e pode ser um evento de nevar ou chuva apenas??



Nevar duvido, granizo mais provalvel... mas so existe uma maneira de o saber.. estando no local...

Mas não é de descartar algo mais severo na região! as hipoteses estao abertas..


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2008 às 04:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;99739 disse:
			
		

> Nevar duvido, granizo mais provalvel... mas so existe uma maneira de o saber.. estando no local...
> 
> Mas não é de descartar algo mais severo na região! as hipoteses estao abertas..





essa imagem de radar pode ser obtida onde??  è que aquilo vai em direcção a minha terra, embora agora esteja a trabalhar em vfxira


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 04:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> essa imagem de radar pode ser obtida onde??  è que aquilo vai em direcção a minha terra, embora agora esteja a trabalhar em vfxira



É obtida 30 em 30m no www.meteo.pt  nas imagens de radar, e é so escolheres o radar...

Por agora como ja não se passa nada aqui... e o sonecas ja me chateia espero mais logo algo melhor do que agora...

Abraços...Ate já!!


----------



## salgado (29 Nov 2008 às 04:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

2 Aguaceiros de neve muito bons, de cerca de 30m cada, deixaram o sabugal branco! E parece que vem aí o 3º, isto promete!!!!


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 04:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabou mesmo agora de cair aqui um aguaceiro de granizo mas rapidamente o céu limpou..tou tramado hoje não passa disto..


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2008 às 04:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



salgado disse:


> 2 Aguaceiros de neve muito bons, de cerca de 30m cada, deixaram o sabugal branco! E parece que vem aí o 3º, isto promete!!!!



Fogo, só aqui em vfxira é q nao se passa nada!!!

Ja q estou a trabalhar ao menos q chuvesse a serio ja q nao neva por estes lados


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 05:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Grande trovão agora! até me assustei


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 05:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

outro dos fortes.isto agora é o festival


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 05:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

mais 2,estão um pouco a norte de P.Arcos  a espera valeu a pena
Ainda bem que avisaste que vinha ai Tornado 
granizada agora .....


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 05:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

as trovoadas agora,parece-me que estão a ir para Este daqui ( Lisboa )


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 05:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ok,vou ter q sair do pc
trovão ncrivel aqui em cima,foi-se a luz no preciso momento.chuva e pedras a cair do céu..isto ta espectacular ! !


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 05:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

estas pedras que não partam os vidros !mais uma bombaa
e esta tudo a dormir


----------



## PêJê (29 Nov 2008 às 05:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

violento aguaceiro e ventos com rajadas aditivados com trovões abateram-se por aqui...


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 05:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ela (a festa ) veio mesmo para aqui..desta vez tive sorte


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 05:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

vento fortissimo,é nestas alturas que tenho pena de não ter uma estaçao..rajadas incriveis,trovoadas,chuvada,granizo
so faltava nevar.. desculpem tantas mensagens,mas não esperava tal festival!


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 05:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui abateu-se ag uma forte granizada acompanhada de vento e trovoada que deixou aqui o meu prédio e arredores cm um pequeno manto branco nos telhados..e pelo que me parece ainda ai vem mais..por enquanto está a valer a pena ter ficado acordado até esta hora


----------



## psm (29 Nov 2008 às 06:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia! Acordei à 5 minutos com um aguaceiro acompanhado de uma  forte qued de granizo, e de trovoada.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2008 às 07:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bom dia!
Bragança com 0.6º, sem precipitação...


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2008 às 07:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começou a nevar em Bragança!


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 07:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

gostava de saber se caiu alguma neve na Serra da Arrábida..


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 07:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Manteigas:








http://weather.no.sapo.pt/


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 07:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bom dia

por aqui durante a noite houve aguaceiros moderados acompanhados de vento moderado com rajadas..nao houve granizo nem trovoada até ao momento..agora nao chove


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2008 às 08:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Em arruda 7 graus e intemperie ja fez de tudo menos neve


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2008 às 08:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neva moderadamente em Bragança


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 08:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia pessoal. Acordei agora e nada mais belo. Loriga coberta de neve.
Continua a nevar.
Prometo colocar fotos mais tarde.
Agora vou à reportagem.
Sinceramente, deitei-me por volta das 2, seraivava, não tinha muita esperança em que nevasse. Mas ela aí está!!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 08:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O estado das estradas na Serra da Estrela...e quem fez reservas de alojamento, não sei, não sei ....


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 08:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia. Afinal ontem não foi o meu ultimo post em Bragança, pois dou-vos conta que já neva, e com alguma intensidade...
Destaco ainda a temperatura algo elevada para nevar: 2.7ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 08:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O IP4 está assim:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 08:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E Trancoso assim:


----------



## psm (29 Nov 2008 às 08:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> gostava de saber se caiu alguma neve na Serra da Arrábida..





Não! Nesta situação meteorológica com ventos de oeste e directamente do mar(quente), nunca poderá nevar(teria de ter componente de leste o vento), o que cai é granizo.


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 08:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui em pampilhosa da serra cai alguma neve misturada com chuva  na ponta sas serra há muita neve a +- 900 metros.
agora aqui estão 3.4 graus.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 08:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia

Aguaceiro de neve e 1,1ºC agora.

Mínima de o,6ºC.


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 08:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por volta das 8horas, caiu cá um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de vento e granizo

Fez com que a tempº descesse dos 7º pos *5,8ºC* que é a minima do dia
Hum: 9,4ºC
Céu muito nublado


----------



## storm (29 Nov 2008 às 08:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia,
Bem a noite foi muito boa, chuva forte/moderada acompanhada de granizo a mistura ainda melhor, já mais de manha houve um trovão isolado.
Agora por volta das 7:30 começou de novo a chover forte em regime de aguaceiros acompanhada com vento forte, juntamente com granizo (ehehe ate as telhas ficaram brancas de granizo, ao pé das portas e muros deve ter 1/2 cm de altura.
Já houve alguma trovoada( 5/6 trovões e pufff desapareceu).
A temperatura depois desta chuvadas desceu até ao 7.6ºC, onde as 7:30 estavam 8.8ºC, neste momento já se encontra nos 8ºC.
De relatar ainda que o veto fraco/moderado que esta neste momento é gelido.

Pelo céu parece que vem ai mais


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 08:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

neva com grande intensidade em loriga

-0,3ºC


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 08:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

nevão aqui na covilha vamos ver
neva intensamente 

podem ver na webcam


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2008 às 08:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia,

Caiu agora um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de algum granizo 
Estão neste momento 11,8ºC!

Está menos frio que ontem!!! (a esta hora ontem estavam 6ºC!!!)


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 09:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui tem estado a trovejar e até já faltou a luz 

Estou com 8.7ºC e chove com alguma intensidade agora.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 09:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E continua a nevar com grande intensidade


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 09:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> E continua a nevar com grande intensidade



Aqui também esta  a ficar tudo branco


----------



## salgado (29 Nov 2008 às 09:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Grande nevão no Sabugal! E continua a nevar, pena eu não poder colocar imagens. As ruas estão cobertas de neve e tenho receio de não poder sair como o carro. Sem dúvida o maio dos últimos 10 anos aqui! A zona baixa da covilhã está nevada?! A que cota a neve "pegou"?


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 09:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## salgado (29 Nov 2008 às 09:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vi as imagens do spiritmind. Não o quero aborrecer, mas aconselho uma visita ao sabugal para ver um nevão a sério! O interessante é que a cota é a mesma!


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 09:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



salgado disse:


> Vi as imagens do spiritmind. Não o quero aborrecer, mas aconselho uma visita ao sabugal para ver um nevão a sério! O interessante é que a cota é a mesma!



Tenha calma pois aqui só começou a nevar a 30min por ai é normal que tenha começado mais cedo  se quiser convido-o a subir mais 200m pelo lado da covilha para assim tb ver um nevão a sério


----------



## salgado (29 Nov 2008 às 09:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estava a brincar...é que realmente nunca vi o Sabugal tão branco. Adoro a covilhã e a serra! Mas se nevou intensamente na cova da beira é o maior nevão dos últimos 10 anos na região!


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2008 às 09:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

6.3graus e chuva com "carapinha"
relembro q estou a 305m de altitude


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 09:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui continua a nevar.


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 09:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Por aqui continua a nevar.



Aqui acalmou mas ja começou novamente pelo radar ainda temos mais uma hora de neve vamos ver


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2008 às 09:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom Dia

Por aqui acabou á pouco de cair um aguaceiro moderado, mas trovoadas é que nada, T.Actual: 7.3ºC


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 09:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui neve fraca 0.6ºc vou deitar-me mais um pouco pois ainda é muito cedo para mim  te logo


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2008 às 09:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui parece-me que não deverá nevar muito mais, uma vez que a precipitação não chega a Bragança...


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 09:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais umas fotos






















Bom, por aqui neva com grande intensidade.
Grandes flocos que caiem.
Sinceramente já alguns bons anos que não nevava com esta intensidade, juntando facilmente.
Acordei Às 7:30, ´havia um pouco de acumulação, mas agora junta facilmente


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 09:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui, mais uma aguaceiro fraco de neve e chuva.

2,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 09:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui :

*céu muito nublado
*vento moderado
*aguaceiros moderados


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 09:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pelos vistos aqui nas redondezas é só neve , eu é que nem neve, nem saraiva....

Vai chovendo (uma chuva miudinha) e sigo com:
T: *3,5ºC*
HR: *93%*
P: *1004,8mb/hPa*


Ainda tenho esperanças de ver algo que já não vejo á cerca de 1 ano .


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 09:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ainda resta alguma neve do episódio de ontem.

Foto desta manhã.







Neste momento continua a nevar, mas fraco.


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 09:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

convirmo, na pampilhosa da serra ci neve a 700 metros de altitude, com muita pena minha não vai cair aqui á porta mas dá para ver e para ir tirar umas fotos.
aqui a 600 metros estão 2.3 graus


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 09:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui estão fotos do que se esta  a passar 












Continua a nevar mas agora vou dormir um pouco que quero ir a serra  a tarde


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2008 às 09:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui tem chovido e já temos 5mm hoje.
Durante a noite acordei com o barulho dos trovões.
Neste momento o céu continua muito carregado com 6º de temperatura.
O I.M. pôs queda de neve em Vila Real para esta manhã mas não alterou a cota na previsão descritiva.E esta cidade encontra-se a cerca de 400m 

BELO DIA


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 09:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

As esperanças terminaram, o céu está com algumas abertas e o sol brilha.

T:* 4,0ºC*
HR: *93%*
P: *1005,6mb/hPa*


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 10:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a nevar


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2008 às 10:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Atenção a todos os que vão para a estrada 

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...riga+a+corte+de+estradas+no+norte+do+pais.htm

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/466164


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2008 às 10:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neva torrencialmente em Bragança!


----------



## ALV72 (29 Nov 2008 às 10:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Posso confirmar NEVE também na Serra da Lousã, só consigo é vêr o topo de minha casa em Poiares. Mas agora de tarde deve derreter pois a temperatura é algo elevada já a esta hora.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 10:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

continua nevar.
Sigo com -0,2ºC


----------



## joaoj (29 Nov 2008 às 10:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia 
Por aqui belo nevao, sim senhor...


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2008 às 10:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui houve trovoada e vários 
aguaceiros durante a noite e madrugada.
Alguém me pode dizer se no Sabugal (GUARDA) também
neva ou nevou?


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 10:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui :

* céu muito nublado
* vento fraco
* aguaceiro fraco


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 10:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui continua o aguaceiro de neve e agora com um pouco mais de intensidade.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 10:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fotos tiradas hoje aqui em Loriga por volta das 8:45m.

K belo tempinho...:


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2008 às 10:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Aqui houve trovoada e vários
> aguaceiros durante a noite e madrugada.
> Alguém me pode dizer se no Sabugal (GUARDA) também
> neva ou nevou?



Sim, segundo o *salgado*, está a nevar ou já nevou com bastante intensidade no Sabugal. Vê os posts da página 100 e 99 deste seguimento.


----------



## joaoj (29 Nov 2008 às 10:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Aqui houve trovoada e vários
> aguaceiros durante a noite e madrugada.
> Alguém me pode dizer se no Sabugal (GUARDA) também
> neva ou nevou?



Bom dia. Um belo nevao por aqui , amigo "conterraneo"...


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 10:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bem agora tá a cair neve aos 600 metros, aqui mesmo á porta, mas não deve agarrae, é muito umida e derrete logo.
mas é muito lindo mesmo.
espero que se mantenha as condiçoes para este fenomeno natural.
aqui estão 2.2 graus.


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2008 às 10:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A nevar na minha terra e eu aqui, em Lisboa.
Bem, pode ser que volte a nevar pelo Natal.
Aproveitem a neve!


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2008 às 10:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Andei a espreitar as estações meteorológicas amadoras e reparei num valor impressionante, 
a *estação meteorológica da portela* (http://jmbresteves.xm.com/Actuais.htm) 
registou hoje às 7h53m uma rajada de *95Km/h!*


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2008 às 10:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está tudo branco!!

Não por neve mas sim por granizo que caiu torrencialmente ás 5 da manhã e agora acabou de cair outra granizada bem forte... acompanhada de enorme relâmpago e trovão!

Cada aguaceiro que vem é de granizo !! Fazendo boas acumulações em certos lugares da cidade! Isto está lindo!

Estão 5.2 graus!

Vou já sair rumo ao Gerês que deve estar espectacular!!


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 10:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui chuva moderada com 4.8ºC. A mínima foi de 3.4ºC


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2008 às 10:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia
Por aqui isto tem estado muito animado com muito granizo e alguns trovões isolados.
Tactul: 7.1
Pressão: 1002.3hPa
Precipitação total (Helena): 33.6 mm
T.mim: 6.5ºC


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 10:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E continua nevar bem.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 10:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ora aí está um vídeo.
Foi filmado por volta das 8:30m


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 10:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Thomar disse:


> Andei a espreitar as estações meteorológicas amadoras e reparei num valor impressionante,
> a *estação meteorológica da portela* (http://jmbresteves.xm.com/Actuais.htm)
> registou hoje às 7h53m uma rajada de *95Km/h!*



Acho estranho, porque no wunderground só aparecem 43,4 km/h.
Apenas no ficheiro detalhado se vêem os tais 95,0 km/h, o que é confuso.

Vou confirmar na minha estação a ver quanto tive.


----------



## Nunotex (29 Nov 2008 às 10:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia!
Sou novo por aqui! 
Aqui em Braga muito frio! Estou com 4,8º, sensivelmente aos 600 metros de altura, no centro da cidade!
As 10h a temperetura caiu dos 7º para os 4º muito rapidamente e caiu algum granizo que ainda sem mantem embora muito pouco.
Tá dificil nevar aqui...
Quanto ao geres, fui dar uma volta pelo sameiro e dá para ver que nos picos há neve!!


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 10:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

tenho 7.0¤C desde as 10h30 e ainda continuo com os mesmos 7.0¤C

agora nao chove..o vento está fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 10:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Thomar disse:


> Andei a espreitar as estações meteorológicas amadoras e reparei num valor impressionante,
> a *estação meteorológica da portela* (http://jmbresteves.xm.com/Actuais.htm)
> registou hoje às 7h53m uma rajada de *95Km/h!*



Bem me parecia que se tratava de uma gralha. 

Como eu suspeitava, esses 95 km/h não fazem sentido.
A minha estação registou uma rajada de *56,0 km/h* e a Portela apenas *43,4 km/h*.

Houve algum atrofio no software da estação da Portela e eu bem estranhei, pois aqui costumo ter rajadas superiores às da estação da Portela e essa diferença tão grande entre rajadas não se justificava.


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 11:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui 4.4ºC e chuvisco.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 11:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tive a ler todos os posts para trás e até fiquei deprimido  aqui não se passa nada, uns aguaceiros que deixaram das 00h até agora 3,2mm e nada de granizo nem trovoada  a mínima foi de 6,6ºC agora estão 9,2ºC a rajada máxima foi de 45,7km/h (2:06)


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2008 às 11:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alandroal: Tempo frio, temperatura em torno dos 5 ºC, com céu muito nublado e ocorrência de aguaceiros, por vezes moderados. O vento é de oeste, sendo também moderado.
Não há registo de trovoadas ou granizo por esta zona.


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 11:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui foi uma noite com algumas trovoadas, mas de nada de especial me apercebi.
O André reporta muito granizo e mais granizo na zona de Ovar e estradas perigosas.


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2008 às 11:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Bem me parecia que se tratava de uma gralha.
> 
> Como eu suspeitava, esses 95 km/h não fazem sentido.
> A minha estação registou uma rajada de *56,0 km/h* e a Portela apenas *43,4 km/h*.
> ...



Eu também estranhei e achei o valor muito alto  mas esse valor também aparece referenciado no meteoclimatic.
Mas é como tu dizes, nenhuma estação em Lisboa e arredores registou valores parecidos. 
Só o próprio dono da estação da Portela é que poderá realmente esclarecer o que se terá passado.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2008 às 11:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom, parece que por aqui o frio não chega!!! Apenas vento, que se tornou um pouco mais forte!
Estão neste momento 12,0ºC!
Há pouco estavam 12,9ºC, vamos ver se vai descer mais ainda ou se volta a subir!!! Volto a dizer, em termos de frio, ontem estava muito mais frio do que hoje aqui para estes lados!!!


----------



## jpc (29 Nov 2008 às 11:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia!

Em Viseu neva moderadamente...

  Abraço

              jpc


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 11:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui a temperatura subiu para os 8.0¤C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Desde as 0h já acumulei *8,6 mm*.
A temperatura está agora nos *9,1 ºC*.


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O Vitamos está em Penela e avista neve no topo da Lousã,
Confirma também grande nevão na Guarda.


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2008 às 11:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui trovejou muito toda a noite e os aguaceiros que vêm é sempre em granizo forte!!!

Neste momento 8-9ºC.

ALGUEM ME SABE DIZER SE PODE CAIR NEVE AQUI NA SERRA D'AIRE E CANDEEIROS??

Neste momento mais trovoada


----------



## joaoj (29 Nov 2008 às 11:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pequeno almoço desta manha...


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 11:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a nevar com intensidade desde as 8e 30 sem parar


----------



## trepkos (29 Nov 2008 às 11:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui não se passa nada, ontem de madrugada por volta da 1, tinha 8 graus com aguaceiros por vezes fortes, com intervalos, ainda vi dois relâmpagos, mas já começo a esmorecer, não se passa nada.


----------



## karkov (29 Nov 2008 às 11:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

que frio!!!!
acordei agora e aqui em Guimaraes caiu um saraivada brutal à pouco... estou com a ideia que isto hoje é que vai ser!!!


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 11:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



trepkos disse:


> Aqui não se passa nada, ontem de madrugada por volta da 1, tinha 8 graus com aguaceiros por vezes fortes, com intervalos, ainda vi dois relâmpagos, mas já começo a esmorecer, não se passa nada.



Bem vindo ao clube  eu nem um clarão ainda vi  espero que quando vier venha tudo de uma vez  

9,5ºC
57%HR
1005hpa
26,5km/h NW


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 11:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

muita neve por aqui, á minha porta neva bem mas uma neve muito umida que não agarra.
mas um pouco mais a sima aos 700 meros já se acomula uns 2cm.


----------



## trepkos (29 Nov 2008 às 11:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Bem vindo ao clube  eu nem um clarão ainda vi  espero que quando vier venha tudo de uma vez
> 
> 9,5ºC
> 57%HR
> ...



Ontem até me deixei dormir no carro à espera de alguma coisa 

Mas lá está a esperança é a ultima a morrer.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 11:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Na serra de s.mamede (1025m) tb neva. Estive a mais ou menos a 750 m altitude e caiam flocos misturados com chuva.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2008 às 11:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta trovejar por aqui 
Já há muito tempo que não tinha uma situação assim.


----------



## trepkos (29 Nov 2008 às 11:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Na serra de s.mamede (1025m) tb neva. Estive a mais ou menos a 750 m altitude e caiam flocos misturados com chuva.



Se isso se mantiver vou ai Domingo


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 11:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui alguma chuva até agora mas nada de mais, a tarde promete 

Estou com 8.6ºC o frio está a entrar agora.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 11:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Oito e meia da manha.





Continua a nevar bastante. Grande nevao


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 11:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui só Chuva/Aguaceiros e Vento....nada de Trovoadas

Será que existe a possibilidade de nevar no Montejunto?

sigo com 9.2ºC está a descer bem


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 11:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Segundo alguns amigos meus em toda a zona de Abrantes, Mação e Gavião a temperatura desceu a pique numa questão de minutos dos 5ºC para 1ºC e começou a nevar por la com intensidade


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2008 às 11:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

fui acordado as 7 da manha por um barulho intenso de granizo a cair... abro a janela e passados 5s mandei um salto para tras, caiu um trovao mesmo a minha frente..
a estrada fico toda cheia de granizo...


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 11:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> Segundo alguns amigos meus em toda a zona de Abrantes, Mação e Gavião a temperatura desceu a pique numa questão de minutos dos 5ºC para 1ºC e começou a nevar por la com intensidade



a nevar em Abrantes??


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 11:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a temperatura mantêm-se baixa , mas não há  à vista.

T: *4,6ºC* (máx: 5,5ºC)
HR: *86%*
P: *1005,7mb/hPa*

Daqui vejo que a Serra está tapada por um nevoeiro serrado mas já lá vi o branco manto de neve.


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 11:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Se assim for é o início das surpresas. Veremos a quem mais calha a rifa neste longo fim de semana.


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 11:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a nevar com intensidade na covilhã. Sugiro a todos a visita ao site do spiritmind em www.meteocovilha.com, para verem a serra como já não a víamos ha alguns anos. 

abraço


----------



## trepkos (29 Nov 2008 às 11:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> Segundo alguns amigos meus em toda a zona de Abrantes, Mação e Gavião a temperatura desceu a pique numa questão de minutos dos 5ºC para 1ºC e começou a nevar por la com intensidade



Abrantes?! como é possivel?


----------



## Teles (29 Nov 2008 às 11:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia por aqui céu muito nebulado, ouviram-se dois trovões e  quando chove é granizo temperatura 5.8


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 11:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

sendo assim já acredito em tudo e a verdade é que há meia-hora registava 10.8ºC e agora registo 8.4ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 11:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

0,1ºC.
Neva e neva..


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 11:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> 0,1ºC.
> Neva e neva..



Excelente registo jonaslor


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 11:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Para sublinhar as minhas palavras os meus pais acabaram agora de me telefonar de Gavião (sensivelmente a 20km de Abrantes) e de lá relataram uma forte tempestade de neve!


----------



## rochas (29 Nov 2008 às 11:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas aqui por Oleiros distrito de Castelo Branco, as Serras em volta da Vila já estão branquinhas . 





Foto - 10H:00m
Serra do Cabeço Rainha (1080m) - a cota anda por volta dos 800m.






Foto - 11H:00m
Serra Vermelha (950m) - a cota anda por volta dos 800m.


voltarei a dar noticias ao longo do dia com reportagem fotográfica dos locais. 

fiquem bem


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 11:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia. Mas que evento este hein? A helena não está a desiludir muito até agora. Por aqui em almada registei uma mínima de 6.3c. E dei conta de mais granizo ao longo da noite. Para já chove com alguma intensidade e o vento e forte


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 11:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Volta a nevar com intensidade na covilhã. Sugiro a todos a visita ao site do spiritmind em www.meteocovilha.com, para verem a serra como já não a víamos ha alguns anos.
> 
> abraço




Bom pelos vistos neva e junta muito mais aqui em Loriga do que aí!!!.
Só tenho pena não ter uma webcamara para vos mostrar...
no entanto vou deixando fotos e videos


----------



## Lousano (29 Nov 2008 às 11:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui pela Serra Lousã existe neve a partir da cota de 800 mt., encontrando-se várias estradas condicionadas nas zonas mais altas de Gois e Arganil. Devido ao frio que se encontra, não me parece que a mesma vá derreter totalmente durante a tarde.


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 11:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Bom pelos vistos neva e junta muito mais aqui em Loriga do que aí!!!.
> Só tenho pena não ter uma webcamara para vos mostrar...
> no entanto vou deixando fotos e videos



Sem duvida, aqui na cidade na acumula, ´so mesmo no alto da cidade. eu referia me concretamente ao que está à volta. pena nao ter maquina!!!!


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 11:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É preciso ter sorte 
Uns com neve, outros com granizo, outros com granizo e trovoada e eu com 4,5ºC (inferior à temperatura de muitos), não tenho nadinha......


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 11:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> Segundo alguns amigos meus em toda a zona de Abrantes, Mação e Gavião a temperatura desceu a pique numa questão de minutos dos 5ºC para 1ºC e começou a nevar por la com intensidade



Oi. Tens alguma forma de confirmar isso melhor ? Alguma estação online que tenha registado as temperaturas por exemplo ? Estou só a dizer isto para termos cautelas que o dia é propício a "falsos positivos", tem havido muito granizo em vários locais de baixa altitude onde passam células que deixam tudo branco e para muita gente menos habituada aquilo é neve.


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 11:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Malta, NÂO se dirijam à Guarda. Quem tem estado a tentar tem dificuldades em chegar ao centro, que está bloqueado!
Há já registos de muitos acidentes e à medida que a vier a tarde vai gelar, um fenómeno muito mais perigoso que a neve e sem nada de bonito!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 11:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*Primeiro nevão na cidade da Guarda*

A neve que caiu durante a madrugada e manhã deste sábado deixou a cidade da Guarda coberta por um manto branco. A queda de neve provocou o corte ao trânsito de várias estradas do centro e do norte do país

Várias estradas mantêm-se cortadas no norte e centro do país devido à queda de neve que este sábado vestiu a cidade da Guarda com um manto branco.

Pelos menos quatro estradas estão intransitáveis, segundo adiantou o alferes Nuno Alves da Brigada de Trânsito da GNR, em declarações à TSF.

«A auto-estrada 7, entre Vila pouca de Aguiar - Fafe ao quilómetro 45 foi fechada está fechada, bem como a estrada nacional (EN) 206 entre Carrazedo de Montenegro -Padrela», refere o alferes.

«Junto à Serra da Estrela está cortada a EN 339, na Covilhã, e a EN 338 em Piornos, Torre e Manteigas. A EN 311 em direcção a Boticas também se encontra encerrada», acrescenta.

As previsões para este fim-de-semana indicam que a neve vai manter-se no norte e centro do país, enquanto a sul é esperada a ocorrência de chuva e diminuição da temperatura.

«Continuamos com tempo frio e céu nublado ou incoberto e ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que são de neve acima dos 700 metros nas regiões do centro e norte. Há ainda condições para a ocorrência de trovoada», adiantou a meteorologista Cristina Simões à TSF.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 11:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estou com *8,8 ºC*.
A temperatura pouco sobe, felizmente.
Vamos lá ver se tenho uma bela máxima hoje.


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 11:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vince claro eu percebo. É assim na cidade de Abrantes apenas relato de amigos. Agora de Gavião +/- a 20km de Abrantes e a uma altitude inferior a 300m  os meus pais ligaram-me de lá todos eufóricos a relatar uma forte tempestade de neve. Aliás eles devem ter tirado fotos quase de certeza que + tarde eu com prazer aqui postarei.


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 11:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui parou de chover e a temp. depois de bater nos 8.0ºC volta a subir e já vou em 8.2ºC

ps-alias o sol já brilha por vezes.

a temp. desceu quase -3 ºC em menos de uma hora.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 11:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fotos muito boas jonaslor


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2008 às 11:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> Para sublinhar as minhas palavras os meus pais acabaram agora de me telefonar de Gavião (sensivelmente a 20km de Abrantes) e de lá relataram uma forte tempestade de neve!



Bem, isso significaria *uma cota de 200m!!!* 

Provavelmente essa neve deve ser ter sido originada por uma célula bem fria! 

Isto quer dizer que vai haver umas surpresas espalhadas pelo país! 

Quem tiver nessa zona tirem fotos  e vídeos e partilhem aqui connosco!


----------



## ppereira (29 Nov 2008 às 11:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Bom pelos vistos neva e junta muito mais aqui em Loriga do que aí!!!.
> Só tenho pena não ter uma webcamara para vos mostrar...
> no entanto vou deixando fotos e videos
> 
> ...


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 11:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Sem duvida, aqui na cidade na acumula, ´so mesmo no alto da cidade. eu referia me concretamente ao que está à volta. pena nao ter maquina!!!!




Ya.. Eu morei 6 anos ai da rua da saudade quando andava na UBI. Reparei que Loriga é mais fria do que a covilha... Pode ser que ai junte. Afinal ate segunda dao neve.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2008 às 11:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui neste momento cai mais um aguceiro moderado e estão 9.0ºC


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 12:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ppereira disse:


> jonaslor disse:
> 
> 
> > Bom pelos vistos neva e junta muito mais aqui em Loriga do que aí!!!.
> ...


----------



## rogers (29 Nov 2008 às 12:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Tarde! Alguem podia postar aqui aquele mapa onde mostra o frio e o quente na atmosfera?

Obrigado.


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2008 às 12:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Oi. Tens alguma forma de confirmar isso melhor ? Alguma estação online que tenha registado as temperaturas por exemplo ? Estou só a dizer isto para termos cautelas que o dia é propício a "falsos positivos", tem havido muito granizo em vários locais de baixa altitude onde passam células que deixam tudo branco e para muita gente menos habituada aquilo é neve.



Sim tens toda a razão *Vince*!
A única estação com dados online nessa zona é a estação meteorológica amadora de Abrantes, e por lá chove e estão +6,7ºC (na última hora a temperatura desceu 1,5ºC).


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 12:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui a temp. depois de subir depressa, agora encalhou nos 8.3ºC
avisto mais uma celula a vir de Oeste, talvez seja desta...


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 12:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguém me sabe dizer se é possível circular pelo IP4 até Vila Real, ou se a estrada se encontra cortada? No site das estradas de portugal não há qualquer referências a vias cortadas devido à neve


----------



## João (29 Nov 2008 às 12:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem tou a ver que tenho que ir passar a tarde à zona de Portalegre!!!
Visto que aqui por Montemor ñ se passa nada de extraordinário...


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 12:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui até a Serra da Gardunha tem neve!
Algo que já não via há muito tempo....






---------------------

Eu sigo com:
T: *5,5ºC* (subiu )
HR: *85%*
P: *1005,3mb/hPa*

Caem umas "pinguinhas"  que são mesmo muito frias ...


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 12:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a temperatura desceu dos 9,5 para 8,7ºC, continuando em regime de Aguaceiros Fortes.


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2008 às 12:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

acabei de ouvir um trovao


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 12:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Muitas células a passearem-se pelo país


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 12:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui estão algumas fotos de há pouco:

quando a celula fez baixar a temperatura:




há bocado a SUL (zona de Lisboa)




e OESTE (Montejunto)


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2008 às 12:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Manhã marcada pelo frio.
Alguns aguaceiros (a maioria fracos).
Temperatura Actual: 8.6ºC
Sensação Térmica: 5ºC

PS: Apareceu agora o Sol, pelo meio de uma aberta.


----------



## jPdF (29 Nov 2008 às 12:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Na cidade de viseu neva com intensidade desde as 11 da manha!
vejam nos observações de superficie está la -0.1ºC e precipuitação de 0.8mm


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 12:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se é possível circular pelo IP4 até Vila Real, ou se a estrada se encontra cortada? No site das estradas de portugal não há qualquer referências a vias cortadas devido à neve


está perigoso, mas e o mais certo é deixarem passar. o problema estará no regresso, porque vai começar a gelar.
digo eu!


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O maciço central da Serra da Estrela já deve ir com uns bons cm de neve por esta altura


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> está perigoso, mas e o mais certo é deixarem passar. o problema estará no regresso, porque vai começar a gelar.
> digo eu!



Pelo menos durante a tarde parece-me que vai continuar a nevar, existem bastantes células a caminho vindas de NW.


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já passaram muitas células pelo país é certo, mas para o resto do dia continuarão a passar?

Por aqui sigo com:

TEMPERATURA 8ºC  
   HUMIDADE 48 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1002 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 9.7 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Sudoeste 
   0 mm na última hora
   11 mm acumulados desde as 00.00


----------



## João (29 Nov 2008 às 12:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Como tá a situação em Portalegre?
Na cidade não há ao menos água-neve?
Na serra já acumula?


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui até a Serra da Gardunha tem neve!
> Algo que já não via há muito tempo....



Dave, a Gardunha tem 1227m, a fotografia é da zona mais alta ? Consegues estimar mais ou menos a cota a que nevou ?


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estas Células vão andar por cá a passar até terça feira e o pico do frio e da neve a cotas mais baixas é para mim na segunda feira  pena que na segunda já pouco chova no Norte e Centro...

9,5ºC vento moderado a forte


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 12:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá 9.2ºC e 6.3 mm acumulados, neste momento pinga e faz vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 12:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O sol aparece e a temperatura sobe até aos *10,3 ºC*.


----------



## dgstorm (29 Nov 2008 às 12:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Nunotex disse:


> Bom dia!
> Sou novo por aqui!
> Aqui em Braga muito frio! Estou com 4,8º, sensivelmente aos 600 metros de altura, no centro da cidade!
> As 10h a temperetura caiu dos 7º para os 4º muito rapidamente e caiu algum granizo que ainda sem mantem embora muito pouco.
> ...



Um 'vizinho'.
Bem Vindo


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 12:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Finalmente algum GRANIZO 

mesmo que tenho sido pouco mas já foi bom para matar saudades....agora só faltam as trovoadas 


9.1ºC


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 12:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começa a nevar novamente com 3ºc  tal é o ar frio instalado que a temperatura parece não ser problema


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 12:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neva com grande intensidade.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 12:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Às 11:15.

Desde as 7:30 que não pára (excepção cerca de 5m antes das 8 da manha).
Desde aí sempre a cair.
Sê bem vinda...


----------



## apaxe (29 Nov 2008 às 12:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

No Entroncamento, não á meio de ter um fenómeno, estamos com chuva, já granizou e também já o sol espreitou, neste momento chove e a temperatura é de 10º segundo o meu carro.


----------



## rodrigom (29 Nov 2008 às 12:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Viseu coberta de neve e a serra do Caramulo igual. 

só aqui em tondela é que nao neva


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 12:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rodrigom disse:


> Viseu coberta de neve e a serra do Caramulo igual.
> 
> só aqui em tondela é que nao neva



Bem-vindo ao Fórum
vai dando sempre noticias 


por aqui, depois do granizo a temperatura baixou dos 9.1ºC para os 9.0ºC


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 12:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neva forte ate é perceptível na webcam


----------



## Redfish (29 Nov 2008 às 12:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui Aguaceiros Fortes acompanhados de vento e um  daqueles....


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2008 às 12:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui estou quase a bater a min do dia com 6.7ºC
Pressão: 1001.9 hPa


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2008 às 12:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Oi. Tens alguma forma de confirmar isso melhor ? Alguma estação online que tenha registado as temperaturas por exemplo ? Estou só a dizer isto para termos cautelas que o dia é propício a "falsos positivos", tem havido muito granizo em vários locais de baixa altitude onde passam células que deixam tudo branco e para muita gente menos habituada aquilo é neve.



Bom dia malta. Por Abrantes não nevou, e confirmo essa noticia. caiu apenas granizo que deixou um rasto branco.

Abraço. Grandes fotos, e que grande evento este, que começa a surpreender muita gente.


----------



## rogers (29 Nov 2008 às 12:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vou comprar um termometro! Por aqui, em Paços de Ferreira e depois de uma noite revolta com muito vento, chuva e trovoada, o sol brilha! Mas hoje ao 12:00 caiu uma granda granizada! Não tenho ideia da temperatura, mas parece estar nos 6 Graus. Se alguem daqui da zona pudesse confirmar!


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 12:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

No Gavião no Distrito de Portalegre nevou com bastante intensidade e para além dos meus pais já tenho muitas mais confirmações..mas só logo postarei as fotos porque só mais logo é que eles cá chegam


----------



## karkov (29 Nov 2008 às 12:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rodrigom disse:


> Viseu coberta de neve e a serra do Caramulo igual.
> 
> só aqui em tondela é que nao neva


respondeste-me a uma pergunta que fiz a um amigo que acou de abrir aí um Supermercado Ele disse que hoje já apanhou neve... como ele dorme em Viseu e vai para tondela todos os dias não sabia onde tinha sido... parece que foi em Viseu 
Se fores ao Supermercado Freitas procura o Zé Luis no blacão central e diz que o karkov manda um abraço

que a neve vá até Tondela 

PS- acabo de saber que na minha casa de aldeia está a nevar neste momento e que já há acomulação... deve ter nevado toda a noite... fica em S.Miguel do Monte perto do troço de rallie de Luilhas... tem cerca de 650m por isso é onde está a cota na zona de Fafe


----------



## Gongas (29 Nov 2008 às 12:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por coimbra muito frio, a pouco aguaceiro de granizo. segundo um amigo na serra da Lousa já neva também. agora trovoada também. amanha vou pa covilhã.


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 12:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E já agora como estão as coisas na zona de Bragança?

Por aqui tenho o céu nublado e a temperatura continua baixa, 6.7ºC.


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O dia está de aguaceiros nos Algarves. Não está muito desagradável mas está mais frio que ontem... e na costa vicentina só estavam 9.3º às 11h... 

Esta noite se os aguaceiros não falharem promete!


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eu não estou a desconfiar, apenas acho estranho visto que aqui nada caiu e estou a 250m de altitude, altitude esta semelhante à altitude do gavião. E estou a 12 Km de Gavião. Só pode ter sido um fenômeno muito localizado.


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 12:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Algum amigo lá para os lados da Serra da Estrela mal acabe esta intempérie que recolha algumas fotos de como ficou a Serra..tenho muita curiosidade em ver tudo pintado de branco principalmente o maciço central


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 12:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Nem eu disse isso amigo Snow..até porque relataram que a temperatura lá caiu a pique de 5ºC para 1ºC portanto de certeza que foi um fenómeno muito localizado


----------



## Angelstorm (29 Nov 2008 às 12:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Parabéns a todos os felizardos.
Por aqui sigo com 9,8º, e 998 hpa.
Algum frio, chuva, e pelos vistos também granizo, mas nada de especial.


----------



## jpc (29 Nov 2008 às 12:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Olá a todos!
Viseu não está coberta de neve...
Nevou com uma certa intensidade durante a manhã... mas a neve não pegou...

  abraço     
              jpc


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 12:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui a temperatura encalha de novo e não sobe mais que os 9.4ºC
penso que tenha sido a temp. mais baixa do ano nesta Hora (13h).


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2008 às 12:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> Nem eu disse isso amigo Snow..até porque relataram que a temperatura lá caiu a pique de 5ºC para 1ºC portanto de certeza que foi um fenómeno muito localizado



Amigo sabes-me dizer a que hora ocorreu o fenômeno?


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 12:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Na hora que telefonaram se não estou em erro eram umas 11h/ 11h e 20m.


----------



## rodrigom (29 Nov 2008 às 13:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jpc disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Viseu não está coberta de neve...
> Nevou com uma certa intensidade durante a manhã... mas a neve não pegou...
> 
> ...


eu disse aquilo que um amigo meu daí me disse :$

mas o caramulo esta mesmo coberto de neve que eu consigo ver de casa


----------



## karkov (29 Nov 2008 às 13:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

 aqui deu um trovão e o granizo pintou um branco tenue... mas mesmo assim foi consideravel...

trovoa ja menos e abrandou a chuva...

está bom!!! vou mas é para Fafe que nao outra casa a coisa é mais branca


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 13:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Como está a situação em Bragança ? Alguém sabe ?


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2008 às 13:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Como estão as coisas pela Covilhã? pelo que vejo neva, mas sem acumular.


----------



## Luis França (29 Nov 2008 às 13:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Informaram-me que em Pitões está uma braça de neve e que continuam isolados (o limpa-neves não chegou ou não consegue subir a estrada), pois não pára de nevar com acumulação nem de baixar a temperatura.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 13:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Para os lados da Serra (de NO a NE) não vejo mais nada além de uma grande nuvem escura .

A temperatura subiu, mas agora está a cair há medida que a grande nuvem vem na minha direcção.
O vento começa também a soprar moderado

T: *7,9ºC* (a cair muito rápido)
HR: *69%*
P: *1004,8mb/hPa*

Esta é a minha esperança para ver cair algum granizo...

EDIT: 1min caiu para *7,5ºC*


----------



## Fernando (29 Nov 2008 às 13:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estou preso há duas horas no ip4...  Não sei se deva virar para trás... Isto não avança... Há carros a passarem para baixo cheios de neve... Por este andar nem amanhã chego a Bragança... Alguém consegue dar-me mais informação?


----------



## dgstorm (29 Nov 2008 às 13:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Recebi agora informação que o geres está coberto de neve, também zonas de terras de bouro, nomeadamente, Brufe, Mixões da Serra, Serra Amarela... fiquei impressionado é que em Chorense tb tem e esta terra encontra-se a 490m de altitude


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2008 às 13:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fernando disse:


> Estou preso há duas horas no ip4...  Não sei se deva virar para trás... Isto não avança... Há carros a passarem para baixo cheios de neve... Por este andar nem amanhã chego a Bragança... Alguém consegue dar-me mais informação?



Amigo vais ter que esperar mais 30 ou 40 minutos, segundo informação da GNR


----------



## karkov (29 Nov 2008 às 13:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> Recebi agora informação que o geres está coberto de neve, também zonas de terras de bouro, nomeadamente, Brufe, Mixões da Serra, Serra Amarela... fiquei impressionado é que em Chorense tb tem e esta terra encontra-se a 490m de altitude



pois a minha casa de aldeia tb nao é muito alta e estava a nevar á meia hora


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui em baixo está tudo uma pasmaceira agora.

A acção está toda agora a norte do rio Tejo. 

 TEMPERATURA +10.9 °C   
   HUMIDADE 49 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1002 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 12.6 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Noroeste


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começa a chover e a temperatura cai a um ritmo alucinante.
Não quero mentir, mas pareceu-me ouvir um trovão muito ao longe...

T: *7,1ºC*
HR: *71%*
P: *1004,8mb/hPa*


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fernando disse:


> Estou preso há duas horas no ip4...  Não sei se deva virar para trás... Isto não avança... Há carros a passarem para baixo cheios de neve... Por este andar nem amanhã chego a Bragança... Alguém consegue dar-me mais informação?



Eu estava a pensar ir dar uma voltinha ao Marão durante a tarde, se calhar vou ter que repensar a situação...


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui continua a nevar. 

Mais fotos em neve em loriga (forum meteopt.com)


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 13:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> *Aqui foi uma noite com algumas trovoadas, mas de nada de especial me apercebi.*
> O André reporta muito granizo e mais granizo na zona de Ovar e estradas perigosas.


ás 5 da manha houve granizada,muito vento e trovões mesmo em cima de nós..foi tudo em 20 minutos!


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2008 às 13:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Como é possível alguém da protecção civil ter dito na tv, que a temperatura vai subir e que não vai voltar a nevar na Guarda.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 13:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom vou fazer mais algumas reportagens...
Aproveitar enquanto nao pára de nevar, porque não é todos os dias que se vê neve.. 

temperatura: -0,3º C
humidade: 95%

Ah, grande camão...


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 13:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Snow disse:


> Como é possível alguém da protecção civil ter dito na tv, que a temperatura vai subir e que não vai voltar a nevar na Guarda.



Ouvi isso e até me ia dando um ataque de nervos   a temperatura só sobe a partir de terça ou quarta feira a precipitação é que pode começar a escassear a partir de segunda por lá...


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 13:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Snow disse:


> Como é possível alguém da protecção civil ter dito na tv, que a temperatura vai subir e que não vai voltar a nevar na Guarda.





Realmente o problema vai ser mesmo a precipitação, mas o gelo nas estradas não deve desaparecer nos próximos dias.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 13:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Snow disse:


> Como é possível alguém da protecção civil ter dito na tv, que a temperatura vai subir e que não vai voltar a nevar na Guarda.



A precipitação vai começar a diminuir, mas as temperaturas vão baixar.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 13:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



*Dave* disse:


> Começa a chover e a temperatura cai a um ritmo alucinante.
> Não quero mentir, mas pareceu-me ouvir um trovão muito ao longe...
> 
> T: *7,1ºC*
> ...



Continua a cair , a chuva e a temperatura 

T:* 6,5ºC*
HR: *74%*


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 13:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eu também vi essa noticia..ele queria era despachar o jornalista eheh


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2008 às 13:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> A precipitação vai começar a diminuir, mas as temperaturas vão baixar.



Vai diminuir a partir de amanhã, mas ate Segunda iremos ter aguaceiros que serão de neve, em cotas idênticas ou mais baixas que as de hoje


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 13:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E a precepitação está prevista escassar a partir de quando?
alguém pode responder!?


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 13:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> E a precepitação está prevista escassar a partir de quando?
> alguém pode responder!?



a partir do inicio da noite


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2008 às 13:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por Melgaço a neve faz presença a partir dos 600 metros com grande acumulação a partir dos 800 metros. Temp actual 5.8ºC


A avaliar pelo Meteosat a festa vai continuar hoje de tarde.


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 13:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas

Sigo com 11,5º, 71% HR, 1005 mb e um acumulado extremamente ridículo (o pluviómetro está com problemas, DE CERTEZA, tenho que ver o que se passa) de 1 mm, tendo em conta que caiu granizo durante esta noite, e que choveu quase sem parar durante umas 3 horas.


----------



## ppereira (29 Nov 2008 às 13:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Snow disse:


> Como é possível alguém da protecção civil ter dito na tv, que a temperatura vai subir e que não vai voltar a nevar na Guarda.




já subiu, mas continua negativa (-0,3ºC).

por agora deixou de nevar, vou aproveitar e dar uma volta pela serra depois digo a cota a que há acumulação

temperaturas de hoje até às 13h20:
min: -1,2ºc
máx: -0,3ºc


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 13:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde!
Por aqui caiu granizo misturado com chuva ás 10.50 e 45min depois também.
A temperatura desceu de 8.8ºC para 8.2ºC.


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 13:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Abocado fotografei algumas mamatus que se encontravam a oeste de mim.


----------



## FSantos (29 Nov 2008 às 13:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Digo-vos uma coisa, não sei onde vamos parar com esta desorganização...

Quem se desloca em direcção a Bragança pelo IP4 não é informado, nem por agentes da autoridade/protecção civil/paineis electrónicos etc... de que o IP4 está cortado.

Com isto todos os que circulam no IP4 são presenteados com uma fila contínua provocada pela interrupção do transito junto às bombas no início da subida.

Existem por isso pessoas a tentar dar o "golpe" pela estrada antiga Amarante-Vila Real. Eu tenho correntes e tambem é impossível passar lá. Havia muitos a tentar a passagem e o mais certo e lá terem ficado atolados ou pior cairam à valeta.

Pergunto: Porque é que nunca estamos preparados para este tipo de tempo?

Para que serve a protecção civil?

Bastava terem consultado este forum...

Tenho pena.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2008 às 13:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui, está a cair um bom aguaceiro, a temperatura essa está mesmo baixa 7.3ºC com o vento forte faz uma sensação, será que as serras algarvias irão ter alguma surpresa


----------



## Sanxito (29 Nov 2008 às 13:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas pessoal... Eu por aki sigo com 11,0ºc  o sol vai espreitando aos poucos.
Tive uma minima de 7,2ºc enquanto caía granizo e até agora registei 11,4ºc pouco antes do meio dia..
ops...tenho k alterar estes dados, são bem antigos..


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 13:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

tudo indicará que irei ter a máxima mais baixa de 2008----- 10.8ºC

por aqui ainda pinga, depois de uma passagem de outro aguaceiro e com 9.4ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (29 Nov 2008 às 13:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Precipitação estimada!






Sigo com 9.9 cº! A subir! 
muito nublado e ameaça chover! Vento aumenta de intensidade!


----------



## Acardoso (29 Nov 2008 às 13:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas pessoal...
por aqui vai chovendo, nesta altura estão a cair uns pingos, a pouco caiu uma saraiva mas soube a pouco
nesta altura sigo com:
pressão: 1001.7hpa
uma tendência de -0.5
vento: fraco (NW/SW)
temperatura: 7.2º
humidade 91%
em relação a precipitação não posso dar valores pois estou com valores anormais


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 13:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O Vitamos reporta chuva, frio e muito granizo próxima da Sertã.
O André, Gil e JPSGaia estão juntos no Porto e reportam alguns aguaceiros fracos que são sempre de granizo.


----------



## Mago (29 Nov 2008 às 13:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neva bem agora por aqui,
Estão 0,8ºC

Imagem de Telemóvel hoje de manhã em Trancoso:


----------



## Nunotex (29 Nov 2008 às 14:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui ainda nada de neve... 
A temperatura desceu novamente para os 5,4º. Chuviscou mas neve nada...


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 14:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



FSantos disse:


> Digo-vos uma coisa, não sei onde vamos parar com esta desorganização...
> 
> Quem se desloca em direcção a Bragança pelo IP4 não é informado, nem por agentes da autoridade/protecção civil/paineis electrónicos etc... de que o IP4 está cortado.
> 
> ...



A verdade é que não estamos preparados porque o fenómeno não é frequente, não o da neve (isto é, não é para a neve que não estamos preparados), mas o das multidoes que afluem aos sitios perigosos com neve!
A protecçao civil nao se substitui ao cuidado, cidadania e bom senso das populações. 

Eu compreendo, a neve é um espectaculo bonito, raro em alguns lugares. Eu proprio vivo na covilha e fico encantado. Mas a precaução nao pode ser abandonada!


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 14:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui já se vê o sol e a temperatura subiu para os 11ºC mas vêm umas nuvens ameaçadoras a caminho.


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 14:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal... Eu por aki sigo com 11,0ºc  o sol vai espreitando aos poucos.
> Tive uma minima de 7,2ºc enquanto caía granizo e até agora registei 11,4ºc pouco antes do meio dia..
> ops...tenho k alterar estes dados, são bem antigos..



Mais um vizinho... 

Sanxito, caiu granizo aí?


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 14:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Afinal são ainda mais ameaçadoras que o que pareciam ao longe.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui :

* céu pouco nublado
* vento fraco
* 9.0ºC

o sol espreita agora depois da passagem de umas nuvens que traziam uns aguaceiros moderados 

hoje já tive 10.5ºC e agora tenho 9.0ºC


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 14:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui o sol espreita e a temp. já sobe de novo--------10.3ºC


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 14:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está mesmo um gelo la fora


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 14:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temperatura adescer de 10.3ºC para 9.9ºC á medida que as nuvens se aproximam.


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 14:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



thunderboy disse:


> Temperatura adescer de 10.3ºC para 9.9ºC á medida que as nuvens se aproximam.



aqui no entanto continua a subir, já vou em 10.5ºC


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2008 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Andei aqui a passear por perto em 2 localidades que se situam entre 450m e 500m e a temperatura ás 13h30 era de 3º e precipitação de água-neve.
No caminho o granizo esteve sempre presente.
Claro que foi possível ver neve em cotas a partir dos 600/700 
Aqui a temp. continua num sobe e desce sempre que vem chuva ou granizo entre os 6º e os 8º.

Tenho o meu irmão em Vila Real e precisa de ir se deslocar para o Porto em trabalho. Alguém me sabe dar dizer ao certo se o IP4 está transitável nesse sentido?

Obrigado


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui continua a nevar..
Não pára...


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento aproximam-se uma enorme camada de nuvens que isto é mais preto que outra coisa..a ver vamos o que vai acontecer por aqui


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Tarde
Por aqui 7.3ºC, os aguaceiros vão continuando por vezes fortes.
No total a Helena já deixou 37.8 mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2008 às 14:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas

Por aqui neste momento está a chover e já ouvi 2 trovões, TActual: 8.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais um Trovão que fez


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2008 às 14:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança penso que a Helena já deu o que tinha a dar, neste momento o céu está parciamente nublado e estão 3.3ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui pelo relato do Nuno afinal choveu forte e feio esta madrugada com granizo e isso explica o trovão que me acordou mas eu pensava que estava a sonhar e que tinha acordado com um trovão imaginário 

Agora está mais coberto o céu a temperatura é de 10,5ºC


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 14:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Abençoada sejas Helena...
Há excepção de 1994, acho que já não me lembro de nevar com tanta intensidade. Quase que não pára... Tá constantemente a nevar.
Já passaram os limpa neves da serra para desbloquearem as estradas.
Na portela do arão, cumo com 950 metros, um dos sitios mais perigosos devido à inclinação, alguns carros ficarm bloqueados. Tiveram que ir lá os bombeiros para ajudar.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 14:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui estão 9ºC e a descer, começou a chover, e já ouvir dizer que em serra de santo antónio(450m, serra d'aire) já nevou um bocado de manhã.


----------



## rochas (29 Nov 2008 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas, aqui por Oleiros (514m) (CB), já nevou um pouco, trovejou agora esta a chover mas nas serras em volta está tudo branco, parece-me que as cotas estão a começar a descer. 
Alguém confirma isso? 

Até já


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

vem ai qualquer coisa na minha direção..


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Nov 2008 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

estamos ao vivo no meteoalerta vejam lá o que se está a aproximar de Lisboa e margem sul completamente negro, vem ai uma carga das grandes.

abraços


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E eis que volta a chover aqui em almada. A avaliar pelas nuvens não vai parar tão cedo...


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 14:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui anoiteceu 

Máquina preparada. Tudo a postos.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 14:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



> boas
> 
> estamos ao vivo no meteoalerta vejam lá o que se está a aproximar de Lisboa e margem sul completamente negro, vem ai uma carga das grandes.
> 
> abraços


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2008 às 14:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tive a informação que em Portalegre ja neva. Alguém confirma?


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2008 às 14:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Atenção a todos os que vão viajar! Está tudo BRANCO 


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...riga+a+corte+de+estradas+no+norte+do+pais.htm

http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1351637&idCanal=62

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/466164


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 14:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a chover e atemperatura desce.r de 9.9ºC para 7.9ºC em +- 20 min


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 14:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A chuva e o vento aqui são de tal maneira tão gelados que eu não sei  como não cai outra coisa..


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 14:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Video filmado ao meio dia.


Para mais fotografias e neve em http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-loriga-s-estrela-novembro-2008-a-2760-new-post.html


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 14:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aguaceiro moderado e muito Vento


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 14:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui ainda não pinga..


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 14:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

WoooooW em 2 mins caiu de 10.6ºC para 9.2ºC


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 14:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ja vai em 8.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 14:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



> ja vai em 8.5ºC



tá a descer bem..

já chove em Sesimbra a ver pelas imagens em direto


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 14:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O céu está negrooo a Oeste de mim  10,1ºC, 21,2km/h


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

7.8ºC


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> O céu está negrooo a Oeste de mim  10,1ºC, 21,2km/h



deve de ser a célula que passou por aqui
pena não ter tido actividade eléctrica


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ouvi um trovão..a oeste de vendas novas


----------



## diogogrosso (29 Nov 2008 às 14:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguem sabe quanto cms é que já há de acumulação de neve no maciço central da serra da estrela ?


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 14:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

hoje não estou a ter sorte em relação a trovoadas
já apanhei um pouco de tudo desde Chuva moderada a Vento forte e Granizo....mas lá está falta aquilo que mais queria

vou com 7.5ºC


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 15:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pois..também tenho curiosidade em saber como está o Maciço central da Serra da Estrela..


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 15:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui já pinga 

aguaceiros moderados ..


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

temperatura mais baixa de 2008 registada nesta hora (ás 15h)---- 7.4ºC


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 15:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

granizo


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 15:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já desceu para os 7.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 15:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui muito vento e chuvinha fraca, mais um meio fiasco 

9,1ºC


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 15:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

já parou o granizo 

agora passou a aguaceiros fracos

o vento também está fraco


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 15:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

7.5ºc.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 15:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem pessoal.Chegado a casa.Voçês não imaginam o nevão que caiu em Portalegre.Lindo lindo lindo. Próprio das nossas terras mais altas. Nevou copiosamente a 700m. mas na cidade (450-550m) tb nevou. Já cá vivo vai fazer onze anos em Maio do próximo ano e ninguem tinha visto um dia como hoje. Nevou bem em Janeiro de 2006, mas em S.Mamede. Hoje foi "demais". Daqui a nada mostro as fotos e video.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 15:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Que frio que ficou agora  *8,3ºC*


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2008 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Bem pessoal.Chegado a casa.Voçês não imaginam o nevão que caiu em Portalegre.Lindo lindo lindo. Próprio das nossas terras mais altas. Nevou copiosamente a 700m. mas na cidade (450-550m) tb nevou. Já cá vivo vai fazer onze anos em Maio do próximo ano e ninguem tinha visto um dia como hoje. Nevou bem em Janeiro de 2006, mas em S.Mamede. Hoje foi "demais". Daqui a nada mostro as fotos e video.



cota nos 450m (hum). E com anoitecer poderá baixar ainda mais. Só é pena a precipitação ser cada vez menor


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui a temp. já sobe mas de forma lenta. vou com 7.7ºC


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 15:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Bem pessoal.Chegado a casa.Voçês não imaginam o nevão que caiu em Portalegre.Lindo lindo lindo. Próprio das nossas terras mais altas. Nevou copiosamente a 700m. mas na cidade (450-550m) tb nevou. Já cá vivo vai fazer onze anos em Maio do próximo ano e ninguem tinha visto um dia como hoje. Nevou bem em Janeiro de 2006, mas em S.Mamede. Hoje foi "demais". Daqui a nada mostro as fotos e video.



Obrigado pelo testemunho. O Gerofil já me tinha confirmado neve em Portalegre mas estava a aguardar ansiosamente mais dados sobre S.Mamede e Portalegre para analisar as cotas previstas e efectivas pois provavelmente foi aí o ponto mais a sul onde penso que terá nevado. Ficamos à espera das fotos e videos


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 15:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Bem pessoal.Chegado a casa.Voçês não imaginam o nevão que caiu em Portalegre.Lindo lindo lindo. Próprio das nossas terras mais altas. Nevou copiosamente a 700m. mas na cidade (450-550m) tb nevou. Já cá vivo vai fazer onze anos em Maio do próximo ano e ninguem tinha visto um dia como hoje. Nevou bem em Janeiro de 2006, mas em S.Mamede. Hoje foi "demais". Daqui a nada mostro as fotos e video.





Viva o futuro :assobio:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 15:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Snow disse:


> cota nos 450m (hum). E com anoitecer poderá baixar ainda mais. Só é pena a precipitação ser cada vez menor



Não é hum ....é mesmo assim. Em Portalegre nevou. Logo foi a essa cota. Como disse daqui a nada meto fotos.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 15:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



> cota nos 450m (hum). E com anoitecer poderá baixar ainda mais. Só é pena a precipitação ser cada vez menor



esta noite podemos ter surpresas

ouvi um trovão a Sw ..


----------



## Filipe (29 Nov 2008 às 15:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Tarde! 
De manha caiu um nevaão fantástico... a temperatura continua pelos 1,5ºC e céu cm muitas nuvens... também sei que esteve a nevar em Oliveira do Hospital...


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 15:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

7.0ºC chove ,precip. acumulada(ontem e hoje)- 23mm.


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 15:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde por aqui neva bastante parece que agora por fim quer começar a acumular outra vez 

convido-os a dar uma vista de olhos nas fotos de hoje 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-covilha-29-11-2008-a-2762.html#post100044


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui, pampilhosa da serra,está uma temperatura de 3.2 graus mesmo assim toda a agua que cai é en forma de neve muito umida mas neve.
os montes mais altos tão todos brancos.
com a noite espero ficar com a aldeia branca.
s´falta mesmo a precipitação. que já não é muita...


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem depois daquele aguaceiro ficou um gelo!!8,3ºC com um windchill mínimo de *4,0ºC* (15:12)  

Depois de passar:


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Não é hum ....é mesmo assim. Em Portalegre nevou. Logo foi a essa cota. Como disse daqui a nada meto fotos.



Amigo já tinha noticias que estava a nevar em Portalegre. Disse hum, porque não esperava que a cota andasse tão baixa no Alentejo. é uma grande notícia.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

6.8ºC e continua a descer. Ainda á 1hora estava nos 10ºC.


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Amigo Miguel como está a Serra da Arrábida? Como fica lado a lado com o mar é provável que nem neve..


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 15:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem e agora estão *7,8ºC*   mesmo com sol


----------



## Santos (29 Nov 2008 às 15:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Boa tarde por aqui neva bastante parece que agora por fim quer começar a acumular outra vez
> 
> convido-os a dar uma vista de olhos nas fotos de hoje
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-covilha-29-11-2008-a-2762.html#post100044



Excelentes registos Spiritmind.
Tenho tido o prazer de ter vindo a acompanhar a tua webcam bem como a webcam meteoalerta e óbviamente o meteopt.
Já agora e ser for possíel qual é a HR na Covilhá e direcção de vento
Obrigado.
Por aqui 8.9ºC - 1003 hpa


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 15:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> Amigo Miguel como está a Serra da Arrábida? Como fica lado a lado com o mar é provável que nem neve..



Sim para nevar na Arrábida é preciso muito mais do que isto  é uma serra muito alta 500 e  picos metros mas fica encostada ao mar o que é uma pena nestes cenários


----------



## Sanxito (29 Nov 2008 às 15:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui vai descendo, tive uma maxima de 12,6ºc e agora tou com 11,5ºc com tendência a descer...


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 15:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Santos disse:


> Excelentes registos Spiritmind.
> Tenho tido o prazer de ter vindo a acompanhar a tua webcam bem como a webcam meteoalerta e óbviamente o meteopt.
> Já agora e ser for possíel qual é a HR na Covilhá e direcção de vento
> Obrigado.
> Por aqui 8.9ºC - 1003 hpa



Por aqui 2.4ºc com 79%


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 15:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E agora *7,6ºC*  até estou parvo


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 15:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

* céu muito nublado
* vento fraco
* 8.0ºC 
* de momento não chove


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2008 às 15:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora as temperaturas irão descer ainda mais.
Vamos ver é a precipitação.


----------



## Santos (29 Nov 2008 às 15:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui 2.4ºc com 79%



Obrigado, realmente está tudo online 
Por aqui 8.9ºC - 1003 hpa


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 15:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## Filipe (29 Nov 2008 às 15:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

... por aqui recomeçou a nevar...lol


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2008 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem por aqui parece de noite, mais um aguaceiro forte.
Tem. act. 7.3ºc


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 15:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fotos das nuvens que provocaram a carga de água que caiu há cerca de meia hora. Todas elas tiradas já com a máquina fotográfica nova. Espero que gostem e gostava de ler a vossa opinião em relação às mesmas:


----------



## Turista (29 Nov 2008 às 15:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde,

por aqui sigo com 10,4ºC.
Tem chovido e por volta das 11h caiu algum granizo, mas foi questão de segundos.
Abraço,


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 15:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

o que falta mesmo é agua lol
se vier é neve mas por agora não cai nada, a não ser uma neve ou lá o que é é tipo pá de tão fina que é fico é espera de um aguesseiro
  pampilhosa da serra 3.1 graus


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2008 às 15:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Que belo nevão esse em Portalegre!!
Aquele rapaz é que não parece muito confortável!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 16:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

4 horas da tarde e estao 6 ºc ...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 16:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui a temperatura anda a oscilar....antes do aguaceiro tinha 8.1ºC depois caiu para 7.8ºC e agora sobe de novo para 7.9ºC


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 16:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

até no alto-alentejo já nevou, belas fotos 

dia 29....(29 deve de ser o numero das neves )


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 16:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 16:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Incrivel...16.15 e recomeça a nevar !!! Fantático dia. Daqui a nada meto os videos. Lindos de morrer.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 16:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui nada de chuva..

sol a espreitar..

uma amiga minha diz-me que neste momento chove bem perto de coruche


----------



## Nuno (29 Nov 2008 às 16:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Incrivel...16.15 e recomeça a nevar !!! Fantático dia. Daqui a nada meto os videos. Lindos de morrer.




Ainda bem, esta neve faz muita falta as terras Alentejanas, obrigada pelas fotos, e desfruta bem desses momentos únicos. Só uma pergunta esta mesmo a nevar no centro de Portalegre ?

Abraço


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Apesar de ainda faltarem algumas horas para a noite começar, vou montar o tripé na varanda para ver se consigo apanhar algumas nuvens de jeito para fotografar agora ao final da tarde.

Pensei que ia ser uma tarde melhor e com mais acção... mas já vi que me enganei. Espero que a noite traga alguma sorte.


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 16:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aparentemente parece-me que vem ai outro aguaceiro neste momento estão 8ºC


----------



## Iceberg (29 Nov 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento, já não faz sentido a pergunta: onde vai nevar ?

A pergunta que se impõe neste momento é:

EM QUE (POUCOS) LOCAIS DE PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL NÃO VAI NEVAR ?


----------



## trepkos (29 Nov 2008 às 16:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui o meu carro marcava 9 graus, caiu alguns aguaceiros e granizo, nada de mais, estou bastante desiludido.

Amanhã a neve em Portalegre mantem-se? é que vou lá amanhã


----------



## trepkos (29 Nov 2008 às 16:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Iceberg disse:


> Neste momento, já não faz sentido a pergunta: onde vai nevar ?
> 
> A pergunta que se impõe neste momento é:
> 
> EM QUE (POUCOS) LOCAIS DE PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL NÃO VAI NEVAR ?



Aqui não


----------



## Turista (29 Nov 2008 às 16:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Uma pessoa aqui no Litoral fica a morrer de inveja...  ainda bem que vão colocando fotos...
Aproveitem bem


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2008 às 16:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E ai vêm mais umas boas nuvens negras pelo Horizonte


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 16:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui está a ficar negro a norte e noroeste


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## F_R (29 Nov 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas pessoal

Por Abrantes tem chovido bem, mas neve ainda não, pode ser que ainda nos visite mas e dificil.

Agora não chove mas não deve faltar muito.

Estão 6.7ºC e tem vindo a descer

Fantasticas essas fotos e videos


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2008 às 16:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Neste momento com aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de granizo.


----------



## rodrigom (29 Nov 2008 às 16:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Iceberg disse:


> Neste momento, já não faz sentido a pergunta: onde vai nevar ?
> 
> A pergunta que se impõe neste momento é:
> 
> EM QUE (POUCOS) LOCAIS DE PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL NÃO VAI NEVAR ?



aqui nao


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 16:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Cada vez mais negro, eu vou levar com isto de raspão


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 16:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas tardes malta!!!

Aqui esta um gelo depois dos aguaceiros depois do almoço...

Grandes fotos malta!! Esta tarde vou para a Serra para 600m altitude a ver como esta por la em Alcaria do Cume!!

Depois coloco as fotos da celula da 14:30 +-!!

Continuem!!


ALguem sabe como esta a Serra de Monchique (906m) ?????


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 16:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Iceberg disse:


> Neste momento, já não faz sentido a pergunta: onde vai nevar ?
> 
> A pergunta que se impõe neste momento é:
> 
> EM QUE (POUCOS) LOCAIS DE PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL NÃO VAI NEVAR ?



aqui não de certeza 

a temp. teima em não descer abaixo dos 7ºC


----------



## Bgc (29 Nov 2008 às 16:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já neva.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 16:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Depois do aguaceiro e de ter caído aos 7,5ºc agora vou a subir e já levo 9,5ºC


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2008 às 16:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aguaceiro de granizo
agora por aqui!


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2008 às 16:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui vai chovendo, a temperatura esta nos 7ºC mas não passou alem dos 8ºC. 

Li prai que nevou na serra d'Aire é verdade??

Sera que amamnha podera la nevar pk as temperaturas vao descer, mas a precipitação aqui na zona vai estar muito elevada.

SERA QUE HA MESMO POSSIBILIDADE???


----------



## joaoj (29 Nov 2008 às 16:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



meteoptg disse:


>



bonito !


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 16:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ouvi dizer que nevou na serra d'aire(na serra de santo antónio) esta manhã.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 16:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O meu pai é mecânico e ele foi lá ver um carro que se avariou lá, nas ele não levou o telemóvel com ele.


----------



## delgas (29 Nov 2008 às 16:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

gostaria imenso de ter a surpresa que tive em 2005... senão for hoje, também já não deve ser antes de 2009...  =(=(

um pouco off-topic, aproveito para dizer que sou novo no fórum


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2008 às 16:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já parou de chover por  aqui


----------



## storm (29 Nov 2008 às 16:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento céu limpo, espero que venha mais chuva

Tem sido um dia de aguaceiros moderados/fortes sempre com granizo à mistura(é com cada carga de pedra) com vento a acompanhar.
Sempre que caí um aguaceiro a temperatura desce.
De relatar também que houve trovoada durante algum tempo, mas pareceu-me ser longe(mas forte)

Temperatura actual:9.2ºC

Devia era de continuar a chover bem para ver se havia mais neve


----------



## Zoelae (29 Nov 2008 às 16:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Telefonei agora à minha mãe que vive numa aldeia ( 780 msm) do Noroeste do concelho de Vinhais, vila que fica a oeste de Bragança e disse-me que nevava com grande intensidade. Nevou fortemente durante toda a noite e quase todo o dia, disse que estava uma enorme nevada com mais de 20 cm. E eu aqui em Lisboa , que pouca sorte.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2008 às 16:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;100108 disse:
			
		

> Boas tardes malta!!!
> 
> Aqui esta um gelo depois dos aguaceiros depois do almoço...
> 
> ...



Ainda há pouco estive a mirá-la bem, a ver se via alguma mancha branca na zona da Fóia, mas nada!! Pode ser que esta noite caia qualquer coisa, se a temperatura baixar mais um pouco.

Desde as 15h30 que caem por aqui aguaceiros frequentes, acompanhados de granizo "pequenino"! Nota-se que a "Helena" já está por aqui, pois o ar está novamente mais frio...neste momento 10,2ºC!! A máxima de hoje já esteve nos 15,8ºC pouco depois da hora de almoço!


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2008 às 16:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Obrigado!!!

Epa se nevou ja de manha pode ser que neve tb esta noite!!!


----------



## joaoj (29 Nov 2008 às 17:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a neve mantem-se apenas nas cotas mais elevadas , em baixo derreteu toda...


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2008 às 17:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Iceberg disse:


> Neste momento, já não faz sentido a pergunta: onde vai nevar ?
> 
> A pergunta que se impõe neste momento é:
> 
> EM QUE (POUCOS) LOCAIS DE PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL NÃO VAI NEVAR ?



A questão é mais ao contrário.


----------



## rodrigom (29 Nov 2008 às 17:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

espero que neve aqui à noite! era mt mau ver neve aqui à volta e nao nevar aqui


----------



## jepe (29 Nov 2008 às 17:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

a chegar a aveiro ..por noroeste.
a minha primeira  pequena contribuiçao..


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 17:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui tá chover moderadamente tocada a vento, a temperatura tropeçou para os 7.9ºC, o vento está forte.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 17:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Felizmente atemperatura aqui desceu para os 6.3ºC e espero que continue a descer.
Por enquanto chove com alguma força.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2008 às 17:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui esta ceu escuro carregado e muito frio 

Vamos la ver se vai haver surpresas esta noite


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2008 às 17:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MeteoPtg disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNLWQNmYU5w



Muito bem!!
Gosto muito de Portalegre, a única cidade de montanha do Alentejo.


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2008 às 17:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fantástica essa neve de Portalegre 

Eu vi logo que sábado a neve ia ser bem mais democrática 

Aqui nada de especial, nevou durante a manhã e pouco mais há a contar. A temperatura é de 1,7ºC com céu encoberto e neve fraca, máxima de 3,1ºC e mínima de 0,6ºC.


----------



## rbsmr (29 Nov 2008 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



storm disse:


> Neste momento céu limpo, espero que venha mais chuva
> 
> Tem sido um dia de aguaceiros moderados/fortes sempre com granizo à mistura(é com cada carga de pedra) com vento a acompanhar.
> Sempre que caí um aguaceiro a temperatura desce.
> ...




Como está a Serra do Montejunto? Há vestígios de neve por lá????


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 17:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ceu com abertas e a temp. a subir 8.3ºC


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2008 às 17:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui na louriceira aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de granizo Tmin de5.8Cº e max 10.0Cº


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 17:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Depois de alguma chuva durante a tarde, volta a nevar por aqui com 1,8ºC.


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 17:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já desde há meia hora vi dois relâmpagos por cima de lisboa. Agora oiço trovões ao longe. Alguém confirma?


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Nov 2008 às 17:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui hoje por Cernache, apesar de ainda não se ter registado neve, e dificilmente acontecerá, ja tive temperaturas na ordem dos *3ºC* com chuva por vezes moderada. Alguma trovoada e granizo (pequeno). Tambem houve abertas em que o sol espreitou. Agora ronda os *5ºC*, a precipitação é fraca e apareceu o nevoeiro.

Alguem me sabe dizer qual será a evolução da situação?
Preve-se mais chuva e descidas de temperatura para a noite?

Abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 17:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá, neste momento chove tá um ambiente há 2006  estou com 7.3ºC.


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2008 às 17:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui chove muito forte!!!
e parece que não é aguaceiro!!!
esta é continua!!! espero que não haja inundaçoes!!!


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 17:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alta ventania agora. Tudo o que é leve voa pelo ar neste momento


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguem sabe como esta a Serra de Monchique???


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

5.6 ºc podia descer mais um bocado...


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

temp. oscilante...assim não vamos a lado nenhum

ha pouco 8.3ºC...agora 8.1ºC, enfim


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 17:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O meu pai ja voltou da serra e napenas havia chuva forte.


----------



## dpaes (29 Nov 2008 às 17:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguem sabe a temperatura de Évora agora?


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2008 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Em Bragança neva nas zonas altas da cidade, vim agora de vinhais e a estrada está complicada e neva abundantemente logo a partir de Grandais.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O meu pai ja voltou da serra d'aire e napenas havia chuva forte.


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Os relâmpagos já acabaram. Vi ao todo 3. Esta noite esperemos todos que traga mais alguns...


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E agora está a cair uma granizada.


----------



## delgas (29 Nov 2008 às 17:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



thunderboy disse:


> E agora está a cair uma granizada.



espero que essa granizada arrefeça quando chegar cá...


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 17:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E por fim atemperatura desceu para os 5.9ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 17:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temp esta a cair a pique... 7.9ºC!!!

Muito Nublado...mas não chove...

Sensaçao termica essa nem digo!!


Esta a nevar em Andaluzia encostada á fronteira nos 500m segundo o meu tio...

Ela anda perto!!


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2008 às 17:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Já desde há meia hora vi dois relâmpagos por cima de lisboa. OAgora oiço trovões ao longe. Alguém confirma?



Sim. Vi aqui um clarão.


----------



## storm (29 Nov 2008 às 17:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rbsmr disse:


> Como está a Serra do Montejunto? Há vestígios de neve por lá????



Epá pelo menos de manha quando fui a fazenda estive a olhar para lá e não se via nada branco (sem binoculos, ainda é uma boa distancia ).


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 17:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui ainda vai nevando, agora com 1,2ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 17:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora parou de nevar.
Está um camão grande. Já nao juntava com esta intensidade h+a 14 anos


----------



## Quantum (29 Nov 2008 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já tinha saudades de um dia assim, confesso..
Gostei de ver essas fotos/vídeos, fico com inveja mas sobrevivo lol

Não tenho estação meteorológica pelo que costumo acompanhar um site de uma estação meterológica bastante próxima de mim.. E parece-me que a temperatura está a descer muito rapidamente.. estavam 10.2ºC às 16h55 e passou para 7.3ºC às 17h20.. 

Quem me dera que isto pudesse ser tipo o que aconteceu no dia que nevou em Lisboa, onde a temperatura desceu de 6ºC para 1ºC mto rapidamente :P Deixem-me sonhar, ok?

(Site da estação meteorológica: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IQUELUZ1 ) (não sei de quem é, mas obrigado a essa pessoa se frequentar o forum :P)


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Nov 2008 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas 

aqui fica algumas fotos de hoje 

passagem de mais uma célula por Lisboa e Margem Sul do Tejo 





a chegada de mais uma célula a Lisboa e Margem Sul do Tejo





zona de Lisboa e linha com sol e uma célula a Norte





fotografia tirada aqui da minha casa com vista para Lisboa a zona verde é chamada de Jardia, as torres em Lisboa são as Amoreiras, foto com zoom estamos a mais de 20km 





Abraços


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2008 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



delgas disse:


> espero que essa granizada arrefeça quando chegar cá...



Para quê?


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 17:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



storm disse:


> Epá pelo menos de manha quando fui a fazenda estive a olhar para lá e não se via nada branco (sem binoculos, ainda é uma boa distancia ).



isso é que é pena


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 17:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Quantum disse:


> (Site da estação meteorológica: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IQUELUZ1 ) (não sei de quem é, mas obrigado a essa pessoa se frequentar o forum :P)



A estação é minha  hoje deves ter notado coisas estranhas no wunderground não ?? rajadas de vento de mais de 200 km/h e uma máxima de 17.0ºC isso hoje andou meio maluco, aconselho-te antes a visitar o meu site. É que o wunderground anda com uns problemas nos ultimos tempos www.meteoqueluz.info os quais me são alheios, não só a mim como a qualquer membro do forum que tenha lá a estação registada.

Estou com 7.1ºC e o vento está fraco, alguma trovoada a Este.


----------



## Zoelae (29 Nov 2008 às 17:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> Em Bragança neva nas zonas altas da cidade, vim agora de vinhais e a estrada está complicada e neva abundantemente logo a partir de Grandais.



Como é que estavam as coisas em Vinhais? Havia mais neve?


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 17:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Meus caros, depois de mais de 4 horas no Marão, eis que chego ao meu destino, ainda provisório..
Neve, muita neve mesmo no Marão...
Acumulação de cerca de 50-60cm, mais de um metro em algumas áreas...
Tirei muitas fotos pelo caminho, já posto algumas e mais uns videos para verem o que aquilo foi...
Lindo, mas muito perigoso para a condução...
De momento, estou no Castelo da Maia nos proximos 3 dias...
Chove bem...


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 17:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora aqui chove e a temperatura cai a pique vou agora com 8,6ºC


----------



## Santos (29 Nov 2008 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Excelentes registos fotográficos e em video de fenómenos vários occorridos hoje e até agora...aqui documentados por vários membros e amigos , desde neve a células, paisagens etc.
Temos sido brindados com excelentes reportagens.

Por aqui 5.7ºC - 1004 hpa


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2008 às 17:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;100152 disse:
			
		

> Alguem sabe como esta a Serra de Monchique???



Já te respondi há pouco.
Às 16h não havia nada na zona da Fóia.
Terá que arrefecer bem durante a noite para que caia lá alguma coisa!! Mas esperemos que sim...


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2008 às 17:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neva abundantemente sobre Bragança neste momento, temperatura de 1,0ºC a descer.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2008 às 17:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Em Bragança neva abundantemente sem vento, o que penso que é bom!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2008 às 17:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Deixo aqui esta imagem com o apanhado que fiz aqui no fórum dos relatos onde caiu neve. Dá para ver bem a disribuição da neve, que atingiu toda a zona Norte e Centro Interior, descendo até Portalegre!!
Espero que esta noite dê para colocar mais uns simbolos a Sul!!






PS: Se souberem de mais sitios digam, para eu adicionar ao mapa!


----------



## apaxe (29 Nov 2008 às 17:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Entroncamento, chove intensamente e...
...5º, desceu 4º em pouco mais de 1 hora.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 17:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui continua a chuva e a temperatura em queda livre 7,7ºC


----------



## tclor (29 Nov 2008 às 17:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui a neve tem dado alguma trégua na última hora, no entanto nalguns locais há mais de 10 cm de neve acumulada 

A temperatura está nos 0,1 ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 18:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Já te respondi há pouco.
> Às 16h não havia nada na zona da Fóia.
> Terá que arrefecer bem durante a noite para que caia lá alguma coisa!! Mas esperemos que sim...




Não reparei... assim que actualizamos o meteopt cai logo 500 posts

E nos picos mais altos nao da para ver nada?? Com 906m duvido mesmo assim que não haja nada...

Aqui nesta zona esta muito frio mesmo ao ponto de sair fumo pela boca sem fumares nada

Esta noite pode ser que volte a visitar a serra de monchique e quem sabe a serra do caldeirao


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 18:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

8.3ºC não passa disto...não estou a perceber


----------



## Nunotex (29 Nov 2008 às 18:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui em Braga a temperatura continua a descer, estou com 4.5º!
Vamos lá ver se acordo com tudo branco!


----------



## ruimartins (29 Nov 2008 às 18:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas,

Neste momento estou no litoral, amanhã parto pra Serra.

Segundo relatos no local, não se circula de carro (nem de jipe!!) neste momento em Castro Laboreiro....


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Deixo aqui esta imagem com o apanhado que fiz aqui no fórum dos relatos onde caiu neve. Dá para ver bem a disribuição da neve, que atingiu toda a zona Norte e Centro Interior, descendo até Portalegre!!
> Espero que esta noite dê para colocar mais uns simbolos a Sul!!



Belo mapa, ia fazer um assim, mas ja que estás a fazer 
Mas diz-me, não sabia que havia relatos da Serra de Aire. São fidedignos ?


----------



## Turista (29 Nov 2008 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a temperatura desce, está nos 8,8ºC... não me parece que vá nevar... lol


----------



## Mago (29 Nov 2008 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Grande Nevao pelos lados da Guarda e Trancoso,
Continua a Nevar
0,7ºC agora


----------



## amarusp (29 Nov 2008 às 18:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Logo hoje que estou em Lisboa que tinha de nevar, é preciso ter muito azar!
Por aqui alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 18:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por agora a D. Helena não está a enviar mais neve. lol

Sigo com 0,1ºC.

Daqui a pouco meto mais imagens.


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Nov 2008 às 18:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;100188 disse:
			
		

> Não reparei... assim que actualizamos o meteopt cai logo 500 posts
> 
> E nos picos mais altos nao da para ver nada?? Com 906m duvido mesmo assim que não haja nada...
> 
> ...



boas

não te esqueças da maquina fotográfica  

abraços

ps: e pilhas


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 18:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui começou a chover com força e vestigios de granizo.


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 18:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui vai nevando mas em forma muito ténue agora e que devia nevar como durante a tarde para pegar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 18:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> não te esqueças da maquina fotográfica
> 
> ...



Nada disso...

Já tenho algumas fotos de celulas para quando acabe de bulir as postar quando chegar a casa!!

Vamos ver como corre...


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 18:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Depois desta chuvada a temperatura desceu para os 5.1ºC-
Só mais um pouco.


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 18:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Deixo aqui esta imagem com o apanhado que fiz aqui no fórum dos relatos onde caiu neve. Dá para ver bem a disribuição da neve, que atingiu toda a zona Norte e Centro Interior, descendo até Portalegre!!
> Espero que esta noite dê para colocar mais uns simbolos a Sul!!
> 
> 
> ...



NAo sei se é a imagem que não deixa, mas a Covilhã não está representada e hoje merece! 

abraço


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2008 às 18:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Belo mapa, ia fazer um assim, mas ja que estás a fazer
> Mas diz-me, não sabia que havia relatos da Serra de Aire. São fidedignos ?



São daqui do fórum, neste tópico!! Não te sei dizer ao certo em que página está, mas vi-o aqui!! Esse post não tinha fotos, mas optei por colocar na mesma o simbolo em como teria caido alguma coisa!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2008 às 18:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> NAo sei se é a imagem que não deixa, mas a Covilhã não está representada e hoje merece!
> 
> abraço



A Covilhâ está lá!!! Agora no mapa é que não deve ter aparecido por ter outro nome em cima ou algo do género!!! Mas que está lá, está!!!


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 18:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> NAo sei se é a imagem que não deixa, mas a Covilhã não está representada e hoje merece!
> 
> abraço



 







será neve  será na Covilhã 

tou a brincar  foi um esquecimento


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 18:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

pessoal a cota de neve esta a baixar muito na aboadela (marao cerca de 300 mt de altitude) esta a nevar aqui chove muito e estao 5,4 ºc


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2008 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui chuva e 5ºC!!!!

Se continuar a descer talvez ainda veja neve!!!!

Se aqui ta esta temperatura na serra deve estar menos, vou tentar saber como ta la o tempo!!!!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2008 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;100188 disse:
			
		

> Não reparei... assim que actualizamos o meteopt cai logo 500 posts
> 
> E nos picos mais altos nao da para ver nada?? Com 906m duvido mesmo assim que não haja nada...
> 
> ...




Se a temperatura estiver boa () ainda penso em lá ir também!!

Se lá fores tem atenção ao troço Monchique-Fóia se estiver de chuva e temperaturas perto do 0ºC, o gelo lá é tramado!! Em 2006, quando lá caiu aquele pequeno nevão, levei quase 2 horas a descer da Fóia para Mochique!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Nov 2008 às 18:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O mapa foi uma boa ideia sim senhor.

Também me deram essa informação que em Oleiros nevou...

Espera-se que fique mais composto com mais localidades do pais.

Agora aqui estão *4.8ºC*, sem vento,  e o ceu pelo que me parece esta com abertas e não chove.

Acho que esta noite, pode nevar outra vez onde já nevou, mas nao me parece que tenhamos novos locais, pelo menos em zonas baixas. Que acham?


----------



## Fernando (29 Nov 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabei de chegar a Bragança. 6 horas entre Bragança e Porto. 3 horas parado no marão à espera que reabrissem a estrada, sendo que não havia alternativas. Mais tarde acabei por ir pela estrada que liga Amarante à Régua onde apanhei bastante neve e um incrível trânsito porque as pessoas paravam no meio da estrada para tirar fotos...

Já no IP4 havia muita muita neve na zona junto à área de descanso entre Vila Real e Mirandela e alto do Pópulo. Estava um cenário lindo.

No alto de Rossas não havia praticamente neve mas estava a começar a nevar. Em Bragança, há 10 minutos nevava abundantemente, mas não sabia que já não havia nenhuma acumulação. :|

Tirei algumas fotos da viagem. Vou postar mais tarde.


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Covilhã, em ti aura quando neva... 
Dormimos hoje com lençol de neve...

POde ser que venha uma nuvem carregada e faça disto uma festa ainda maior.

Daqui a pouco vou para a Guarda, por compromisso inadiável... Não me apetecia muito, espero que a previsão de pouca precipitação nao me traia! 

Alguem passou na a23 para me dar informação?


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

a temperatura aqui (pelo menos na minha estação) ateimou ficar nos 8.3ºc


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2008 às 18:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> NAo sei se é a imagem que não deixa, mas a Covilhã não está representada e hoje merece!
> 
> abraço




Pronto, assim ninguém se chateia!!:


----------



## tclor (29 Nov 2008 às 18:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



amarusp disse:


> Logo hoje que estou em Lisboa que tinha de nevar, é preciso ter muito azar!
> Por aqui alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes.



Foi muito azar mesmo, Amarusp. Mas sempre podes visitar o post sobre Loriga que está no Meteopt e verificares como está aqui. As imagens são elucidativas.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-loriga-s-estrela-novembro-2008-a-2760.html


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2008 às 18:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Parou de nevar...em relação a precipitações durante a noite...qual é a vossa opinião? poderá haver novas acumulações em Bragança?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 18:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Se a temperatura estiver boa () ainda penso em lá ir também!!
> 
> Se lá fores tem atenção ao troço Monchique-Fóia se estiver de chuva e temperaturas perto do 0ºC, o gelo lá é tramado!! Em 2006, quando lá caiu aquele pequeno nevão, levei quase 2 horas a descer da Fóia para Mochique!!!



Obrigado pelo conselho!!

Tal como se fores para Alcaria do Cume toma atençao ao troço Cachopo/Passa Frio/Alcaria do Cume... Para andares aos papeis não ha melhor...

Ou entao fazemos um trabalho de equipa... 

Eu controlo esta Serra com o devido report e fotos e tu a tua nesse lado!!

Que tal??


Malta de Olhao/Tavira... Vejam la se averiguam tambem


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 18:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Pronto, assim ninguém se chateia!!:



Não é por nada, mas o simbolo de Bragança aparece quase em Mirandela 

É mais perto de Vinhais


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 18:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo aqui neste momento... E vento nulo...


----------



## amarusp (29 Nov 2008 às 18:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



tclor disse:


> Foi muito azar mesmo, Amarusp. Mas sempre podes visitar o post sobre Loriga que está no Meteopt e verificares como está aqui. As imagens são elucidativas.
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-loriga-s-estrela-novembro-2008-a-2760.html


Ja ha muitos anos que não vejo Loriga assim, faz-me lembrar a infancia.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 18:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

4 GRAUS E CHOVE 


sera que passados 23 anos vai nevar novamente aqui????


----------



## snowboard (29 Nov 2008 às 18:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Cheguei agora da Serra da Nogueira...nevava copiosamente...mais de 20 minutos a descer os 2 kilometros...e foi lindo  ver 5 GNR a empurrar-me o carro para me fazer à estrada....fiquei atolado nos 20cm que cobriam tudo...e o carro não queria sairr daquele manto branco...

Na descida a estrada estava toda branca e andavam a distribuir sal. Tive honras de escolta e tudo....


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2008 às 18:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vale do Rio Mouro em Lamas de Mouro, hoje de tarde


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 18:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Vale do Rio Mouro em Lamas hoje de tarde



Esplêndido


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2008 às 18:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> 4 GRAUS E CHOVE
> 
> 
> sera que passados 23 anos vai nevar novamente aqui????



Deus te oiça.... deus e grande


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Não é por nada, mas o simbolo de Bragança aparece quase em Mirandela
> 
> É mais perto de Vinhais



Tens razão!!
Bolas , não escapa uma!!!

O simbolo ficou em cima do Distrito de Bragança!!
Quando actualizar o Mapa corrijo isso!!


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Stinger disse:


> Deus te oiça.... deus e grande



No freemeteo dix que esta a nevar em sao pedro da cova mas nao ta 

Edit: dix que esta a nevar no porto gondomar e arredores


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

* céu pouco nublado

* vento fraco  

* 7.0¤C


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Segundo Freemeteo:

Feiteira (533m) - Alcaria do Cume :  6ºC e esta a chegar uma celula!!

Foi um trambolhao


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2008 às 18:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas pessoal,

Amanhã vou estar prós lados de Arganil, perto da Serra do Açor, será que ainda vou ver nevar durante o dia de amanhã ou mesmo durante essa noite de domingo para segunda??

Grande abraço e boas nevadas mas CUIDADO na estrada


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 18:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A não para de chover desde à 20 min


----------



## Nuno (29 Nov 2008 às 18:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas noites, por aqui tem sido um dia muito desagradável tive Max de 11.5 e neste momento tenho 7.5 mas ja tive 6.5..Andava eu navegar nos meus sites de Meteo e deparo me com uma situação engraçada, isto não é para levar a serio nem para levar com certezas. Como Sabem segunda será um dos dias em que vai ser o pico do frio e dão previsão de alguma precipitação no litoral, e como toda agente já se apercebeu esta a nevar em muitos locais que não eram prováveis como o caso de Portalegre. Enfim nada de especial mas só pa picar aqui a malta


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 18:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E a temperatura estagnou nos 5.5ºC +-.


----------



## storm (29 Nov 2008 às 18:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura estagnou por aqui nos 9.2ºC, ora sobe ora desce.
Sai de carro a pouco(compras) epá nem parecia 9ºC, tal era o frio que se fazia sentir dentro e fora do carro (gelado,gelado)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 18:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Stinger disse:


> No freemeteo dix que esta a nevar em sao pedro da cova mas nao ta
> 
> Edit: dix que esta a nevar no porto gondomar e arredores



lol e o normal...free meteo no seu melhor 

continua a oscilar entre os 4 e 5 ºc


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Boas noites, por aqui tem sido um dia muito desagradável tive Max de 11.5 e neste momento tenho 7.5 mas ja tive 6.5..Andava eu navegar nos meus sites de Meteo e deparo me com uma situação engraçada, isto não é para levar a serio nem para levar com certezas. Como Sabem amanha será um dos dias em que vai ser o pico do frio e dão previsão de alguma precipitação no litoral, e como toda agente já se apercebeu esta a nevar em muitos locais que não eram prováveis como o caso de Portalegre. Enfim nada de especial mas só pa picar aqui a malta



eheheh, és mauzinho 

queria era o Montejunto Branco


----------



## rodrigom (29 Nov 2008 às 18:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Utilizadores a ler este tópico: 95 (54 membros e 41 visitantes)

tudo a querer saber da neve digo eu xD

por aqui esta mt frio (nao tenho maneira de dizer a temperatura) e a chuva parou


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 18:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está a nevar em Corroios!!!! 

Tou a brincar  Para nevar a 24 metros de altitude sabe lá Deus o que tinha que acontecer...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

V.R.S.A.

Ja chove


----------



## Gongas (29 Nov 2008 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por coimbra chovge bastante agora. temperatura nos 5.5ºC. a mínima prevista pelo IM são 4ºC, será que vão acertar ou irá baixar mais?


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 18:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



amarusp disse:


> Logo hoje que estou em Lisboa que tinha de nevar, é preciso ter muito azar!
> Por aqui alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes.




óh amarusp por acaso tiveste muito azar... 
Podes ser que não derreta que ainda vês um pouco..


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2008 às 18:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Amanhã vou estar prós lados de Arganil, perto da Serra do Açor, será que ainda vou ver nevar durante o dia de amanhã ou mesmo durante essa noite de domingo para segunda??
> 
> Grande abraço e boas nevadas mas CUIDADO na estrada



então malta, alguém me diz se poderei ter surpresas amanha neste local??


----------



## Bgc (29 Nov 2008 às 18:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



snowboard disse:


> Cheguei agora da Serra da Nogueira...nevava copiosamente...mais de 20 minutos a descer os 2 kilometros...e foi lindo  ver 5 GNR a empurrar-me o carro para me fazer à estrada....fiquei atolado nos 20cm que cobriam tudo...e o carro não queria sairr daquele manto branco...
> 
> Na descida a estrada estava toda branca e andavam a distribuir sal. Tive honras de escolta e tudo....



Snowboard, então eu vi-te  Era uma carrinha Skoda?
Também desci agora de lá, tendo estado antes em Montesinho. Em ambos os sítios vi locais com 40/50cm de acumulação. Aqui no sopé da Serra de Nogueira vai nevando, ainda que seja pouca quantidade, há cerca de 2h.

0.0ºC agora.


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 18:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> pessoal a cota de neve esta a baixar muito na aboadela (marao cerca de 300 mt de altitude) esta a nevar aqui chove muito e estao 5,4 ºc



Estive a tentar chegar ao Marão a tarde toda (IP4 cortado) e só caía água-neve a partir dos 550/600m (aliás no IP4 chovia antes da área de serviço em zonas em que havia neve acumulada). Desviei-me para a N15 e neve a sério só a partir dos 700m, isto por volta das 17h30m. Não me atrevi a avançar já que a noite caía e ainda me arriscava a lá ficar atolado. Aliás, à vinda embora, abaixo dos 700m não apanhei um único floco, sendo que até aos 600m apanhei chuva a 100% e 0ºC  A partir daí fui sempre com 1/2ºC pelo IP4 fora e só apanhei chuva. A partir da A4 até casa vim sempre com 3ºC/4ºC e chuva intensa.

Neste momento não chove por aqui e estão 4.6ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

LOOOL JA VIRAM OS ALERTAS O NOSSO IM! 



COTA 300 METROS MUHAHAHAHAA

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/ VAO AOS AVISOS


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> LOOOL JA VIRAM OS ALERTAS O NOSSO IM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não sabem nada exagerar, mesmo a sério... Já agora colocavam a cota a 50 metros...  Neve em corroios era um sonho


----------



## trepkos (29 Nov 2008 às 19:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É desta que neva aqui


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2008 às 19:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O freemeteo ja corrigiu loool

300 metros humm esta noite preparem se que vai haver muitas surpresas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 19:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Não sabem nada exagerar, mesmo a sério... Já agora colocavam a cota a 50 metros...  Neve em corroios era um sonho



Nao percebi pk nao meteram po distrito do porto.... 

mas eles la sabem...


----------



## trepkos (29 Nov 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O sapo diz que estão 5 graus em Montemor


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Se metem a cota a 300m porque é que não aumentão o nº de distritos com aviso?


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> Nao percebi pk nao meteram po distrito do porto....
> 
> mas eles la sabem...



Foi exactamente por isso que eu escrevi aquela frase... Por causa do Porto e de outros locais também


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui a temp. sobe-----8.6ºC

não estou a perceber, não era suposto descer??


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acho sinceramente que vai haver muitas surpresas esta noite...


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



thunderboy disse:


> Se metem a cota a 300m porque é que não aumentão o nº de distritos com aviso?



Se calhar só devem de aumentar daqui a umas horas, eles são sempre muito lentos...


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Nov 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Essa dos alertas é que me parte todo. 

Assim ate começo a ter esperanças...

Sera que vale a pena ficar acordado a noite toda...??? 

*Isso tem algum fundamento?* Respondam-m se puderem sff.

É que hoje tou com menos esperanças que ontem...


----------



## Gongas (29 Nov 2008 às 19:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

possibilidade de neve acima dos 300m, não tarda estará na cota 0. cheira-me que o norte e centro vão acordar branquinhos.


----------



## vifra (29 Nov 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pois é meus Sres.
Vim passar o fim de semana à minha terra, e só vos digo uma coisa. Começo a preocupar-me com este tempo. A neve cai há mais de 24 horas e continua.
Embora tenha correntes de neve e aqui na aldeia haver limpa neves, começo a ver que a coisa está preta, ou melhor branca. Não sei como vou sair daqui para ir trabalhar na terça, pois a neve acomulada é mais que muita.


----------



## rogers (29 Nov 2008 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ninguém de Santo Tirso ou Penafiel? Eu gostava de saber qual a temeratura de Paços de Ferreira.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Gongas disse:


> possibilidade de neve acima dos 300m, não tarda estará na cota 0. cheira-me que o norte e centro vão acordar branquinhos.



Acho que com essa cota acho que sera o pais inteiro...  Porque aqui o frio não é menor que o vosso...

QUE GELO


----------



## rotivitor (29 Nov 2008 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Também a Serra da Lousã está branca. Fui lá á tarde e caiu mais um forte nevão.
Agora as estradas estão fechadas até ao cima da serra.


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2008 às 19:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> LOOOL JA VIRAM OS ALERTAS O NOSSO IM!
> 
> COTA 300 METROS MUHAHAHAHAA
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/ VAO AOS AVISOS



Finalmente! 
E tendo em conta que durante o dia de hoje nevou em alguns locais abaixo dos 700m e que também está previsto que a temperatura desça esta noite, 
já era de esperar que eles descessem a cota de neve, ainda por cima em Espanha as previsões são de 300m
há já pelos menos 24horas atrás, para as regiões fronteiriças do norte de Portugal.
É claro que com isto devemos ter umas surpresas esta noite e madrugada em algumas localidades do norte e centro!


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2008 às 19:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Deus vos oiça  cota 0


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Uma amostra do que passei no Marão, durante 4h30m...
Nevava muito na altura...
Por aqui estão 6ºC... fraquinho...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;100260 disse:
			
		

> Acho sinceramente que vai haver muitas surpresas esta noite...



Desde que essas surpresas incluam trovoadas frequentes e concentradas...  Ao menos isso já que não neva aqui, é quase impossível acordar com tudo branco...


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sinceramente depois do que vi hoje no Marão não me admirava nada de amanhã grande parte do norte acordar com 0ºC ou 1ºC e estar a chover a 100%


----------



## Gongas (29 Nov 2008 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

sim, ja tive em sitios a nevar com 2ºc, penso que não é preciso que a temperatura esteja abaixo de zero.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Foi exactamente por isso que eu escrevi aquela frase... Por causa do Porto e de outros locais também



yap..

accuweather esta a dar previsao de neve pra ki ...jametouapassar!


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já agora aproveito e faço uma pergunta que para alguns pode ser estúpida: para nevar aqui em corroios, tendo em conta a altitude a que me encontro, tinha que "acontecer o quê"?


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2008 às 19:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Lembro-me de no ano passado (na Páscoa) estar a nevar no Sabugal com cerca de 3.5ºC. A neve não ficou mas foi um regalo para os olhos.
Pode haver surpresas no Norte e Centro.


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2008 às 19:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Assim nevava em Bragança há instantes:


Neste momento já não neva e estão 1,0ºC.

PS: que foto mr. phillip mete mais


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 19:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mr. phillip disse:


> Uma amostra do que passei no Marão, durante 4h30m...
> Nevava muito na altura...
> Por aqui estão 6ºC... fraquinho...
> 
> ...



Muito complicado


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 19:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Outra, mesmo antes de entrar no Marão...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 19:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É desta que vou à bruxa, e eu que lá passei a tarde toda e só vi nevar (sem acumulação) dos 700m para cima (e isto ao fim da tarde) e chuva para baixo com 0 e 1ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 19:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem agora esta previsao de 13 graus de maxima e que veio  desanimar muito...     IM "ou sim ou sopas"


4ºc


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui chove novamente, com 9,4ºC e tendência para descer.
Se continuar a descer, prevejo que na Serra de Monchique as temperaturas devam ser próximas de 0ºC!! O que com a chuva que está por cá, poderá dar neve

Venha o frio!!


----------



## snowboard (29 Nov 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

lololo  o Skoda era mesmo o meu...quem brinca na neve ...sujeita-se...
Aqui ficam as fotos





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem, por aqui a temperatura cai em flecha, 1.4ºC nos últimos 45min. Sigo com 3.6ºC e sem precipitação.


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

pampilhosa da serra: boa noite, agora a neve já vai ficando no chão aqui a cotas de 600 metros.
a temperatura é de 1.1 é só neve.
vamos a ver se há agua para isto ficar branco.


----------



## Ledo (29 Nov 2008 às 19:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> É bom encontrar um conterraneo pelas terras da beira. Sou da Sra. da HOra.Desejo te boa sorte na procura de neve! quando encontrares, manda-a pra covilhã.
> abraço



Olá!

Moro no Montes Burgos, vim cá à Guarda passar o fim de semana com a minha namorada porque ela é de cá! Afinal o nosso canto sempre é pequeno e encontra-se sempre um matosinhense onde se vá!

Encontro-me a uma cota de 800m

Por aqui começou a nevar por volta da 1 da manhã, mas sem pegar e por volta das 2 começou a nevar bem! De manhã, por volta das 9 quando acordei vi uns flocos ainda a cair, mas poucos. O chão estava branco e havia neve acumulada nos carros. Por volta do meio dia a neve já tinha derretido quase toda.

Lá em cima por volta do meio dia havia bastante neve, na cidade e ainda apanhei um aguaceiro intenso em forma de neve!

Durante a tarde cairam uns flocos na cidade, mas a cota deveria estar acima dos 900m, pois na zona mais baixa, na viceg já só caia agua neve, mas mais chuva que neve! O céu encontra-se carregado, por isso é de esperar que as cotas baixem durante a noite e volte a nevar. Pelo o que me apercebi e estimando só houve acumulaçao da neve que caiu durante a noite dos 800m para cima. Às 18h num termómetro da farmácia indicava 1ºC.

Tenho fotos, mas só as colocarei na terça!


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aproximam-se duas grandes células e a temperatura sobe. Devo de ser um dos utilizadores com a temperatura mais alta neste momento, já que registo agora 9,7º e continua a subir...

Vento nulo e 81% de HR. 1004 mb (continua a descer).


----------



## RMira (29 Nov 2008 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Serra da Arrábida amanhã, será que sim? 500m de altura...


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas noites pessoal, a minha noite por aqui ontem foi bem agitada, levantou-se um grande temporal seguido de chuva granizo e trovoada, esperemos que volte a repetir-se hoje por aqui acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro, vento fraco alternando entre o moderado e forte, céu a encobrir-se vamos ver o que ai vem, quanto à neve era bom que  nevasse aqui


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já agora, para os "experts" na matéria que fazem parte aqui do fórum, poderão haver condições para temperaturas de 0ºC ou inferior na Serra de Monchique (na zona da Fóia, a 900 m) para esta noite? E consequente queda de neve, ainda que pouca????


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 19:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

101 membros! Viva! Não há como a neve para nos unirmos! 


Alguém me consegue dar informações sobre a a23? Começo-me a preocupar com a viagem! Será melhor usar a N18? Alguém da Guarda que me diga da transitabilidade da cidade! Nao arranjo essa info!!!


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Boas noites pessoal, a minha noite por aqui ontem foi bem agitada, levantou-se um grande temporal seguido de chuva granizo e trovoada, esperemos que volte a repetir-se hoje por aqui acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro, vento fraco alternando entre o moderado e forte, céu a encobrir-se vamos ver o que ai vem, quanto à neve era bom que  nevasse aqui



Muita sorte tiveste tu, ao contrário de mim... só consegui ouvir dois trovões bem grandes que estremeceram tudo, um às duas da manhã e outro por volta das 6, quase 7.


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Aproximam-se duas grandes células e a temperatura sobe. Devo de ser um dos utilizadores com a temperatura mais alta neste momento, já que registo agora 9,7º e continua a subir...
> 
> Vento nulo e 81% de HR. 1004 mb (continua a descer).



meu amigo, aqui a temperatura também anda a subir, 9.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 19:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabei de ver um relampago a norte  deu um estoiro ui.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 19:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Muita sorte tiveste tu, ao contrário de mim... só consegui ouvir dois trovões bem grandes que estremeceram tudo, um às duas da manhã e outro por volta das 6, quase 7.



Sabes que mais está a fazer trovoada outra vez, vamos ver como será a partir de aqui


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2008 às 19:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Acabei de ver um relampago a norte  deu um estoiro ui.



Eu acabei ver um relâmpago e consequente trovão a oeste de Lisboa!


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2008 às 19:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Boas noites, por aqui tem sido um dia muito desagradável tive Max de 11.5 e neste momento tenho 7.5 mas ja tive 6.5..Andava eu navegar nos meus sites de Meteo e deparo me com uma situação engraçada, isto não é para levar a serio nem para levar com certezas. Como Sabem segunda será um dos dias em que vai ser o pico do frio e dão previsão de alguma precipitação no litoral, e como toda agente já se apercebeu esta a nevar em muitos locais que não eram prováveis como o caso de Portalegre. Enfim nada de especial mas só pa picar aqui a malta



Amanhã será o dia com maior probabilidades de acontecer alguma coisa em alguns locais. Segunda não me parece...
Portalegre é um local alto e no interior, não me parece de todo surpreendente ter lá nevado.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 19:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Thomar disse:


> Eu acabei ver um relâmpago e consequente trovão a oeste de Lisboa!



Eu também o vi


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 19:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pelo menos do Granizo/gelo segundo Meteogalicia ja nao nos livramos aqui no Algarve







Pode que venha com mais algo


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 19:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui por Setúbal não chove mas a temperatura desce bem agora vou com 7,3ºC


----------



## Nuno (29 Nov 2008 às 19:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



belem disse:


> Amanhã será o dia com maior probabilidades de acontecer alguma coisa em alguns locais. Segunda não me parece...
> Portalegre é um local alto e no interior, não me parece de todo surpreendente ter lá nevado.




Considero surpreendente porque segundo as informações do IM e de alguns sites fiáveis nao indicavam essa cota para hoje, se nevasse amanha para mim não era surpresa mas hoje foi


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 19:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não quero enganar ninguém, mas parece estar a trovejar aqui...


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 19:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



PedroAfonso disse:


> Não quero enganar ninguém, mas parece estar a trovejar aqui...



Pedro também ouvi  Entretanto vou ficar atento de máquina na mão...

Esta vem do lado de Lisboa


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 19:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por enquanto foi apenas um, mas já chove


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 19:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pessoal, estou a criar o tópico de neve no Marão hoje, na secção de fotografia...
Entre hoje e amanhã vou lá metendo as imagens e os vídeos, é preciso alguma paciência, que estou já com mais de 7 horas de viagem em cima..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 19:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Sabes que mais está a fazer trovoada outra vez, vamos ver como será a partir de aqui



Sim, por cá a tarde foi marcada pela chuva e vento forte.
Agora começa a trovejar novamente.


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Pedro também ouvi  Entretanto vou ficar atento de máquina na mão...
> 
> Esta vem do lado de Lisboa



Não posso perder então.

Ah, e afinal sou eu que tenho a temperatura mais alta na zona 

TEMPERATURA 10.1 °C   
   HUMIDADE 61 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1001 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 6.5 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Sudoeste 
   12 mm acumulados desde as 00.00


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 19:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sim, por cá a tarde foi marcada pela chuva e vento forte.
> Agora começa a trovejar novamente.



E pela imagem de satélite a camada de nuvens é grande


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 19:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a temperatura a cair sem precipitação e com o céu nublado, 3.4ºC...


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 19:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

engraçado que há pouco, até estrelas vi. Mas isto foi repentino porque quando vi o céu estrelado eram apenas 7 da tarde.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eu vou nos 8ºC e humidade nos 95%


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

finalmente a temp. desce 

ja vou com 8.1ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Nov 2008 às 19:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

agora vi e bem grande,  está a dar trovoada pessoal  e ainda vai nevar 

abraços


----------



## Fantkboy (29 Nov 2008 às 19:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Toveja aqui! LINDO  Vou aproveitar em tirar umas fotos! Granizada atrás de granizada!  temperatura a baixar dos 9.8 para 8.9 em 15 minutos!


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 19:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui está a chover a potes, troveja e o vento tornou-se forte


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 19:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

GRANDE CLARÃO HÁ CERCA DE 5 MINUTOS


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2008 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



squidward disse:


> meu amigo, aqui a temperatura também anda a subir, 9.3ºC




Não digam isso, que há aqui pessoal que nem pode ouvir isso...
Eu quando quero ver neve vou a locais específicos, porque senão até podia esperar uma vida inteira e se calhar nem a veria uma vez...
A natureza por vezes faz surpresas, é verdade, mas digamos que há locais com mais vocacão que outros.
Eu deste que entrei neste forum, reparei que há aqui muita gente que adora frio e neve, por vezes até forma algo insana, não se importando com as consequências de tais acontecimentos... Mas por outro lado até é compreensível, porque vivemos em Portugal e não na Suécia... 
Aqui seria sempre um acontecimento especial.


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2008 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Ledo disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Moro no Montes Burgos, vim cá à Guarda passar o fim de semana com a minha namorada porque ela é de cá! Afinal o nosso canto sempre é pequeno e encontra-se sempre um matosinhense onde se vá!
> 
> ...



Caro conterraneo! De facto a diáspora dos matosinhenses tem destas coisas e estou "emigrado" há oito anos na Covilhã! Por amor à neve, escolhi esta terra para viver e trabalhar e tenho cá sido feliz, como diz o outro! 

Se pudesse levar um bocadinho da neve daqui para matosinhos seria excelente, embora durante esta noite, como já nao se via há mais de 20 anos, a probabilidade de nevar no porto seja grande! 

Daqui a pouco tb vou para guarda, seja o que deus quiser!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais um grande trovão e volta a chover moderadamente. 
Sigo já com *13,4 mm*.


----------



## rodrigom (29 Nov 2008 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui está mais frio mas nao chove


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 19:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eu estou a perder isto tudo. Estão a Norte ou Sul? (pa ir pá janela correcta)


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 19:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

pampilhosa da serra: aos 600 metros já vai ficando branco a temperatura tá a diminuir: 1.0
podem diserme se vai aver agua para alimentar esta neve por aqui???
eu adorava ver o dia de amanha acordar de branco.


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 19:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



PedroAfonso disse:


> Eu estou a perder isto tudo. Estão a Norte ou Sul? (pa ir pá janela correcta)



Vem de Norte, ou seja, considerando a minha localização vem de Lisboa.


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 19:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

7.6ºC....que continue assim


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 19:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui, 5.6ºC e não chove...


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 19:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui continua a chover embora com menos intensidade, e o céu parece querer abrir


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 19:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Será que vai haver precipitação esta noite???


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 19:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Amigos, começou novamente a nevar.
temp: 0,3ºC

Valente Helena!!!!!!

Dêem uma espreitadela em http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-loriga-s-estrela-novembro-2008-a-2760-2.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2008 às 19:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem vou-me aventurar á Serra do Caldeirao!!

Fotos se acontecer algo!!!

Inte malta!!


----------



## RMontanha (29 Nov 2008 às 19:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Infelizmente este Fim de Semana não pude acompanhar este evento mais de perto na Serra da Estrela, no entanto passei agora(19h30) pelo *alto do Sameiro - BRAGA *e estava a *nevar moderadamente*!!! O carro marcava 1ºC e os flocos de neve derretiam no chão.


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 19:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;100335 disse:
			
		

> Bem vou-me aventurar á Serra do Caldeirao!!
> 
> Fotos se acontecer algo!!!
> 
> Inte malta!!



Boa Sorte aí


----------



## *Marta* (29 Nov 2008 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> 101 membros! Viva! Não há como a neve para nos unirmos!
> 
> 
> Alguém me consegue dar informações sobre a a23? Começo-me a preocupar com a viagem! Será melhor usar a N18? Alguém da Guarda que me diga da transitabilidade da cidade! Nao arranjo essa info!!!




Pelo que me disseram, a A23 está transitável sem problemas. Atenção apenas às zonas dos túneis, a seguir à Benespera, porque é uma zona onde por norma se forma algum gelo.
Um conselho: não uses a N18. Essa sim é bem propícia a gelo!!

PS - Na Guarda, aconselho-te a ter algum cuidado em todo o lado. O gelo é uma constante, com ou sem neve!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Com os aguaceiros, a temperatura desce para os *7,5 ºC*.
Já acumulei *13,6 mm*.


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem fui à janela e nada... 

TEMPERATURA +10.3 °C   
   HUMIDADE 62 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1001 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 5 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Noroeste


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabei de ver na televisão que nevou no Alentejo, agora sim já acreditou mais que neve em todo o País


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite a todos,

Não costumo participar muito, pois apesar de gostar muito de meteorologia (especialmente do elemento branco), não sou tão entendedor como voces. Mas sigo muito atentamente as vossas explicações e relatos, especialmente quando estou de serviço e tenho algum tempo livre.

Escrevo este post apenas para referir, que aqui por Elvas lá vão caindo aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, já trovejou e a temperatura tem estado incrívelmente baixa. E quando chove baixa ainda mais.

Neste momento tenho 4.5ºC e pelo radar ainda deve vir aí mais alguma coisa. O frio na rua é intenso e como tudo está molhado ainda se amplifica mais essa sensação.

Parabéns aos que tiveram a visita da neve .

Esta madrugada parto à aventura de ir de Elvas até Bragança, onde vou passar uns dias. Vamos ver como corre. As correntes já estão no carro . Depois conto o relato.


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 20:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui abrandaram os relampagos e os trovões. Vamos esperar para ver se a sorte está do nosso lado, mesmo assim...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 20:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Acabei de ver na televisão que nevou no Alentejo, agora sim já acreditou mais que neve em todo o País



Depois de todo o sensacionalismo que a comunicação social tem feito, acredito mais em granizo que noutra coisa; duvido seriamente da veracidade dessa notícia. No máximo, nevou na Serra de São Mamede.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 20:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui não houve nada de especial, embora estivesse quase sempre abaixo dos 5ºC até ás 14:00.

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *3,7ºC* (totalmente estável)
HR: *85%*
P: *1006,1mb/hPa*


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 20:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Será que vai haver precipitação esta noite???
vá lá alguem que responda


----------



## Nunotex (29 Nov 2008 às 20:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



RMontanha disse:


> Infelizmente este Fim de Semana não pude acompanhar este evento mais de perto na Serra da Estrela, no entanto passei agora(19h30) pelo *alto do Sameiro - BRAGA *e estava a *nevar moderadamente*!!! O carro marcava 1ºC e os flocos de neve derretiam no chão.



Tenho de ir ao sameiro!!!! Passei por lá eram 16h30 e a temperatura tava nos 3º.
Só espero que a neve desça até à cidade!!! 

Estou com 5º e chuviscos...


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 20:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Depois de todo o sensacionalismo que a comunicação social tem feito, acredito mais em granizo que noutra coisa; duvido seriamente da veracidade dessa notícia. No máximo, nevou na Serra de São Mamede.



Daniel, parece que também nevou em Portalegre, cidade. Que de qualquer forma ainda está a uns 500 metros, e não sei se foi apenas na parte mais alta, talvez o Meteoptg possa esclarecer melhor.


----------



## storm (29 Nov 2008 às 20:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento sigo 9ºC e tudo callllmo (já sinto saudades da chuva)


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 20:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E eis que agora chove....

TEMPERATURA +10.7 °C   
   HUMIDADE 63 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1001 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 5 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Sudoeste


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 20:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui parou de chover e de trovejar, pode ser que esteja qualquer coisa a aproximar-se


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui continua a descer, sigo com 3.1ºC e céu nublado a 100%. Eu já não digo nada...


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 20:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui começou novamente a nevar neste momento tenho 1.4ºc


----------



## Bgc (29 Nov 2008 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Soube agora que está a nevar em Arouca.


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eu so queria uma trovoada...  É pedir muito?...


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 20:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui, 5.4ºC e céu com abertas...


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Eu so queria uma trovoada...  É pedir muito?...



Frank, juntate a mim


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

será que ninguem fesponde a ninguem
eu quero saber se tá prevista presipitação para o centro


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2008 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Há cerca de 30 minutos houve um aguaceiro moderado por aqui. Chegaram a ouvir-se 2 trovões (bem fortes).
Temperaura: 8.1ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Nov 2008 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

agora foi aqui a sul de Sesimbra 

neste momento a temperatura está a baixar estou com 8.1º, vento fraco, e chuva fraca.


está pronto o Time-lapse  do dia de hoje, desde as 7 da manha que estamos a filmar todas as células que estão a entrar aqui na bacia do Tejo,  está fantástico, estamos  a carregar  o vídeo no servidor, daqui a pouco já e possível ver essas imagens.

O banda sonora deste Time-lapse já faz parte do nosso CD Chill Out à venda em todas as lojas online .

abraços


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> será que ninguem fesponde a ninguem
> eu quero saber se tá prevista presipitação para o centro



Sim mas em forma de aguaceiros.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> será que ninguem fesponde a ninguem
> eu quero saber se tá prevista presipitação para o centro



Olha vou responder eu, não sei se está prevista precipitação para o centro mas aqui já choveu


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Depois de todo o sensacionalismo que a comunicação social tem feito, acredito mais em granizo que noutra coisa; duvido seriamente da veracidade dessa notícia. No máximo, nevou na Serra de São Mamede.



Peço desculpa por ter logo refutado a ideia de ter nevado por essa zona, pois agora ao ver as fotografias vi que não se tratou de sensacionalismo, mas sim de um facto.


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 20:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Frank, juntate a mim



Havemos de ter o nosso momento de glória... 

10,2º
5 km/h N
81%
1004 mb
1,5 mm


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Soube agora que está a nevar em Arouca.



Na Vila (275m) ou nalguma outra localidade do concelho ?


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Peço desculpa por ter logo refutado a ideia de ter nevado por essa zona, pois agora ao ver as fotografias vi que não se tratou de sensacionalismo, mas sim de um facto.



Não faz mal Daniel sigo com 7,7ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Havemos de ter o nosso momento de glória...
> 
> 10,2º
> 5 km/h N
> ...



Exacto mas está atrasado...


----------



## Bgc (29 Nov 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Na Vila (275m) ou nalguma outra localidade do concelho ?




Quem me informou está em Moldes (3/4km do centro de Arouca).


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 20:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> será que ninguem fesponde a ninguem
> eu quero saber se tá prevista presipitação para o centro



A precipitação quanto mais para o interior centro mais escassa será, ao longo do resto da noite, é tudo uma questão de células e sorte.


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 20:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> será que ninguem fesponde a ninguem
> eu quero saber se tá prevista presipitação para o centro



Até 2ª feira sim, embora a diminuir de intensidade.

Frank e João, posso-me juntar também?

Neste momento chove copiosamente.

TEMPERATURA +10.1 °C   
   HUMIDADE 63 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1001 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 4.7 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Noroeste


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 20:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



PedroAfonso disse:


> Até 2ª feira sim, embora a diminuir de intensidade.
> 
> Frank e João, posso-me juntar também?
> 
> Neste momento chove copiosamente.



Podes sim, Pedro...

E aqui também chove moderado


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 20:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



PedroAfonso disse:


> Até 2ª feira sim, embora a diminuir de intensidade.
> 
> Frank e João, posso-me juntar também?
> 
> ...



Toda agente é bem vinda, pode ser que venha mais depressa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 20:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

estou a ver a precipitacao a falhar pa estes lados alguem me pode indicar se a precipitaçao esta a vir pa estes lados ?


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 20:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui começa a chover mas fraco


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 20:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O céu está encoberto mas nada, só chuva fraca, vento fraco e 7,7ºC


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 20:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> O céu está encoberto mas nada, só chuva fraca, vento fraco e 7,7ºC



Pode ser que as trovoadas ainda estejam a jantar...


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> estou a ver a precipitacao a falhar pa estes lados alguem me pode indicar se a precipitaçao esta a vir pa estes lados ?



Tens que ver no satélite:
http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Pode ser que as trovoadas ainda estejam a jantar...



Uma delas deve ter acabado mais cedo porque ouvi um trovão


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 20:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Uma delas deve ter acabado mais cedo porque ouvi um trovão



Isso são boas notícias. O meu tripé ja deve de ter ganho raízes na varanda


----------



## Fantkboy (29 Nov 2008 às 20:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A sra. Dona Helena está linda! Na minha opinião a dar as ultimas em termo de precipitação! A partir desta noite vai diminuindo de intensidade até 2 feira! Algumas células puderam aparecer! Mas vai ser do tipo um dó li tá! é uma questão de sorte! puderá ser que a sra dona Helena tenha uma ultima palavra a dizer!


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 20:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Lá fora está a cair uma valente geada....
Amanhã sou capaz de ver tudo branco, mas devido à geada .

T:* 2,8ºC*
HR:* 95%*
P: *1006,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 20:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Tens que ver no satélite:
> http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp



segundo a tua experiencia o que achas vince?


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 20:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui chove com 8,2ºC...tenho mais esperanças de chover com temperaturas mais baixas amanha e segunda pelo menos aqui!


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 20:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui continua a nevar.
Sigo com 0,1ºC


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 20:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

sim aqui tambem neva bem e por enquanto há precipitação, eu tenho medo é que ela se vá e fique uma giada en vez de nevada...


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 20:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> sim aqui tambem neva bem e por enquanto há precipitação, eu tenho medo é que ela se vá e fique uma giada en vez de nevada...




Também tenho esse receio... Se limpa e fica geado, este cenário fca perigoso...


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 20:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Quem me informou está em Moldes (3/4km do centro de Arouca).



Ok, há várias localidades dessa freguesia, talvez variando entre os 400 e os 550m.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2008 às 20:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

chuva moderada por aqui e tenho 6.0¤C


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 20:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabo de registar 1,0mm o que faz um total até ao momento hoje de 4,2mm de chuva...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 20:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá já vou com 9.4 mm  neste momento pinga e estou com 7.4ºC.


----------



## storm (29 Nov 2008 às 20:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começa a chover moderado com granizo a mistura


----------



## RMira (29 Nov 2008 às 20:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acho que isto não vai acabar sem muitas surpresas ainda! Vejam bem a previsão do snow-forecast entre 48 e 60 horas:






 



Fonte: www.snow-forecast.com


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 20:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

3 ºc so falta a precipitaçao segundo os meus calculas cota de neve anda pelos 200 300 metros   

 . venha dai a precipitaçao.....


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 20:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a neve deu lugar ao nevoeiro penso que de precipitação aqui para o interior estamos conversados ate amanha a noite 

temperatura actual 1.4ºc
em resumo deixo esta imagem







até amanha e bons nevões


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2008 às 20:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*








AINDA HÁ MUITA PRECIPITAÇÃO ESPALHADA POR PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL.


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 20:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem, hoje estive a servir de guia turistico ao Gilmet e ao ANdré e seus respectivos amigos pela cidade de Gaia e Porto 

Então, a nossa aventura começou no Jardim do Morro (Câmara de Gaia) onde por volta das 10h20 deu um grande trovao  muito forte, começou logo a cair granizo estavam 6ºC, depois quando parou de "granizar", chuva moderada.. Tivemos umas abertas por volta das 12h... Quando começou novamente a cair granizo, e só depois chuva com temperaturas a rondar os 7-5ºC.. Estava um caos no Porto, lençois de água, chuva forte e vento forte.. Antes de começar a chover ou a cair granizo, vinha primeiro umas rajadas de vento forte, depois vai bomba.. Foi uma tarde bem passada, pela zona de Gaia e Porto, onde a chuva presenciou a tarde toda de vez em quando forte... o André estava pasmado como a horas chovia sem parar com aquela intensidade.. Já o Gil, questionava como e que primeiro cai granizo e so depois chuva?.. lol... Posso afirmar, que nem no Inverno temos dias tao frios pela cidade do Porto, onde apanhamos sempre temperaturas baixas Começamos no Jardim do Morro (Gaia), fomos ao Quartel general da Serra do Pilar, depois atravessamos a ponte D.LuisI para visitarmos a Igreja dos Grilos(se nao tou em erro), depois apanhamos o funicular, para irmos pa Ribeira, onde lá estivemos, passamos novamente a ponte D.LuisI no tabuleiro inferior, para irmos ao Cais de Gaia, depois regressamos ao funicular, para irmos almoçar ao Via Catarina, saimos de lá as 15h, para visitarmos a Torre dos Clérigos, a seguir fomos a livraria mais conhecida da cidade do Porto, a livraria Lello.. Fomos ao Bolhao, mas tava fechado as 17h.. lanchamos por lá, apanhamos o Metro para a Casa da Música, e depois regressamos a Gaia, para a despedida
Desculpem lá, a maçada deste texto que é muito comprido, e se calhar confuso.. Mas o entusiasmo é muito


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 20:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Arrefece para os *6,9 ºC* e o céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2008 às 21:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Á passagem de um aguaceiro fraco
a temperatura deu um trambolhão (-1ºC)
Agora tenho: 7.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 21:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está a chover muito fraco com *5,8ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 21:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Bem, hoje estive a servir de guia turistico ao Gilmet e ao ANdré e seus respectivos amigos pela cidade de Gaia e Porto
> 
> Então, a nossa aventura começou no Jardim do Morro (Câmara de Gaia) onde por volta das 10h20 deu um grande trovao  muito forte, começou logo a cair granizo estavam 6ºC, depois quando parou de "granizar", chuva moderada.. Tivemos umas abertas por volta das 12h... Quando começou novamente a cair granizo, e só depois chuva com temperaturas a rondar os 7-5ºC.. Estava um caos no Porto, lençois de água, chuva forte e vento forte.. Antes de começar a chover ou a cair granizo, vinha primeiro umas rajadas de vento forte, depois vai bomba.. Foi uma tarde bem passada, pela zona de Gaia e Porto, onde a chuva presenciou a tarde toda de vez em quando forte... o André estava pasmado como a horas chovia sem parar com aquela intensidade.. Já o Gil, questionava como e que primeiro cai granizo e so depois chuva?.. lol... Posso afirmar, que nem no Inverno temos dias tao frios pela cidade do Porto, onde apanhamos sempre temperaturas baixas Começamos no Jardim do Morro (Gaia), fomos ao Quartel general da Serra do Pilar, depois atravessamos a ponte D.LuisI para visitarmos a Igreja dos Grilos(se nao tou em erro), depois apanhamos o funicular, para irmos pa Ribeira, onde lá estivemos, passamos novamente a ponte D.LuisI no tabuleiro inferior, para irmos ao Cais de Gaia, depois regressamos ao funicular, para irmos almoçar ao Via Catarina, saimos de lá as 15h, para visitarmos a Torre dos Clérigos, a seguir fomos a livraria mais conhecida da cidade do Porto, a livraria Lello.. Fomos ao Bolhao, mas tava fechado as 17h.. lanchamos por lá, apanhamos o Metro para a Casa da Música, e depois regressamos a Gaia, para a despedida
> Desculpem lá, a maçada deste texto que é muito comprido, e se calhar confuso.. Mas o entusiasmo é muito



Compreendo o entusiasmo. 
Não fui, mas fica para a próxima.


----------



## Bgc (29 Nov 2008 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por volta das 19h45 em Moldes (Arouca):


----------



## Bgc (29 Nov 2008 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

-0.5ºC por aqui e, de momento, sem precipitação.


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 21:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vejam o Post que coloquei no tópico Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Novembro 2008.


----------



## rodrigom (29 Nov 2008 às 21:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui ja nao chove para aí à 3 horas...


----------



## Bgc (29 Nov 2008 às 21:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aumenta o número de estradas encerradas devido à neve

Vila Real, Braga, Coimbra, Guarda, Viana do Castelo são os distritos mais afectados pelo mau tempo, sendo que o número de estradas cortadas tem vindo a aumentar ao longo deste sábado. A neve leva mais de um metro de altura nalgumas zonas do país.

Em declarações à TSF, pelas 19:00, o coronel José Codeço, da Protecção Civil, disse que, no distrito de Vila Real, «a A7 está cortada no troço entre Fafe e Vila Pouca de Aguiar», bem como «o IP4 no troço Vila Real – Amarante» e as estradas nacionais (EN) 311, 312, 206 e 212.

No distrito de Braga, estão cortadas ao trânsito «a A7, no troço Vila Pouca de Aguiar - Cabeceiras de Basto», a as EN 311 e 103 em alguns troços, bem como a Estrada Municipal (EM) 1700, em Cabeceiras de Basto, a EM 1733, em Celorico de Basto, e a EM 614, em Fafe», acresentou.

O coronel José Codeço disse ainda que, no distrito de Coimbra, há cortes na EN 236, no troço Lousã - Castanheira de Pêra, e na EN 344.

Na região da Guarda, «todos os acessos ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela estão cortados», adiantou, acrescentando que na zona de Viana do Castelo, há cortes na EN 203-3.

Com estes cortes, algumas aldeias estão isoladas, sendo que, por exemplo, no concelho de Boticas, na zona da Serra das Alturas, a Protecção Civil teve de remover um autocarro com 35 passageiros que ficou retido na estrada.

O presidente da autarquia, Fernando Campos, disse à agência Lusa que caiu um «nevão em Boticas como há muito não se via» e que, em alguns locais da Serra das Alturas, a «neve chega a atingir um metro de altura».

Entretanto, a Protecção Civil renovou o alerta amarelo para mau tempo em todo o Continente, prevendo frio, chuva e queda de neve para este sábado. 

*
1 metro!!*


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2008 às 21:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui seguimos com a mesma bitola! Dia frio 6º com chuva (13mm) a espaços e variando de intensidade. 

Há tarde entre as 17h e 18h subi ao Roxo/Aveleira que são 2 aldeias aqui muito perto e ficam a cerca de 450 /500 metros e as condições mantinham-se desde manhã com 4º e chuva fraca.


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 21:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui chove com pouca intensidade e estão exactamente 3ºC...


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 21:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tudo calminho aqui agora...7,8ºC


----------



## storm (29 Nov 2008 às 21:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

tudo calmo neste momento, temperatura estavel nos 9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 21:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

5.9ºC e chove moderadamente...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 21:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estou com *7,1 ºC* e não chove.


----------



## RTC (29 Nov 2008 às 21:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Partes de um percurso de um raid de btt amanhã, na Guarda.


----------



## rodrigom (29 Nov 2008 às 21:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

que inveja 


PS: devo ser o user mais novo(em idade) deste forum xD


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui a neve parou não há precipitação tive a ver no radar e tá fraco de molho tou a ver que vai ficar por aqui


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguns links de videos e noticias sobre os efeitos da nossa querida "Helena":

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=375512&tema=27
http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=375522&tema=27
http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=375499&tema=27

http://www.tvi.iol.pt/informacao/noticia.php?id=1018736

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/pais/Serra+da+Estrela+e+a+zona+com+mais+acessos+cortados.htm


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rodrigom disse:


> que inveja
> 
> 
> PS: devo ser o user mais novo(em idade) deste forum xD



Não sei quantos anos tens? Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de um relampâgo, está mesmo fraco


----------



## Santos (29 Nov 2008 às 21:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite,

Por aqui chove com bastante intensidade.
6.2ºC - 1004 hpa


----------



## rodrigom (29 Nov 2008 às 21:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Não sei quantos anos tens? Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de um relampâgo, está mesmo fraco



16 xD


nada de chuva por aqui  

mas esta um frio!


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 21:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



RTC disse:


> Partes de um percurso de um raid de btt amanhã, na Guarda.



Boas fotos


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2008 às 21:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> por aqui a neve parou não há precipitação tive a ver no radar e tá fraco de molho tou a ver que vai ficar por aqui





Mas esteve a nevar em Coimbra???


----------



## trepkos (29 Nov 2008 às 21:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vou agora sair para a observação, está algo nublado, 5 graus ( segundo o sapo ) e vou esperar que à ultima da hora caia aquela coisa branca


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rodrigom disse:


> 16 xD
> 
> 
> nada de chuva por aqui
> ...



14 

Por aqui vai pingando, mas nada de mais 7ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rodrigom disse:


> 16 xD
> 
> 
> nada de chuva por aqui
> ...



Não es o membro mais novo deste forum

Temos um exemplo do Gilmet com 14anos

--------------------

Volta a chover
Temp: *6,0ºC*
Hum: *95%* (maximo da estaçao)


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguém relata trovoada neste momento?


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> Mas esteve a nevar em Coimbra???




não, em pampilhosa da serra a 600 metros
agora não cai nada mas a temperatura é boa , 1.0ºC
vamos aguardar pelo que tou a ver isto não vai tardar a cair mais neve


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 21:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Não es o membro mais novo deste forum
> 
> Temos um exemplo do Gilmet com 14anos
> 
> ...



Eu sou mais um com 16, mas entrei nesta casa há quase 2 anos. 

---

Não mais voltou a chover, ouvem-se alguns trovões ao longe e a temperatura mantém-se nos *7,1 ºC*.


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2008 às 21:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> não, em pampilhosa da serra a 600 metros
> agora não cai nada mas a temperatura é boa , 1.0ºC
> vamos aguardar pelo que tou a ver isto não vai tardar a cair mais neve



ok... então escuta lá, eu amanhã vou estar na zona de Arganil e Oliveira do Hospital, será que amanha ainda irei ver neve nesses locais???


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Nov 2008 às 21:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui claro que está. Nada de neve nem de frio. Estou com 15,7ºC. Alguem sabe se perto de Braga nevou?


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 21:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Alguém relata trovoada neste momento?



Não, vamos ver o que virá durante a noite, pode ser que se repita, céu nublado, vento fraco, 7ºC, se voltar o mesmo temporal como ontem à noite com a aproximação de algo, vamos ver


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 21:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Eu sou mais um com 16, mas entrei nesta casa há quase 2 anos.
> 
> ---
> 
> Não mais voltou a chover, ouvem-se alguns trovões ao longe e a temperatura mantém-se nos *7,1 ºC*.



Eu também tenho 14 anos, acho que eu e o Gilmet somos os unicos.


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Não, vamos ver o que virá durante a noite, pode ser que se repita, céu nublado, vento fraco, 7ºC, se voltar o mesmo temporal como ontem à noite com a aproximação de algo, vamos ver



Era tão bom se isso acontecesse...


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura esta a descer estão com *5,7ºC* e continua a descer


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 21:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Era tão bom se isso acontecesse...



Nunca se sabe, se as células se fortalecerem e virem na nossa direcção...
A Helena pode ter algo guardado...


----------



## storm (29 Nov 2008 às 21:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a chover moderado, temperatura nos 8.8ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 21:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui volta a chover moderado...


----------



## filipept (29 Nov 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui claro que está. Nada de neve nem de frio. Estou com 15,7ºC. Alguem sabe se perto de Braga nevou?



Olá Miguel, aqui por Braga tem nevado sim, mas a cota durante o dia andou pelos 600m, entretanto já houve relatos aqui no forum de neve no sameiro (ao inicio da noite)mas sem acumular. No gerês (campo do gerês) existe muita neve já acumulada. Entretanto continua a chover por cá, isso indica neve nas cotas mencionadas.

Entretanto existe a esperança de esta ser uma noite (dia de amanha e segunda) memorável para os nossos lados, existem boas prespectivas... vamos aguardar


----------



## delgas (29 Nov 2008 às 21:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui: 5,7º C mas a chuva teima em não cair...


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui céu muito nublado com 8,9º. A pressão está nos 1003 mb e o vento é nulo. 84% HR.


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2008 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui em vfxira agora tb ta a chover bem


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2008 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite 
Por aqui chove miudinho com 5.4ºC, a esperança é a última a morrer 
Não é provável, mas dizer impossíveis em meteorologia é um erro.
Estou com Acardoso a sonhar no improvável
Precipitação total (Helena): 41.9 mm


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui 9.9ºC e ja choveu.


----------



## rodrigom (29 Nov 2008 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui continua muito frio mas nada de chuva


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui chove e a temperatura de acordo com o charlie 3 Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chove moderadamente e a temperatura baixa para os *6,8 ºC*.


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chove agora
9.9ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 22:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui continua a chover moderadamente, vento fraco, céu encoberto o céu já quis abrir mas logo aseguir fechou-se muito rapidamente.

PS: agora mesmo começou a chover incrivelmente muito forte, vento forte, o alarme dos carros a apitar e a trovejar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 22:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chove e estou com a mínima do dia; *6,4 ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 22:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Por aqui continua a chover moderadamente, vento fraco, céu encoberto o céu já quis abrir mas logo aseguir fechou-se muito rapidamente.
> 
> PS: agora mesmo começou a chover incrivelmente muito forte, vento forte, o alarme dos carros a apitar e a trovejar


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 22:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já troveja novamente? Vamos ver se chega aqui.

Por agora em Almada está mais calmo, embora o céu esteja encoberto novamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ta a granizar  e a chover forte.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


>



Frank eu só sei que o tempo cada vez mais está esquesito, hora chovia fraco e céu a querer abrir, hora o céu fechou-se rapidamente chove muito forte e começa a trovejar


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2008 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A nossa protecção civil é uma vergonha..... 

Amanha meio Portugal vai acordar isolado devido a incompetencia de alguns individuos que pensam que em Portugal nunca cai neve!!!

Deviam de ir fazer um estágio ao Canadá!!!

Estou mesmo a ver que amanhã as estradas principais vão estar todas cortadas!!!


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 22:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Frank eu só sei que o tempo cada vez mais está esquesito, hora chovia fraco e céu a querer abrir, hora o céu fechou-se rapidamente chove muito forte e começa a trovejar



Aqui a temperatura ora sobe ora desce, e levantou-se vento moderado. O céu está-se a cobrir todo e oiço muito de vez em quando trovões ao longe. Mas nada de clarões... (relâmpagos)


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 22:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva forte e *5,6ºC* e *95%* hum


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chove bem por aqui, a temperatura mantém-se nos 5.9ºC...
Já com saudades de Bragança...


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Com isto tudo nem reparei que também está a cair granizo


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Nov 2008 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



PedroAfonso disse:


> Já troveja novamente? Vamos ver se chega aqui.
> 
> Por agora em Almada está mais calmo, embora o céu esteja encoberto novamente.



boas

é verdade está um pouco mais a este de Almada 

abraços


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Infos detalhadas de Almada:

Temperatura 10.3 °C 
 Humidade 67 % 
 Pressão Atmosférica 999 hPa 
 Sensação de Frio 10 °C 
 Ponto de Condensação 4.4 °C 
 Velocidade do Vento 3.6 km/h 
 Direcção do Vento (actual) 181° (S) 
 Direcção do Vento (média 10 minutos) 214° (SW) 
 Pluviosidade  20 mm/h às 20.00
 15 mm acumulados desde as 00.00

Aqui em Almada céu  bastante encoberto. Tudo a postos para novas chuvadas, granizadas, e acima de tudo, trovoadas.


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já vi 5 relâmpagos. Vou tentar tirar fotos apesar de estarem MUITO longe.


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a cair um aguaceiro que por vezes é forte com 5º 
Estou a começar a ficar inquieto 
Numa aldeia chamada Alva a 600m lá para os perto de Castro Daire disseram-me que de manhã ficou tudo branco tal o nevão e que ao fim da tarde recomeçou a nevar com intensidade e esta tudo coberto


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está a cair granizo moderadamente, troveja, mas nada de relampâgos, vamos esperar o céu está encoberto


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> é verdade está um pouco mais a este de Almada
> 
> abraços





			
				Frank disse:
			
		

> Já vi 5 relâmpagos. Vou tentar tirar fotos apesar de estarem MUITO longe.



Lá vou eu novamente para a janela ihihihi


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Malta de que lado estão os relampâgos


----------



## Santos (29 Nov 2008 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Paulatinamente a temperatura vai descendo, neste momento 5.6ºC.
A chuva que deixou de cair por breves instantes irá voltar a cair muito, muito em breve e agora sim acompanhada de actividade electrica por estes lados
Edito 5.4ºC


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2008 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui por Lisboa *chove moderadamente a forte há uns 10 minutos*,  e pareceu-me que com *algum granizo há mistura!* 
E está fresquinho!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 22:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a chover, agora com *6,1 ºC* e já acumulei *18,0 mm*.


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 22:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E eis que volta a chover com alguma intensidade... O melhor é pegar o portátil e ir para perto da janela que isto assim não dá com nada.

TEMPERATURA +10.2 °C   
   HUMIDADE 76 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 999 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 14.6 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Sudoeste


----------



## storm (29 Nov 2008 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

despeço-me com temperatura de 8.6ºC e tudo calmo


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 22:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ahaha! Agora sim! Fui à janela e fui logo brindado com um relâmpago.

Este até que foi bem perto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 22:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Thomar disse:


> Aqui por Lisboa *chove moderadamente a forte há uns 10 minutos*,  e pareceu-me que com *algum granizo há mistura!*
> E está fresquinho!



Sim, acho que caiu algum, mas pouquinho por aqui.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 22:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabei de ver um relampâgo, está a ficar melhor, chove moderadamente, vento moderado e céu encoberto


----------



## rodrigom (29 Nov 2008 às 22:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui esta bastante frio mas nada de chuva... e poucas nuvens no ceu... so para os lados do caramulo é que ah mais nuvens

PS: alguem aqui faz snowboard?


----------



## Fantkboy (29 Nov 2008 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bati a minima! 7.8  Troveja! Chove bem! e destaco pelo aumento da intensidade do vento


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cardu disse:


> A nossa protecção civil é uma vergonha.....
> Amanha meio Portugal vai acordar isolado devido a incompetencia de alguns individuos que pensam que em Portugal nunca cai neve!!!
> Deviam de ir fazer um estágio ao Canadá!!!
> Estou mesmo a ver que amanhã as estradas principais vão estar todas cortadas!!!




Aconselho-o a tomar um calmante antes de escrever post's inflamados. Se quer chamar incompetente a quem quer que seja diriga-se identificado à própria instituição ou à justiça ou outras entidades, aqui não é o local próprio para fazer acusações de forma anónima atrás de um nick.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*Aumenta o número de estradas encerradas devido à neve*

Vila Real, Braga, Coimbra, Guarda, Viana do Castelo são os distritos mais afectados pelo mau tempo, sendo que o número de estradas cortadas tem vindo a aumentar ao longo deste sábado. A neve leva mais de um metro de altura nalgumas zonas do país.

Em declarações à TSF, pelas 21:00, o coronel José Codeço, da Protecção Civil, disse que, no distrito de Vila Real, «a A7 está cortada no troço entre Fafe e Vila Pouca de Aguiar», bem como «o IP4 no troço Vila Real – Amarante».

No distrito de Braga, estão cortadas ao trânsito «a A7, no troço Vila Pouca de Aguiar - Cabeceiras de Basto», enquanto na região de Viseu, a A24, entre Castro Daire e Lamego, também está problemas, acrescentou.

Na região da Guarda, «todos os acessos ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela estão cortados», adiantou, acrescentando que na zona de Viana do Castelo, há cortes na EN 203-3.

Com estes cortes, algumas aldeias estão isoladas, sendo que, por exemplo, no concelho de Boticas, na zona da Serra das Alturas, a Protecção Civil teve de remover um autocarro com 35 passageiros que ficou retido na estrada.

O presidente da autarquia, Fernando Campos, disse à agência Lusa que caiu um «nevão em Boticas como há muito não se via» e que, em alguns locais da Serra das Alturas, a «neve chega a atingir um metro de altura».

Entretanto, a Protecção Civil renovou o alerta amarelo para mau tempo em todo o Continente, prevendo frio, chuva e queda de neve para este sábado


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 22:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

epá tanto relâmpago para a vossa zona (lisboa) e aqui nada 

Já choveu de forma moderada, agora está mais calmo

8.9ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Deixa lá que aqui foi só aquele relampago, por isso, isolado.

A chuva é que continua com alguma intensidade, mas sem granizo.

TEMPERATURA +10.6 °C   
   HUMIDADE 62 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1000 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 6.1 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Este


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui agora está céu nublado, vento fraco, chuva fraca, apenas aquele relampâgo e acabei de bater a minha miníma 7,1ºC, vamos ver se desce mais, o cenário está muito parecido ao de ontem, era mesmo tão bom que se repeti-se


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas..isto hoje deu para tudo em algumas zonas do país por aqui só deu .

Por aqui foi todo o dia de céu nublado com periodos e com temperaturas baixas actual 3.5ºc.

Neste momento não chove mas apareceu o nevoeiro.


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2008 às 22:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

o que posso esperar para esta noite aqui em Leiria?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 22:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



PedroAfonso disse:


> TEMPERATURA +10.6 °C
> HUMIDADE 62 %
> PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1000 hPa
> VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 6.1 km/h
> DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Este



Devias calibrar a pressão, pois tenho *1003,6 hPa* e deverás andar à volta dos 1003 hPa também.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 22:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a temperatura, depois de subir aos 3,1ºC, desceu para *2,8ºC* novamente, mas não passa disto....

HR: *95%*
P:* 1001,7mb/hPa*


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2008 às 22:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite 

Aqui por Bragança hoje cairam varios aguaceiros de neve, mas sem acumulação 
Quase toda a neve de ontem já derreteu na cidade, devido à forte chuvada de ontem à noite
Por aqui estão 1,7ºC mas não há precipitação, se houver é provavel que seja em forma de neve.


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Nov 2008 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

a trovoada que vai dando uma de vez em quando é devido a uma potente célula que está bem definida no radar de precipitação, que mostra uma boa zona amarelada a norte do rio Tejo.






abraços


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 22:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Relâmpagos aqui também. Mas ha um problema: ESTÃO MUITO LONGE...


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 22:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Devias calibrar a pressão, pois tenho *1003,6 hPa* e deverás andar à volta dos 1003 hPa também.



Engraçado que tanto a minha estação como a que me costumo orientar para comparar dados, a da escola secundária Anselmo Andrade têm valores dispares, a minha tem 1001 hPa, e a da escola 1000.

Vou calibrar aqui esta porque a outra, que calibrem eles.

Obrigado pelo reparo.

E eis que a seguir ao aguaceiro forte, a temperatura deu um valente tombo:

ultima actualização: 10.6
ACTUAL: TEMPERATURA 8 °C   
   HUMIDADE 69 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1001 hPa
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 7.9 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Sudoeste


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Thomar disse:


> Aqui por Lisboa *chove moderadamente a forte há uns 10 minutos*,  e pareceu-me que com *algum granizo há mistura!*
> E está fresquinho!



Depois deste episódio de chuva forte com algum granizo à mistura a janela da minha cozinha virada a oeste ficou embaciada!
Fui verificar algumas estações amadoras e verifiquei que a temperatura deu um trambolhão em Lisboa, desceu mais de um grau! 
A estação amadora da Portela registava há 5 minutos atrás: * +6.6 Cº* com um WindChill: *+4.3 Cº*


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Finalmente vi um clarão a sul derivado dessa celula.

8.5ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Stinger disse:


> Por aqui chove e a temperatura de acordo com o charlie 3 Cº



nem mais chove e a temperatura nos 3.5 ºc neve nem vela...


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2008 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



squidward disse:


> Finalmente vi um clarão a sul derivado dessa celula.
> 
> 8.5ºC



Essa célula estava bem era aqui!!!


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Muitos relâmpagos a norte de Setúbal que depois meteu para o Interior e dava para ver a nuvem toda iluminada, fotos foi para esquecer pois daquela janela e para aquela lado que estava a trovoada não conseguia montar a tripé  

7,1ºC


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2008 às 22:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

pelo que vem ai no radar aqui na pampilhosa vai ficar tipo branco lol
vem ai uma quantidade boe boa de precipitação...


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 22:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Portanto na imagem do radar, em Almada passou a cauda da célula, mais fraca...

A temperatura de facto caiu e bem após a passagem desta célula. 

Por agora a chuva parou de novo. Virá mais? E melhor? Não percam!

*TEMPERATURA +7.5 °C* 
   HUMIDADE 74 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1003 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 6.5 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Sudeste


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Muitas nuvens no céu mas não cai absolutamente nada, a temperatura está imóvel nos 1,1ºC e o vento é fraco a moderado de W.

Variação da temperatura nas últimas 4 horas:


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui por enquanto o cenário é este, sem chuva, vento fraco, o céu limpou-se, mas já está a encobrir-se, vamos lá ver o que resta para a noite fora


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 22:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva torrencial agora aqui


----------



## rogers (29 Nov 2008 às 22:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Niguém Para reportar a temperatura na zona de Paços de Ferreira/Penafiel?


----------



## delgas (29 Nov 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por estes lados, a temperatura subiu de 5,7 para 7.2ºC. ainda não é desta...  =(=(


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E eis que cá em cima, vejo que marca 6.8ºC

Falta apenas 0.1 para bater a mínima de ontem.

Lá em baixo continuam 7.5ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Chuva torrencial agora aqui



Já viste bem enquanto aqui chovia torrencialmente ai não, agora chove ai e aqui não, a temperatura aqui também caiu com a passagem da célula


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 22:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Trovoada não muito longe já ouvi um trovão, a chuva era mesmo muito forte mas foi pouco tempo! mas reparem na minha temperatura *5,7ºC* com um wind chill de 1ºC


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

a temperatura é teimosa, sempre a escalar....9.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ambiente calmo por aqui, com uma temperatura de *5,9 ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (29 Nov 2008 às 22:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pela Lousã continua a persistente chuva moderada mas a temperatura a estagnar nos 3º não deverá revelar surpresas.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 22:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui começou agora a chover fraco


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Lousano disse:


> Pela Lousã continua a persistente chuva moderada mas a temperatura a estagnar nos 3º não deverá revelar surpresas.



o mesmo por aqui chuva mais chuva mais chuva 3ºc


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui me fico por hoje, com 5.7ºC e creio ter parado de chover...
De hoje fica a neve em Bragança e o nevão do Marão...
Vão à secção de fotografia ver as que lá deixei hoje... Conselho: Muito cuidado a conduzir na neve...
Até amanhã


----------



## delgas (29 Nov 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

tive a ver as previsoes do IM e pelos vistos a unica hipotese que Lisboa e Vale do Tejo tem de ver neve é na madruaga de 1/12 pa 2/12, entre as 3 e 6 da manha.

=(=(=(=(=(


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> o mesmo por aqui chuva mais chuva mais chuva 3ºc



E já agora aqui também está igual


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Lousano disse:


> Pela Lousã continua a persistente chuva moderada mas a temperatura a estagnar nos 3º não deverá revelar surpresas.



De qualquer modo com 3º na vila amanhã a serra deve estar bem pintada!!
Se estão 3º e vai chovendo não percas a esperança e se começar a nevar avisa que eu arranco de imediato 
A noite ainda é uma criança


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*5,3ºC*


----------



## rodrigom (29 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

continua sem chuva... estao *3ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura continua imóvel....

T: *2,7ºC*
HR. *95%*
P:* 1001,9mb/hPa*


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 23:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já chega de decepções para mim, por hoje... Resta-me desejar boa sorte aos que foram e ainda vão ser premiados com belos relâmpagos e trovões...

Isto dá cabo de nós...


----------



## Lousano (29 Nov 2008 às 23:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



iceworld disse:


> De qualquer modo com 3º na vila amanhã a serra deve estar bem pintada!!
> Se estão 3º e vai chovendo não percas a esperança e se começar a nevar avisa que eu arranco de imediato
> A noite ainda é uma criança



Vou estar a trabalhar durante a noite, por isso vai ser fácil de acompanhar.
Até lá direi a que cota da serra estará a nevar.


----------



## StormFairy (29 Nov 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

 5.5 C por aqui confirmo aguaceiro forte com granizo á mistura. De momento já não chove.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

6,5ºC


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 23:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui nada de chuva por agora.

a temp. depois de ter chagado aos 9.4ºC desce de novo e está nos 9.0ºC...isto anda muito instável


----------



## delgas (29 Nov 2008 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



squidward disse:


> por aqui nada de chuva por agora.
> 
> a temp. depois de ter chagado aos 9.4ºC desce de novo e está nos 9.0ºC...isto anda muito instável



amigo squid nao pense que neve para os nossos lados, porque isto tá complicado...


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 23:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Lá em baixo registo:

TEMPERATURA +7.6 °C   
   HUMIDADE 76 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1003 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 2.2 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Sudeste 

Cá em cima registo 6.9ºC, ainda não vai ser desta que bato a mínima de ontem à noite.


----------



## Fantkboy (29 Nov 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

a baixar... 7.6 a minima a ser batida 2 vezes em 1 hora


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

8,1º
Vento nulo
1003 mb
83% HR
3,6 mm


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com:
T: *2,5ºc*
HR. *95%*
P: *1001,9mb/hPa*


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2008 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu a encobrir-se e a pingar bem se calhar fico por aqui só se ouver algo é que volto senão até amanhã


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2008 às 23:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui continua encoberto... daqui a pouco vou masé largar isto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 23:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estou com *5,7 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva fraca e *5,3ºC*


----------



## Santos (29 Nov 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a chover, agora acompanhada por algum vento
Temperatura 4.2ºc - 1004 hpa


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



delgas disse:


> amigo squid nao pense que neve para os nossos lados, porque isto tá complicado...



eu sei que para aqui é quase impossível, mas gostava que nevasse no Montejunto...mas tá complicado


dos 9.4ºC baixou até aos 8.4ºC agora vai nos 8.6ºC


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2008 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já repararam nas temperaturas 
baixas na região de Lisboa?
(Em especial Moscavide com 5.7ºC e eu na Póvoa de Santa Iria com 6ºC)


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Já repararam nas temperaturas
> baixas na região de Lisboa?
> (Em especial Moscavide com 5.7ºC e eu na Póvoa de Santa Iria com 6ºC)



tenho reparado sim, por isso é que ando confuso com as minhas temperaturas


----------



## Nuno (29 Nov 2008 às 23:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Já repararam nas temperaturas
> baixas na região de Lisboa?
> (Em especial Moscavide com 5.7ºC e eu na Póvoa de Santa Iria com 6ºC)



Em Setúbal o nosso amigo Miguel tem 4.9ºC e eu 5.9ºC


----------



## StormFairy (29 Nov 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E aqui bem perto de Setubal a temperatura subiu, tenho agora 6 ºC


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (29 Nov 2008 às 23:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Em Setúbal o nosso amigo Miguel tem 4.9ºC e eu 5.9ºC



Tenham calma , que para o centro o que tiver de ser vai se dar esta madrugada /  manhã


----------



## Nuno (29 Nov 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Tenham calma , que para o centro o que tiver de ser vai se dar esta madrugada /  manhã



Mais calmo que isto é impossível eu quero é chuva que bem precisamos, mas se vier mais alguma coisa melhor

Abraço


----------



## PêJê (29 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Viva a todos, depois de ter "levado" com neve na A23  pelas 14 h, zona da Guardunha, á cota dos 600m, subi até meia encosta da dita (+ -1000 m) e a neve acumulada era de cerca de 10  a 15 cm, com boas possiblidades de ter talvez 30 a 40 cm no topo da Guardunha (cerca de 1400 m e sem possiblidades de lhe aceder).
Amanhã tentarei ir para a Estrela, e ver o espectaculo que deve nos oferecer á vista.
De momento estou a 690 m, na Guardunha vertente Sul, com 3,3º, escuro como breu e sem vento ou precipitação de qualquer espécie...
Xau a todos


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 23:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

finalmente parece que a temperatura quer baixar...8.0ºC
mesmo assim está muito alta em relação a temp. de zonas como Setubal/Lisboa Vamos la ver


----------



## Fantkboy (29 Nov 2008 às 23:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Despeço me com 7.5 cº Só espero que acorde no meio da noite com trovoada!  Boa noite pessoal


----------



## StormFairy (29 Nov 2008 às 23:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Dando uma olhadela á estação do meu vizinho da Moita 

Mínimo Hoje : 5.8 ºC (22:42)
Humidade:	    91%   (+2/hr)
Pressão:	    1003.1 hpa  Tendência hora: -1.2 hpa

A estação marca agora : 6.3ºC com tendência a subir


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2008 às 23:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



delgas disse:


> tive a ver as previsoes do IM e pelos vistos a unica hipotese que Lisboa e Vale do Tejo tem de ver neve é na madruaga de 1/12 pa 2/12, entre as 3 e 6 da manha.
> 
> =(=(=(=(=(


 haver essa hipótese já é fantastico


----------



## T-Storm (29 Nov 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Já repararam nas temperaturas
> baixas na região de Lisboa?
> (Em especial Moscavide com 5.7ºC e eu na Póvoa de Santa Iria com 6ºC)



Boas,

Posso confirmar que tb aqui na zona de sete rios registo uma temperatura por volta dos 5ºC (nao sei dizer ao certo pois apenas tenho uma termometro à antiga! lol)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas..por aqui estão caindo novamente em forma de aguaceiros 

Temperatura está estabilizada há muito tempo nos 3.6ºc pressão nos 1002.8hpa 95%hr.

Até amanhã


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 23:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

a ver se ainda consigo apanhar os nossos colegas de Setubal/Lisboa 
vou neste momento com 7.4ºC


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (29 Nov 2008 às 23:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fantkboy disse:


> Despeço me com 7.5 cº Só espero que acorde no meio da noite com trovoada!  Boa noite pessoal



Bom então fica aqui uma dica….para quem tiver depois do túnel da Gardunha   saia em Caria e encaminhe-se em direcção a Sortelha ( fica a 750 metros de altitude )     e mais não digo………..  e depois conte,-me.


-jf-


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2008 às 23:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui não precipita neste momento e tenho uns completamente estacionados 3.1ºC.


----------



## rogers (29 Nov 2008 às 23:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Hey Charlie, qual a tua temperatura? Chove? Não há niguem aqui perto de Paços de Ferreira para dar um update, tu és o meu vizinho mais próximo!


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2008 às 00:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabei de ouvir na sicnoticias uma entrevista com o comandante dos bombeiros local a dizer que tem caído intensos aguaceiros de neve! Tiveram que evacuar Imensas pessoas da auto estrada A24. E a protecção civil pede para as pessoas não circularem pois não podem garantir o seu socorro em caso de necessidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ainda agora o novo dia começou a já acumulo *0,4 mm*.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 00:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá está um ambiente totalmente Invernal, magnifico, alguma chuva neblina e vento.

Estou com 6.8ºC


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 00:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui a temperatura está nos 7.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 00:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já acumulo *0,8 mm*.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Nov 2008 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boa noite :-)

por aqui tive umas trovoadas por volta das 23h..cairam uns aguaceiros moderados

agora tenho céu muito nublado e vento fraco

o sensor do meu corsa marca 5.5¤C


----------



## Brunomc (30 Nov 2008 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

eu queria que nevasse esta madrugada..era lindo :-)


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 00:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chuva fraca aqui agora e 5,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 00:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Um forte aguaceiro fez a precipitação acumulada disparar para os *1,6 mm*.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 00:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rogers disse:


> Hey Charlie, qual a tua temperatura? Chove? Não há niguem aqui perto de Paços de Ferreira para dar um update, tu és o meu vizinho mais próximo!



neste momento tenho 3.5 ºc ceu muito nublado  vamos ver as proximas horas...


----------



## Paulo H (30 Nov 2008 às 00:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas noites, a todos!!


Bemm.. isto mais parece uma corrida ao ouro, que febre alucinante caros amigos! 

Tenho acompanhado por perto o forum, por telemóvel (deslogado, acho k esqueci a password )..

Fico muito contente pelas muitas surpresas que ocorreram por este Portugal fora. Apesar de algo, não digo desanimado, porque não esperava neve para Castelo Branco, mas um pouco frustrado porque quando devia ter ocorrido precipitação de manhã não ocorreu e a temperatura subiu. A precipitação veio pela tarde, a temperatura desceu e desde as 16h que tem andado abaixo dos 4.5ºC, chegando a 3ºC com precipitação, mas nada de neve nem saraiva! 

Ainda fui até ao castelo da cidade a 490m pelas 16h, e nem aqui! A chuva parecia algo estranha ao bater nos vidros, como que esmagada, mas visualmente não lhe chamaria sequer água-neve. Pelo jantar veio o nevoeiro.

A esta hora estão pouco mais de 3ºC e continua a chuviscar, parece-me também que também deixou de nevar noutros locais, apesar das temperaturas serem propícias.

Penso que com o cair da noite, as nuvens ficam mais baixas e o nevoeiro acaba por descongelar os flocos, daí que pareça difícil nevar em relação ao dia com 3ºC, dado que de dia, o ar encontra-se mais seco (nuvens mais altas). Posso estar errado, mas acabo por concluir também que a influência de uma montanha por perto, situando-nos numa encosta, favorece a ocorrência de neve a uma dada temperatura em relação a outros locais. Tento imaginar que funciona como que uma rampa, onde as nuvens não têm tempo/espaço suficiente para descer, e como sabemos, as precipitações mais frias ocorrem de alturas mais elevadas e não nuvens baixas (a 200m).

Para amanhã continua a esperança, apesar das precipitações serem mais escassas, mas talvez a HR% desça o suficiente para manter os flocos intactos.

Aproveitei ainda para tirar umas fotos do castelo com vista a algumas serras com neve:

- Serra de Álveolos (1084m), com a sua maior elevação no "Cabeço da Rainha"
- Serra da Gardunha (1272m)
- Serra do Açor

A serra da Estrela estava coberta por um espesso manto, não era visível!

Abraço a todos


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 00:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O céu começa a limpar e a temperatura a cair em flecha, sigo com 2.3ºC. Penso que será neste contexto que teremos as maiores possibilidades de surpresas (ainda assim reduzidas em minha opinião) aqui na zona Norte, com acentuado arrefecimento devido ao céu limpo e uma eventual célula rápida que possa fazer das suas durante a madrugada.


----------



## FSantos (30 Nov 2008 às 00:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É agora ou nunca, pelo satélite vem aí mais "molha".

Espero que da fresquinha...


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Nov 2008 às 00:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eis que agora chove com bastante intensidade. Registo na minha estação 6.7 c igualando a mínima da noite passada.


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui a temperatura encalhou nos 7.1ºc


----------



## rogers (30 Nov 2008 às 00:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> O céu começa a limpar e a temperatura a cair em flecha, sigo com 2.3ºC. Penso que será neste contexto que teremos as maiores possibilidades de surpresas (ainda assim reduzidas em minha opinião) aqui na zona Norte, com acentuado arrefecimento devido ao céu limpo e uma eventual célula rápida que possa fazer das suas durante a madrugada.



É exactamente do que estou a espera!


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 00:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui, tudo na mesma. -0.5ºC e nem um pequeno aguaceiro.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 00:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui levo 4.8ºC.
E a começar a chover.


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2008 às 00:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas noites pessoal..vim agora mesmo do meu cafézinho nocturno e tenho a dizer que está um ambiente tão gélido lá fora que nem sei como não está a cair já qualquer coisa de branco..os vidros dos carros estão todos embaciados e a chuva é gelada..como era bom que se repetisse aquele mítico janeiro de 2006..a esperança é sempre a ultima a morrer  .


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2008 às 00:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui, em vez de descer, a temperatura subiu!!! Estou com 10,1ºC!!!
Continua a cair chuva miudinha...


Os extremos de hoje foram:
Tmáx: 13,8ºC
Tmin: 9,4ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 00:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui caiu quase 1ºC em menos de 15 minutos, sigo com 1.5ºC. Céu aparentemente limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 00:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já tenho *2,0 mm*.


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2008 às 00:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Raio atinge quartel de bombeiros de Alcanede 


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/466467


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 00:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pelas imagens de satélite parecem estar algumas células em rota de colisão com o norte, veremos no que dá.

E já sigo com 1.1ºC, mas que descida


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Nov 2008 às 00:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

continua a chover aqui e a temperatura não pára de descer. 6.6c neste momento


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2008 às 00:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Amanhã vai ser um bom dia para os recortes de jornal 


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/466660

http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1351660&idCanal=59

http://jn.sapo.pt/multimedia/video.aspx?content_id=1051915


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 00:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Pelas imagens de satélite parecem estar algumas células em rota de colisão com o norte, veremos no que dá.
> 
> E já sigo com 1.1ºC, mas que descida



são capazes de terem sorte


----------



## Brunomc (30 Nov 2008 às 01:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

volta a chover por aqui.. aguaceiros moderados


----------



## Snowflake (30 Nov 2008 às 01:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite pessoal. Hoje posso dizer que tive a minha primeira grande aventura "em busca" da neve sozinho. Peguei na carrinha, saí cedo de casa (oeiras) e parti em direcção à beira interior, com a ajuda do meu belo GPS. Seleccionei alguns pontos pertinentes do mapa de Portugal, tais como covilhã, penhas da saúde, sabugueiro e manteigas. Cheguei a meio da manha à covilhã e estava uma bela saraivada, intensificada à medida que subia em direcção às penhas. Mas, para desilusão minha, a estrada que dava acesso aos pontos que referi neste post, estava cortada (compreensível). Pensei para mim mesmo que a minha aventura tinha terminado. Contudo, ainda na covilhã subi até ao campo desportivo do clube local e aí ainda consegui observar algo mais "sólido", era praticamente neve. Deixei aí o carro e subi uma colina a pé debaixo de uma considerável nevada.

Ainda tentei ir à serra da gardunha (também estava bem branquinha), mas pensei que seria um desperdicio de tempo pois o mais certo era o acesso também estar cortado.

Acabou por ser positivo, mas da próxima vez gostaria de observar algo mais concreto.

Agora pergunto: Em dias como estes, sabem de algumas regiões onde a GNR não corta a estrada? Que outras regiões vocês aconselham, além das que referi neste post?

Abraços


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2008 às 01:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Muito muito  aqui em Almada e continua a chover bem..


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 01:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Por aqui caiu quase 1ºC em menos de 15 minutos, sigo com 1.5ºC. Céu aparentemente limpo.



Aqui, também a temperatura continua em queda, mas mais alta que a tua
Sigo com *4,4ºC* e *95%*

Céu limpo e com duas estrelas bem brilhantes


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Nov 2008 às 01:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

esta Helena aqui no litoral centro tem sido bastante interessante de seguir, ora a temperatura sobe ora desce, ora chove ora não chove, ora dá trovoada ora não dá trovoada  mas muita neve está a deixara em variadíssimos locais.

que belas fotos se tem visto,  parabéns a todos por este acompanhamento, foi coisa que já há muito o desejei aqui em Portugal. 

É de salientar também todo os sistemas do I.M. estão a funcionar sem quebras e actualizações a saírem sem problemas. MUITO BEM 

abraços


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Nov 2008 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabo de chegar da guarda, onde por volta das 21h nevava com muita muita intensidade. Bastou sair da auto estrada (e felizmente nao antes) para começar a nevar intensamente. A neve acumulada dava um muito americado () à cidade, pois estas paisagens, mesmo na Guarda são raras! 

à vinda, cerca das 23h30, do lado do sousa martins, a neve acumulada era muita, ao ponto da rotunda do g parecer uma paisagem siberiana. a viceg estava perigosa, pois os -2º estavam a provocar congelação do nevoeiro na altura e o carro ainda deslizou um pouco. 

De regresso à covilhã 1º de temperatura e precipitação sobre a forma de neve, mas praticamente imperceptível. 

Fico a rezar para o porto e arredores ter neve, algo que não acontece há quase 21 anos, relembrando que penafiel, paços de ferreira e todo o vale do sousa viram um pouco de neve em 2006. 

abraço


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 01:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E já vou com 0.6ºC... 

Esperemos que ao menos uma célula passe por aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 01:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá a temperatura está a subir, houve um apagão na rua  estou com 7.1ºC.

A chuva já rendeu 3 mm.


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Nov 2008 às 01:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Snowflake disse:


> Boa noite pessoal. Hoje posso dizer que tive a minha primeira grande aventura "em busca" da neve sozinho. Peguei na carrinha, saí cedo de casa (oeiras) e parti em direcção à beira interior, com a ajuda do meu belo GPS. Seleccionei alguns pontos pertinentes do mapa de Portugal, tais como covilhã, penhas da saúde, sabugueiro e manteigas. Cheguei a meio da manha à covilhã e estava uma bela saraivada, intensificada à medida que subia em direcção às penhas. Mas, para desilusão minha, a estrada que dava acesso aos pontos que referi neste post, estava cortada (compreensível). Pensei para mim mesmo que a minha aventura tinha terminado. Contudo, ainda na covilhã subi até ao campo desportivo do clube local e aí ainda consegui observar algo mais "sólido", era praticamente neve. Deixei aí o carro e subi uma colina a pé debaixo de uma considerável nevada.
> 
> Ainda tentei ir à serra da gardunha (também estava bem branquinha), mas pensei que seria um desperdicio de tempo pois o mais certo era o acesso também estar cortado.
> 
> ...



Bem, de referir em primeiro lugar que se em algum local a polícia nao corta o transito e está a nevar então está a fazer um mau trabalho e não bom. Na maioria das vezes, é possível ver o elemento branco sem correr riscos sérios, contando que a autoridade cumpre o seu papel. Posso lhe referir, porque estive de manhã no mesmo local que indicou, que a estratégia da polícia foi excelente: encaminhou as pessoas para um sítio com neve mas seguro (embora para desagrado dos moradores do bairro da biquinha, suponho, tal era a confusão  ). 

Posso lhe referir que o que se sucedeu não é nada comum, pelo que por norma a estrada não está cortada tão cá em baixo. isto traduz se portanto num "seja muito bem vindo sempre que quiser regressar!". por norma também passando a subida a seguir à covilhã, já encontra locais com muito mais acumulação.

espero ter esclarecido. cumprimentos


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 01:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

alguem me sabe dizer se amanha de manha as estradas de acesso ah serra da estrela estaram abertas? 

muito obrigado


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 01:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rodrigom disse:


> alguem me sabe dizer se amanha de manha as estradas de acesso ah serra da estrela estaram abertas?
> 
> muito obrigado



Duvido muito. A acumulação deve ser algo de extraordinário em alguns pontos.


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2008 às 01:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui estagnado nos 4ºC. Ora sobe, ora desce umas décimas. Vai choviscando.

Alguém de Bragança, ou que saiba, pode-me dizer onde é a Serra da Nogueira lá para aqueles lados?

Obrigado.


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 01:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Duvido muito. A acumulação deve ser algo de extraordinário em alguns pontos.



e sabes quando abrem as pistas? estou mortinho para ir para la com a minha prancha :$


----------



## Stinger (30 Nov 2008 às 01:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui ceu limpo e um frio de rachar...

Joao dias será que virá algumas celulas para os nossos lados( gondomar gaia porto) ???


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 01:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Isto, hoje.. ui ui
Estão 3,8ºC (tou a somente 0,7ºC da minima do ano)
Hum: 95%
Pressao: 999hPa

Algumas células dirigem-se para cá
O que será que vai acontecer?? 

PS: Estou a 1km do mar xD


----------



## Snowflake (30 Nov 2008 às 01:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Bem, de referir em primeiro lugar que se em algum local a polícia nao corta o transito e está a nevar então está a fazer um mau trabalho e não bom. Na maioria das vezes, é possível ver o elemento branco sem correr riscos sérios, contando que a autoridade cumpre o seu papel. Posso lhe referir, porque estive de manhã no mesmo local que indicou, que a estratégia da polícia foi excelente: encaminhou as pessoas para um sítio com neve mas seguro (embora para desagrado dos moradores do bairro da biquinha, suponho, tal era a confusão  ).
> 
> Posso lhe referir que o que se sucedeu não é nada comum, pelo que por norma a estrada não está cortada tão cá em baixo. isto traduz se portanto num "seja muito bem vindo sempre que quiser regressar!". por norma também passando a subida a seguir à covilhã, já encontra locais com muito mais acumulação.
> 
> espero ter esclarecido. cumprimentos




Esclarecido


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Nov 2008 às 01:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rodrigom disse:


> e sabes quando abrem as pistas? estou mortinho para ir para la com a minha prancha :$



nao estou assim tao ceptico. acredito que pelo menos até às penhas da saúde abram a estrada. afinal deixou de nevar e os serviços de limpeza conseuguem trabalhar. nem que seja porque os srs. do turismo obrigam!!! lol.


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 01:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

@Rodrigom - eu não sou da Serra mas suponho que assim que os acessos abram  se possa começar a trabalhar nas pistas, já que a quantidade de neve será mais do que suficiente 

@stinger - é isso que eu também ando a tentar perceber. Que elas vêm para cá (para o Grande Porto em termos gerais) isso parece-me garantido, agora falta saber se não perdem actividade e a quem calha exactamente a célula.

Mas acho que é realmente uma situação a seguir, pode valer a pena tirar algumas horas à cama


----------



## Stinger (30 Nov 2008 às 01:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> @Rodrigom - eu não sou da Serra mas suponho que assim que os acessos abram  se possa começar a trabalhar nas pistas, já que a quantidade de neve será mais do que suficiente
> 
> @stinger - é isso que eu também ando a tentar perceber. Que elas vêm para cá (para o Grande Porto em termos gerais) isso parece-me garantido, agora falta saber se não perdem actividade e a quem calha exactamente a célula.
> 
> Mas acho que é realmente uma situação a seguir, pode valer a pena tirar algumas horas à cama



Acredita eu nem tenho sono so de pensar que pode cair aqui qualquer coisa e mais nunca mas nunca vi ou presenciei a neve cair .... aqui a beira da serra de santa justa deve tar mais frio ainda


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 01:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> E já vou com 0.6ºC...
> 
> Esperemos que ao menos uma célula passe por aqui



Mas o céu está nublado? 



actioman disse:


> Por aqui estagnado nos 4ºC. Ora sobe, ora desce umas décimas. Vai choviscando.
> 
> Alguém de Bragança, ou que saiba, pode-me dizer onde é a Serra da Nogueira lá para aqueles lados?
> 
> Obrigado.



A Serra da Nogueira fica a SW de Bragança, são uns 15 km desde a cidade ao ponto mais alto da serra.


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 01:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> @Rodrigom - eu não sou da Serra mas suponho que assim que os acessos abram  se possa começar a trabalhar nas pistas, já que a quantidade de neve será mais do que suficiente
> 
> @stinger - é isso que eu também ando a tentar perceber. Que elas vêm para cá (para o Grande Porto em termos gerais) isso parece-me garantido, agora falta saber se não perdem actividade e a quem calha exactamente a célula.
> 
> Mas acho que é realmente uma situação a seguir, pode valer a pena tirar algumas horas à cama



ok  obrigado na mesma 


PS: aqui nao chove desde as 17 horas


----------



## rogers (30 Nov 2008 às 01:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui por Paços de Ferreira o céu ficou limpo, mas agora está a levantar um nevoeiro. Raios que não tenho termômetro!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 01:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

incrivel ceu limpo 1 grau depois de tantas horas estar com 3 graus e a chover..

estivemos quase a ver neve... mas la esta faltou o quase...


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 01:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fil disse:


> Mas o céu está nublado?
> 
> 
> 
> A Serra da Nogueira fica a SW de Bragança, são uns 15 km desde a cidade ao ponto mais alto da serra.



Peço desculpa por não ter sido claro. O céu está limpo há um bocado o que proporcionou uma grande descida das temperaturas. Agora o que poderá ser interessante é a eventual aproximação de células durante a madrugada, com a temperatura actual nunca se sabe...


----------



## Stinger (30 Nov 2008 às 01:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> incrivel ceu limpo 1 grau depois de tantas horas estar com 3 graus e a chover..
> 
> estivemos quase a ver neve... mas la esta faltou o quase...



Pois faltou o quase


----------



## Gongas (30 Nov 2008 às 01:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

tudo tranquilo por aki, com a temperatura estagnada. 5,5ºC. axo k neve para aki só noutra oportunidade.


----------



## rogers (30 Nov 2008 às 01:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A próxima Hora vai ser crucial para nós dos arredores do Porto! Vejo Células mais a norte.


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 01:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estao 3,7ºC com ceu limpo

Esta célula esta a aproximar-se do Porto:






O que vai acontecer, e que com a aproximaçao da células as tempªs subirem e termos só chuva
Mas, vamos lá ver, temos que reparar que tamos a uma baixa altitude, e nao é de esperar grande coisa, por isso, nao tenham muitas expectativas


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 01:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bate certo com as imagens de satélite, parece estar perto de entrar uma célula no Porto






João, postamos na mesma altura 

Já sigo com -0.1ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 01:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

pois la esta ainda ha 5 minutos estava com 1 grau e agora ja estou com 2...enfim


----------



## Stinger (30 Nov 2008 às 01:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui onde tou é mais ao menos a 180m de altitude vamos la ver se a celula passa aqui


----------



## Brunomc (30 Nov 2008 às 01:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

* céu muito nublado

* vento fraco 

* de momento nao chove


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2008 às 01:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



actioman disse:


> Por aqui estagnado nos 4ºC. Ora sobe, ora desce umas décimas. Vai choviscando.
> 
> Alguém de Bragança, ou que saiba, pode-me dizer onde é a Serra da Nogueira lá para aqueles lados?
> 
> Obrigado.



Na cidade de Bragança já não há quase neve nenhuma
Mas nas serras de Montesinho e Nogueira acumulação deve ser consideravel...


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 01:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Já sigo com -0.1ºC.



Bem, já estava para me ir deitar, mas agora fiquei curioso com os teus -0,1ºC e uma célula a aproximar-se  
Esse sensor está mesmo bom ?


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2008 às 02:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fil disse:


> Mas o céu está nublado?
> 
> 
> 
> A Serra da Nogueira fica a SW de Bragança, são uns 15 km desde a cidade ao ponto mais alto da serra.



Desculpa estar a ser chato, mas concretamente que caminho devo tomar? É que amanhã vou para ai e pretendo ir visitar a dita serra que tantas vezes por aqui tenho visto em fotografias.No google consegues assinalar a dita? Assim sería mais fácil para mim.

Obrigado Fil!


----------



## rogers (30 Nov 2008 às 02:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Hey Charlie, qual a observação do céu ai em gondomar? Obrigado!

Aqui tá um nevoeiro espesso não vejo nada!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 02:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui tá bastante calma a noite, (até agora) tem caído alguma chuva que rendeu 3.3 m, agora o céu tá pouco nublado, o vento tá fraco e estou com 6.3ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 02:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rogers disse:


> Hey Charlie, qual a observação do céu ai em gondomar? Obrigado!
> 
> Aqui tá um nevoeiro espesso não vejo nada!



bem esta a ficar nublado ...mas  a referida celula a esta hora esta na zona de labruge... vamos esperar mais uns minutos... 2 ºc


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 02:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Bem, já estava para me ir deitar, mas agora fiquei curioso com os teus -0,1ºC e uma célula a aproximar-se
> Esse sensor está mesmo bom ?



A células ainda não é visível daqui, neste momento o céu por aqui ainda se mantém limpo, e a minha zona é fortemente sujeita ao arrefecimento nocturno por estar encaixada numa zona mais baixa entre 2 ruas e perto de um ribeiro. Claro que quando a célula chegar a temperatura dispara imediatamente.


----------



## Stinger (30 Nov 2008 às 02:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> bem esta a ficar nublado ...mas  a referida celula a esta hora esta na zona de labruge... vamos esperar mais uns minutos... 2 ºc



Vamos la ver o que calha


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Nov 2008 às 02:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

aqui fica o vídeo Time lapse de hoje na bacia do Tejo 

é pena não poder colocar  a imagem com mais qualidade  no youtube mas mesmo assim dá para ver que desde as 7 da manha até à noite foram muitas as células a passarem aqui no litoral centro.



abraços


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 02:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura estagnou nos *3,8ºC*
Céu ainda limpo
Hum: *95%*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 02:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

epa tenho aqui umas nuvens mesmo por cima q levantaram um vento gelido! brrrrrrrrrrrrr  mas creio k sao passageiras dirigem sse po lado de sao pedro da cova ,baltar..


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 02:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A célula já é perfeitamente visível a norte, veremos se traz precipitação. Era bom que rapidamente o fizesse, para não haver muito tempo para a temperatura subir.


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 02:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estão a vir as primeiras nuvens
Temp: 3,9ºC
Que venha granizo que ja fico contente.. neve também e um pouco puxado para nós


----------



## rogers (30 Nov 2008 às 02:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

No radar do IM não há nada às 2:00h, acho não vai ser desta vez


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 02:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui vou neste momento com 6,2ºC, 86%HR, 1001hpa e 4,7km/h..máximo desde as 0h 30,9km/h e precipitação desde as 0h de 1,0mm


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 02:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Estão a vir as primeiras nuvens
> Temp: 3,9ºC
> Que venha granizo que ja fico contente.. neve também e um pouco puxado para nós




lol realmente acho que mais vale granizo que nada.. 2.7 ºc a minha estacao indica ceu pouco nublado


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 02:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rogers disse:


> No radar do IM não há nada às 2:00h, acho não vai ser desta vez



O radar do IM não abrange essa zona, só daqui um ou dois anos quando existir o radar do norte a ser instalado próximo de Arouca


----------



## Stinger (30 Nov 2008 às 02:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> epa tenho aqui umas nuvens mesmo por cima q levantaram um vento gelido! brrrrrrrrrrrrr  mas creio k sao passageiras dirigem sse po lado de sao pedro da cova ,baltar..



Sao pedro da cova hum será que vai cair aqui algo


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 02:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUbVofkDds8



PORRA  espetáculo


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 02:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tenho nuvens por aqui mas não cai absolutamente nada. Parece-me uma célula com pouca actividade.

Pelas últimas imagens de satélite dá a ideia que as células que ainda vêm a caminho estão a dissipar-se


----------



## rogers (30 Nov 2008 às 02:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Espetacular o time lapse, Parabéns


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 02:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem vou me deitar! Aposto que quando estiver a dormir é que rebenta trovoada e granizo com fartura é sempre assim  

*6,0ºC*


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 02:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



actioman disse:


> Desculpa estar a ser chato, mas concretamente que caminho devo tomar? É que amanhã vou para ai e pretendo ir visitar a dita serra que tantas vezes por aqui tenho visto em fotografias.No google consegues assinalar a dita? Assim sería mais fácil para mim.
> 
> Obrigado Fil!



É fácil, vens pelo IP4 e entras na primeira saída para Bragança (saída sul), e depois no próximo cruzamento em vez de virares para a direita para Bragança, viras para a esquerda, segues por uma longa recta e viras à direita no cruzamento a seguir, segues em frente pela estrada sem virares para Nogueira pois trata-se da aldeia. É sempre a subir até chegares ao primeiro cruzamento com direcção para um santuário, é por aí que deves ir para chegares ao ponto mais alto da serra, mas também podes seguir em frente onde encontras belas paisagens.





0,4ºC por aqui.

Grande vídeo ajrebelo!


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 02:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> aqui fica o vídeo Time lapse de hoje na bacia do Tejo
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUbVofkDds8



Muito bom


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 02:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Excelente video, Parabéns, Rebelo

3,9ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2008 às 02:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia,

Acaba de cair uma bela chuvada acompanhada de granizo, a pressão desce


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 02:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JPS Gaia disse:


> 3,9ºC e céu pouco nublado



A primeira nuvem quase que se dissipou. Meteolouco sofre 
Mas vem lá mais.


----------



## rogers (30 Nov 2008 às 02:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Noite a todos, espero que amanhã seja natal antecipado!


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2008 às 03:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fil disse:


> É fácil, vens pelo IP4 e entras na primeira saída para Bragança (saída sul), e depois no próximo cruzamento em vez de virares para a direita para Bragança, viras para a esquerda, segues por uma longa recta e viras à direita no cruzamento a seguir, segues em frente pela estrada sem virares para Nogueira pois trata-se da aldeia. É sempre a subir até chegares ao primeiro cruzamento com direcção para um santuário, é por aí que deves ir para chegares ao ponto mais alto da serra, mas também podes seguir em frente onde encontras belas paisagens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigadão! Melhor explicado não podia estar! 
Vamos lá a ver se chego a Bragança! hehehe.

Aproveito também para dar os meus parabéns ao ajrebelo, grande time-lapse. Voces lá conseguem fazer estas coisas todas que eu até me parto todo!
.


----------



## kikofra (30 Nov 2008 às 03:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Em leiria pode se esperar alguma coisa nas proximas horas?


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 03:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



kikofra disse:


> Em leiria pode se esperar alguma coisa nas proximas horas?



É complicado, porque a precipitação está a enfraquecer de hora para hora, mas as células andam aí, é tudo uma questão de sorte


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 03:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O que resta da célula é um unica nuvem

Temp: *3,6ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 03:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pois, as células estão-se a desfazer todas, não será desta.


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2008 às 03:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

4ºC em Benfica. Vou encostar.


----------



## Gongas (30 Nov 2008 às 03:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bem tb vou aterrar, amanha ida pa covilha, no caminho vou tirar fotos, deve tar uma paisagem incrivel. 4ºC.


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2008 às 03:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Excelente panoramica do satélite.
3.9ºC - 1001.9 hpa


----------



## JPMMarques (30 Nov 2008 às 03:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pela Póvoa e Vila do Conde e segundo a temperatura dáda pelo carro estão entre os 2 e os 3 graus . O céu parcialmente nublado e uma esperança de acordar e ter uma surpresa :-)


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2008 às 03:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temperatura em queda livre 3.5ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 04:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JPMMarques disse:


> Pela Póvoa e Vila do Conde e segundo a temperatura dáda pelo carro estão entre os 2 e os 3 graus . O céu parcialmente nublado e uma esperança de acordar e ter uma surpresa :-)



Temperatura interessante para essa zona. Mas infelizmente parece que as células que estão a NW têm tendência para se dissiparem.


----------



## kikofra (30 Nov 2008 às 04:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

como esta a situação a evoluir?


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 04:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Falta a precipitação, há células a caminho mas quase de certeza que vêm "vazias"


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2008 às 04:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O cap tende em aumentar o que significa a possível existência de trovoadas, logo poderá também incidir na precipitação, no entanto a precipitaçao prevista pelos modelos não abunda...


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 07:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia!
Aqui começo o dia com 4.0ºC.


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 08:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia!
Aqui nada de supresas...  neve nem vê-la...
Tou com 2º graus e a subir...
Que previsões para hoje?


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2008 às 08:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia

A mínima hoje foi de 0,2ºC com formação de geada.

Por agora 0,7ºC e o céu com algumas nuvens que soltando uns flocos de neve.


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2008 às 08:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas por aqui cerca de 3º e um nevoeiro que parece querer começar agora a ceder!!
Vamos ver o que o dia nos reserva....para já de seguida pequeno-almoço depois logo se vê


----------



## JPMMarques (30 Nov 2008 às 08:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia! Por aqui não tenho a informação da temperatura mas começa a chuviscar


----------



## Teles (30 Nov 2008 às 08:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia por aqui o dia começou com céu pouco nebulado.
Durante a noite ainda cairam uns aguaceiros com granizo a mistura e a temperatura alcançou a minima de 3 graus


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 08:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Novidades por aqui... 
Começou a chover, nevoeiro e a temperatura a descer 
Tá em 2,8! chegou a tar nos 4,5
Vamos aguardar


----------



## JPMMarques (30 Nov 2008 às 08:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Afinal os chuviscos são as boas vindas para umas nuvens carregadinhas que se aproximam  vamos lá ver o que trazem.... Quem me dera saber a temperatura que faz lá fora


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 08:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

pampilhosa da serra 600metros não ficou branca, a neve só acumulou aos 800 muito por culpa da falta de precipitação.
o IM tá a prever neve para os 600 metros 2ª-feira.
mas não deve chover.
tou triste.


----------



## vegastar (30 Nov 2008 às 09:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia,

Aqui pela Trofa estão 2.5ºC e as nuvens que estão a provocar chuviscos na Póvoa estão a chegar. Será que é desta?


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 09:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui a temperatura subiu aos 7.5ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 09:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neva em Braga!!! Com muita intensidade!!!!!


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 09:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura minima registada foi de *3,2ºC*

Céu nublado com abertas
Temp: *6,1ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 09:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já parou... 
Mas foram 10 minutos lindos!!!! Já não nevava aqui há alguns anos!
Agora chuvisca e tou com 1,8º
A neve não ficou mas o sameiro deve tar bonito!!!


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 09:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Nunotex disse:


> Já parou...
> Mas foram 10 minutos lindos!!!! Já não nevava aqui há alguns anos!
> Agora chuvisca e tou com 1,8º
> A neve não ficou mas o sameiro deve tar bonito!!!



O Gilmet, André e companhia também presenciaram água-neve em Braga!
Só que já parou

Há pessoas com sorte!


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 09:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O céu está a encobrir e a temperatura a cair, estando agora *5,6ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 09:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Atemperatura sobe outra vez aqui para os 8.4ºC.


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 09:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já começou a chover, estão *5,5ºC*


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 09:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Nunotex disse:


> Neva em Braga!!! Com muita intensidade!!!!!



Então parabéns Braga, vinha dar a boa nova mas já está dada há mais de meia hora   
A ver se vem mais. A temperatura continua a subir aí em Braga ?




JPS Gaia disse:


> O Gilmet, André e companhia também presenciaram água-neve em Braga!
> Só que já parou
> 
> Há pessoas com sorte!



Podes crer. Dois alfacinhas amantes da Meteorologia em Braga para testemunhar 10 minutos de neve numa cidade onde não nevava há uns anos 






http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 09:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia.
Por aqui o sol já brilhou... Agora está a ficar nublado.
Deixo um registo às 9:20 da manhã.
Temperatura: 0,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 09:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O céu está agora com algumas abertas e a temperatura sobe para os *9,7 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 09:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui também há céu com boas abertas e 9.0ºC


----------



## JPMMarques (30 Nov 2008 às 09:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A precipitação foi-se e a temperatura ronda os 3graus, vim agora de uma breve viagem e o carro chegou a marcar 2 na zona mais interior da cidade pelos lados de laundos... Mas a anedota do dia foi passar por um daqueles "termómetros" que tem á entrada das cidades que marcava -1 
Ps: Antes fosse


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 10:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



> Neva em Braga!!! Com muita intensidade!!!!!




Qual é a probabilidade de haver surpresas destas?


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 10:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Parou de chover!

Céu muito nublado e *6,2ºC*


----------



## filipept (30 Nov 2008 às 10:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia,

Pelos vistos ainda não houve surpresas de maior, mas as previsões que eu tinha adiantado não andam muito longe, porém é um pouco frustrante ver chover com 1.5º (já vi nevões com 3º). Esperava um pouco mais, mas os relatos de neve durante cerca de 10 minutos em Braga demonstram que a cota desceu muito, perto de onde se previa (eu também sou do distrito de Braga, mas estava dentro da Igreja quando veio essa carga  )

Aqui à volta (vale do homem) vê-se já a acumulação em alguns montes não habituais mas, ainda está um pouco alto a acumulação, entre 500 a 600 metros)

Grande acumulação para as montanhas á volta de Vilarinho das furnas e perto de Terras de Bouro.


----------



## filipept (30 Nov 2008 às 10:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Nunotex 782m em Braga  

P.S: para verem o radar da zona norte não vão directos pelo site da aemet pois a composição geral deles deve estar com problemas, sigam o regional (por exemplo o da Corunha) http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 10:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começa a chover fraco e a temperatura desce para os *9,7 ºC*.


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 10:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

como estao os acessos á serra da estrela?


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 10:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mau Tempo: Vias de acesso à Serra da Estrela continuam fechadas
30 de Novembro de 2008, 10:15
*Mau Tempo: Vias de acesso à Serra da Estrela continuam fechadas
30 de Novembro de 2008, 10:15*Por causa da neve que cai no Centro e no Norte, do país, várias estradas continuam encerradas ao trânsito.

Durante a noite foi reaberta a A24, mas nesta altura há ainda várias vias cortadas. De acordo com a Brigada de Trânsito da GNR as vias de acesso à Serra da Estrela continuam encerradas. 

Também a estrada nacional 216, o IP2 entre Mesão Frio e Campeã continuam fechados ao trânsito. A Brigada de Trânsito aconselha cautela aos automobilistas, lançando o apelo para que evitem ao máximo a circulação nas estradas com condições atmosféricas adversas.

De acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia, Portugal continua em alerta amarelo devido ao mau tempo.


Isto está na página inicial do sapo.


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 10:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

muito obrigado...

é uma pena


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Nov 2008 às 10:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom Dia

Por aqui o céu está nublado com abertas, o vento sopra fraco e estão 9.6ºC


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 10:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



filipept disse:


> Nunotex 782m em Braga



O André e Gil estavam no centro de Braga próximo da Sé, aos 180/200m, e lá era água neve e alguns farrapos mais grossos.
Neste momento estão a subir ao Bom Jesus e dizem que alguns montes em redor de Braga estão brancos.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Nov 2008 às 10:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia pessoal, isto anda tudo bem activo...
Por aqui estão 5.5ºC, e o céu vai alternando entre aguaceiros e alugmas abertas...


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2008 às 10:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Bom dia.
> Por aqui o sol já brilhou... Agora está a ficar nublado.
> Deixo um registo às 9:20 da manhã.
> Temperatura: 0,5ºC



Grande foto 


ps: essa estrada aí em cima é a que vai de Seia Para a Covilhã?


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 10:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fui até ao sameiro e tirei estas fotos! 
Tava 1º lá em cima!

Alguem me diz como inserir fotos!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 10:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chove fraco e a temperatura continua a descer.
Estou já com *8,1 ºC*.


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 10:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Nunotex disse:


> Alguem me diz como inserir fotos!!



Vê aqui:
 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## filipept (30 Nov 2008 às 10:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> O André e Gil estavam no centro de Braga próximo da Sé, aos 180/200m, e lá era água neve e alguns farrapos mais grossos.
> Neste momento estão a subir ao Bom Jesus e dizem que alguns montes em redor de Braga estão brancos.



Daqui consigo ver muitos montes bracos á volta, principalmente a norte na zona de Terras de Bouro/Brufe/Serra Amarela (eu estou apenas a 100m), está é dificil de fotografar.


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 10:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Grande foto
> 
> 
> ps: essa estrada aí em cima é a que vai de Seia Para a Covilhã?




Exactamente Dan.
Para a covilhã temos duas hipóteses:
Ou através da EN 231 (esta que surge na foto) até às pedras lavradas, apanhando aqui a estrada para a covilhã. Ou então pela EN338, estrada concluída em 2006, seguindo um traçado pré-existente, com um percurso de 9,2 km de paisagens de montanha, entre as cotas 960m (Portela do Arão) e 1650m, junto à Lagoa Comprida. Ao chegar ao cimo da lagoa toam-se a estrada da serra para a covilhã.
Esta EN338 em termos de paisagem é das mais maravilhosas de acesso à Torre.


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 10:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rodrigom disse:


> muito obrigado...
> 
> é uma pena



Realmente é uma pena. Mas sempre podes aproveitar e visitar Loriga, vila situada a 770m mesmo na Serra da Estrela. Tem acesso  até à Torre, pela EN338.
Grande camão de neve que temos neste fds prolongado.
Visita as fotos deste camão de neve: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-loriga-s-estrela-novembro-2008-a-2760.html


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 10:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stormy (30 Nov 2008 às 10:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

frio 4.1 de minima com aguaceiros frequentes de granizo


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 10:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a temperatura já subiu para os 11.0ºC, mas já começam a aparecer umas nuvens negras por cima da serra.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2008 às 10:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Nunotex disse:


>



Bom registo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 10:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> frio 4.1 de minima com aguaceiros frequentes de granizo



4,1 ºC de mínima onde ? Nos Olivais ?


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 10:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Realmente é uma pena. Mas sempre podes aproveitar e visitar Loriga, vila situada a 770m mesmo na Serra da Estrela. Tem acesso  até à Torre, pela EN338.
> Grande camão de neve que temos neste fds prolongado.
> Visita as fotos deste camão de neve: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-loriga-s-estrela-novembro-2008-a-2760.html


pelas fotos que vejo loriga é muito bonita 

a estrada até à torre nao esta cortada?


----------



## diogo (30 Nov 2008 às 10:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui tenho 8.2ºC de momento, e com o sol a brilhar (daqui a meia hora já deve chover)

Ontem a máxima foi de 9.9ºC
Esta noite a mínima foi de 3.4ºC
Ainda chegou a chover com 3.9ºC


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 11:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Obrigado pela dica!

Sigo com muito nevoeiro e 4º

Do Sameiro dá para ver que o geres tá carregado de neve!!

Aqui vão algumas do Sameiro


----------



## filipept (30 Nov 2008 às 11:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Nunotex disse:


> Obrigado pela dica!
> 
> Sigo com muito nevoeiro e 4º
> 
> ...



Muito boas fotos Nuno


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 11:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rodrigom disse:


> pelas fotos que vejo loriga é muito bonita
> 
> a estrada até à torre nao esta cortada?



É assim. A estrada da lagoa à Torre está cortada.
Agora a estrada En338 da portela do arão (960m) até à lagoa(1650m) não sei responder se já abriu. Mas quase certeza que tb está intransitável.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 11:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste tipo de situações, tenho quase sempre temperaturas mais baixas do que as do aeroporto.
Mesmo às 10h, aqui a temperatura era quase 1 ºC mais baixa que no aeroporto e chovia fraco.

Agora há boas abertas e céu limpo a Norte, negro apenas a Sul, com a temperatura a subir para os *9,6 ºC* actuais.


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 11:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura já começa outra vez a decer  e chuvisca aqui!!

Vamos ver se veem mais 10 minutos!!


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 11:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Escureceu de repente, começou a fazer um vendaval e a temperatura desceu de 11.0ºC para 8.8ºC e alem disso começou a chover.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 11:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

7.8ºC


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 11:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

7.3ºc


----------



## Thomar (30 Nov 2008 às 11:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> É assim. A estrada da lagoa à Torre está cortada.
> Agora a estrada En338 da portela do arão (960m) até à lagoa(1650m) não sei responder se já abriu. Mas quase certeza que tb está intransitável.



Segundo o site das Estradas de Portugal, todas as estradas de acesso ao maciço central estão cortadas.


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 11:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Nunotex disse:


> Do Sameiro dá para ver que o geres tá carregado de neve!!
> 
> Aqui vão algumas do Sameiro



Bom registo 
Se estivesses lá agora cruzavas-te com o André e o Gil que estão lá neste momento a divertirem-se com a neve.

*Edit:* Informaram agora que recomeçou a nevar no Sameiro e com nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 11:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vê-se precipitação localmente forte a este daqui.


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 11:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Bom registo
> Se estivesses lá agora cruzavas-te com o André e o Gil que estão lá neste momento a divertirem-se com a neve.
> 
> *Edit:* Informaram agora que recomeçou a nevar no Sameiro e com nevoeiro cerrado.



Obrigado!

Aqui a temperatura continua a descer 3º

Chuvisca com a neve a tentar pegar. Vamos esperar!


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Nov 2008 às 11:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Parece recomeçar a nevar na covilhã, sem intensidade e passageiro, até porque agora queremos é sol para ir passear!!!


----------



## trepkos (30 Nov 2008 às 11:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ontem à noite por volta das 23H passou aqui umas trovoadas, dava para ver os relamgos sobre setubal ( de onde eu estava ) de resto não aconteceu mais nada, estou profundamente desiludido.


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 11:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguém me pode dizer se pela tarde vai haver precipitação aqui na Pampilhosa da serra.
Agora estão 4.3 graus.


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 11:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

2,6ºc


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Nov 2008 às 11:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não sou de teorias da conspiração, mas é interessante de reparar que a primeira estrada a abrir de acesso ao maciço central é a da covilhã-penhas da saúde! 

Interesses turisticos? Nahhhh... Interesses políticos? Nada!!! Esta terra é de rir!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 11:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá alguma chuva e agora já está a ameaçar mais  estou com 9.3ºC.

Vou com 4.0 mm, e a pressão já disparou, vou já nos 1010hpa.


----------



## trepkos (30 Nov 2008 às 11:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*ATENÇÃO*

Nevou ontem em Arraiolos ( 300 m ), Foi água-neve, nem agarrou.


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 11:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia...

Por aqui foi uma noite de autentica porcaria... Praticamente não choveu (a não ser agora de manhã já) e não se ouviram trovões nem se viram relâmpagos... O céu manteve-se muito nublado durante toda a noite, mas consegui conter-se, por assim dizer...

Acordei com sol, vento nulo e 11,1º de temperatura. Acumulado até agora: 0,9 mm (do aguaceiro que passou há pouco). 1010 mb de pressão e 72% HR.

Já perdi quase todas as esperanças de conseguir ver pelo menos uma trovoada bem de perto...


----------



## LuisFilipe (30 Nov 2008 às 11:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Tarde 

Alguem sabe se na Serra do Caramulo esta a nevar ou tem neve? E ja agr de Coimbra para la tem alguma estrada cortada? 
Estava a pensar levar la a familia a um passeiozinho de Domingo


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 12:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



LuisFilipe disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Alguem sabe se na Serra do Caramulo esta a nevar ou tem neve? E ja agr de Coimbra para la tem alguma estrada cortada?
> Estava a pensar levar la a familia a um passeiozinho de Domingo



o caramulo tem neve mas nao é muita e nao esta a nevar. e a estrada de coimbra para lá está boa 

aguarda uns minutos que vou saber como esta mesmo aquilo de neve 


EDIT: ja me responderam... disseram me que ainda tem alguma neve mas depende dos sitios... ah sitios onde ja quase nao tem neve... e nevar nao nevou mais


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 12:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chove fraco agora. Um aguaceiro pontual.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2008 às 12:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

3,4ºC e o céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia
Céu muito nublado, com vento moderado.
Tmin. 1.8ºC, ainda me fez sonhar 
Neste momento 8.2ºC
Precipitação total (Helena): 44.0 mm


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 12:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui está céu encoberto, chuvisca e a temperatura é de 9.2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 12:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estou com *10,9 ºC*, embora já tenha tido *11,8 ºC*.


----------



## storm (30 Nov 2008 às 12:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Noite de aguaceiros moderados, esta manha continua-se com aguaceiros fraco/moderados e vento fraco.
Céu muito nublado

Temperatura actual: 10.7ºC


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 12:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui agora esta sol...

segundo a sapo estao *6°C*

PS: durante a noite caiu alguma neve no caramulo e de manha tambem


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 12:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Desceu para 8.3ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Nov 2008 às 12:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui :

*céu muito nublado com boas abertas 
*vento fraco

* por enquanto ainda não chove


disseram-me que para os lados de coruche tá a chover bem


----------



## trepkos (30 Nov 2008 às 12:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neve no Alentejo Central, Distrito de Évora, nevou esta madrugada por volta da 1 da manhã, confirmado em Arraiolos onde não agarrou e Aldeia da Serra, concelho de Arraiolos a 275 metros onde ainda ficou no chão, neve moderada.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 12:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá, muito negro a norte e sul  vamos lá ver no que dá.

Estou com 9.0ºC a humidade está nos 90% o vento está fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Nov 2008 às 12:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui começou agora a chover bem e atemperatura desceu para os 9.4ºC, e está muito vento


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

epa andamos nisto a cerca de 24 horas 4 ºc chove chove chove...

é preciso ter sorte ainda ontem 3 ºc e so chuva.. loool  

bem o IM e que deve andar um bocado trocado de todo..

ontem cota 300 hj cota 600 max. po porto indicada na sexta de 9 hoje já e de 12.. e eu as 13 horas  sigo com 5..


----------



## LuisFilipe (30 Nov 2008 às 12:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui em Coimbra tambem esta sol.

Rodrigo se caiu neve no caramulo durante a noie e de manha, entao a serra deve estar branquinha cheia de neve, nao ?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Nov 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ainda chove e a temperatura baixou mais, estão 8.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chove forte agora com algum granizo à mistura.
A temperatura está nos *12,0 ºC*.


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2008 às 12:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aguaceiro Forte agora por aqui!
Caiu algum granizo mas nada de trovoadas.


----------



## T-Storm (30 Nov 2008 às 12:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mto negro aqui pos lados de Lisboa...e parece-me ja ter ouvido um trovão...


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2008 às 12:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Só aqui é que não acontece nada.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 13:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui caiu alguma pedra e choveu bem, a temperatura caiu dos 9.0ºC para para os actuais 7.3ºC


----------



## jonya4 (30 Nov 2008 às 13:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde a todos.

Cá estou eu a estrear-me 

Por aqui o céu está bem escuro e há questão de uns 10 minutos caiu um aguaceiro bem forte acompanhado de queda de granizo. Ainda deu para cobrir o chão com manto branco (durante 1 ou 2 minutos... )

Cumps


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 13:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas
A noite aqui não deixou mais do que 1mm miséria total...a manha foi de muito sol e céu quase limpo  desde o inicio deste evento ainda só registei 14mm de chuva, para um outono seco é uma miséria!!! a máxima hoje já foi mais alta que ontem com 13,1ºC  agora pinga e a temperatura desceu para os 11,1ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Nov 2008 às 13:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

10.5¤C

e ameaça chover..ta escuro


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 13:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



LuisFilipe disse:


> Aqui em Coimbra tambem esta sol.
> 
> Rodrigo se caiu neve no caramulo durante a noie e de manha, entao a serra deve estar branquinha cheia de neve, nao ?



nao pk nao foi mta neve... mas segundo me dizem amigos que tenho que vivem lá ainda tem alguma  ah zonas com mais neve que outras


----------



## T-Storm (30 Nov 2008 às 13:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Caiu um aguaceiro mto forte com mto granizo a mistura (algumas pedras de gelo ja tinham um tamanho consideravel). a temperatura caiu cerca de 3ºC e anda por volta dos 7ºC...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



T-Storm disse:


> Mto negro aqui pos lados de Lisboa...e parece-me ja ter ouvido um trovão...



Sim, também me pareceu.
Caiu um forte aguaceiro e a temperatura desceu dos *12,0 ºC* para os *7,8 ºC* em poucos minutos.


----------



## NGuedes (30 Nov 2008 às 13:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por onde me encontro, Telheiras, à poucos minutos caiu um forte aguaceiro.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se com abertas e o Sol está a brilhar por agora.


----------



## jonya4 (30 Nov 2008 às 13:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui o Sol também já abriu e já se vê o azul do céu


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 13:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui algumas abertas de sol, mas muito frio 

Sigo com 5º


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 13:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabou de caír um aguaceiro moderado seguido logo de outro a seguir. A temperatura subiu para os 11,3º. Já vou com 1,8 mm aqui.


----------



## Snowflake (30 Nov 2008 às 13:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já viram o freemeteo? Estão a dar neve para lisboa LOL


----------



## raposo_744 (30 Nov 2008 às 13:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui ,em Alváres,está trovoada, depois de uma noite cheia de estrelas no céu, o dia vai ficando cinzento e agora chove.Nas serras ainda se vê a neve e a temperatura agora é de 9ºc.O sol vai aparecendo e a visibilidade é total


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 13:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

NEVE PARA CORROIOS? DEIXEM-ME RIR ANTES QUE ME ESQUEÇA...  Vejam o freemeteo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2008 às 13:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas, por aqui, entre a 1h e as 2 h choveu bem, a mínima foi de 5.1ºC, a máxima já deve ter sido atingida 14,3ºC, agora registo 14.0ºC, o vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas, de salientar, a precipitação registada desde das 0 horas registei 6 mm, neste momento o céu apresenta algumas nuvens.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Nov 2008 às 13:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui caiu uma granizada entre as 13h10 e 13h20

agora céu muito nublado e vento fraco..

edit : caem uns aguaceiros fracos


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 13:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Cai agora aqui um aguaceiro e a temperatura deu um grande tombo...vai agora em *8,3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 13:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está a chover

Temp: 7,8ºC
Hum: 95%

Até agora, a maxima nao foi além dos 8,7ºC


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 13:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui o ceu esta muito nublado outra vez... a temperatura desceu e ja nao consigo ver o caramulo o que pode ser bom sinal :P


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 13:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Um amigo meu relata chuva forte neste momento nas Caldas da Rainha, com algum vento moderado. Nada de trovoada.


----------



## rufer (30 Nov 2008 às 13:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> NEVE PARA CORROIOS? DEIXEM-ME RIR ANTES QUE ME ESQUEÇA...  Vejam o freemeteo...



Sim. O freemeteo enlouqueceu de vez. No tempo actual está a dizer que está a nevar em Lisboa e Setúbal. E com 8 graus.


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2008 às 13:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguém tem informação da A24? Esta aberta?
Obrigado


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 13:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vou com 7,5ºC mas não neva


----------



## storm (30 Nov 2008 às 13:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a chover moderado/forte neste momento
Edit:já parou, neve para lisboa


----------



## cloud9 (30 Nov 2008 às 13:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ninguém na zona de lisboa amadora reparou nas belas mammatus depois da queda de granizo?


----------



## rufer (30 Nov 2008 às 13:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Olha, e em Santarém também. É a loucura total.


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 13:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não será que o freemeteo quer dizer: Corroios - Neve - 8ºC - 30 de Novembro de 2080?


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 13:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

pampilhosa da serra: pelo que desconfio, não vai cair nem neve nem chuva nem mais nada.
alguem me pode diser se vai ou não vai cair alguma coisa pela zona interior centro do pais???
eu tou ainda há espera de neve mas se não ouver precipitação nada feito.
por aqui estão 5 graus e dá sol


----------



## LuisFilipe (30 Nov 2008 às 14:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E na Serra da Lousã? Estará la a cair neve? ( duvido, mas pode ser)


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2008 às 14:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Nevoeiro sobre Coimbra


----------



## LuisFilipe (30 Nov 2008 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

lol iceworld dessa foto estou a ver o meu apartamento, onde estou neste momento.


----------



## LuisFilipe (30 Nov 2008 às 14:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pessoal de coimbra, sabem se na serra da lousã tem neve ?


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 14:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*





serra de cebola com 1416 metros toda branca desde os 900 metros.
logo vou lá tirar umas fotos...


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2008 às 14:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas tardes..por aqui continua na mesma..Aguaceiros Fracos/Moderados algumas abertas e o Vento é fraco de NW..Temperatura nos 8,9ºC .


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 14:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui noite e madrugada calmas.
Segundo a minha mãe, caiu algum Granizo durante a manhã. Atingi uma mínima de 5.8ºC.

por agora céu muito nublado e 8.7ºC


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

alguém sabe se caiu alguma coisa no Montejunto??
daqui não consigo ver muito bem


----------



## Brunomc (30 Nov 2008 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui céu limpo e vento fraco

o trepkos diz ter nevado nas silveiras..uma localidade do concelho de montemor o novo..

eram quase 14h..


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 14:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro com bom aspecto. Espero que traga algumas pedrinhas com ele


----------



## trepkos (30 Nov 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Comentário que estava no sapo

Alentejano

Esta noite tambem nevou em Arraiolos (Alentejo), havendo de manha alguns vestigios do fenomeno que não acontecia desde o ano passado! Ontem localidades do mesmo concelho Santana do Campo e Aldeia da Serra tambem assistiram á neve e o gelo nas estradas obrigou a cortes por parte dos bombeiros. Em certas partes da Serra chegou a acumular 5 centimetros de neve!


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 14:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Alguém tem informação da A24? Esta aberta?
> Obrigado


esta totalmente aberta


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2008 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> pampilhosa da serra: pelo que desconfio, não vai cair nem neve nem chuva nem mais nada.
> alguem me pode diser se vai ou não vai cair alguma coisa pela zona interior centro do pais???
> eu tou ainda há espera de neve mas se não ouver precipitação nada feito.
> por aqui estão 5 graus e dá sol



Boas tardes godzila  esta fotografia não é para os lados da Barragem St.Lùzia.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 14:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fotos muito fixes.

Por aqui está a reecarregar e vai começar a chover em breve, estou com 9.8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 14:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E aí está, está a chover e a temperatura está em queda 9.0ºC.


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 14:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

sim. é mesmo é onde vivo


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 14:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por Braga tudo calmo... Alguns aguaceiros e tou com 5,5º e aproximam-se umas nuvens interesantes


----------



## madzoid (30 Nov 2008 às 14:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



squidward disse:


> alguém sabe se caiu alguma coisa no Montejunto??
> daqui não consigo ver muito bem



A resposta é não, eu daqui tou a ver muito bem o montejunto 

Podes ver a foto aqui que tirei a 5 minutos.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luismad/3070340015


----------



## storm (30 Nov 2008 às 14:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a chover moderado, temperatura neste momento nos 10.1ºC.

Pobre Montejunto já deve ter saudades da neve, boa foto *madzoid 
*


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 14:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*








Podia nevar outra vez...


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Alternância entre períodos de céu pouco nublado com períodos de céu muito nublado; aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. Temperatura actual de 6 ºC; mínima esta noite de 3,5 ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 14:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



cloud9 disse:


> Ninguém na zona de lisboa amadora reparou nas belas mammatus depois da queda de granizo?



Eu reparei passou por aqui, logo a seguir levantou-se um verdadeiro temporal, vento forte, chuva forte acompanhada de granizo e dois trovões, isto pelas 12.50, actualmente tenho 9ºC e acabou de cair outro aguaceiro moderado, não tenho dados de que algo tenha acontecido durante a noite apenas chuva, pode se que o dia traga alguma coisa.

E já agora neve em Lisboa, o Freemeteo enloqueceu de vez, mas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2008 às 15:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> sim. é mesmo é onde vivo



Vou muitas vezes ao Armadouro e também há barragem um sitio com uma paisagem de meter inveja há um anos andava mesmo com ideia de comprar uma casa junto há barragem para os FS na aldeia.

Por aqui vamos com o céu muito nublado e vento fraco e 7.8ºc.

Quanto háhoje ainda não apareceu.


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu muito nublado neste momento. Cada aguaceiro é mais escuro do que o anterior  Espero que caia algum granizo aqui. Até agora, total de 1,8 mm.


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem!, grande granizada que passou por aqui.
Aguaceiro forte acompanhado de 2/3 trovoes.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Nov 2008 às 15:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vento fraco, céu nublado. Sigo com:
T:* 6,9ºC*
HR:* 62%*
P. *1009,9mb/hPa*


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

pampilhosa da serra: muita agua neve por aqui e alguns trovoes...
3.2 graus de temperatura.
vamos a ver como fica


----------



## Iceberg (30 Nov 2008 às 15:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Para mim, que estou em Braga, continua a ser uma grande desilusão esta Helena, como dizia o FilipePT, também continuo sem perceber como não tem nevado mais em Braga, com precipitação frequente, temperaturas a rondarem os 2/3 graus, sinceramente não percebi, alguém que possa explicar, porque eu esperava bem mais, ainda ontem fiz a viagem Porto-Braga de madrugada, com zero graus, e não encontrei neve, não percebo, será que tem a ver com o clima local ... ?


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Nov 2008 às 15:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

aqui em Almoinha neste momento esta a pingar , vento fraco, 9.8º

neste momento está uma bela formação nebulosa a passar na Margem Sul estamos em directo no meteoalerta tv

abraços


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 15:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A minha tia que está em Sacavem diz ter caído lá a pouco um forte aguaceiro de granizo e que a temperatura estava em 7ºc e baixou para os 3ºc e depois para 0ºC  será possível

tenho 9,9ºC


----------



## tclor (30 Nov 2008 às 15:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Loriga às 14:00





Neste momento recomeçou a nevar e estão 0,5º C.


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 15:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



madzoid disse:


> A resposta é não, eu daqui tou a ver muito bem o montejunto
> 
> Podes ver a foto aqui que tirei a 5 minutos.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/luismad/3070340015



obrigado madzoid


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 15:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Iceberg disse:


> Para mim, que estou em Braga, continua a ser uma grande desilusão esta Helena, como dizia o FilipePT, também continuo sem perceber como não tem nevado mais em Braga, com precipitação frequente, temperaturas a rondarem os 2/3 graus, sinceramente não percebi, alguém que possa explicar, porque eu esperava bem mais, ainda ontem fiz a viagem Porto-Braga de madrugada, com zero graus, e não encontrei neve, não percebo, será que tem a ver com o clima local ... ?



Sabes que em Braga é muito dificil nevar, na cidade! Tambem gostava de saber o porque... 
Outra coisa que tenho reparado são as oscilações da temperatura, num dado momento estão quase nos 5,5º como de repente descem aos 3º num curto espaço de tempo.
Mas pelo que vejo, no sameiro deve cair mais alguns flocos!


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 15:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui recomeça a 

a nuvem tem bom aspecto vamos la ver

tou com 8.7ºC


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2008 às 15:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Iceberg disse:


> Para mim, que estou em Braga, continua a ser uma grande desilusão esta Helena, como dizia o FilipePT, também continuo sem perceber como não tem nevado mais em Braga, com precipitação frequente, temperaturas a rondarem os 2/3 graus, sinceramente não percebi, alguém que possa explicar, porque eu esperava bem mais, ainda ontem fiz a viagem Porto-Braga de madrugada, com zero graus, e não encontrei neve, não percebo, será que tem a ver com o clima local ... ?



Iceberg, se te serve de consolo em Melgaço também não neva às altitudes que referes. A neve é muita, muita mesmo mas *só* a partir dos 700 metros. 

Neste momento em Melgaço continua a chuva, por vezes moderada, e 4.4ºc


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2008 às 15:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguém me sabe dizer se a estrada para a aldeia de Montesinho está aberta?


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2008 às 15:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Quanto ao facto da temperatura ter descido aos 0ºC em Sacavém acho muito improvável.
De facto quando ocorreu o aguaceiro de granizo a temperatura desceu (no meu caso de 9.3ºC para 7.1ºC). Mas penso que não tenha descido muito mais do que aqui na Póvoa de Stª Iria.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 15:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Caiu um forte aguaceiro com bastante granizo e a temperatura desceu para os *7,8 ºC* num instante.
Tenho já *8,6 mm* acumulados durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Nov 2008 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já se ouve a trovoada, o céu está muito muito carregado para E e NE... Vem aí festa... Estão de momento 9ºC...


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Nov 2008 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas 

nos próximos minutos deve começar a chover bem em Setúbal, Miguel essa maquina esta preparada, não temos neve, temos nuvens já não é mau.

por falar em maquina, o que é feito do tornado, alguém sabe se ele já voltou da loucura nocturna.

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Quanto ao facto da temperatura ter descido aos 0ºC em Sacavém acho muito improvável.
> De facto quando ocorreu o aguaceiro de granizo a temperatura desceu (no meu caso de 9.3ºC para 7.1ºC). Mas penso que não tenha descido muito mais do que aqui na Póvoa de Stª Iria.



Sacavém fica a pouco mais de 1 km daqui e digo mesmo que essa descida aos 0 ºC é impossível ter ocorrido.
Aqui a temperatura ainda está a descer depois do aguaceiro e nessa altura andava nos 9 ºC.

Para que se tenha a noção, registo agora *7,7 ºC* ainda em descida.


----------



## Iceberg (30 Nov 2008 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Iceberg, se te serve de consolo em Melgaço também não neva às altitudes que referes. A neve é muita, muita mesmo mas *só* a partir dos 700 metros.
> 
> Neste momento em Melgaço continua a chuva, por vezes moderada, e 4.4ºc



O problema é que eu vivi muitos anos no Porto, e vivendo agora em Braga, recordo muito aquele célebre 14/01/1987, em que no Porto nevou apenas de manhã, e com pouca intensidade, e em Braga, a apenas 50Km, nevou todo o dia, com moderada intensidade. Daí eu ficar com a sensação de que, não sendo fácil nevar em Braga, seria menos difícil que nevar no Porto.

Além disso, uma tabela de registos que o Minho forneceu em tempos, nas décadas de 40,50,60 nevava pelo menos 2/3 vezes em Braga. E no final do Sec. XIX, há registos impressionantes de nevadas frequentes em Guimarães.
Daí eu pensar que em Braga, seria menos complicado nevar. Esta situação pareceu-me muito parecida com aquela de Jan 1987, com uma circulação atmosférica de NW semelhante, embora sem uma prévia entrada de uma corrente siberiana, como aconteceu naquela altura nas semanas anteriores ... talvez seja esta a diferença, e talvez perceba agora a afirmação do nosso saudoso Grannevada, que dizia que o período de retorno daquele nevão é, em média, de 100 anos ...


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui a temperatura caiu dos 9.2ºC para os 7.9ºC devido ao aguaceiro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 15:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a descida, está agora nos *7,4 ºC* e não chove.


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 15:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Muita ventania agora, forte aguaceiro. A célula é tão grande que a minha máquina fotográfica não consegue captar toda


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2008 às 15:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Iceberg disse:


> O problema é que eu vivi muitos anos no Porto, e vivendo agora em Braga, recordo muito aquele célebre 14/01/1987, em que no Porto nevou apenas de manhã, e com pouca intensidade, e em Braga, a apenas 50Km, nevou todo o dia, com moderada intensidade. Daí eu ficar com a sensação de que, não sendo fácil nevar em Braga, seria menos difícil que nevar no Porto.
> 
> Além disso, uma tabela de registos que o Minho forneceu em tempos, nas décadas de 40,50,60 nevava pelo menos 2/3 vezes em Braga. E no final do Sec. XIX, há registos impressionantes de nevadas frequentes em Guimarães.
> Daí eu pensar que em Braga, seria menos complicado nevar. Esta situação pareceu-me muito parecida com aquela de Jan 1987, com uma circulação atmosférica de NW semelhante, embora sem uma prévia entrada de uma corrente siberiana, como aconteceu naquela altura nas semanas anteriores ... talvez seja esta a diferença, e talvez perceba agora a afirmação do nosso saudoso Grannevada, que dizia que o período de retorno daquele nevão é, em média, de 100 anos ...



Mas acredita que é mesmo por um bocadinho "assim" que não está a nevar em Braga. Mais uma vez penso que é azar porque desta vez estamos em Novembro e falta frio a 850hPa porque, depois quando chegarmos a Janeiro temos o frio mas não temos precipitação... e é essa combinação que tem tornado tão difícil a neve surgir nos vales da zona do Minho interior nos últimos anos.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Nov 2008 às 15:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

vai começar a chover aqui dentro de alguns minutos...

tenho tudo escuro a W,NW,N


----------



## Snowflake (30 Nov 2008 às 15:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Freemeteo: Lisboa, 11º, Neve!


Isto é que é uma fonte credível


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 15:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fui agora mesmo ao freemeteo e no tempo actual Lisboa diz que esta a nevar, a minha miníma foi de 4,9ºC, actualmente houve uma queda dos 10,0ºC para os 9,5ºC acabou de passar aqui uma célula que largou um aguaceiro moderado e um arco-irís, deve ter sido a causa da descida da temperatura


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 15:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já vou nos 9,1ºC está a descer bem, será...


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Nov 2008 às 15:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Snowflake disse:


> Freemeteo: Lisboa, 11º, Neve!
> 
> 
> Isto é que é uma fonte credível



Muito credível...

Por aqui cai um grande aguaceiro com granizo, e a temperatura caiu para os 6.8ºC...


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 15:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui acabou de passar um aguaceiro moderado a forte mas ainda não foi desta que vi cair o granizo   tenho agora 8,7ºC a subir já


----------



## Brunomc (30 Nov 2008 às 15:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

já caem uns aguaceiros moderados


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 15:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Registo *8,1 ºC* já em subida; céu com boas abertas.


----------



## Iceberg (30 Nov 2008 às 15:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Mas acredita que é mesmo por um bocadinho "assim" que não está a nevar em Braga. Mais uma vez penso que é azar porque desta vez estamos em Novembro e falta frio a 850hPa porque, depois quando chegarmos a Janeiro temos o frio mas não temos precipitação... e é essa combinação que tem tornado tão difícil a neve surgir nos vales da zona do Minho interior nos últimos anos.



Exactamente, Minho, adivinhaste o meu pensamento, o problema chama-se Novembro ! Até porque, como os teus registos indicam, praticamente não existe registos de queda de neve em Braga nos meses de Nov e Dez. Apenas Jan e Fev, que são os meses mais propícios para esses acontecimentos ...

Já agora, acho que já te perguntei isto uma vez, mas renovo a questão: qual achas a cidade mais favorável para queda de neve: Braga ou Guimarães ? Ou não notas grandes diferenças ?


----------



## HotSpot (30 Nov 2008 às 15:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui caiu um valente aguaceiro que fez descer a temperatura assim:

15:30 10,5ºC
15:50 6,9ºC

Já está a subir...


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

8,9ºC e continua a descer, parece que vem ai mais um aguaceiro aproxima-se outra célula


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Caíram umas pingas aqui mas nada de mais... Aqui fica uma foto da célula que passou, apesar de não ter conseguido apanhá-la inteira


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2008 às 15:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

3,1ºC e caem pequenas partículas de gelo (mini-graupel ).


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 15:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas, por aqui sigo com 5.1ºC e céu muito nublado, parece estar mais 1 carregamento de chuva a chegar. Ontem às 5 da manhã ainda fui fazer uma caçada a uma célula, mas não apanhei mais do que chuviscos com o carro a marcar 0ºC na zona da Rechousa (cerca de 180m).


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 16:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Passou um forte aguaceiro e tenho agora *6,9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2008 às 16:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas o vento por aqui comecou intensificar-se fez com que a temperatura descer 6.3ºc e muito nublado.


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura desceu depois de chover. Registo agora 10,4º. A pressão subiu para os 1011 mb. Vento fraco e variável, 73% HR


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eu nem acredito, mas acabaram de cair uns flocos de *NEVE* e está algum gelo no chão com flocos, 8,5ºC, o que virá a seguir a isto, o meu corrimão da varanda tem as pingas de água congeladas


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 16:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já acabou, mas começa a chover


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 16:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Eu nem acredito, mas acabaram de cair uns flocos de *NEVE* e está algum gelo no chão com flocos, 8,5ºC, o que virá a seguir a isto, o meu corrimão da varanda tem as pingas de água congeladas



Desculpa? Não li bem...


----------



## Brunomc (30 Nov 2008 às 16:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

os aguaceiros já tão a abrandar..

vem ai uma aberta..

não nevou


----------



## Brunomc (30 Nov 2008 às 16:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



> Eu nem acredito, mas acabaram de cair uns flocos de NEVE e está algum gelo no chão com flocos, 8,5ºC, o que virá a seguir a isto, o meu corrimão da varanda tem as pingas de água congeladas


----------



## Nuno (30 Nov 2008 às 16:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Eu nem acredito, mas acabaram de cair uns flocos de *NEVE* e está algum gelo no chão com flocos, 8,5ºC, o que virá a seguir a isto, o meu corrimão da varanda tem as pingas de água congeladas



E umas fotos ?


----------



## Iceberg (30 Nov 2008 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Eu nem acredito, mas acabaram de cair uns flocos de *NEVE* e está algum gelo no chão com flocos, 8,5ºC, o que virá a seguir a isto, o meu corrimão da varanda tem as pingas de água congeladas



Como ??? 
8,5º ?
Pingas congeladas ... ?
Flocos de neve ?

Estranho, muito estranho, mas que esta Helena vem carregada de surpresa, lá isso vem ...


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Nov 2008 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Grande granizada que caiu aqui. Ficou tudo branco. Para os mais desatentos até parece neve que caiu, pois até os telhados das casas ficaram brancos. Mas não é, é apenas granizo, e já troveja ao longe...


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui depois da agua neve veio só agua e a neve lá se foi
dos locais mais baixos.
mas nos montes ainda lá ficou mais


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 16:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Desculpa? Não li bem...



A sério, quando fui à janela deparei-me com gelo no chão, a água do corrimão da varanda congelada e flocos de NEVE, muito pouco, mas já é um começo e eu próprio não acredito


----------



## Nuno (30 Nov 2008 às 16:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Duas bonitas fotos do belo aguaceiro que acabou de cair


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 16:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E começa a chover e bem, está bem negro, desculpem, mas eu tenho alguns problemas em por fotos no fórum


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 16:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não confundam granizo com neve, por favor. 
Quando muito, pode cair sleet e isso já seria demais para esses *8,5 ºC*.
Daqui a pouco cai neve em todo o lado; em Sintra, em Lisboa, quando na verdade se trata de outra coisa.


----------



## ALV72 (30 Nov 2008 às 16:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora de minha casa já consigo vêr a Serra da Lousã, e posso confirmar que ainda tem bastante neve.


----------



## Stinger (30 Nov 2008 às 16:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui o ceu ficou escuro e trovejou e agora caiu uma grande saraivada


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 16:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Não confundam granizo com neve, por favor.
> Quando muito, pode cair sleet e isso já seria demais para esses *8,5 ºC*.
> Daqui a pouco cai neve em todo o lado; em Sintra, em Lisboa, quando na verdade se trata de outra coisa.



Olha Daniel eu não estou a confundir, eu sei que primeiro vi algum sleet, logo ai estranhei, mas a seguir cairam flocos a sério mas foram muito poucos, logo a seguir começou a chover


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 16:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vou com 6,8ºC a subir depois de ter ido aos 6,6ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 16:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Parou de chover e vou nos 8ºC


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 16:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Não confundam granizo com neve, por favor.
> Quando muito, pode cair sleet e isso já seria demais para esses *8,5 ºC*.
> Daqui a pouco cai neve em todo o lado; em Sintra, em Lisboa, quando na verdade se trata de outra coisa.



E em corroios também...


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 16:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

De vez em quando caem umas farrapitas.
1,1ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fotos do aguaceiro:















Tenho *6,5ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Stinger disse:


> Por aqui o ceu ficou escuro e trovejou e agora caiu uma grande saraivada



Por aqui parece que anoiteceu, está realmente muito escuro e já se ouve trovoada ao longe. No entanto praticamente ainda não choveu. Sigo com 4.9ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Nov 2008 às 16:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já sabemos que com a atmosfera como está podem acontecer coisas estranhissimas mas não vamos criar sensacionalismos e muito menos gozar com a escrita dos outros...calma pessoal e acima de tudo fotos...


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 16:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aproxima-se algo vindo de Norte (lisboa/sintra). Vou esperar para ver no que dá... É de salientar as tradicionais células compostas por cristais de gelo que me rodeiam aqui neste momento. 10,2º e a descer. 74% HR e 1011 mb.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 16:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Aproxima-se algo vindo de Norte (lisboa/sintra). Vou esperar para ver no que dá... É de salientar as tradicionais células compostas por cristais de gelo que me rodeiam aqui neste momento. 10,2º e a descer. 74% HR e 1011 mb.



Tens razão eu também as estou a ver, vamos lá ver no que dá


----------



## Nuno (30 Nov 2008 às 16:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui o Sol já se foi, já se pôs por trás da Serra e tenho *6.8ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

I N C R I V E L

pessoal caiu uma valente saraivada ficou tudo branco ja posto videos e fotos!  

4.4 ºc


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais uma foto do aguaceiro já distante:








*6,4ºC*


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 16:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vou até cacilhas ver se consigo fotografar alguma coisa de jeito  Quando voltar posto aqui as fotos.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 16:29)

*Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

GRANDE MONSTRO DE CÉLULA, que está a norte/noroeste


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

2.0ºC e céu bastante nublado.
A qualquer altura podem cair uns flocos.


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2008 às 16:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

JoaoPt, podes colocar uma foto da célula?


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 16:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> JoaoPt, podes colocar uma foto da célula?



Pois esse é o meu problema, eu não consigo colocar fotos no fórum


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 16:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui em Braga tudo na mesma!
Muitas nuvens, e a sensação de frio é enorme!
Sigo com 5º e a descer.
Mas pelo aspecto das nuvens não deve haver surpresas.
Vamos esperar!


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 16:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Pois esse é o meu problema, eu não consigo colocar fotos no fórum



Porque??!!!!


----------



## Stinger (30 Nov 2008 às 16:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Disseram me que em valongo nevou e que esta tudo branco


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 16:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Nunotex disse:


> Porque??!!!!



Porque o site onde eu fazia o upload já não está disponivel e eu não sei se me ei de registar num site para poder colocar as fotos ou não


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 16:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mas para terem uma ideia da célula, ela parece que toca no chão e tem uma grande altitude


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 16:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temperatura estável nos *8,4 ºC* com céu muito negro a Norte.


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 16:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Stinger disse:


> Disseram me que em valongo nevou e que esta tudo branco



De certeza que terá sido granizo...


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 16:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Parece uma daquelas tempestades da américa, temperatura estancada nos 8,5ºC.


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 16:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Porque o site onde eu fazia o upload já não está disponivel e eu não sei se me ei de registar num site para poder colocar as fotos ou não



Vê aqui:
 Como inserir imagens no forum
__________________


----------



## Nuno (30 Nov 2008 às 16:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Porque o site onde eu fazia o upload já não está disponivel e eu não sei se me ei de registar num site para poder colocar as fotos ou não



Companheiro neste site podes fazer todos os upload das tuas fotos, contamos contigo para vê-las


http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 16:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> De certeza que terá sido granizo...



Confirmo granizo ja ponho o video.
Gravado a cerca de 2 km de valongo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 16:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Diferença interessante:

Estou com *8,4 ºC* e a Portela com 9,2 ºC.


*Fonte:* Wunderground


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 16:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vê-las, *Nuno*.
Velas são para quando falha a luz.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 16:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Companheiro neste site podes fazer todos os upload das tuas fotos, contamos contigo para velas
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/



Está bem, vou ver se consigo por algumas fotos.
Isto está a ficar bem negro, que raiva não conseguir por fotos, começa a chover


----------



## Nuno (30 Nov 2008 às 16:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Vê-las, *Nuno*.
> Velas são para quando falha a luz.



Aconteceu


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 16:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Vê-las, *Nuno*.
> Velas são para quando falha a luz.





Desculpem, mas esta foi demais.
Hoje andamos cheios de humor.


----------



## T-Storm (30 Nov 2008 às 16:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começa a chover em Lx...da maneira q esta negro vem aí granizada pela certa.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Nov 2008 às 16:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



T-Storm disse:


> Começa a chover em Lx...da maneira q esta negro vem aí granizada pela certa.



Venha ela  aqui está dificil para o Granizo, nem uma amostra de gelo.


----------



## trepkos (30 Nov 2008 às 17:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui sigo com céu pouco nublado, 7.5 graus e passou à pouco uma célula, já coloco vídeo.


----------



## Quantum (30 Nov 2008 às 17:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



T-Storm disse:


> Começa a chover em Lx...da maneira q esta negro vem aí granizada pela certa.



Também estava a pensar nisso.. 
Aqui na Amadora tb parece estar a a vir nuvens negras.. Mas olhando bem para as horas, acho que é mais o sol a pôr-se.. Porque a chuva está fraquinha por estes lados, neste momento. No entanto a temperatura está a descer rapidamente segundo a estação de queluz..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 17:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 17:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabou de cair aqui uma granizada, 8,2ºC, o céu está muito negro


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 17:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> Venha ela  aqui está dificil para o Granizo, nem uma amostra de gelo.



Aqui a mesma coisa muito frio mas quando chove não cai granizo 

vou com 6,9ºC o T. mercúrio marca 6,0ºC


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2008 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde,

Por aqui estão 5.3ºC, e 1010 - hpa.
Têm caído uns aguaceiros interessantes, granizo não caiu nenhum por aqui nem tão pouco por elevações entre os 400 e os +/- 600m nesta zona de Portugal Continental.

Tive de mínima 2.9ºC e por essa hora estava eu a tomar café, choveu e caiu algum muito pouco granizo, chuva sim caiu bastante.

Veremos o que nos reserva próxima madrugada e dia de amanhã.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydMYdl9T2aQ



vcs conseguem ver o video :SS??


----------



## HotSpot (30 Nov 2008 às 17:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Aqui a mesma coisa muito frio mas quando chove não cai granizo
> 
> vou com 6,9ºC o T. mercúrio marca 6,0ºC



Era interessante alguém aí de Setubal dar um Salto à Arrábida à noite, podem ser surpreendidos da melhor forma.


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Malta de Bragança, *Dan*, *Fil*, *ferreira5*, *MSantos*, isto está muito escuro, será que vamos ser novamente presenteados?


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 17:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> vcs conseguem ver o video :SS??



Já está corrigido. Para videos do youtube e outros basta colocares o link sem precisar de fazer mais nada. Boa granizada !


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 17:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> Era interessante alguém aí de Setubal dar um Salto à Arrábida à noite, podem ser surpreendidos da melhor forma.



Pois se aqui em baixo marca a esta hora na minha estação 6,4ºC e no mercúrio *5,5ºC*, imagino lá em cima a 500m de altitude


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2008 às 17:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não sei o que raio se passa com a minha estação!
Em 45 minutos desceu muito: (logo após um forte aguaceiro de granizo)
De 7.8ºC para 5.5ºC
Parece-vos normal?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Já está corrigido. Para videos do youtube e outros basta colocares o link sem precisar de fazer mais nada. Boa granizada !



 atençao temperatura a descer e novamente ceu a ficar muito nublado 3 ºc


da me impressao que sao os ultimos foguetes da Helena!


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2008 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Malta de Bragança, *Dan*, *Fil*, *ferreira5*, *MSantos*, isto está muito escuro, será que vamos ser novamente presenteados?



Acabou agora mesmo de cair graupel aqui.


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Não sei o que raio se passa com a minha estação!
> Em 45 minutos desceu muito: (logo após um forte aguaceiro de granizo)
> De 7.8ºC para 5.5ºC
> Parece-vos normal?



Perfeitamente normal! Já me aconteceu isso ontem e hoje várias vezes 

6,2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (30 Nov 2008 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Não sei o que raio se passa com a minha estação!
> Em 45 minutos desceu muito: (logo após um forte aguaceiro de granizo)
> De 7.8ºC para 5.5ºC
> Parece-vos normal?



Normal e muito bom sinal 

Aqui chove fraco com 7,5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (30 Nov 2008 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*céu pouco nublado
* vento fraco
* 6.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Não sei o que raio se passa com a minha estação!
> Em 45 minutos desceu muito: (logo após um forte aguaceiro de granizo)
> De 7.8ºC para 5.5ºC
> Parece-vos normal?



Sim, isso também aconteceu por aqui e depois voltou a subir.
Pode a qualquer momento ocorrer uma subida ou uma descida brusca e haver algumas diferenças com as zonas envolventes.
O teu caso é perfeitamente normal, estás a 10 ou 15 km de mim, essas variações são perfeitamente normais.


----------



## salgado (30 Nov 2008 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui caíram 5 ou 6 flocos de neve por volta das 16h. Agora estão cerca de 2ºc e o céu está pouco nublado. Talvez se tenha acabado a precipitação...Para o ano há mais neve...


----------



## NGuedes (30 Nov 2008 às 17:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Telheiras, céu bastante nublado com muito poucas abertas.


----------



## trepkos (30 Nov 2008 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Hoje vou fazer a derradeira vigia à neve, que poderá aperecer e espero eu que sim


----------



## RMira (30 Nov 2008 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pela estação do miguel, cá em Setúbal está a descer bem! Será que hoje a nossa Serra vai ter neve?


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 17:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já vou nos 7ºC
cá estão algumas imagens antes da granizada


































Isto é a minha recompensa por demorar tanto tempo, a partir de agora espero por muitas mais e desculpem a qualidade mas foram tiradas com o telemóvel


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Na última notasse o afastamento da célula


----------



## trepkos (30 Nov 2008 às 17:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Video do ultimo aguaceiro que caiu por aqui, por volta das 16H.


----------



## jscbranco (30 Nov 2008 às 17:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Lisboa, 17:42, 9,3º


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 17:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui agora pinga com 6,1ºC e vento fraco 3,9km/h


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2008 às 17:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neve dificulta operação de resgaste 

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/467054


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 17:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

IP4 Novamente fechado ao transito bem..isto assim nao sei onde vai parar...

creio que a cota ande pelos 400 500 metros de altitude alguem confirma?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 18:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui já arrefece. 
Estou com *7,5 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## RMira (30 Nov 2008 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Altura da iso 0ºC:

Tá quase...


----------



## HotSpot (30 Nov 2008 às 18:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Esse valor é baseado nos valores da minha estação, 600 metros de cota e vai baixar à noite.


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Malta de Bragança, *Dan*, *Fil*, *ferreira5*, *MSantos*, isto está muito escuro, será que vamos ser novamente presenteados?



Recomeçou agora a nevar 

Temperatura nos 1,9ºC. Vamos lá ver quanto dura...


----------



## RMira (30 Nov 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> Esse valor é baseado nos valores da minha estação, 600 metros de cota e vai baixar à noite.



Não sabia  

Será que já não cairam farrapos na Arrábida? Que pena, logo este fim de semana não tenho carro para lá ir!


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2008 às 18:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começa a nevar em Bragança!


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2008 às 18:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> Começa a nevar em Bragança!



Na zona Oeste da cidade ainda não neva.


----------



## trepkos (30 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Nevou aqui em Montemor à pouco tempo, a neve nem chegou ao chão, e por volta da uma da tarde nevou no extremo do concelho de Montemor com Alcaçer do Sal a 100 e poucos metros.


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pampilhosa da serra:   Mais uma vês, alguém tem um modelo da precipitação para a zona centro.
Eu gostaria de saber se vai haver precipitação para aqui.
De momento tá tudo limpo corre um vento muito frio e a temperatura é de 2.0 graus.


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 18:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Voltei, mas de mãos a abanar... 

Em cacilhas o tempo estava "bom"  Não deu para tirar fotos...


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 18:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui esta a chover e muito! e está mt frio... mas neve nem vela


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 18:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

4.8 e chuva fraca..aproveitem esta a dar as ultimas..

-Fica o registo nunca foi atingida uma maxima tao baixa que tenha conhecimento por estas zona apenas 4 ºc.

-Foi a primeira vez vi cair tanto granizo por aqui deixou tudo branco come se tivesse nevado.( p.s-ainda ha granizo la fora,nao derrete)

-Teve muito perto de nevar ontem e hoje com apenas 3ºc e a chover




espero que isto se possa repetir por muitas vezes


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2008 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Recebi a informação que hoje de menhã nevou no Bom Jesus em Braga


----------



## storm (30 Nov 2008 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a chover moderado, temperatura actual: 8.5ºC.

Por volta das 16h por aqui ficou tão negro(a maior carga passou ao lado) até parecia noite, depois desse negro passar esteve a chover fraco/moderado cerca de 20 minutos sem parar 

A temperatura e que não desce 

Epa grande granizada, ontem de manha caiu igual por aqui, isso agora demora quase um dia a derreter nos sitios mais abrigados(não é neve, mas já da para divertir)


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 18:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> Recebi a informação que hoje de menhã nevou no Bom Jesus em Braga



Sim, a mim tambem já me disseram isso.


----------



## João (30 Nov 2008 às 18:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Nevou emMontemor!!?
A sério?
Que temperatura tava?


----------



## amarusp (30 Nov 2008 às 18:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Em Foros de Amora o dia esteve freco com alguns aguaceiros e tambem periodos de boas abertas.


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 18:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> Recebi a informação que hoje de menhã nevou no Bom Jesus em Braga



Essa informação já está aqui!!

Nevou não só no Bom Jesus, como no Sameiro e em Braga!

No Sameiro é que nevou com mais intensidade e ficou o manto branco!

Tens fotos nas páginas anteriores!


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Nunotex disse:


> Essa informação já está aqui!!
> 
> Nevou não só no Bom Jesus, como no Sameiro e em Braga!
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 19:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A neve volta a obrigar ao corte de estradas, de novo o IP4. São informações avançadas pela GNR.


O alferes Pedro Valente actualiza à Renascença as informações disponíveis a esta hora.

“*A Nacional 15 em Gândara, no sentido Sul-Norte, encontra-se fechada ao trânsito.* Também a A41 em ambos os sentidos e o IP4 nos nós de Espinho estão cortados ao trânsito devido à neve”, disse.

Este tem sido um fim-de-semana particularmente difícil para quem circula nas estradas.

Ontem, um grupo de 14 pessoas teve de dormir nas Instalações dos Bombeiros de Castro D’Aire, uma vez que os carros em seguiam ficaram bloqueados pela neve. 

Outro grupo, desta vez de 35 professores, foi surpreendido pela neve. Os docentes ficaram retidos na Serra de São Macário.

O grupo participava num passeio pedestre, mas quando tentava regressar ao Porto, o autocarro em que devia seguir viagem ficou preso na neve.

O mau tempo vai continuar até quarta-feira. O Alerta Amarelo da Protecção Civil mantém-se até amanhã à noite.


gandara ou gandra???

fui ver ao google earth e nao tem gandara perto da nacional 15 :SS


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 19:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*






será que a minha previsão tá correcta, se sim vou ter aqui festa 
mas tou com medo que isto não chegue aqui ou que vá mais para sul


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tá a chover com *7,7ºC*

Hoje, por volta das 16h15 deu um trovao  que estremeceu as luzes
Chuva também caiu, mas isso já não e novidade
Granizo e que nao caiu nenhum


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde, deixo aqui umas fotos de um passeio que fiz esta tarde à Serra de Monchique, em busca de uma possiveis flocos de neve, mas sem muita sorte:

Antes de chegar a Monchique, chovia bem, mas com o sol a mostrar-se:




Já na Fóia, o céu limpou:








O Autódromo do Algarve:




Foi pena não haver precipitação, pois estava bem fresquinho:




POrtanto, se às 17h estavam 2ºC na Fóia (no termómetro do carro), é bem possivel que durante a noite a temperatura baixe ainda mais!!! E se houver precipitação, pode ser que caiam uns flocos!!!

Aqui em Lagoa estão agora 9,3ºC!


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 19:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

1.0ºC

Há instantes caiam uns flocos.


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 19:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vim agora da Serra de Nogueira. A estrada está transitável até ao cruzamento para o Santurário e daí para baixo em direcção ao Zoio também. Do cruzamento para cima, não se circula. A estrada tem uma espessa camada de neve, agora gelada por cima.

Escusado será dizer que o cenário, mesmo à noite, é deslumbrante


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 19:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A imagem diz tudo.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Um pote de ouro algures


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2008 às 19:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Uff tou a começar a gelar nas mãos e pés..a temperatura deve ter caído e bem para estes lados


----------



## Stinger (30 Nov 2008 às 19:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Confirmo que caiu muito granizo hoje em valongo ( agora nao posso dizer se foi neve ou granizo) Formou uma boa camada no chao e o transito ficou muito lento carros cobertos todos branquinhos 

Tivemos perto muito perto... agora ao vir de vila do conde ate gondomar apanhei muita chuva e granizo por vezes muito forte será que podemos ter surpresas de noite???


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 19:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Amigos, começou a nevar em Loriga. Neva bem.


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neva de forma moderada agora por aqui!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

nao me parece stinger ja agora ve o meu video esta nos posts anteriores...
... do tal granizo aqui na nossa zona. impressionante..


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2008 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde

Dia caracterizado por aguaceiros de chuva neve e graupel

Neste momento a minha estação marca 2.4ºC


----------



## Stinger (30 Nov 2008 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> nao me parece stinger ja agora ve o meu video esta nos posts anteriores...
> ... do tal granizo aqui na nossa zona. impressionante..



Exacto mas isso onde filmaste foi em baguim certo?? aquilo era esquesito porque formou uma boa camada no chao e nao derretia


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui esta mt frio... levantou se algum vento e por agora parou de chover mas o ceu esta mt nublado


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui está mesmo muito frio, 7,0ºC e a descer.


----------



## storm (30 Nov 2008 às 19:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começa a cair outro aguaceiro, mas antes de começar a chover foi granizo.

Temperatura actual: 8.4ºC


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 19:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A neve ja junta novamente na estrada.
Neva bastante


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

pampilhosa da serra:  cai agua-neve muito liquida mas ainda agora começou, vamos ver no que vai dar.
tão apenas 2.2 graus já vi nevar com mais temperatura, mas as serra vão ficar de +


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 19:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com -0,2ºC.
Continua a nevar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2008 às 19:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas...por aqui com céu limpo e vento fraco com 3.1ºc


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 19:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a nevar.
Os flocos têm aumentado de tamanho.

0.6ºC

EDIT: Começa a coalhar na relva.


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 19:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Vim agora da Serra de Nogueira. A estrada está transitável até ao cruzamento para o Santurário e daí para baixo em direcção ao Zoio também. Do cruzamento para cima, não se circula. A estrada tem uma espessa camada de neve, agora gelada por cima.
> 
> Escusado será dizer que o cenário, mesmo à noite, é deslumbrante



Estive lá esta tarde e de facto a paisagem está espectacular! Ainda vi quem se aventurasse para o santuário com um opel corsa sem correntes... 

Zoio 






Agora tenho 1,6ºC e precipitação de jeito por aqui nem vê-la, apenas uns aguaceiros fracos de vez em quando.


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fil disse:


> Estive lá esta tarde e de facto a paisagem está espectacular! Ainda vi quem se aventurasse para o santuário com um opel corsa...
> 
> Agora tenho 1,6ºC e precipitação de jeito por aqui nem vê-la, apenas uns aguaceiros fracos de vez em quando.




Também me aventurei sem jipe, já de noite (18h30) 

EDIT: Continua a nevar.


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 20:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

pampilhosa da serra: aqui cai só agua mais nada
isto tá a correr mal, então e a cota dos 600 onde ficou
tenho 2.1 graus


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá continua céu muito nublado e 7,0ºC
A minha estação:












Só uma pergunta, a minha estação por cima da previsão meteorológica, tem uma setinha que indica se o tempo vai continuar igual, piorar ou melhorar, mas ela nunca se mexe, será que é de estar dentro de casa ou tenho de mudar de estação, tem um sensor exterior para a humidade e temperatura, agradecia uma resposta


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui recomeçou a chover e estão 7.5ºC


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 20:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui esta a chover e segundo a sapo estao *5ºC* mas nao sei se ei de confiar mt no que a sapo diz xD


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 20:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

no weather.com diz que estão 5ºC em Santarém com sensação de 3ºC...não sei se é muito fiavel, mas pelo menos lembro-me que foi no weather.com que vi a previsão de Chuva/Neve em Janeiro de 2006


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2008 às 20:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temperaturas ás 20h00 (segundo o Freemeteo) Capitais de Distrito





para ver mais vá a http://freemeteo.com

(HÁ UM ERRO - O ÚLTIMO NOVE DEVE ESTAR SOBRE O DISTRITO DE FARO)
PEÇO DESCULPA!


----------



## trepkos (30 Nov 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Segundo o sapo estão aqui 3 graus, daqui a pouco vou sair e fazer a vigilancia, parece q vêm ai chuva


----------



## snowboard (30 Nov 2008 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Também eu estive na Serra da nogueira a passar a tarde com família. Até levei a minha prancha de snow para fazer juz ao nome...e bem bom que foi!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 20:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Stinger disse:


> Exacto mas isso onde filmaste foi em baguim certo?? aquilo era esquesito porque formou uma boa camada no chao e nao derretia



foi filmado em seixo cerca de 150 metros de altura.. no meu patio ainda esta branco nao derrete..

sigo com 3.5 ºc


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



trepkos disse:


> Segundo o sapo estão aqui 3 graus, daqui a pouco vou sair e fazer a vigilancia, parece q vêm ai chuva



a sapo está mal xD


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eu só peço uma resposta, por aqui céu com periodos de muito nublado será que a Helena ainda tem alguma coisa, 7ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2008 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

só tenho pena que realmente a precipitação continue  a ser escassa  na cidade de Bragança...


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguém sabe se há um radar para a zona centro do pais ou algum que actualize mais vezes do que o do IM
Aquilo é só de hora a hora


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2008 às 20:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Continua a nevar.
> Os flocos têm aumentado de tamanho.
> 
> 0.6ºC
> ...



Bem acho que vou beber um copo ao " Nuno"!


----------



## trepkos (30 Nov 2008 às 20:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



rodrigom disse:


> a sapo está mal xD



Eu sei por isso vou sair


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2008 às 20:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A precipitação não passa de Nogueira para Bragança...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 20:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem pessoal as coisas no marao parecem estar muito complicadas nao para de nevar a cerca de 2 horas e a cota esta a descer a zona da aboadela a cerca de 300 metros com 1 grau negativo..

quem quiser dar uma vista de olha va ao site da estadas de portugal.


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 20:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



trepkos disse:


> Eu sei por isso vou sair



so pode estar... dá 5 graus para aqui e 1 para viseu... nao é assim tanta diferença entre tondela e viseu a temperatura... ja para nao falar que dá -7 para viseu amanha


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 20:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui começou a chover moderado e o vento ficou e está moderado, céu encoberto.


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 20:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguém sabe se há um radar para a zona centro do pais ou algum que actualize mais vezes do que o do IM
Aquilo é só de hora a hora

mas ningem responde isto é só colocar nuvidades e nem se le o que tá
que raio


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 20:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> Alguém sabe se há um radar para a zona centro do pais ou algum que actualize mais vezes do que o do IM
> Aquilo é só de hora a hora
> 
> mas ningem responde isto é só colocar nuvidades e nem se le o que tá
> que faio



Não há, a não ser que algum meteolouco tenha para aí algum escondido e não esteja registado aqui no forum


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 20:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> Alguém sabe se há um radar para a zona centro do pais ou algum que actualize mais vezes do que o do IM
> Aquilo é só de hora a hora
> 
> mas ningem responde isto é só colocar nuvidades e nem se le o que tá
> que faio



Tens razão eu apenas pedi uma resposta mas ninguém responde, por aqui está a chover forte com vento forte, já se vê os candeeiros a abanar e o alarme dos carros a tocar


----------



## mocha (30 Nov 2008 às 20:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

alguem foi a serra da arrabida? esta noite deve de cair qlq coisa... digo eu


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 20:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A estação do Alto de Espinho já não debita dados desde ontem à noite, imagino que esteja completamente soterrada em neve.


----------



## Stinger (30 Nov 2008 às 20:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> foi filmado em seixo cerca de 150 metros de altura.. no meu patio ainda esta branco nao derrete..
> 
> sigo com 3.5 ºc



Exacto seixo por pouco nao nevou


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 20:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eu sou moderador de um outro fórum de outra matéria e ai todas as questões teem resposta.
Aqui não eu já tou farto de colocar questões e nada 
Vá lá não custa nada ajudar.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 20:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mas porque é que ninguém responde mesmo que não saibam digam qualquer coisa, quanto à tua pergunta godzila eu não sei se há outro ou não, porque eu vejo sempre através do I.M., mas que ele é lento é


----------



## storm (30 Nov 2008 às 20:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais um aguaceiro eheh os campos ficambem regados, de relatar que  agora sempre antes começar a chover cai um pequeno aguaceiro(tipo 1 min) de granizo.

Temperatura actual: 8.1ºC


----------



## Perfect Storm (30 Nov 2008 às 20:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite!!
Neste momento uma grande chuvada acompanhada de granizo


----------



## mocha (30 Nov 2008 às 20:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> Alguém sabe se há um radar para a zona centro do pais ou algum que actualize mais vezes do que o do IM
> Aquilo é só de hora a hora
> 
> mas ningem responde isto é só colocar nuvidades e nem se le o que tá
> que raio



tb eu gostava de saber


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 20:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A minha pergunta foi esta, por favor alguém responda


JoãoPT disse:


> Por cá continua céu muito nublado e 7,0ºC
> A minha estação:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 20:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Célula gigante por cima de mim. Está prestes a "desabar". Estão 8,5 graus. Não neva mas pode caír uma boa granizada. Vou esperar para ver o que acontece.


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 20:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Mas porque é que ninguém responde mesmo que não saibam digam qualquer coisa, quanto à tua pergunta godzila eu não sei se há outro ou não, porque eu vejo sempre através do I.M., mas que ele é lento é



Calma, ok ? 
Não, não há nenhum radar para além do radar do IM. Tens os espanhois, mas cobrem mal a zona centro pois o radar de Cáceres está avariado:
http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html

Porque não usas as imagens de satélite? Também já várias vezes puseram aqui os links:
http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=sp&sat=


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mesmo durante a noite isto continua muito activo, acabou agora mesmo de passar uma célula por cima de mim que largou um bom aguaceiro, pode ser que essa venha para cá


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2008 às 20:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Netse momento cai um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de um vento gélido..se isto for para a Arrábida não tenho qualquer duvida que por mais pequeno que seja o floco vai nevar nos picos mais altos da Serra.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 20:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

continuam a entrar muitas nuvens aqui pelo norte e centro parece me que nada ainda esta perdido para muita gente...

http://www.sat24.com/


----------



## RMira (30 Nov 2008 às 20:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mocha disse:


> alguem foi a serra da arrabida? esta noite deve de cair qlq coisa... digo eu



Não tenho carro este fim de semana senão já lá estava de plantão


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 20:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chove agora fraco por aqui, com uma temperatura de *7,8 ºC*.


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 20:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> Alguém sabe se há um radar para a zona centro do pais ou algum que actualize mais vezes do que o do IM
> Aquilo é só de hora a hora



Não existe nenhum radar para a zona centro excepto o do IM em Coruche. Esses radares são equipamentos muito caros, estamos a falar de vários milhares de euros. As ilhas e a zona norte não têm nenhum por exemplo.



JoãoPT disse:


> Só uma pergunta, a minha estação por cima da previsão meteorológica, tem uma setinha que indica se o tempo vai continuar igual, piorar ou melhorar, mas ela nunca se mexe, será que é de estar dentro de casa ou tenho de mudar de estação, tem um sensor exterior para a humidade e temperatura, agradecia uma resposta



Não ligues muito a essa setinha, ela muda consoante a tendência da pressão atmosférica, se ela tiver tendência a subir a setinha marca bom tempo, e se tiver tendência a descer marca o contrário. Ela neste momento deve estar estável.


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 20:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> Netse momento cai um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de um vento gélido..se isto for para a Arrábida não tenho qualquer duvida que por mais pequeno que seja o floco vai nevar nos picos mais altos da Serra.



Está neste momento a atingir-me também.


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 20:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

tão a ver não custa nada
obrigado mas este link já sabia dele.
 mas obrigado na mesma.
já agora a pergunta que ninguem me fespondeu á pouco:
alguem tem um modelo da precipitação para esta noite???????
é mesmo uma pergunta


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 20:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fil disse:


> Não ligues muito a essa setinha, ela muda consoante a tendência da pressão atmosférica, se ela tiver tendência a subir a setinha marca bom tempo, e se tiver tendência a descer marca o contrário. Ela neste momento deve estar estável.



Obrigado Fil por me responderes e pois essa sentinha passa a vida estável, nunca a vi mudar a sério


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2008 às 21:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui fica a última actualização das zonas onde já nevou (pelos relatos dos participantes neste fórum e algumas noticias na net):
(se algum nome não aparecer é porque provavelmente ficou debaixo de outro e na imagem não aparece)




Link para algumas fotos:
http://noticias.sapo.pt/noticias/fotos/nevao/


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 21:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mirones disse:


> Não tenho carro este fim de semana senão já lá estava de plantão



A temperatura já esteve em 5,8ºC na estação e 4,0ºC no termómetro de mercúrio...mas agora está a temperatura em 7,8ºC   o vento rodou para W/NW


----------



## *Dave* (30 Nov 2008 às 21:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui estou a ter um acentuado arrefecimento.

T:* 2,5ºC*
HR:* 85%*
P. *1010,3mb/hPa*


----------



## RMira (30 Nov 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> A temperatura já esteve em 5,8ºC na estação e 4,0ºC no termómetro de mercúrio...mas agora está a temperatura em 7,8ºC   o vento rodou para W/NW



Pois Miguel, estive ao longo da tarde a acompanhar os dados da tua estação. Se descesse mais uns graus é que era bom...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Nov 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui neste momento 15,2ºC e muitas nuvens.
Nevou no Sameiro?


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É apenas chuva normal mas muito gélida. Continua a chover aqui, com vento moderado e por vezes forte. Até agora, 1,8 mm...


----------



## *Dave* (30 Nov 2008 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Um panorama em que se pode ver no lado esquerdo a serra da Gardunha com alguma neve


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado e lá vão caindo umas pinguitas, o vento voltou a ficar fraco, 7,1ºC está muito frio.


----------



## jscbranco (30 Nov 2008 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Lisboa: baixou de 8,9º para 7,5º em 20 minutos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Nov 2008 às 21:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 6.8ºC, vento fraco e algumas nuvens.


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ta a chover a mais de 30minutos

Temp: *6,3ºC*
Hum: *95%*
A maxima e a minima da humidade foi 95%(maximo da estaçao)


----------



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui neste momento 15,2ºC e muitas nuvens.
> Nevou no Sameiro?



Boas! Aqui sigo com 4º e chuviscos! Vamos lá ver se cai mais alguma neve!

Sim nevou no sameiro e em Braga (cidade)! Tens fotos nas paginas anteriores!


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 21:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mirones disse:


> Pois Miguel, estive ao longo da tarde a acompanhar os dados da tua estação. Se descesse mais uns graus é que era bom...



O aguaceiro de Lisboa estará aqui daqui a nada e veremos se baixa uns graus a temperatura 

8,1ºC
75%HR
1012hpa
9,6km/h NW


----------



## *Dave* (30 Nov 2008 às 21:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com:
T: 2,4ºC
HR: 83%
P: 1010,3mb/hPa


----------



## meteo (30 Nov 2008 às 21:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite
vim de fim-de-semana prolongado á zona Oeste, ao Vimeiro (perto da LOurinha e Torres Vedras )quando cheguei ao meio-dia cá estava chuva moderada a forte e o carro assinalava 6 graus  as 4 da tarde na praia estavam 8 graus..duvido que na zona a temperatura máxima tenha ultrapassado os 10
á meia-noite antes de ir dormir vou ver a temperatura ao carro para ver como estará


----------



## mocha (30 Nov 2008 às 21:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mirones disse:


> Não tenho carro este fim de semana senão já lá estava de plantão



ando a ver se arranjo boleia mas ninguem vai na conversa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Nov 2008 às 21:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Nunotex disse:


> Boas! Aqui sigo com 4º e chuviscos! Vamos lá ver se cai mais alguma neve!
> 
> Sim nevou no sameiro e em Braga (cidade)! Tens fotos nas paginas anteriores!



Isso é interessante. Eu embora viva nos Açores sou natural de Braga, vivo aqui apenas desde 2005


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 21:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O céu está pouco nublado e a temperatura desce para os *7,3 ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 21:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura desce bem 6,6ºC será que a temperatura vai descer muito mais, era bom, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Deixo aqui as temperaturas de hoje:

Tem: Máx: 10,0ºC/ Min: 4,9ºC pode ser que bata a minha miníma
Actualmente: 6,6ºC a descer


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 21:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

voltamos ao mesmo
vá lá para responder, por vezes é só dizer não
eu quero saber se alguem tem ou modelo de precipitação para esta noite


----------



## Teles (30 Nov 2008 às 21:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas, hoje a maxima não passou os 8 graus, o dia tem sido bastante chovoso e por voltas 18 horas viu-se um relâmpago seguido de um bom trovão. Neste momento está uma temperatura de 5.8 graus e céu pouco nebulado


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 21:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> voltamos ao mesmo
> vá lá para responder, por vezes é só dizer não
> eu quero saber se alguem tem ou modelo de precipitação para esta noite



Godzila eu não tenho vais ter que esperar que alguém responda e o tenha


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2008 às 21:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



meteo disse:


> Boa noite
> vim de fim-de-semana prolongamento á zona Oeste, ao Vimeiro (perto da LOurinha e Torres Vedras )quando cheguei ao meio-dia cá estava chuva moderada a forte e o carro assinalava 6 graus  as 4 da tarde na praia estavam 8 graus..duvido que na zona a temperatura máxima tenha ultrapassado os 10
> á meia-noite antes de ir dormir vou ver a temperatura ao carro para ver como estará



Benvindo seja ao Oeste caro "Meteo"
Aproveite amanhã para ver o relevo "montanhoso" da zona e poderá ter alguma surpresa, veremos...
A minha mínima esta noite foi de 2.9ºC, no entanto raras não são as noites em que a água dos meus animais de estimação e melhores amigos" por estas bandas" não congelam.
Volta a chover!


----------



## RMira (30 Nov 2008 às 21:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> O aguaceiro de Lisboa estará aqui daqui a nada e veremos se baixa uns graus a temperatura
> 
> 8,1ºC
> 75%HR
> ...



Parece que já desce


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 21:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu já muito nublado e o vento mais forte com uma rajada de 31km/h a minutos  a temperatura vai descendo 7,6ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 21:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mirones disse:


> Parece que já desce



E já chove


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 21:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

8,6º
Vento nulo
1013 mb
78% HR
Acumulado desde as 0h: 1,8 mm

Se algum utilizador deste fórum que esteja registado ler esta mensagem, e seja mais ou menos da mesma zona do que eu, agradecia um quote a dizer as condições do local.


----------



## RMira (30 Nov 2008 às 21:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já chove em Setúbal...


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2008 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Neve dificulta operação de resgaste
> 
> http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/467054



Sãos e salvos 

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/pais/segurancas+retidos+ja+foram+resgatados.htm


----------



## meteo (30 Nov 2008 às 21:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Santos disse:


> Benvindo seja ao Oeste caro "Meteo"
> Aproveite amanhã para ver o relevo "montanhoso" da zona e poderá ter alguma surpresa, veremos...
> A minha mínima esta noite foi de 2.9ºC, no entanto raras não são as noites em que a água dos meus animais de estimação e melhores amigos" por estas bandas" não congelam.
> Volta a chover!


Obrigado Gosto muito desta zona..é onde normalmente passo os fins-de-semana e as férias!é verdade.  já vi bastantes manhas entre Dezembro e Fevereiro em que a água está congelada e no carro á meia-noite indica 0 ou 1grau acontece em dias de céu limpo,como é obvio. para um local maesmo encostado ao mar,tem temperaturas bastante interessantes no Inverno
já agora aqui na zona qual a montanha com maior altitude ?


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 21:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

amigos o  modelo de precipitação para esta noite valhame deuz
não há ai ninguem que tenha um


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 21:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> amigos o  modelo de precipitação para esta noite valhame deuz
> não há ai ninguem que tenha um



Nem preciso de ver o modelo olho para o Satélite e a minha previsão é de aguaceiros toda a noite até amanha a tarde depois fim  isto para a zona Centro que tu queres...


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Nov 2008 às 21:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

neste momento não chove aqui em Almoinha-Sesimbra, vento fraco, 7.0º

abraços


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A net anda lenta, deve ser do frio! 
Aqui estão 3 momentos do dia de hoje, com células muito parecidas com a de Outubro, em Sete Rios; a 1ª imagem foi de manhã, às 11h; as restantes são ao fim do dia, em Benfica (tiradas para Norte).


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

uau
que bom pode ser que acorde com algum branco aqui
eu tb já tinha essa ideia e julgo que para a madrogada os aguasseiros devem ser mais frequentes
será????
mais uma pergunta lol


----------



## meteo (30 Nov 2008 às 21:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui no Vimeiro chuva fraca e muito frio..provavelmente uns 4 ou 5 graus


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2008 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



meteo disse:


> Obrigado Gosto muito desta zona..é onde normalmente passo os fins-de-semana e as férias!é verdade.  já vi bastantes manhas entre Dezembro e Fevereiro em que a água está congelada e no carro á meia-noite indica 0 ou 1grau acontece em dias de céu limpo,como é obvio. para um local maesmo encostado ao mar,tem temperaturas bastante interessantes no Inverno
> já agora aqui na zona qual a montanha com maior altitude ?



Montejunto, Aire e Candeeiros (mais acima), no entanto existem locais bastante interessantes quanto à sua orografia e orientação geográfica que são fantásticos em condições de alguma probabilidade como a que poderá vir a ocorrer ou não amanhã. Alguns ficam por exemplo no concelho de Sobral de Monte Agraço por exemplo.
Enfim, não lhe será complicado, e as paisagens são fantásticas.

Mais um aguaceiro a caminho!


----------



## hurricane (30 Nov 2008 às 21:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pela serra D'Aire parece que a temperatura tem tado alta para nevar...
Mas esta noite vamos la ver, pelo menos ta muito ta muitomais frio... 5ºC

Sinceramente em 2006 e 2007 quando nevou ca o vento era de nordeste e não de oeste por isso...


----------



## JPMMarques (30 Nov 2008 às 21:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ou é de mim ou a temperatura aqui no norte litoral estáa subir  ????
Alguem que me confirme???


----------



## madzoid (30 Nov 2008 às 21:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



meteo disse:


> Obrigado Gosto muito desta zona..é onde normalmente passo os fins-de-semana e as férias!é verdade.  já vi bastantes manhas entre Dezembro e Fevereiro em que a água está congelada e no carro á meia-noite indica 0 ou 1grau acontece em dias de céu limpo,como é obvio. para um local maesmo encostado ao mar,tem temperaturas bastante interessantes no Inverno
> já agora aqui na zona qual a montanha com maior altitude ?



Eu vivo entre Torres Vedras e Lourinhã, e aqui na zona a que tem mais altitude é a Serra de Montejunto com 666 metros, deve ficar a uns 20 Kms do Vimeiro, eu tou a +-5 KM do Vimeiro 

Bem vindo ao forum, eu sou pouco participativo mas gosto de ler o que escrevem por aqui, desde 29 Janeiro 2006


----------



## rotivitor (30 Nov 2008 às 21:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora 5.5 na Lousã e com chuva.
Pena as estradas da serra ainda estarem fechadas, deve estar tudo branco la em cima. Não se passa da Lousã para a Castanheira de Pêra.
Se alguém tentar, apesar do sinal de transito cortado, não o faça, a GNR estava a multar quem passava.
Pode ser que não seja necessário lá ir...


----------



## meteo (30 Nov 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

obrigado pelas dicas! não sei se vou conseguir lá ir.. um milagre por aqui é que era.. mas com umas trovoadas já ficava contente 
parou agora de chover..


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2008 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



madzoid disse:


> Eu vivo entre Torres Vedras e Lourinhã, e aqui na zona a que tem mais altitude é a Serra de Montejunto com 666 metros, deve ficar a uns 20 Kms do Vimeiro, eu tou a +-5 KM do Vimeiro
> 
> Bem vindo ao forum, eu sou pouco participativo mas gosto de ler o que escrevem por aqui, desde 29 Janeiro 2006




 Madzoid

Por aqui continua a chuva


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2008 às 22:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pela Lousã hoje foi um dia calmo com apenas aguaceiros fracos. Preciste a neve na serra a partir da cota de 800 mt e confirmei que na noite 28/29 nevou numa cota até 600 mt.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JPMMarques disse:


> Ou é de mim ou a temperatura aqui no norte litoral estáa subir  ????
> Alguem que me confirme???



Acho que sim ainda à pouco tinha 6,0ºC agora tenho 6,6ºC, para quem me pediu a foto da célula que passou por aqui durante a tarde é a segunda que foi tirada pelo Luís


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

vem ai mais molho para a pampilhosa da serra lol vamos a ver se é neve ou chuva


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 22:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está a ficar nublado outra vez, vem de noroeste, será que trás trovoada 6,6ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está a levantar-se um temporal, só pode trazer água no bico


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui vamos com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco temp:2.9ºc.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Até já se vê sacos bem lá no alto, o que é que será


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

é desta que a chuva vai cair ai em Castelo Branco


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 22:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começa a chover e bem


----------



## RMira (30 Nov 2008 às 22:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguém de Portalegre por aqui online? É que a iso 0ºC está à cota 300m e aproxima-se aguaceiro da zona... poderá ser neve!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Nov 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sim, estou eu!!! Céu encoberto.nuvens baixas.A cima dos +- 500 m não se vê nada.Obrigado pelo aviso. Temperatura 3,4º


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

fui agora á rua, chove bem, é agua com gelo e tão 2.2 graus não há forma de isto ir para neve pá


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ou à algum erro com o IM ou então é mesmo uma grande diferença da pressão Lisboa, Gago Coutinho: 1013Hpa/Sacavém: 1018Hpa, confirmo temperatura a subir 7,1ºC, foi só um aguaceiro passageiro.


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 22:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neva com grande intensidade em Loriga.
Desde as 9:00 que não pára.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2008 às 22:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> é desta que a chuva vai cair ai em Castelo Branco



Estou há espera ,ela só caiu de noite.actual 2.8ºc


----------



## tclor (30 Nov 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Neva com grande intensidade em Loriga.
> Desde as 9:00 que não pára.



Ainda está a cair com maior intensidade que ontem...


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2008 às 22:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas noites pessoal,

Estou em Bragança, junto à estação dos CTT (único local onde apanho a rede WI-FI da PT  )e está um frio de rachar, 1,4ºC, mas nada de nevão, de quando em vez lá se vêm uns microflocos e pouco mais. Amanhã rumo até à Serra da Nogueira.

Pelo caminho vi muitas serras nevadas nos seus pontos mais altos. A cota de acumulação andou sempre nos 700 a 800 mts.

Ainda apanheia alguma neve no IP4 já junto à serra da Nogueira por volta das 17h, claro não acumulava apenas valeu pelo espectáculo.

Espero que esta noite possa haver alguma surpresa! 

Onde almocei e passei umas 3 horas foi em Trancoso (terra do Bandarra ) e estava um espectáculo .

Um abraço e até amanhã.


----------



## Perfect Storm (30 Nov 2008 às 22:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento mas um aguaçeiro moderado
Temp: 5,2ºC
Hr: 9%
Pressão: 1012hpa.


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2008 às 22:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



actioman disse:


> Boas noites pessoal,
> 
> Estou em Bragança, junto à estação dos CTT (único local onde apanho a rede WI-FI da PT  )e está um frio de rachar, 1,4ºC, mas nada de nevão, de quando em vez lá se vêm uns microflocos e pouco mais. Amanhã rumo até à Serra da Nogueira.
> 
> ...





As serras de Nogueira e Montesinho estão fantásticas

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-em-braganca-novembro-2008-a-2759.html


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2008 às 22:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite

A precipitação tem faltado em Bragança
Por agora 2.0ºC


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2008 às 22:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> As serras de Nogueira e Montesinho estão fantásticas
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-em-braganca-novembro-2008-a-2759.html



Amanhã bem cedinho lá estarei. Pelo que vi da estrada também me deu a sensação de fartura. E a Serra espanhola, penso que a Sanábria, bem!!! fiquei , toda toda branca enorme, majestuosa!!


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 22:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem, ja ta a chover a 2horas seguidas

Temp: *6,2ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2008 às 22:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui cai neste momento um Aguaceiro fraco mas que traz consigo o já habitual ventinho Gélido..


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2008 às 22:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



actioman disse:


> Amanhã bem cedinho lá estarei. Pelo que vi da estrada também me deu a sensação de fartura. E a Serra espanhola, penso que a Sanábria, bem!!! fiquei , toda toda branca enorme, majestuosa!!



A Sanabria deve ter neve para um mês


----------



## StormFairy (30 Nov 2008 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas... 

Ontem por esta hora estavam 5.5ºC hoje estão neste momento 6.5ºC 
Mas a sensação de frio hoje é maior.

Não chove por enquanto.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2008 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Dei agora um passeio pela serra de Nogueira, fui até ao cruzamento do santuário, nevava muito pouco mas existe grande acumulação.
Em relação a Bragança as situações crónicas do costume...falta de precipitação...ou fica toda em Espanha ou neste caso não passa da Serra de Nogueira...somos os primeiros a ter neve, mas também somos os primeiros a deixar de ter! vão valendo as serras aqui perto...mas o que eu gosto mesmo é ver caírr a neve da minha varanda....isto foi um desabafo...


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 22:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



tclor disse:


> Ainda está a cair com maior intensidade que ontem...




Realmente é verdade. Não sei precisar, mas parece ter uns 3 centímetros.
Se cair até de manhã, isto vai prometer.  
Aqui no cimo da minha rua, já não se passa. Os carros já patinam e têm que recuar.






Peço desculpa pela qualidade da foto, mas tirada à noite com o telemóvel não dava para mais.


----------



## mocha (30 Nov 2008 às 22:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui 7ºC ai se eu tiesse carro ( e carta )


----------



## StormFairy (30 Nov 2008 às 22:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não havia eu de estar gelada 

Informa a estação do HOTSPOT :

    Temperatura: 6.8 ºC  
*Aparente:	   3°C*


----------



## mocha (30 Nov 2008 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



StormFairy disse:


> Não havia eu de estar gelada
> 
> Informa a estação do HOTSPOT :
> 
> ...



vai até a serra ver se cai alguma coisa


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2008 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Frio "mais" seco
Depois de ter voltado a subir a temperatura volta novamente a descer
Neste momento 4.8ºC - 1012 hpa


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

já neva e já tá a ficar no chão,
se o aguaceiro tiver aqui mais tempo fica isto tudo branco lol


----------



## *Dave* (30 Nov 2008 às 22:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui a temperatura mantêm-se constante...

T: *2,8ºC* (já esteve nos 2,4ºC)
HR: *85%*


----------



## Snowflake (30 Nov 2008 às 22:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pessoal, qual a probabilidade de a serra de montejunto amanha de manhã estar branquinha?

Fazem ideia da temperatura que estará lá a esta hora?


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui parou de chover...


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> já neva e já tá a ficar no chão,
> se o aguaceiro tiver aqui mais tempo fica isto tudo branco lol



neva em coimbra??


por aqui caiu há pouco mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui pampilhosa da serra, tão 1,2º
e neva bastante


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Snowflake disse:


> Pessoal, qual a probabilidade de a serra de montejunto amanha de manhã estar branquinha?
> 
> Fazem ideia da temperatura que estará lá a esta hora?



era porreiro se isso acontecesse, vou torcer para que isso aconteça


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura já começou a subir aqui. 8,7º agora. Aproxima-se um aguaceiro.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2008 às 22:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neva em Bragança...parece gelo a cair...


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2008 às 22:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento sleet na zona Oeste de Bragança


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> Neva em Bragança...parece gelo a cair...



agora é mesmo neve, é o maior aguaceiro do dia!


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> agora é mesmo neve, é o maior aguaceiro do dia!



Por aqui, agora nada.

Que bom  neva com alguma intensidade?


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 23:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Depois de uma pausa de 30segundos sem chover, volta outra vez a chuva
Temp: *5,9ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## StormFairy (30 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mocha disse:


> vai até a serra ver se cai alguma coisa



 Se a vontade fosse acção havia pelo menos 3 de vós já no topo da Serra da Arrábida.

Fo momentanea a descida da temperatura, já está a subir outra vez e estamos na onda dos 7ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Para recordar, ai estão os meus dois videos na sic:

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/informacao?p=2



Agora caiu um aguaceiro fraco, mas nada de neve.


----------



## mocha (30 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



StormFairy disse:


> Se a vontade fosse acção havia pelo menos 3 de vós já no topo da Serra da Arrábida.
> 
> Fo momentanea a descida da temperatura, já está a subir outra vez e estamos na onda dos 7ºC



é verdade; ja la estava plantada


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 23:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui chove de novo  com mais intensidade e com algum vento 

temp. anda a oscilar entre os 7.6 e 7.7ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui nada de neve, mas a temperatura deu um grande trambolhão 7,6ºC para 6,3ºC, vento fraco e céu muito nublado, mas nada de chuva.


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Depois de uma pausa de 30segundos sem chover, volta outra vez a chuva
> Temp: *5,9ºC*
> Hum: *95%*



Tá sempre a chover aí...


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguém me sabe responder quando está previsto o fim da precipitação?


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2008 às 23:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Por aqui, agora nada.
> 
> Que bom  neva com alguma intensidade?



Nada de relevante...


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 23:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



StormFairy disse:


> Se a vontade fosse acção havia pelo menos 3 de vós já no topo da Serra da Arrábida.
> 
> Fo momentanea a descida da temperatura, já está a subir outra vez e estamos na onda dos 7ºC



Conta comigo também, estava logo lá


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 23:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Alguém me sabe responder quando está previsto o fim da precipitação?



Penso que amanhã durante todo o dia ainda podemos ir contando com alguma coisa. Na minha opinião, com o cair da noite de amanhã, as probabilidades devem anular-se.

Continua a nevar na Loriga?


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2008 às 23:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É tramado é ser de noite e o pessoal não consegue ver como estão as encostas da Serra porque se me dissessem que estavam já meio branquinhas ia logo a 120 para lá


----------



## Brunomc (30 Nov 2008 às 23:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui :

* céu muito nublado
* vento fraco a moderado
* aguaceiros moderados
* 6.0ºC 

tive 4.0ºC quase ás 21h





6.0ºC ás 23h


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 23:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Lightning disse:


> Tá sempre a chover aí...



Podes crer!
As vezes, ate enerva
Parou de chover, ceu muito nublado e *5,9ºC*


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 23:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Alguém me sabe responder quando está previsto o fim da precipitação?



Eu penso que seja lá para Quarta-feira, mas não tenho bem a certeza, o tempo está muito instável


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 23:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Alguém me sabe responder quando está previsto o fim da precipitação?



Amanha a tarde


----------



## rodrigom (30 Nov 2008 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

estao me a dizer que a serra do caramulo esta cheia de neve...

nao posso dizer o quanto porque nao estou la xD

PS: estao me a dizer que nevou o dia todo com algumas paragens curtas


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2008 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*




Bgc disse:


> Por aqui, agora nada.
> 
> Que bom  neva com alguma intensidade?



Aí não neva? É que de minha janela vejo essa zona tão fechada...


----------



## mocha (30 Nov 2008 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> É tramado é ser de noite e o pessoal não consegue ver como estão as encostas da Serra porque se me dissessem que estavam já meio branquinhas ia logo a 120 para lá



passa por aqui que eu tb vou lol


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 23:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Penso que amanhã durante todo o dia ainda podemos ir contando com alguma coisa. Na minha opinião, com o cair da noite de amanhã, as probabilidades devem anular-se.
> 
> Continua a nevar na Loriga?




Agora parece que parou. Desde as 21 horas até a agora sempre a nevar.
Tá um grande camão.


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 23:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> Aí não neva? É que de minha janela vejo essa zona tão fechada...



Desde as 19h30 têm caído uns flocos que vão variando de tamanho, mas quase sempre pequenos.
Mas, de momento, não cai nada.
Estou nos 0.0ºC certo agora.


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Agora parece que parou. Desde as 21 horas até a agora sempre a nevar.
> Tá um grande camão.



Que maravilha 
Tenho bastante curiosidade em conhecer a tua vila


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2008 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui voltou a chover!
Estão neste momento 8,1ºC!

*Alguém me pode dizer se esta noite a ISO 0 andará aqui pelos lados da Serra de Monchique e a que altitude*?


----------



## diogo (30 Nov 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui a temperatura tem tado constante, nos *6.1ºC* agora e com céu muito nublado
Mas já não chove à horas

A máxima foi de 10.6ºC.


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

neste momento a temp. caiu dos 7.6ºc para 7.0ºC

Força Montejunto eu acredito!!!!


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 23:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Então podemos pensar que durante a noite de hoje e amanhã ainda existe grandes probabilidades de nevar para esta zona como para aí em bragança etc..?


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 23:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

À algum tempo que não via o ambiente aqui na rua tão calmo, o céu parece-me que agora está pouco nublado a sul e mais nublado a norte e noroeste, vento fraco e 6,3ºC a descer, que frio.


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 23:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Então podemos pensar que durante a noite de hoje e amanhã ainda existe grandes probabilidades de nevar para esta zona como para aí em bragança etc..?



A precipitação tem feito "a finta" aqui à zona de Bragança, o Marão tem ficado com tudo, como tem sido notícia e o ferreira5 já referiu.
Mas vocês, aí em Loriga, parecem ter condições para continuar a ter uns belos momentos de queda de neve durante a noite e o dia de amanhã


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 23:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já neva novamente.


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Já neva novamente.



Que inveja 

Estou aproximadamente à mesma altitude que tu.


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura ora sobe ora desce. Não se decide  

A pressão mantém-se estável nos 1013 mb, humidade a 78% e vento nulo.


----------



## diogo (30 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> À algum tempo que não via o ambiente aqui na rua tão calmo, o céu parece-me que agora está pouco nublado a sul e mais nublado a norte e noroeste, vento fraco e 6,3ºC a descer, que frio.



Podes crer
Mas ainda se chovesse


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 23:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Que sorte a vossa ai encima com neve e nós cá enbaixo à espera de alguma coisa, mas aproveitem por nós


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Então podemos pensar que durante a noite de hoje e amanhã ainda existe grandes probabilidades de nevar para esta zona como para aí em bragança etc..?



Sim ainda é muito provável apesar dos aguaceiros cada vez irem sendo menos e a partir da noite de segunda terminarem definitivamente e ai termina este evento no que diz respeito a neve já que o frio só nos vai deixando a partir de quarta...

7,2ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



diogo disse:


> Podes crer
> Mas ainda se chovesse



Era mesmo bom...


----------



## snowboard (30 Nov 2008 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bgc e fereira5...em que zona de bragança estais?


Eu estou no campo redondo!


----------



## diogo (30 Nov 2008 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Era mesmo bom...



E o que era espectacular era se nevasse na nossa serra!
A 500m ainda pode haver alguma (mas pouca) esperança


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui já vai nos 6.8ºC
não sei quantos estarão no Montejunto mas a 666m de altitude deve de estar bem menos


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



diogo disse:


> E o que era espectacular era se nevasse na nossa serra!
> A 500m ainda pode haver alguma (mas pouca) esperança



Tens razão, sabe-se lá, iamos logo a correr para a serra


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



snowboard disse:


> Bgc e fereira5...em que zona de bragança estais?
> 
> 
> Eu estou no campo redondo!




Zona Sul da cidade (Cruzamento de Nogueira, no sopé da Serra com o mesmo nome).


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já agora Diogo podes por a tua temperatura para podermos comparar

eu levo 6,2ºC


----------



## PDias (30 Nov 2008 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas Noites, por aqui tenho 4,8ºC e chove.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 23:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O céu encobriu-se outra vez e já chove fraco


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

1,1ºC e céu quase limpo.


----------



## diogo (30 Nov 2008 às 23:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Já agora Diogo podes por a tua temperatura para podermos comparar
> 
> eu levo 6,2ºC


Foi só nós falarmos em chuva! Um aguaceiro repentino e muito forte, com muito granizo, durante 3 minutos
Até faltou a luz
Olha, tenho 6.4 e ainda chove, mas já fraco!


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 23:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O céu esta a limpar
Temp: 5.2ºC
Hum: 95%


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Depois daquele aguaceiro de neve / cristais de gelo, já vejo estrelas no céu. Para estes lados, acho que é o máximo que podemos esperar, breves e ocasionais aguaceiros 

A temperatura está nos 0,7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2008 às 23:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas, por aqui, dia  variando entre céu pouco nublado e céu nublado, neste momento, sigo com 6.5ºC, espero uma boa descida da temperatura esta noite.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 23:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



diogo disse:


> Foi só nós falarmos em chuva! Um aguaceiro repentino e muito forte, com muito granizo, durante 3 minutos
> Até faltou a luz
> Olha, tenho 6.4 e ainda chove, mas já fraco!



Obrigado não tem uma grande diferença, eu aqui só apanhei por enquanto com chuva fraca, será que vem para cá e ainda à pouco faltou a luz numa parte da Rinchoa mas não foi devido ao granizo


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 23:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Para esta noite espero ainda alguns aguaceiros pontuais. Vamos lá ver se tenho sorte...


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Nov 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> O céu encobriu-se outra vez e já chove fraco



Boas! 

Deve chegar aqui a qualquer momento.

A verdade é que se chegar a nevar, é mais provável que seja Montejunto a ficar branco do que a Arrábida. Pelo menos a primeira tem mais 100 ~ metros de altitude.


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Fil disse:


> Depois daquele aguaceiro de neve / cristais de gelo, já vejo estrelas no céu. Para estes lados, acho que é o máximo que podemos esperar, breves e ocasionais aguaceiros
> 
> A temperatura está nos 0,7ºC.




Infelizmente, concordo


----------



## diogo (30 Nov 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Obrigado não tem uma grande diferença, eu aqui só apanhei por enquanto com chuva fraca, será que vem para cá e ainda à pouco faltou a luz numa parte da Rinchoa mas não foi devido ao granizo



Tive agora a ver no link da estação do Gil e ele tem 7.4º neste momento, lá deve estar prestes a chover tambem!


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



PedroAfonso disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Deve chegar aqui a qualquer momento.
> 
> A verdade é que se chegar a nevar, é mais provável que seja Montejunto a ficar branco do que a Arrábida. Pelo menos a primeira tem mais 100 ~ metros de altitude.



É capaz porque eu só apanhei com a cauda, ou seja não deu para nada, pode ser que tenhas mais sorte


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Olhando para as imagens de Satélite do IM parece que dentro de 1h sensivelmente todo o Norte de Espanha desde a Galiza até aos Picos da Europa, vão levar com algumas boas Células..é provável que 1 ou 2 delas passem pelo Nordeste do Território Nacional nomeadamente a zona de Bragança e arredores.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 23:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



diogo disse:


> Tive agora a ver no link da estação do Gil e ele tem 7.4º neste momento, lá deve estar prestes a chover tambem!



Aqui e ai está mais frio e pode ser que a chuva também chegue aqui


----------



## carpetinas (30 Nov 2008 às 23:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Olá a  todos!

Hoje fui com a famelga até à Lousã. Presenciámos um forte nevão e valeu-nos o "jipe" para circularmos com segurança.


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 23:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> Olhando para as imagens de Satélite do IM parece que dentro de 1h sensivelmente todo o Norte de Espanha desde a Galiza até aos Picos da Europa, vão levar com algumas boas Células..é provável que 1 ou 2 delas passem pelo Nordeste do Território Nacional nomeadamente a zona de Bragança e arredores.



Era um fechar em beleza para a "Helena"


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 23:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

6.4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Nov 2008 às 23:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas!

Aqui a chuva por vezes moderada mantem-se a algum tempo. Não pensei que este inicio de noite trouxe-se tanta chuvinha.

A temperatura tem rondado os *3ºC*.

Esta depressão tem dado que falar e da para ter esperanças ate ao fim... Espetaculo mesmo!


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 23:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começa agora a caír um aguaceiro, por enquanto fraco. A temperatura está nos 8,0º.


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2008 às 23:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sem dúvida Bgc


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 23:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem se calhar hoje ficou por aqui com a subida da temperatura 7,1ºC, céu muito nublado e ter esperanças até ao fim


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 23:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O Forum bloqueou um pedaço! Deve ser o servidor a dar de si devido à afluência


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 23:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura subiu aos 5,7ºC 
Quando novamente voltou a chover
Temp: *5.5ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> O Forum bloqueou um pedaço! Deve ser o servidor a dar de si devido à afluência



Pois foi


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui vou agora com 6,6ºC com bons aguaceiros a caminho


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2008 às 23:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estremoz: Céu parcialmente nublado com aguaceiros raros e fracos; temperatura actual de 3,8 ºC.


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Dez 2008 às 00:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A4 cortada ao km 19, ou seja, a cerca de 15km do Porto 

http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/transito-estradas-nevao-iol-mau-tempo-neve/1018976-4071.html


----------



## iceworld (1 Dez 2008 às 00:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eu tentei subir através da Lousã e estava fechada a estrada 
Em compensação apanhei uma placa que dizia aldeias de xisto e ai fui eu até chegar a Gondramaz a 600m com 4º de temperatura e a chuviscar, apesar de ainda ter vestígios de neve!! 
Recomendo uma visita


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2008 às 00:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*






http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=sp&sat=


----------



## Bgc (1 Dez 2008 às 00:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> A4 cortada ao km 19, ou seja, a cerca de 15km do Porto
> 
> http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/transito-estradas-nevao-iol-mau-tempo-neve/1018976-4071.html



Nó de Espinho ao quilómetro 19?!


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 00:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=sp&sat=



As células que vêm ainda mais a Norte são as mais carregadas (as mais "brancas" e "opacas", mas também se dirigem na nossa direcção.

Esperemos que pelo menos durante esta noite alguns de nós ainda tenham o prazer de assistir a uma bela carga de água/granizada.


----------



## meteo (1 Dez 2008 às 00:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



madzoid disse:


> Eu vivo entre Torres Vedras e Lourinhã, e aqui na zona a que tem mais altitude é a Serra de Montejunto com 666 metros, deve ficar a uns 20 Kms do Vimeiro, eu tou a +-5 KM do Vimeiro
> 
> Bem vindo ao forum, eu sou pouco participativo mas gosto de ler o que escrevem por aqui, desde 29 Janeiro 2006


5 km,mesmo aqui ao lado
nunca pensei que a serra do Montejunto fosse tão perto,e com tal altitude  nós aqui direccionamo-nos para Este para lá chegar?


----------



## Bgc (1 Dez 2008 às 00:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Pela notícia dá a entender que está cortada o IP4 na zona do Marão e a A4 ao km19, numa zona que suponho ser perto de Valongo, talvez um pouco para a frente



Desconheço um nó com esse nome tão próximo do Porto. E duvido que esteja a nevar nessa zona.


----------



## jscbranco (1 Dez 2008 às 00:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Lisboa, caíram uns aguaceiros e a temperatura desceu para 6,7º.


----------



## *Marta* (1 Dez 2008 às 00:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



meteo disse:


> 5 km,mesmo aqui ao lado
> nunca pensei que a serra do Montejunto fosse tão perto,e com tal altitude  nós aqui direccionamo-nos para Este para lá chegar?



Eu estou em Santa Cruz, também pertinho! Mas sou da Covilhã e vivo na Guarda... escolhi mal o fim-de-semana para passar fora!!
Por aqui, alguns aguaceiros de vez em quando. Nada de especial!!


----------



## StormFairy (1 Dez 2008 às 00:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chove bem aqui neste momento


----------



## StormFairy (1 Dez 2008 às 00:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E enquanto chove ...  

Temperatura:	  6.3 ºC  
Aparente:	         * 2°C*


----------



## jonaslor (1 Dez 2008 às 00:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

e por aqui continua a nevar.

Sigo com -0,4ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Dez 2008 às 00:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Desconheço um nó com esse nome tão próximo do Porto. E duvido que esteja a nevar nessa zona.



Não conheces Valongo, uma cidade às portas do Porto?

Eu só cito o que está na notícia, km 19 é próximo de Valongo. Agora acho estranho os tipos do site transmitirem uma informação errada assim sem mais nem menos. 

Mas também acho estranho neve tão próxima do Porto. Se calhar foi uma granizada forte...


----------



## criz0r (1 Dez 2008 às 00:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Uma coisa é certa, olhando para elas parece-me a mim que antes de cá chegarem ainda vão distribuir mais umas boas quantidades de Neve lá para cima..quem sabe a nossa Helena a dar um ultimo ar de sua graça  .


----------



## Bgc (1 Dez 2008 às 00:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> e por aqui continua a nevar.
> 
> Sigo com -0,4ºC



Está a nevar há tantas horas, segundo o que relatas. Já deves ter uma boa acumulação ou a precipitação tem sido fraca?


----------



## squidward (1 Dez 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

em 15 min subiu dos 6.4 para os 7.2ºC


----------



## Bgc (1 Dez 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Não conheces Valongo, uma cidade às portas do Porto?
> 
> Eu só cito o que está na notícia, km 19 é próximo de Valongo. Agora acho estranho os tipos do site transmitirem uma informação errada assim sem mais nem menos.
> 
> Mas também acho estranho neve tão próxima do Porto. Se calhar foi uma granizada forte...



Claro que conheço Valongo, passo a minha semana no HSJ 
Eu disse era que desconhecia um nó com esse nome nessa zona, umas vez que faço o traçado Porto-Bragança pelo menos duas vezes todas as semanas.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 00:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui chove bem e já registei o primeiro mm do dia 1,0mm e 7,1ºC


----------



## meteo (1 Dez 2008 às 00:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



*Marta* disse:


> Eu estou em Santa Cruz, também pertinho! Mas sou da Covilhã e vivo na Guarda... escolhi mal o fim-de-semana para passar fora!!
> Por aqui, alguns aguaceiros de vez em quando. Nada de especial!!



podias ter escolhido melhor efectivamente 
Por aqui a chamada " chuva molha tolos "


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2008 às 00:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

No noticiário da Antena 1 da meia-noite, foi dito por um comandante da GNR que a A4 está cortada ao quilómetro 19 devido à formação de gelo (portanto, não se deve à queda de neve nesse local).



João Dias disse:


> Não conheces Valongo, uma cidade às portas do Porto?
> 
> Eu só cito o que está na notícia, km 19 é próximo de Valongo. Agora acho estranho os tipos do site transmitirem uma informação errada assim sem mais nem menos.
> 
> Mas também acho estranho neve tão próxima do Porto. Se calhar foi uma granizada forte...


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 00:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Depois de caírem umas pingas aqui, a temperatura subiu para os 8,6 graus.

Despeço-me por agora com essa temperatura e com vento fraco, 81% de humidade relativa e 1014 mb de pressão. Acumulado (já de hoje, dia 1) 0,0 mm.


----------



## jonaslor (1 Dez 2008 às 00:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Está a nevar há tantas horas, segundo o que relatas. Já deves ter uma boa acumulação ou a precipitação tem sido fraca?



Vai havendo precipitação. Há momentos que parece que neva mais que ontem.
Talvez já tenha acumulado 6cm, juntando depois ao que já havia desde ontem.
A acumulação andará portanto nos 15cm. Isto por alto. Se fosse de dia ia medir, mas assim é difícil.


----------



## jonaslor (1 Dez 2008 às 00:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ouvem-se os limpa neves a passar na estrada.


----------



## Bgc (1 Dez 2008 às 00:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Vai havendo precipitação. Há momentos que parece que neva mais que ontem.
> Talvez já tenha acumulado 6cm, juntando depois ao que já havia desde ontem.
> A acumulação andará portanto nos 15cm. Isto por alto. Se fosse de dia ia medir, mas assim é difícil.



15cm já é excelente  Quem me dera!


----------



## iceworld (1 Dez 2008 às 00:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Segundo o radar a serra da Lousã deve estar a ter mais um bom nevão!!
Aqui choveu bastante na ultima hora, sempre com 5º. O dia acabou com mais de 9mm.

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...1130/knFGlEvfznVwAGQICMoi/por081130233028.jpg


----------



## rodrigom (1 Dez 2008 às 00:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui nem sequer neva!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Dez 2008 às 00:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Gerofil disse:


> No noticiário da Antena 1 da meia-noite, foi dito por um comandante da GNR que a A4 está cortada ao quilómetro 19 devido à formação de gelo (portanto, não se deve à queda de neve nesse local).



nem mais km 19 fica em campo-valongo zona muito fria e com muitos rios ali perto nao admira nada a formaçao de gelo..

e os teimosos 4 graus continuam por aqui.. aproveitem hoje  o ultimo dia..


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2008 às 00:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui 5ºC e aguaceiros.
Que saudades já do tempo em Bragança, ou na Serra da Estrela, onde não vou há 2 anos.
Até amanhã malta, bons nevões onde for o caso...


----------



## Bgc (1 Dez 2008 às 00:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A N101 (que liga Régua-Amarante) e que é usada como alternativa quando o IP4 está cortado, também foi encerrada


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 00:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais uma chuvada
Temp: *5,6ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 00:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite aqui voltou a chover.
O termómetro do carro indicava 4/5º á 1hora.


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Dez 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> A N101 (que liga Régua-Amarante) e que é usada como alternativa quando o IP4 está cortado, também foi encerrada



O que eu acho estranho é não haver qualquer referência à N15 que também passa no Alto de Espinho, acho que não está cortada e quem se atrever a ir por lá fica completamente bloqueado. 

Ainda no Sábado andei por lá sem qualquer presença das autoridades, obviamente que por precaução não subi muito (fui até aos 700m) caso contrário ficava lá de certeza.


----------



## delgas (1 Dez 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



thunderboy disse:


> Boa noite aqui voltou a chover.
> O termómetro do carro indicava 4/5º á 1hora.



por cá está 5ºC e neve nem um mm...   =(=(=(


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 00:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui choveu bem a pouco, a temperatura está a cair e vou com 6,5ºC, 85%HR, 1013hpa e 10,4km/h W...


----------



## Stinger (1 Dez 2008 às 00:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> nem mais km 19 fica em campo-valongo zona muito fria e com muitos rios ali perto nao admira nada a formaçao de gelo..
> 
> e os teimosos 4 graus continuam por aqui.. aproveitem hoje  o ultimo dia..



Imaginem agora se caisse um grande nevao em todo o norte e centro do pais este bloqueava por completo ...

E esta noite cairá alguns aguaceiros ?? com surpresas??


----------



## jonaslor (1 Dez 2008 às 00:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Esteve cerca de 20 m sem nevar.
Agora neva novamente.
Bem, vou dormir para me levantar cedo para tirar umas fotos.
Abraços
Fiquem bem


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 01:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E mais um chuvinha
Temp: *5,7ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (1 Dez 2008 às 01:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui os extremos de hoje (Sábado) foram:
Tmáx: 12,3ºC
Tmin: 8ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 01:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vou com 6,4ºC mas o termómetro de mercúrio marca 5,0ºC...vento fraco 11,0km/h wind chill 3ºC


----------



## Bgc (1 Dez 2008 às 01:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Apesar de eu não ter dado conta, tive um bom aguaceiro de neve por aqui porque coalhou em cima da mota e da relva


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2008 às 01:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neve fraca agora.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 01:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ja ta a chover a 15minutos ainda nao parou
Temp: *5,5ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## Bgc (1 Dez 2008 às 01:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neve fraca por aqui também


----------



## StormFairy (1 Dez 2008 às 01:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Rajada de 45.0 km/h (01:12) e uma sensação de frio.... 
Temperatura : 6.5 ºC  e a descer
Aparente:   *2°C*


----------



## Gongas (1 Dez 2008 às 01:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bem só é pena que na 4ª feira venha chuva e subida das temperaturas, ou seja, com excepção da serra da estrela, todo o restante manto branco um pouco por todo o interior vai a vida.
é aproveitar amanha ou na terça.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 01:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



StormFairy disse:


> Rajada de 45.0 km/h (01:12) e uma sensação de frio....
> Temperatura : 6.5 ºC  e a descer
> Aparente:   *2°C*



Isso por ai está muito ventoso  

Aqui a rajada máxima desde as 00h foi de 26,5km/h (00:29)

Agora sigo com 6,5ºC, 81%HR, 1012hpa e vento fraco a moderado 19,3km/h


----------



## CidadeNeve (1 Dez 2008 às 01:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Caros meteoloucos!


Pela Covilhã um frio terrivel, 0.5º de temperatura. hoje nevou mais na cidade que ontem, devido à temperatura. Pena não ser em quantidade para acumular! 

agora offtopic, ouvi falar em saudoso grannevada. saudoso porque deixou de vir ao forum ou aconteceu pior? desculpem a temática, mas era um indivíduo com gostava de falar e com quem já nao o faço ha muito. 

abraço


----------



## StormFairy (1 Dez 2008 às 01:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Caros meteoloucos!
> 
> 
> Pela Covilhã um frio terrivel, 0.5º de temperatura. hoje nevou mais na cidade que ontem, devido à temperatura. Pena não ser em quantidade para acumular!
> ...



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/ate-sempre-grannevada-2243.html


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 01:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Parou de chover ao fim de 25minutos

Temp: *5,0ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 01:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E mais um aguaceiro, agora com *4,8ºC*


----------



## Snow (1 Dez 2008 às 01:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boa noite amigos. hoje fui a serra da Estrela, e muita neve eu vi acumulada. Também vi neve na Gardunha, mas não apanhei neve a cair, nem na Covilhã, nem nas Penhas da Saúde, daí para a frente já não se passava. Tenho alguma fotos que amanhã irei aqui colocar. Abraço a todos.

Edit: A paisagem na Estrela está linda de morrer


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 01:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a chover com *4,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 02:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Choveu durante 20minutos
Agora, céu muito nublado e *4,6ºC*


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2008 às 02:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas pessoal

Por cá tem chovido bem desde as 8 horas com a temperatura teimosamente sempre por volta dos 5ºC.

Pode ser que ainda haja alguma surpresa

a estação oficial de Alvega estava a 1.00 com 3.7ºC

Já não falta assim tanto 
E precipitação não é problema


----------



## Ledo (1 Dez 2008 às 02:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

2 horas a ler posts!!!

Aqui na Guarda não chove, mas o céu encotra-se encoberto. Vamos lá ver se cai alguma coisa durante a noite!


----------



## criz0r (1 Dez 2008 às 02:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui acabou de cair um Aguaceiro Fraco e o ambiente lá fora continua um gelo


----------



## kikofra (1 Dez 2008 às 02:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui acabou de cair pedraço


----------



## Santos (1 Dez 2008 às 02:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia
Por aqui de momento 4.0ºC - 1013 hpa


----------



## Gongas (1 Dez 2008 às 03:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem agora as 03h segundo as temperaturas e precipitação do IM deve tar a nevar em bastantes localidades do interior. Vejamnos por exemplo Viseu com 0,2ºC, Vila real com 1.9ºC, aki por Coimbra 3,5ºC e chuva. é caso pa dizer k é mesmo por pouco...


----------



## Sanxito (1 Dez 2008 às 03:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas pessoal, por aqui sigo com 7,6ºc...


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Dez 2008 às 03:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Ledo disse:


> 2 horas a ler posts!!!
> 
> 
> Também tu  Brutus?...
> ...


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 07:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia, aqui chove e estão 4.2ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Dez 2008 às 07:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá 2.3º e nevoeiro. Pela imagem de satelite parecia que havia de vir ai uma célula jeitozinha.Dissipou-se !!!


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2008 às 07:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pampilhosa da serra aqui tudo o que é para alem dos 800 metros tá branco.
não deu para os meus 600 mas dá para ir vela com apenas 4kilometros de carro
tão 0.2 graus e tou á espera de agua para daqui a pouco


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 08:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui aproximam-se nuvens bastante a norte.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2008 às 08:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Estremoz: 2,6 ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2008 às 08:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui deve ter caido giada depois da neve.
tá cá uma camada de vidro que não dá para andar a pé quanto mais de carro


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Dez 2008 às 08:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Portalegre acorda assim:








Continuam os 2.3ºC


----------



## storm (1 Dez 2008 às 08:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem esta noite fartou-se de chover tudo em regimes de aguaceiros uns mais prolongados de que outros
Chuva moderada/forte acompanhada de granizoe ainda a juntar a festa vento, lindo, nem dava para dormir 
Neste momento esta céu limpo sem vento


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 09:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

5.0ºC e ameaça chover.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 09:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Se forem ao IM verem os avisos hão-de reparar que eles dizem, queda de neve abaixo dos 1000m.
Isso queria eu.


----------



## iceworld (1 Dez 2008 às 09:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

4º de temperatura e 6mm de chuva hoje
Céu pouco nublado


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2008 às 09:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É melhor dizer acima dos 600.
Abaixo dos 1000 é mau, se não não cai na serra da estrela nem por aqui perto


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2008 às 09:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*






pampilhosa da serra: vem ai mais
pode ser que seja neve


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 09:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguém me sabe dizer se há alguma probabilidade de cair alguma precipitação, por muito pequena que seja, na madrugada de amanhã?


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 09:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O céu torna a escurecer. É normal pois as imagens do radar mostram precipitação bem próximo e eu estou entre santarém e leiria, encostado à serra


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Dez 2008 às 09:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom Dia

Por aqui o céu está nublado com abertas, o vento sopra fraco e estão 7.4ºC


----------



## JPMMarques (1 Dez 2008 às 09:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Logo á tarde vou até ao Gerês ter com a neve já que ela insiste em não vir ter comigo , para que zona é que na vossa opinião eu devia ir? Para tirar umas belas fotos e fazer um sku 
E já agora alguem me podia informar se o Sameiro ainda tem neve?
Por aqui céu com algumas (poucas) nuvens e 5 graus... A Sra. dona Helena já deu o que tinha a dar


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2008 às 09:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia. Começo Dezembro com 5ºC, e regime de aguaceiros.
Mínima de 3.3ºC e muita chuva durante a noite...


----------



## Fantkboy (1 Dez 2008 às 10:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia  pessoal! na minha estação (ainda recente) Bati a minima do ano... 5.9 cº  
Para a a proxima madrugada preve se temperatura na ordem dos 3 graus em lisboa (minima)... A confirmar se e se existir alguma precipitação, acredito que puderá nevar! Não em Lisboa (cidade), mas arredores talvez... Zonas aonde exista inversão termica! nalgumas zonas de Sintra (Almornos é um exemplo, sempre que passo lá a temperatura desce 2 graus) serra de sintra. Na zona da serra de montachique! etc... etc... Mas isto é se existir precipitação, o que não está previsto. Na madrugada de 4ª Talvez, mas ai a temp. prevista estará demasiado elevada!  estaremos cá para ver se alguma supresa resolver aparecer!


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2008 às 10:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



thunderboy disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se há alguma probabilidade de cair alguma precipitação, por muito pequena que seja, na madrugada de amanhã?



Para a madrugada de amanhã, a probabilidade parece muito baixa


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 10:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui o céu está encoberto, começa a pingar e estão 5.5ºC


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 10:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fica aqui uma foto do arco-íris que tirei ontem com o telemóvel. Peço deculpa pela definição ser fraca.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 10:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A noite foi marcada por aguaceiros moderados, mas que pouco duraram.
Registei *2,6 mm* de precipitação até às 7h, altura em que parou de chover.


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2008 às 10:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

já não chega nada aqui ao interior do pais.


----------



## T-Storm (1 Dez 2008 às 10:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aproxima-se qq coisa de Lisboa! Está a ficar mais escuro...sigo com cerca de 8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2008 às 10:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bons dias depois de uma noite e madrugada o sol está a tentar furar as nuvens.
Por aqui vamos com céu pouco nublado a temp:actual 6.1ºc 1013,5hpa 71%hr.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 10:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu pouco nublado 
Temp: *7,7ºC*
Hum: *95%*

Durante a noite ainda deu uma chuvinha (entre as 4h,6h,8h e 9h)


----------



## Nunotex (1 Dez 2008 às 10:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JPMMarques disse:


> Logo á tarde vou até ao Gerês ter com a neve já que ela insiste em não vir ter comigo , para que zona é que na vossa opinião eu devia ir? Para tirar umas belas fotos e fazer um sku
> E já agora alguem me podia informar se o Sameiro ainda tem neve?
> Por aqui céu com algumas (poucas) nuvens e 5 graus... A Sra. dona Helena já deu o que tinha a dar



Bom dia!
Por Braga tudo calmo, já não deve acontecer mais surpresas!
Sigo com 6º e nevoeiro!
O Sameiro já não deve ter neve! se tiver é muito pouca!
Mas da minha casa consigo ver os topos do geres e estão carregados de neve!


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2008 às 10:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

então ai em castelo branco tambem caiu alguma neve?
aqui tá tudo branco.
na minha aldeia não caiu mas a portela de unhais já tá toda branca


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 11:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O sol brilha com boas abertas, excepto a Norte, em que se observa uma negridão bastante acentuada.
Espero que chegue cá e que chova com muita intensidade, ainda só acumulei *2,6 mm* hoje.


----------



## T-Storm (1 Dez 2008 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> O sol brilha com boas abertas, excepto a Norte, em que se observa uma negridão bastante acentuada.
> Espero que chegue cá e que chova com muita intensidade, ainda só acumulei *2,6 mm* hoje.



Vem aí molho pela certa...ta a ficar de noite...


----------



## Brunomc (1 Dez 2008 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bom dia

madrugada com alguns aguaceiros moderados e algum granizo..

agora tenho céu muito nublado e vento fraco

aproximam-se algumas células de NW


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 11:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começa agora a chover. 
Tirei algumas fotos há cerca de 5 minutos.


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2008 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sim, muito escuro a norte de mim com uma célula que entrou a norte de Sintra.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 11:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



T-Storm disse:


> Vem aí molho pela certa...ta a ficar de noite...



E veio mesmo. 

---

Algumas fotos tiradas há 10 minutos:


*Cenário a Sul*







*Cenário a Norte*






---

Enquanto a Sul o sol brilhava, a Norte a negridão era imensa.
Entretanto o que estava a Norte já cá chegou e chove neste momento.


----------



## diogo (1 Dez 2008 às 11:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Sim, muito escuro a norte de mim com uma célula que entrou a norte de Sintra.



Posso confirmar: 30 minutos de chuva intensa, só parou agora! Descida de temperatura de 8.9ºC para 5.9ºC, que é a temperatura actual
Tive mínima de 4.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2008 às 11:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui tá a ahover bem , estou com 6.5ºC e já acumulei 2 mm.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 11:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia!!

Aqui a mínima foi de *4,7ºC*

Agora muito sol e 9,5ºC, 64%HR e vento fraco a moderado...

Já vi na satélite e radar o que vai chegar aqui


----------



## psm (1 Dez 2008 às 11:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia! Céu muito nublado, forte aguaceiro de 15 minutos, vento moderado de NO e acompanhado de trovoada.


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2008 às 11:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Grande trovão agora aqui, aguaceiro forte e algum granizo.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 11:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui o céu apresenta um belo sol, com algumas nuvens para os lados da Gardunha e da Estrela.

Sigo com:
T: *7,1ºC*
HR:* 70%*
P: *1014,6mb/hPa*


----------



## T-Storm (1 Dez 2008 às 11:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Choveu de facto bastante (alias ainda chove), mas pelo cenario q estava soube a pouco... Salvou-se uma descida da temperatura dos 9ºC para cerca de 5º


----------



## DRC (1 Dez 2008 às 11:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Muito granizo pela Póvoa de Santa Iria!
Os carros e os jardins ainda estão cheios de gelo.
Pena não poder pôr fotos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 11:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chove e a temperatura desceu dos *10,0 ºC* para os *6,9 ºC* actuais.
Tenho agora *4,2 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 11:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui já consigo ver a norte o céu a ficar escuro  ai vem ela 

Podem ver na minha estação online a mudança quando chegar o forte aguaceiro  

agora 10,2ºC, 16,3km/h NNE


----------



## iceworld (1 Dez 2008 às 11:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a chuva com 6º
Para os lados da serra da Lousã esta com bom aspecto..deve estar outra vez a nevar.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 11:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O ANdré e o Gil, registaram por Braga uma minima de *1,7ºC*

Ao chegarem a Penafiel estao 5,9ºC nao está a chover mas o piso está molhado


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2008 às 11:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É impressionante como a temperatura caí brutalmente quando chove  ás 11:07 tinha 9.2ºC agora depois de uma chuvada tou com 6.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 11:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Após o aguaceiro, a temperatura caiu para os *6,5 ºC*.
Agora há boas abertas e a temperatura sobe para os *6,6 ºC*.


----------



## Acardoso (1 Dez 2008 às 11:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia pessoal...

Temp. Mínima: 3.9ºC

Sigo com...
Pressão: 1003.3hpa
Temp. Actual: 5.9
Humidade: 94%
Por aqui esteve a chover ate a uma hora a traz...mas o céu esta a ficar negro  vem ai chuvinha


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 11:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> É impressionante como a temperatura caí brutalmente quando chove  ás 11:07 tinha 9.2ºC agora depois de uma chuvada tou com 6.0ºC



Hoje é o dia em que ela cai mais com os aguaceiros e ao fim da tarde com um aguaceiro pode cair abaixo dos 5ºC 

Aqui já se foi o sol e o vento aumenta 

9,7ºC e ainda não chove


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 11:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas

Acordei com uma escuridão enorme por cima de mim, pouco depois começou a chover moderado, misturado com algum vento também moderado. Tinha 11,3º antes de chover. Agora tenho 8,6º.

O vento sopra mais fraco, a humidade está nos 78% e a pressão nos 1016 mb.

Acumulado até agora (desde as 0h): 2,7 mm


----------



## iceworld (1 Dez 2008 às 11:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

As principais vias rodoviárias do país estavam todas transitáveis cerca das 08h30 de hoje, mantendo-se cortado o acesso à Serra da Estrela, de acordo com  Pedro Valente, da Brigada de Trânsito.
Apenas os acessos à Serra da Estrela continuam cortados


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...as+do+norte+do+pais+ja+estao+transitaveis.htm


----------



## preud1 (1 Dez 2008 às 11:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas... aqui ja chove e bem.....cai imenso granizo ao ponto de cobrir as ruas e carros com mantos brancos...parece que acabou de nevar ....

Temp no momento : 4,8 Cº


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 11:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui chove e a temperatura é de 9,1ºC o vento moderado 20 a 30km/h


----------



## Brunomc (1 Dez 2008 às 11:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ta quase a chegar aqui..tenho 8.0¤C


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 12:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a subir...

T: *8,4ºC*
HR: *66%*
P: *1014,6mb/hPa*


----------



## PDias (1 Dez 2008 às 12:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia, agora tenho 5,5ºC e não chove, mas às 11.00H chovia com 3,4ºC que foi a minima de hoje até agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 12:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora há abertas e a temperatura sobe para os *6,8 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 12:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Os nossos aventureiros estão no centro de Penafiel com *8,2ºC* e o sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 12:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

8,4º e continua a descer. Pelo que vi no radar do IM ainda vem lá mais...


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 12:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem que gelo de 10ºc cai para os 6,8ºc de agora e cai a grande ritmo, a chuva continua


----------



## RMira (1 Dez 2008 às 12:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Bem que gelo de 10ºc cai para os 6,8ºc de agora e cai a grande ritmo, a chuva continua



Miguel, aqui em cima ao pé do Dufa vêm-se pequenos flocos a voar!!!


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 12:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mirones disse:


> Miguel, aqui em cima ao pé do Dufa vêm-se pequenos flocos a voar!!!



Em Setúbal? Tens a certeza?


----------



## RMira (1 Dez 2008 às 12:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Lightning disse:


> Em Setúbal? Tens a certeza?



Ali durante 5 minutos quando começou a chover forte viu-se bem. Agora está só a chover. Era lindo, já pequenos mas braquinhos por entre a chuva a esvoaçar...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 12:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mirones disse:


> Miguel, aqui em cima ao pé do Dufa vêm-se pequenos flocos a voar!!!



Sim, algumas ruas foram encerradas devido à acumulação de neve.


----------



## RMira (1 Dez 2008 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sim, algumas ruas foram encerradas devido à acumulação de neve.




Não estou a brincar!


----------



## jonaslor (1 Dez 2008 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia. Pora aqui acordei com um grande nevao novamente.
De manha nao nevou.. Mas agora começa a cair.
Daqui a pouco já coloco algumas fotos.


----------



## RMira (1 Dez 2008 às 12:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Se não acreditam já posto a foto possível que tirei com a minha máquina...


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 12:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mirones disse:


> Não estou a brincar!



Mirones pega na máquina e sai à rua se voltar a acontecer!

Eu não estou a duvidar de ti, apenas disse isto porque gostava que postasses aqui fotos mesmo com pequenos flocos aí em Setúbal, coisa que nunca vi na minha vida...


----------



## Brunomc (1 Dez 2008 às 12:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui cairam flocos d gelo..tipo caia agua gelada..lol
 a temperatura desceu 2.0¤C 

tenho 6.0¤C


----------



## LuisFilipe (1 Dez 2008 às 12:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguem conhece a Serra da Lousã, perto de Coimbra? 

Tem por la alguma neve ou nem por isso ?


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 12:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vou com *5,7ºC*  agora já parou de chover 

Aqui só vi chuva mesmo  mas tá um friooo o windchill foi aos 1,9ºC (12:19)


----------



## RMira (1 Dez 2008 às 12:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui vai a foto!


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2008 às 12:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

sim a serra da lousã tem muita neve muita mesmo


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 12:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



LuisFilipe disse:


> Alguem conhece a Serra da Lousã, perto de Coimbra?
> 
> Tem por la alguma neve ou nem por isso ?



Tenho lá um colega meu, que foi para uma aldeia de lá..
A Serra está com neve


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2008 às 12:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mirones disse:


> Não estou a brincar!



Eu também acredito que sim. Após a descida da temperatura devido à precipitação e granizo, é perfeitamente natural com a ajuda de algumas rajadas haver um arrasto de frio com o vento e aparecerem alguns flocos. Eu já vi isso a acontecer no Inverno em Mem Martins este ano e também ninguém acreditaria.

PS: Não ponham imagens tão grandes no fórum (2340 pixels de largura !!). Se não têm possibilidade de reduzir ou não for conveniente como neste caso, então ponham o thumbnail. Obrigado.


----------



## LuisFilipe (1 Dez 2008 às 12:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Porreiro, acho que vou la dar uma voltinha durante a tarde


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 12:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mirones disse:


> Aqui vai a foto!



Percebem-se bem os pontinhos brancos


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 12:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu nublado e *11,2ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2008 às 12:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É possivel que seja só granizo muito leve  que devido ao forte vento ficava por vezes sustentado pelo vento.


----------



## preud1 (1 Dez 2008 às 12:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Imagens Arredores de Lisboa : 






















....


 
Imagens tiradas depois de uma queda de granizo...Tudo branquinho..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 12:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Eu também acredito que sim. Após a descida da temperatura devido à precipitação, é perfeitamente natural com a ajuda de algumas rajadas haver um arrasto de frio com o vento e aparecerem alguns flocos. Eu já vi isso a acontecer em Mem Martins este ano e também ninguém acreditaria.



Com *6,8 ºC* ? 
O mais provável será freezing rain/sleet. 
Não me parece que haja frio em altitude suficiente para queda de neve nestas situações a uma altitude tão reduzida e com uma temperatura tão elevada.
O vento moderado empurrava e fazia pairar este sleet/freezing rain, o que fez parecer que caía neve; este terá sido o fenómeno mais provável.

A imagem que o *Mário Barros* colocou parece explicar o fenómeno. 
Repara que mesmo para isso seria necessária uma temperatura ainda mais baixa, como está na imagem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2008 às 12:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> então ai em castelo branco tambem caiu alguma neve?
> aqui tá tudo branco.
> na minha aldeia não caiu mas a portela de unhais já tá toda branca



Por aqui é difícel cair, só dá para ver ao longe a Serra dos alvélos em Oleiros essa sim já não havia assim há muitos anos toda branca.

Por aqui vamos com o céu muito nublado e com 6.6ºc.


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2008 às 12:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Bom dia. Pora aqui acordei com um grande nevao novamente.
> De manha nao nevou.. Mas agora começa a cair.
> Daqui a pouco já coloco algumas fotos.



A neve que faltou nos últimos anos parece que está a cair toda neste episódio


----------



## RMira (1 Dez 2008 às 12:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pode ser que sim. Estou a 100 metros de altur (é pouco) mas que parecia neve lá isso parecia e penso que a foto é ilustrativa. Aliás a certa altura tudo em contraste com o prédio era branca a cair e a levitar. Mas se vocês dizem que não quem sou eu para contraria...


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 12:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais um forte aguaceiro a caminho primeiro de Lisboa depois aqui 

6,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 12:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mirones disse:


> Pode ser que sim. Estou a 100 metros de altur (é pouco) mas que parecia neve lá isso parecia e penso que a foto é ilustrativa. Aliás a certa altura tudo em contraste com o prédio era branca a cair e a levitar. Mas se vocês dizem que não quem sou eu para contraria...



Acredita que não é por mal, mas é difícil acreditar em neve com *6,8 ºC*.
Tentei fundamentar a minha opinião o melhor possível. 
Vamos ver se há mais testemunhos com fotos e dados de temperatura no momento fornecidos por alguém que viu o mesmo e pode ser que eu mude de ideias, embora ache improvável.
Apenas tenho esta atitude porque ainda ontem parece que nevou no país inteiro com 8 ºC, pelo que relataram aqui no fórum.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 12:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

9.3ºC e céu a escurecer.


----------



## RMira (1 Dez 2008 às 12:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Acredita que não é por mal, mas é difícil acreditar em neve com *6,8 ºC*.
> Tentei fundamentar a minha opinião o melhor possível.
> Vamos ver se há mais testemunhos com fotos e dados de temperatura no momento fornecidos por alguém que viu o mesmo e pode ser que eu mude de ideias, embora ache improvável.
> Apenas tenho esta atitude porque ainda ontem parece que nevou no país inteiro com 8 ºC, pelo que relataram aqui no fórum.




Ok Daniel, sem problema. Só que eu penso que sei distinguir neve de granizo mas pronto


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 12:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já tinha colocado uma questão há já alguns dias que ninguém me chegou a responder. Uma questão para alguns estúpida, mas que tenho curiosidade em saber a resposta: Dada a altura a que me encontro, o que é que tinha que acontecer (combinação de factores) para nevar aqui?


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2008 às 12:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mirones disse:


> Pode ser que sim. Estou a 100 metros de altur (é pouco) mas que parecia neve lá isso parecia e penso que a foto é ilustrativa. Aliás a certa altura tudo em contraste com o prédio era branca a cair e a levitar. Mas se vocês dizem que não quem sou eu para contraria...



Pode bem ter sido neve rolada (graupel): Precipitação de grãos de gelo brancos e opacos. Estes grãos são esféricos e às vezes cónicos, com um diâmetro entre 2 e 5mm. Os grãos são quebradiços e esmagam-se facilmente; quando caem no solo duro ressaltam. A precipitação de neve rolada ocorre geralmente sob a forma de aguaceiros, em conjunto com precipitação de flocos de neve ou de gotas de chuva.


A neve rolada pode cair com valores de temperatura mais elevados e é suficientemente pequena e leve para “flutuar” no ar.


----------



## jonaslor (1 Dez 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já parou..
nevou cerca de 15m


----------



## jonaslor (1 Dez 2008 às 12:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> A neve que faltou nos últimos anos parece que está a cair toda neste episódio



Realmente é bem verdade.
 Todos os anos costuma cair, mas são fracos. Antigamente é que era, dizem os antigos.
Na minha idade apenas me lembro de um grande nevão de 1994 penso que em Janeiro ou fevereiro se não estou em erro.
Mas este também não lhe fica nada atrás. Talvez estejam equiparados.
Abençoada D. Helena. lol


----------



## rozzo (1 Dez 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ora vim agora duma "caçada" à Serra de Sintra, visto hoje ser o dia mais frio, e ainda sobrarem alguns aguaceiros.. 
E cá está o resultado!   












Pronto, desculpem pela qualidade, nada de jeito.. É o que se arranjo, e já foi muito, tendo em conta o local!  

Resumindo, foram tiradas no parque abaixo do palácio da pena,portanto a uns 450m imagino eu..
Começou a chover, entretanto por segundos pareceu-me sleet, mas foi tão breve que fiquei na dúvida.. Continuou a chover uns bons minutos, até que a certa altura intensificou.. E durante quase 5min caíu esta "sleet". Não sei o nome mais certo, mas pronto, neve fundida, qualquer coisa.. Granizo não era de certeza 
Depois acalmou e continuou a chover!

Se eu soubesse... Ainda tinha pago o roubo de bilhete para subir lá acima aos jardins do palácio, que ainda devem ser mais uns 50-100m e faz alguma diferença!!


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2008 às 12:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Lightning disse:


> Já tinha colocado uma questão há já alguns dias que ninguém me chegou a responder. Uma questão para alguns estúpida, mas que tenho curiosidade em saber a resposta: Dada a altura a que me encontro, o que é que tinha que acontecer (combinação de factores) para nevar aqui?



Muita sorte!!!! ( e contra mim falo, já que somos vizinhos)...
De qualquer forma, se existisse um episódio como o que aconteceu há 2 anos em Lisboa, e onde nevou na Charneca de Caparica, onde eu vivia na altura, nada impede que isso aconteça... mas onde vivemos, dificilmente temos os 2 factores necessários em simultâneo, frio suficiente e precipitação... é pena...
Temos que nos deslocar para ir atrás dela, o que tem vantagens, pois ficamos a conhecer novos locais, e fomentamos o turismo nacional...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2008 às 12:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui está a escurecer bastante a norte, vai chover  estou com 7.4ºC.


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 12:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mr. phillip disse:


> Muita sorte!!!! ( e contra mim falo, já que somos vizinhos)...
> De qualquer forma, se existisse um episódio como o que aconteceu há 2 anos em Lisboa, e onde nevou na Charneca de Caparica, onde eu vivia na altura, nada impede que isso aconteça... mas onde vivemos, dificilmente temos os 2 factores necessários em simultâneo, frio suficiente e precipitação... é pena...
> Temos que nos deslocar para ir atrás dela, o que tem vantagens, pois ficamos a conhecer novos locais, e fomentamos o turismo nacional...



Sim, lembro-me bem desse dia... 

E de resto concordo plenamente contigo


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2008 às 13:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> Realmente é bem verdade.
> Todos os anos costuma cair, mas são fracos. Antigamente é que era, dizem os antigos.
> Na minha idade apenas me lembro de um grande nevão de 1994 penso que em Janeiro ou fevereiro se não estou em erro.
> Mas este também não lhe fica nada atrás. Talvez estejam equiparados.
> Abençoada D. Helena. lol



Esse tal nevão foi em Fevereiro de 1994.

Fico contente com o facto de terem gostado desta Depressão «Helena»


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 13:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Exactamente, *rozzo*. 
Penso que é aqui que está a confusão entre neve e esse sleet/graupel.
Os flocos de neve têm dimensões maiores e nota-se uma certa diferença, embora essa diferença por vezes não seja muito perceptível. 

Já agora, sabes qual era a temperatura no local ?


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 13:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguém sabe qual é a cota de neve aqui para a zona da serra de aire


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2008 às 13:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia

Por Abrantes céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado
Agora 8.0ºC

Choveu durante toda a noite mas a temperatura não desceu dos 3.8ºC


----------



## jonaslor (1 Dez 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*Hoje de manha. 1/12/2008
*


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 13:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais um aguaceiro a caminho. A temperatura subiu até aos 9,4º. Vamos lá ver no que isto vai dar...


----------



## Santos (1 Dez 2008 às 13:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde,

Informo que entre as 11 e as 11.30 da manhã caiu água neve por estes lados.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Dez 2008 às 13:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



thunderboy disse:


> Alguém sabe qual é a cota de neve aqui para a zona da serra de aire



cota nesta altura nessa zona anda pelos 700 800 metros


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Dez 2008 às 13:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

o santos telefonou e disse que estava a cair agua neve ao pé da casa dele ( serra do socorro ) aqui bem junto a A8

neste momento aqui em Almoinha 8.3º, vento fraco, vindo de noroeste uma uma formação bastante carregada.

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 13:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Santos disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Informo que entre as 11 e as 11.30 da manhã caiu água neve por estes lados.



Excelente registo. 
Um membro de Alenquer confirma uma temperatura na casa dos 3 ºC aquando desse aguaceiro.
Quanto registavas durante a queda desse aguaceiro de água-neve ?


----------



## Almeida (1 Dez 2008 às 13:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



thunderboy disse:


> Alguém sabe qual é a cota de neve aqui para a zona da serra de aire



Boas , sou novo por aqui e vivo nos arredores de Leiria .. Esta depressão tem sido imprevisível e mesmo que o seu fim esteja a vista é de acompanhar até á ultima ..

acho que há a possibilidade de nas serras de Aire e Candeeiros  já ter caido algo ( nos pontos mais elevados ) embora tenha derretido  de seguida , já que não avisto nada de onde moro ( isto é uma opinião , não tenho confirmação de nada )

Por aqui a temperatura segue na casa dos 6,5º  +- , com chuva fraca


----------



## squidward (1 Dez 2008 às 13:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

nesta madrugada choveu com 5.7ºC mas a mínima atingiu os 4.7ºC...não sei se estava a chover com essa temp. pois estava a dormir
Admiro-me não ter caído nada no Montejunto...ainda tirei uma foto ao topo para ver se via algo, mas nada...aparentemente
Talvez até tenha caído alguma neve, mas deve de ter derretido de seguida.

por aqui 8.6ºC e céu nublado com abertas


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 13:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas

Aqui está coberto e não tarda está ai mais um aguaceiro a temperatura não sobe muito e estou com 7,3ºC...na Arrábida nos seus pouco mais de 500metros acredito que se consiga ver alguma coisa


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 13:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Incrível ....
Na Gardunha cai neve outra vez e eu aqui com *7,8ºC* e o céu com muitas abertas.


----------



## Santos (1 Dez 2008 às 13:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Excelente registo.
> Um membro de Alenquer confirma uma temperatura na casa dos 3 ºC aquando desse aguaceiro.
> Quanto registavas durante a queda desse aguaceiro de água-neve ?



Daniel não sei a temperatura pois estava a por combustível e ando num carro que é da oficina (o meu está na revisão).
Por alto talvez uns 3º .

O senhor da bomba (terra pequena) até me pagou um cafézinho com o entusiasmo eheh


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2008 às 13:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

um pouco de sorte e quarta feia ainda temos festa 
o IM vai baixando a cota de neve
agora é para os 1100, mas já teve nos 1400 no sábado.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 13:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Do lado Norte o céu está escuro...
Mas aqui está praticamente limpo e a temperatura vai subindo...
T: *8,0ºC*
HR: *58%*
P: *1014,1mb/hPa*


----------



## madzoid (1 Dez 2008 às 13:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Eu tive na Serra do Montejunto pelas 11:10 e ainda vi a cair água neve mas so durante 5 minutos, parou totalmente. Ainda vi vestigios de neve como podem ver nas fotos embora tudo parecia ja tar a derreter. A serra deve ter pena de não ser mais alta 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luismad/sets/72157606353043399/

Desculpem tar a por no flickr, mas agora vou almoçar , de qualquer forma depois apago estas fotos daqui uma semana talvez.


----------



## jonaslor (1 Dez 2008 às 13:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> um pouco de sorte e quarta feia ainda temos festa
> o IM vai baixando a cota de neve
> agora é para os 1100, mas já teve nos 1400 no sábado.



O pior é a precipitação, que provavelmente de ser muito pouca.


----------



## Santos (1 Dez 2008 às 13:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



madzoid disse:


> Eu tive na Serra do Montejunto pelas 11:10 e ainda vi a cair água neve mas so durante 5 minutos, parou totalmente. Ainda vi vestigios de neve como podem ver nas fotos embora tudo parecia ja tar a derreter.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/luismad/
> 
> Desculpem tar a por no flickr, mas agora vou almoçar , de qualquer forma depois apago estas fotos daqui uma semana talvez.


Excelente registo Madzoid


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 13:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



jonaslor disse:


> O pior é a precipitação, que provavelmente de ser muito pouca.



Essa volta já na quinta-feira, em força, juntamente com vento forte, segundo me disseram.


----------



## squidward (1 Dez 2008 às 13:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



madzoid disse:


> Eu tive na Serra do Montejunto pelas 11:10 e ainda vi a cair água neve mas so durante 5 minutos, parou totalmente. Ainda vi vestigios de neve como podem ver nas fotos embora tudo parecia ja tar a derreter. A serra deve ter pena de não ser mais alta
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/luismad/sets/72157606353043399/
> 
> Desculpem tar a por no flickr, mas agora vou almoçar , de qualquer forma depois apago estas fotos daqui uma semana talvez.



Obrigado pelo Registo
Bem desconfiava que hoje tinha nevado no Montejunto...mesmo que tenha sido pouco...é pena


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2008 às 13:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui chove q.b para manter a temperatura estável nos 6.8ºC/6.9ºC


----------



## Sanxito (1 Dez 2008 às 14:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas pessoal, por aqui sigo com 9,2ºc , tive minima de 6,9ºc e a máxima até agora registada ficou pelos 9,6ºc...
Vou beber café e seguir até á arrabida


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 14:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu nublado e nada de chuva desde as 8h

Temp: *11,8ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## CidadeNeve (1 Dez 2008 às 14:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agradeço as informações relativas ao nosso querido grannevada. ficam as aventuras destes dias dedicadas a ele! que a sua meteoloucura e pioneirismo sejam nossos modelos! 

Pela Covilhã o frio está instalado e a vai chuviscando, nevando, nada de interessante excepto o apagão geral a meio da manhã, provavelmente por sobrecarga. 

cumprimentos


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 14:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temperatura a descer. Neste momento 9,1º. Vem aí sol


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Dez 2008 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas!

Esta noite aqui a temperatura rondou os *2ºC* e com precipitação... Durante uma aberta os carros ainda chegaram a congelar, derretendo depois com a chuva.
Agora estou com *4.8ºC*

Hoje de manha para surpresa minha vejo algumas serras em volta com alguma neve. Serras em que nao é muito habitual nevar, ja que não tem muita altitude.

Claro, peguei no carro e fui ver um bocadinho mais de perto.... 

Ai estão as fotos.... tiradas por volta das 13h


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bem por aqui tá tudo calmo.
uma temperatura de 3.2 graus ceu nublado, mas não deve cair mais nada de nada, esta noite deve vir ai uma giada e fica tudo petrificado


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Dez 2008 às 14:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

aqui volta a chover, vento fraco, 6.9º 

estamos em directo no meteoalerta tv a mostrar uma célula a passar na Arrábida.

abraços


----------



## rozzo (1 Dez 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Exactamente, *rozzo*.
> Penso que é aqui que está a confusão entre neve e esse sleet/graupel.
> Os flocos de neve têm dimensões maiores e nota-se uma certa diferença, embora essa diferença por vezes não seja muito perceptível.
> 
> Já agora, sabes qual era a temperatura no local ?



Não sei Daniel.. Mas arriscaria uns 7 antes do aguaceiro, e uns 4/5 no final.. Mas tou a mandar para o ar, pela sensação apenas....

Pois eu penso que ali caiu uma mistura de chuva/água-neve/graupel..
Apesar de não ter a certeza da definição de graupel.. Mas como algumas partículas caíam bem sólidas mas sem ser granizo, bastante diferente.. Poderia ser o tal graupel. Quanto à neve, também havia mas derretida, bastante derretida claro.. Isso notava-se melhor olhando para o vidro do carro e ver o padrão..


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 14:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Os nossos aventureiros estão em Oleveira de Azeméis com 6,6ºC e céu muito nublado!!

---------------

Eu aqui em Gaia, céu nublado
Temp: *10,5ºC*
Hum: *88%*(ta a descer)

Maxima ate ao momento *12,1ºC*

--------------

Godzila.. Não se escreve giada.. mas sim geada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Dez 2008 às 14:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Tarde

Por aqui desde a 10 da manhã que não chove, o céu encontra-se nublado com abertas e estão 10.5ºC


----------



## rogers (1 Dez 2008 às 14:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem! Que fim de semana mais excitante!

Por aqui por Paços de Ferreira nevou sem acumular pela madrugada do Sábado para domingo, as 9:00 e ao 12:00 nos sítios mais altos como sanfins. Eu estive no monte em Penamaior e vi nevar durante 10min. mas logo a seguir virou chuva e parou. 

Será que isso é um prenuncio do Inverno que iremos ter? Sempre com nortadas e neve? É melhor eu comprar um ar condicionado pois a minha casa é muiiiiiito fria, acho que aqui dentro deve estar uns 5ºC!!!


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 14:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ta a chover, a temperatura já desce.. *9,1ºC* e 79% de humidade

-------------

Os nossos aventureiros dizeram que viram grandes acumulaçoes nas encostas de montemuro quando passaram em Arouca... Tá a chover a 11Km a norte da Agueda com *6,5ºC*


----------



## PDias (1 Dez 2008 às 14:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Santos disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Informo que entre as 11 e as 11.30 da manhã caiu água neve por estes lados.



Boa tarde, eu confirmo exactamente o mesmo por volta dessa hora. Agora chove com 4,8ºC.


----------



## storm (1 Dez 2008 às 14:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



madzoid disse:


> Eu tive na Serra do Montejunto pelas 11:10 e ainda vi a cair água neve mas so durante 5 minutos, parou totalmente. Ainda vi vestigios de neve como podem ver nas fotos embora tudo parecia ja tar a derreter. A serra deve ter pena de não ser mais alta
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/luismad/sets/72157606353043399/
> 
> Desculpem tar a por no flickr, mas agora vou almoçar , de qualquer forma depois apago estas fotos daqui uma semana talvez.



Bom registo, afinal o Montejunto sempre teve direito a ver a neve

Esta manha foi uma manha de aguaceiros moderados, esteve cerca de 1h sempre a chover sem parar sempre em regime moderado.
Desde a 13:30 até perto das 14:15 esteve sempre a chover moderado.
Neste momento o sol espreita, e sigo com 9.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui agora não chove mas desde aquele aguaceiro do fim da manha em que a temperatura desceu até aos 5,7ºC que não tive ainda mais de 7ºC  para de dia e nesta zona está muito bom!

Agora 7,4ºC,  75%HR, 1013hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## HotSpot (1 Dez 2008 às 14:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Máximo Hoje:  12.3 ºC (11:27) 
Mínimo Hoje:  4.9 ºC (06:20) 

Agora estão 9,0ºC  e tenho acumulados 3,8mm de precipitação.

De notar as rajadas que anunciam a aproximação das celulas. Rajada Máxima de 62,7 km/h e windchill minimo de -0,1ºC 

Hoje é o dia em que a atmosfera está mais fria, portanto alguma surpresa pode acontecer nas próximas horas.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Os aventureiros estão na IC2 a passar por Agueda sem chuva e com *7,9ºC*

Em Gaia, chuva
Temp: *7,7ºC*
Hum: *84%*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2008 às 14:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui tudo muito murcho, tá nublado e estou com 7.6ºC.

Penso que a chuva está a chegar ao fim  o vento está calmo e a pressão já vai nos 1013.8hpa.


----------



## Santos (1 Dez 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



PDias disse:


> Boa tarde, eu confirmo exactamente o mesmo por volta dessa hora. Agora chove com 4,8ºC.



Fantástico PDias

Já agora acrescentaria que me encontrava a uma altitude de não mais de 220m na altura

Tive à pouco conechimento que em Sobral de Monte Agraço por volta das 5 da manhã aconteceu com maior intensidade


----------



## Acardoso (1 Dez 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

bem o céu por aqui esta com algumas abertas mas já se vêem umas nuvens bem escuras ao longe
será que ainda vai ai uma chuvita 

estou com...
8.6ºC
humidade: 86%
pressão: 1002.6hpa
vento fraco de NW


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui tudo muito murcho, tá nublado e estou com 7.6ºC.
> 
> Penso que a chuva está a chegar ao fim  o vento está calmo e a pressão já vai nos 1013.8hpa.



Pois, parece que a chuva chegou ao fim

Aqui estão *7,3ºC* a chuva parou
a humidade subiu aos 87%
A pressão ta de 1014.9hPa


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 15:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

_Anadia_
Sem chuva e *8,2ºC*

_Gaia_
Sem chuva e *7,1ºC*


----------



## ACalado (1 Dez 2008 às 15:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui caem os últimos flocos deste evento será a despedida


----------



## StormFairy (1 Dez 2008 às 15:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Olhando para a imagem de satélite parece-me a mim que pelas 15.45 mais coisa menos coisa vamos ter uma célula a passar mesmo em cima de nós (Setubal e arredores) estou certa ???


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 15:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu com boas abertas aqui. O sol de vez em quando espreita. A temperatura subiu para os 9,6º. Será que é o final?...


----------



## HotSpot (1 Dez 2008 às 15:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



StormFairy disse:


> Olhando para a imagem de satélite parece-me a mim que pelas 15.45 mais coisa menos coisa vamos ter uma célula a passar mesmo em cima de nós (Setubal e arredores) estou certa ???



Talvez apanhe Setubal mas parece que vai passar um pouco mais pelo interior.


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2008 às 15:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> estamos em directo no meteoalerta tv a mostrar uma célula a passar na Arrábida.



A célula era bem escura quando passou sobre o mar a sul daqui.

(Há 25m atrás)


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 15:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



StormFairy disse:


> Olhando para a imagem de satélite parece-me a mim que pelas 15.45 mais coisa menos coisa vamos ter uma célula a passar mesmo em cima de nós (Setubal e arredores) estou certa ???



Sim...pode vir agora um  depois já me parece difícil  

Aqui agora está sol e 7,6ºC


----------



## PDias (1 Dez 2008 às 15:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Santos disse:


> Daniel não sei a temperatura pois estava a por combustível e ando num carro que é da oficina (o meu está na revisão).
> Por alto talvez uns 3º .
> 
> O senhor da bomba (terra pequena) até me pagou um cafézinho com o entusiasmo eheh



Exactamente, fui eu que por volta dessa hora tinha 3,4ºC  a chover, e por períodos era água-neve, eu estou do lado sul de Montejunto numa aldeia junto à Merceana. Agora não chove e tenho 5,3ºC.


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 15:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



StormFairy disse:


> Olhando para a imagem de satélite parece-me a mim que pelas 15.45 mais coisa menos coisa vamos ter uma célula a passar mesmo em cima de nós (Setubal e arredores) estou certa ???



Era bom que passasse por aqui nem que fosse de raspão.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não sei se será o fim...
Ainda há ali muita actividade.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui o céu ficou coberto por uma enorme nuvem escura e a temperatura saltou dos *8,4ºC* para os *6,3ºC* .


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2008 às 15:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A imagem de satélite do Sat24/Eumetsat sofreu hoje uma estranha calibração com tudo a ser empurrado para sul. 
Malta do norte, queixem-se, que vos estão a roubar a chuva ou o S.Pedro carregou no botão errado 


*Entre as 13:45 e as 14:00*


----------



## squidward (1 Dez 2008 às 15:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

pelo que vi no radar, acho que já não chove mais por aqui

e já vou com 10.7ºC


----------



## criz0r (1 Dez 2008 às 15:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas tardes, por aqui o Sol vai espreitando e as nuvens parecem estar a querer despedir-se..penso que se vier algum Aguaceiro agora deverá ser muito fraquinho mas o ambiente lá fora continua  . Vento fraco de NW e temperatura nos 9,4ºC.


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 15:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> A imagem de satélite do Sat24/Eumetsat sofreu hoje uma estranha calibração com tudo a ser empurrado para *sul*.
> Malta do norte, queixem-se, que vos estão a roubar a chuva ou o S.Pedro carregou no botão errado
> 
> 
> *Entre as 13:45 e as 14:00*



Sul é para aqui...


----------



## DRC (1 Dez 2008 às 15:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acaba mesmo agora de cair um
aguaceiro forte que penso ser
o último desta "Helena".
A temperatura desceu bem á passagem desta chuvada!


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2008 às 15:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua o dia frio por aqui, com o céu já menos carregado, já se vê o sol a espaços.
A temperatura não passa dos 7.5ºC...
Amanhã já estou de regresso ao estio de Corroios...


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 15:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O céu está *PRETO*!!! 

A temperatura subiu para os 10,4º. Não há vento. Vem na minha direcção. Posso mesmo afirmar que é impossível ela passar sem deixar uma pinga que seja


----------



## HotSpot (1 Dez 2008 às 15:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Uma celula activa a norte possibilitou esta foto de um arco-iris:


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 15:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pessoal de Lisboa que se passa ai??vejo no satélite uma boa célula ai


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Dez 2008 às 15:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

vem outra célula no mesmo sentido , um pouco mais a norte que a das 13h

está em directo claro 

abraços


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Pessoal de Lisboa que se passa ai??vejo no satélite uma boa célula ai



Boa é dizer...

E pronto, começou a chover


----------



## mocha (1 Dez 2008 às 15:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ta a chegar aqui se ficar sem net ja sabem,


----------



## iceworld (1 Dez 2008 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por volta das 12h00 chovia e estavam 5º, resolvi meter-me no carro e subir aqui perto ao Senhor da Serra(350m) e o carro marcava 3º e chovia. Dali tem-se vistas óptimas para a Serra da Lousã que parecia estar a levar novo carregamento. 
O que mais me espantou e impressionou foi a que na rádio (antena1) dizerem que estava a nevar na Figueira da Foz!!  Fiquei surpreso e aborrecido   pois aqui nunca se passa nada e a Figueira tem tido umas visitas da neve nos últimos episódios mais abrangentes.
Alguém pode confirmar esta noticia da Figueira da Foz?? Ficava bem no mapa!!
Agora 7º com umas nuvens  a ameaçar mais uns aguaceiros


----------



## criz0r (1 Dez 2008 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Lá uma boa Célula ela é e por onde passar vai descarregar bem..mas mais uma vez está a passar aqui de raspão


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 16:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> Lá uma boa Célula ela é e por onde passar vai descarregar bem..mas mais uma vez está a passar aqui de raspão



Aqui ainda chove moderado, não perçebo como é que tá a passar de raspão aí...


----------



## CidadeNeve (1 Dez 2008 às 16:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Confirmo a informação do spirit. Nevou ligeiramente como despedida... Fui "num instante" ver como está a serra e posso dizer que nunca a tinha visto assim. Há neve logo logo a seguir à covilhã e deve ter seguramente meio metro ou mais em alguns lugares. a brancura é tanta faz dor de cabeça... 
quase tao grande dor de cabeça como a causada pelos incautos turistas que teimam em estacionar os carros nas bermas, que teimam em parar de repente, em cima de gelo para ver a paisagem ou então que se lembram de descer a dez à hora porque acham que as correntes para o gelo são o novo acessório de moda no carro!!!! 

Por favor, podiamos ser mais pequenos? 

fica o desabafo...


----------



## criz0r (1 Dez 2008 às 16:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sim aqui também chove mas se reparares bem nas cordas de chuva o principal dela está a descarregar na Costa Caparica/Oceano .


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 16:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> Sim aqui também chove mas se reparares bem nas cordas de chuva o principal dela está a descarregar na Costa Caparica/Oceano .



Pois... Mas será que ainda vem mais alguma coisa até à noite?


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2008 às 16:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas pessoal

por cá já pouco chove apenas um ou outro pequeno aguaceiro
o céu já está quase limpo

A norte, para os lados da Beira Baixa, é que se veem ainda bastantes nuvens

A temperatura já começou a sua descida, vai nos 7.5ºC

A máxima foi de 8.4ºC

Se não chover mais ainda deve ser batida a minima antes da meia noite que foi de 3.8ºC


----------



## Stinger (1 Dez 2008 às 16:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pessoal para quem quiser umas fotos do evento em valongo tem aqui 2 fotos http://forum.autohoje.com/showthread.php?t=64338


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 16:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ceú pouco nublado e *7,5ºC* com 90% de humidade

----

Por voltas das 15h26 o André e o Gil encontravam-se em Coimbra com céu nublado, mas com muito sol e *9,5ºC* com radiação


----------



## criz0r (1 Dez 2008 às 16:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ficam aqui 2 fotos de uma Célula de ontem que despejou por aqui 3-4 minutos de Boa chuva e granizo  












O meu telemóvel sucks


----------



## HotSpot (1 Dez 2008 às 16:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui também chove bem agora, já posto fotos da celula em aproximação.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 16:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem que nuvens tão carregadas estas  

8,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 16:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Os nossos aventureiros ja se aproximam de Leiria com *7,5ºC* e muitas nuvens, mas dizem que não chove desde Anadia


----------



## Acardoso (1 Dez 2008 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ja chove...
nao deve ser é por muito tempo
ja se vêem algumas abertas...
a temperatura ja desce...7.7ºC


----------



## criz0r (1 Dez 2008 às 16:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Lightning disse:


> Pois... Mas será que ainda vem mais alguma coisa até à noite?



Olhando para o sat24 e para o Satélite do IM penso que se passar algo por aqui serão apenas aguaceiros fracos/Moderados como este de agora mas esta Dona Helena tem estado muito imprevisível


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Dez 2008 às 16:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabei de passar há pouco na A29 aqui em Gaia a caminho de casa e ao longe via-se uma cobertura brutal de neve na Serra da Freita (julgo), não me lembro de a ver com tanta neve.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Dez 2008 às 16:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui estão as fotos da celula que passou agora aqui:


----------



## salgado (1 Dez 2008 às 16:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

no sabugal ocorreu agora um aguaceiro fraquinho de neve, mas muito miudinha. temperatura está nos 2º.


----------



## Stinger (1 Dez 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> Acabei de passar há pouco na A29 aqui em Gaia a caminho de casa e ao longe via-se uma cobertura brutal de neve na Serra da Freita (julgo), não me lembro de a ver com tanta neve.



É natural tendo ela 1000 metros


----------



## Filipe (1 Dez 2008 às 16:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Tarde! vou tentar ainda hoje por umas fotos e ou videos da neve que caiu no sábado por aqui.
Já esteve a nevar hoje... ainda existe alguma neve em algum canto mais frio... neste momento 0,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 16:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não chove e a temperatura continua a descer.
Tenho neste momento uma temperatura de *6,7 ºC*.


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Dez 2008 às 16:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

está a deslocar-se  de Norte para Sul em frente ao Cabo Espichel uma enorme célula. sempre junto a costa, numa direcção um pouco diferente das outras é a primeira naquele sentido,  e a 1 que não entra em terra.  aqui nesta zona. 

abraços


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 16:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Que bela chuvada que acaba de cair aqui deu para 1,1mm e continua a chover, a temperatura cai e vou com 6,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2008 às 16:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas por aqui tudo calmo tirando o 5.6ºc a descer bem.


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2008 às 16:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde 
aqui por Bragança o céu apresenta algumas nuvens.
Estão 3.7ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 17:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Um imagem da célula depois de passar:








Tenho agora *6,5ºC*


----------



## Acardoso (1 Dez 2008 às 17:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu parcialmente limpo...já não deve haver mais festa por hoje
A temperatura continua a descer...6.9ºC: cold:


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 17:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já se encontram nos _Candeeiros_
Temp: *7,1ºC*
E céu muito nublado

_Gaia_
Céu pouco nublado
Temp: *7,0ºC*
Hum: *89%*


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Dez 2008 às 17:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

está a aproximar mais uma grande célula, está neste momento em frente ao cabo da roca, vamos ver se aqui o litoral centro apanha com mais esta ou se segue para baixo sempre junto a costa.

Já se conseguem ver em directo no sitio do costume,  

abraços


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2008 às 17:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui 2,6ºC e o céu com muitas abertas.

Esta tarde na Nogueira.


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Dez 2008 às 17:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde!
Com céu pouco nublado e a temperatura a descer 7ºC
Este vai ser um fim de semana sem dúvida para mais tarde recordar!!
( frio, neve, granizo, trovoada, vento forte, )


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 17:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tenho agora 6,3ºc vento fraco e o céu a ficar limpo, para mim está terminado este episódio de tempo lindo  agora fica o frio hoje e amanha mas seco  venha quarta para mais uma chuvinha boa


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2008 às 17:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde
> aqui por Bragança o céu apresenta algumas nuvens.
> Estão 3.7ºC



Ainda há neve acumulada em Bragança, nos locais abrigados?


----------



## Nuno (1 Dez 2008 às 17:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui céu limpo vento fraco e 5,9ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2008 às 17:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mr. phillip disse:


> Ainda há neve acumulada em Bragança, nos locais abrigados?



Sim, à sombra ainda resistem uns pedaços de neve gelada.


----------



## storm (1 Dez 2008 às 17:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Desde o meu ultimo post que não choveu mais apesar de as nuvens terem estado muito ameaçadoras, vento praticamente enessistente.

Temperatura actual: 8.5ºC


----------



## Nunotex (1 Dez 2008 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui em Braga esteve calmo durante o dia!
Mas agora estão a chegar umas nuvens bastante negras!
A temperatura esta a descer, já vai nos 4,5º
vamos ver o que tras!


----------



## Nunotex (1 Dez 2008 às 17:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## Redfish (1 Dez 2008 às 17:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aguaceiros e uma temperatura de 7º por aqui 
Vamos ver se o Benfica aquece esta noite


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2008 às 17:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas por aqui já anoiteceu e céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco W.

A temperatura vai nos 4.6ºc pressão 1015hpa 72%hr.


----------



## RMira (1 Dez 2008 às 17:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Redfish disse:


> Vamos ver se o Benfica aquece esta noite



Pessoalmente espero que não  (saiba-se lá porquê )


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 17:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A lua está gira com um satélite tão perto dela   Afinal é um planeta :P








6,3ºC


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Dez 2008 às 17:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temos uma célula enorme em desemvolvimento aqui junto da costa para animar este fim de tarde!!






[/URL]

[/IMG]


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2008 às 18:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mirones disse:


> Pessoalmente espero que não  (saiba-se lá porquê )



Por aqui 5.9ºC e o céu a limpar a olhos vistos. Em relação ao Benfica, aquecerá concerteza e o vitória fará uma boa época, mas hoje não pode ser...
Será o fim da D. Helena??


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 18:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Lá fora estão *3,6ºC* e HR a *70%*.

De tarde ainda apareceram umas nuvens ameaçadores mas acabou por não chover nada.


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 18:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vejo algumas células por cima de Lisboa neste momento. Algumas delas estão a vir nesta direcção, mas muito lentamente. Gostava de chegar ainda antes da meia-noite aos 5 mm...


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2008 às 18:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Parece que estou a querer fazer um funeral antecipado à Helena...
Está a cair um grande aguaceiro...


----------



## apaxe (1 Dez 2008 às 18:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

No Entroncamento não temos o fenómeno mais desejado, mas temos neste momento 4º.
Céu parcialmente limpo.


----------



## J.S. (1 Dez 2008 às 18:18)

*Neve Portuguesa na televisão Holandesa*

Durante "O Tempo" o nosso weatherman Erwin Kroll (sempre muito enthusiaste e ele sabe muito bem sobre ele fala) fala sobre a neve, com filme (perto de Vila Real) no Portugal. Ele disse: "Portugal....não ha muita gente que pensem sobre Portugal com neve. Mas isto acontecei....ve as quelas belas imagens! Esta fantastico, não e?!" 

E estou de acordo! As temperaturas estão muito baxio em todo Portugal continental...E belas photographias aqui! Não so a neve, mas tembem as nuvens (como um shelfcloud sobre Moita)....

Para nos aqui, a Holanda...As temperaturas estão normal. Tivemos neve outra vez ontem e talvez amanhã e quinta feira, um verdadeiro blizzard?? Esta possivel!! Espero que sim, mas esta muito dudoso.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 18:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Esta a chover com *6,4ºC*


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Dez 2008 às 18:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui neste momento:
Temp: 6ºC
Hr: 86%
Pressão: 1016 hpa (a subir).

Infelizmente as células passam no Atlãntico bem longe da costa
Mesmo assim, a Helena foi fantástica!! Uma verdadeira antecipação do Inverno que aí vem


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 18:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Esta a chover com *6,4ºC*



Já parou de chover
Temp: *6,1ºC*
Hum: *91%*


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 18:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite, aqui estão 5.0ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 18:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui os aguaceiros só caíram durante a tarde.
Agora o céu está pouco nublado e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 18:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Algumas temperaturas actuais:

Mira Sintra: *6,1 ºC*
Alverca: *6,6 ºC*
Moscavide: *6,6 ºC*
Queluz: *6,7 ºC*
Póvoa de Santa Iria: *6,9 ºC*

---

Esta noite, com o céu a limpar, deve arrefecer mais um pouco do que na última noite.


----------



## Lousano (1 Dez 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pela Lousã dia com apenas esporádicos aguaceiros fracos e temperaturas semelhantes ao dia anterior. A noite passada conseguiu oferecer neve a partir a cota 600 mt e com a acumulação à dos dias anteriores consegui definitivamente pintar totalmente de branco as zonas mais altar da serra.


----------



## storm (1 Dez 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temperatura a descer: 7.6ºC

Começa a chover fraco.


----------



## DRC (1 Dez 2008 às 18:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Daniel_vilao se quiseres adicionar aí:

> Póvoa de Santa Iria: *6.9ºC*

> Alverca do Ribatejo: *6.6ºC*

Já agora na minha terra (Sabugal): *0.9ºC*


----------



## Lince (1 Dez 2008 às 18:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Cá estou eu de volta depois de uma falha na internet devido á neve.
O fim de semana ultrapassou a expectativa, já não via nevar assim há muito tempo, a neve ultrapasoou os 25cm em média, acumulando 50cm em algumas zonas. Tenho aqui um montão de fotos para partilhar convosco, só queria que me explicassem como mete-las a todas aqui no forum .São muitas...


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo - 8,2º - Vento nulo - 79% HR - 1017 mb - Acumulado desde as 0h: 3,6 mm...

Se é que já o posso dizer, adeus Helena...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco e 3.4ºc.

Por aqui há mais de 24h que não chove,a HELENA não foi muito generosa em  por estes lados.
Só rendeu alguma chuva nos dois primeiros dias 18.5mm, depois disso foi vê-la passar ao lado.
Quanto ao  foi bem sentido e continua.


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

7,7º a esta hora...  

Esta madrugada, como a temp. ainda vai descer mais, se chovesse aí sim é que havia probabilidade de nevar...


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Temp: *5,3ºC*
Hum: *87%*

Céu limpo


----------



## Sanxito (1 Dez 2008 às 19:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas pessoal, regressei agora do meu passeio pela Arrábida, a célula de que falaram descarregou bem pelas 17h00, a temperatura desceu abruptamente, com 5,8ºc pelas 16h33 e o minimo registado de 2,9ºc ás 17h07. Quando cheguei pelas 16h04 registei 6,4ºc. Choveu com intensidade mas nem um floco perdido, talvez pelos 500 metros tivesse visto 1 ou outro, já que estes registos são a cerca de 400 metros. Fez bastante vento também, o wind chill deve ter sido interessante, enfim foi uma tarde gira , agora aqui por casa sigo com 7,8ºc. mais logo vou postar algumas fotos..


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2008 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está a arrefecer bem por aqui: 4.9ºC...
Parece-me que a mínima de hoje (3.3ºC) vai ser batida...


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2008 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Lince disse:


> Cá estou eu de volta depois de uma falha na internet devido á neve.
> O fim de semana ultrapassou a expectativa, já não via nevar assim há muito tempo, a neve ultrapasoou os 25cm em média, acumulando 50cm em algumas zonas. Tenho aqui um montão de fotos para partilhar convosco, só queria que me explicassem como mete-las a todas aqui no forum .São muitas...



Olá lince, já estávamos ansiosos por notícias tuas. Verifica as tuas mensagens privadas pois enviei uma com instruções.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Daniel_vilao se quiseres adicionar aí:
> 
> > Póvoa de Santa Iria: *6.9ºC*
> 
> ...



Já adicionei. 

Já agora, tens alguém a fazer registos em Alverca também ?

Quanto tiveste de mínima e máxima hoje, pela Póvoa de Santa Iria ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 19:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá, sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e *6,3 ºC*.


----------



## DRC (1 Dez 2008 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Soube a temperatura em Alverca
através de um amigo que se encontrava lá.

Hoje tive de máxima 10.8ºC.
(Bem frescote! xD)

PS: Não sei a mínima pois fiquei sem pilhas durante a madrugada.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já estão 3.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Hoje tive de máxima 10.8ºC.
> (Bem frescote! xD)
> 
> PS: Não sei a mínima pois fiquei sem pilhas durante a madrugada.



E, por aqui, a máxima foi de *10,2 ºC* às 11:30h.
Quando a tarde começou já estava na casa dos 9 ºC e acabou por descer aos 6/7 ºC durante grande parte da tarde.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo e *4,7ºC*
Hum: *89%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 20:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



thunderboy disse:


> Já estão 3.1ºC



O céu deve ter limpado aí.


----------



## DRC (1 Dez 2008 às 20:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Daniel_Vilao já reparaste que a temperatura em Moscavide é sempre um pouco mais baixa que aqui na Póvoa de Sta Iria?

Exemplo das máximas de hoje.

*MOSCAVIDE: 10.2ºC
PÓVOA DE SANTA IRIA: 10.8ºC*

Porque será isto, uma vez que estamos a apenas 5 km de distância?


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 20:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sim, ele tem estado praticamente limpo desde as 17h+-.


----------



## meteo (1 Dez 2008 às 20:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Santos disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Informo que entre as 11 e as 11.30 da manhã caiu água neve por estes lados.


 não vi..estas muito afastado do Vimeiro?


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 20:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Apareceram umas nuvens e a temperatura subiu aos 4.0ºC.


----------



## storm (1 Dez 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Volta a chover fraco.
Temperatura nos 7.8ºC, raio sempre que começa a chover a temperatura sobe.

Desculpem lá a pergunta *meteo*,*Santos* mas é Vimeiro da Lourinha?


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 20:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pessoal os meus olhos não acreditam no que vêem... Vêm aí duas células, estão neste momento em cima de Lisboa e dirigem-se para cá. Céu a ficar muito nublado neste momento. 7,3º


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 20:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas

Aqui céu limpo e 6,9ºC a minha máxima não foi alem dos 10,3ºC e foi de manha com céu pouco nublado porque depois nunca mais passou dos 8ºC sempre abaixo


----------



## meteo (1 Dez 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



storm disse:


> Volta a chover fraco.
> Temperatura nos 7.8ºC, raio sempre que começa a chover a temperatura sobe.
> 
> Desculpem lá a pergunta *meteo*,*Santos* *mas é Vimeiro da Lourinha?*


 sim,esse mesmo


----------



## Nunotex (1 Dez 2008 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já repararam que o IM retirou os avisos em alguns distritos!!!
No Norte já tá tudo verde!
Não foram eles que avisaram que esta noite as temperaturas vão descer!!!???
Alguem me explique!!


----------



## Santos (1 Dez 2008 às 20:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



meteo disse:


> sim,esse mesmo



Sim, não estou na zona da Vimeiro, estou para os lados de Sobral Monte Agraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 20:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Daniel_Vilao já reparaste que a temperatura em Moscavide é sempre um pouco mais baixa que aqui na Póvoa de Sta Iria?
> 
> Exemplo das máximas de hoje.
> 
> ...



Nada de mais, diferenças locais.
Provavelmente a tua zona não arrefece tanto como esta.
Outra coisa será também a fiabilidade dos sensores e a instalação deles, já que a minha estação está equipada com um Radiation Shield, que protege o sensor da radiação solar.

Mas não me parece que haja aí nada de especial nos teus dados, penso que são diferenças locais e normais, afinal são só 0,6 ºC de diferença.


----------



## meteo (1 Dez 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Santos disse:


> Sim, não estou na zona da Vimeiro, estou para os lados de Sobral Monte Agraço



ah ok 
bem estava achar estranho..nevar aqui,os meus avos so viram no ano de 2006 apesar de a essa hora reparar estar muito frio e também passou um aguaceiro forte!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 20:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chegam agora algumas nuvens e a temperatura sobe para os *6,8 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2008 às 20:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Chegado a casa depois de um fim-de-semana que... Enfim...
Planeado na 2ª semana de Setembro. Nunca pensei ter tanta sorte. Nunca, nunca!
Mas ainda bem que assim o foi. Destino: Aveiro-Porto-Braga e um saltinho à Peneda. 
Mais tarde virão os relatos, as fotos e os vídeos, de dias meteorologicamente espectaculares. 

O maior nevão dos últimos 20 anos, dizem alguns. Na terra dos meus pais, Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, a zona norte do distrito de Viseu, diz a minha tia que não via tal camada de neve há pelo menos 15 anos. As estradas de acesso à aldeia estão intransitáveis desde sexta-feira ao fim da tarde. E assim permanecem.
E por muitas das aldeias em redor, a situação é a mesma. Foi engraçado ver o telejornal da noite da TVI, começar exactamente com as imagens do distrito de Viseu na zona de Castro Daire norte. Deviam ter subido mais um bocadinho!

-------------

Bem, para já fica a situação por aqui em Odivelas:
6,4ºC, 80% de humidade e 6,6mm acumulados.


----------



## DRC (1 Dez 2008 às 20:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pensei que devido ao facto do local onde me encontro ser mais elevado que Moscavide pudesse ter alguma influencia nos dados.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 20:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com:
T: *2,9ºC* 
HR: *73%*
P. *1016,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Santos (1 Dez 2008 às 20:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



meteo disse:


> ah ok
> bem estava achar estranho..nevar aqui,os meus avos so viram no ano de 2006 apesar de a essa hora reparar estar muito frio e também passou um aguaceiro forte!


Pois aí é mais complicado.
Existem outras referências a hoje por estes lados de outros companheiros que também presenciaram o mesmo que eu vi, pelo que aconteceu em várias localidades.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2008 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Acabado de chegar da Neve! Era muita, por toda a região Norte! Até vimos nevar em Braga! Que pontaria!

Cá por Mira-Sintra, foram dias chuvosos, com um total de *49,6mm*, desde dia 25 de Novembro!

As Temperaturas estiveram baixas, e, hoje, registei a Máxima mais baixa do Ano, com *9,5ºC*!

Neste momento tenho 6,1ºC, mas já tive 5,8ºC, há pouco

Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,1ºC


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguém aqui relata chuva em lisboa ou algo parecido?  A célula está neste momento sobre essa zona...


----------



## DRC (1 Dez 2008 às 20:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria choveu á pouco
mas nada de especial.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 20:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com:
T: *2,6ºC*
HR: *73%*
P: *1014,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 20:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Filipe disse:


> ... pois, o problema é não sei coloca-las... alguém pode ajudar?



Filipe, vou mandar-te uma MP a dizer como inseri-las. 

A célula passou e não choveu. Aliás, dividiu-se ao meio.. um para cada lado. A temperatura subiu até aos 8,5º e levantou-se algum vento.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Caiu agora um Aguaceiro Fraco/Moderado, e a Temperatura Mantém-se nos 6,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Lightning disse:


> Alguém aqui relata chuva em lisboa ou algo parecido?  A célula está neste momento sobre essa zona...



Sim, caíram *0,2 mm* durante um pequeno aguaceiro. 
Agora tenho acumulados uns razoáveis *5,6 mm*.


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Será esta a tendência para todo o inverno???
Quem vive a cotas médias do interior centro sabe que o mais comum é nevar entre Janeiro e Fevereiro!
Isto que aconteceu não é normal, pelo que eu julgo que este inverno vai prometer festa.


----------



## hurricane (1 Dez 2008 às 20:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui 5ºC, mas ja teve nos 3ºC.
Mas vai baixar mais, pelo menos é o que acontece. Amanha devera tar uma boa geada!!!


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aproveito para deixar aqui uma foto já tirada com a bomba nova 

Ficou estremecida porque sem querer toquei no tripé enquanto estava a tirar a foto 

É perceptível um bocado da célula que já passou. Ao lado vêem-se 3 pontinhos no céu, são o reflexo dos candeeiros. Espero que gostem.


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Perfect Storm disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Com céu pouco nublado e a temperatura a descer 7ºC
> Este vai ser um fim de semana sem dúvida para mais tarde recordar!!
> ( frio, neve, granizo, trovoada, vento forte, )



E muita chuva.


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2008 às 21:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Perfect Storm disse:


> Por aqui neste momento:
> Temp: 6ºC
> Hr: 86%
> Pressão: 1016 hpa (a subir).
> ...



O inverno vai ser assim?


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2008 às 21:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, regressei agora do meu passeio pela Arrábida, a célula de que falaram descarregou bem pelas 17h00, a temperatura desceu abruptamente, com 5,8ºc pelas 16h33 e o minimo registado de 2,9ºc ás 17h07. Quando cheguei pelas 16h04 registei 6,4ºc. Choveu com intensidade mas nem um floco perdido, talvez pelos 500 metros tivesse visto 1 ou outro, já que estes registos são a cerca de 400 metros. Fez bastante vento também, o wind chill deve ter sido interessante, enfim foi uma tarde gira , agora aqui por casa sigo com 7,8ºc. mais logo vou postar algumas fotos..



Tive ontem perto da Arrábida e tb n vi nada.


----------



## squidward (1 Dez 2008 às 21:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

apanhei alguma chuva com granizo na A8 ao pé de Óbidos.

por aqui céu pouco nublado e estão 6.0ºC


----------



## paricusa (1 Dez 2008 às 21:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas,

Depois de 3 dias pelas terras do barroso, finalmente em casa... No sabado quando ia a caminho de montalegre, encontrei os primeiros vestigios de neve á altitude de 350/380 metros, depois de povoa de lanhoso,que deve ter sido um aguceiro de neve ligeiro durante a noite de de sexta para sabado. A partir da Venda Nova (+-700m) pra cima ja apanhei agueiceiros de neve. Ao chegar á barragem dos pisoes, cerca de 18km de montalegre ja nao se conseguia subir devido á neve que tornava impossivel a subida devido á falta de aderencia dos pneus, tive de esperar 2h debaixo de um forte nevão e ser rebocado pelos bombeiros de montalegre cerca de 5km acima, até ao fim da subida, depois ja se andava bem porque o "limpa neves" ja tinha limpado a estrada. Um Cenário magnifico, tudo coberto por manto de neve... Já em montalegre, o cenario era ainda mais grandioso, cerca de 20/25cm em alguns locais, e a neve a cair... alternando de intensidade.  Hoje fui ate pitões e á serra da mourela (1300m), um vento gélido, alternado por neve fraca, uma altura de neve cerca de 50cms em alguns locais. Ao fim da tarde fui ate á fronteira no geres (portela do homem), mas sem sucesso porque nao se avançava, os carros ja derrapavam nas subidas ingremes antes do posto de controlo, entretanto começou a nevar (+-800m) com alguma intensidade cerca das 16:30h, dei a volta e vim embora. Foi um fds em grande, neve e neve e mais neve!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (1 Dez 2008 às 21:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ola pessoal, agora vi nas Noticias distritos de vila real e viseu os mais afectados pela a neve chegou ao meio metro :| 

Por  acaso não há ninguem por esses lados para eu ver fotografias ...

Hoje aconteceu algo estranho aqui por vale figueira temp min 5.2 ºC  
Temp max 8.3 ºC


----------



## Nunotex (1 Dez 2008 às 21:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui em Braga tá um gelo... estão 2,5º 
O céu esta limpo.
Amanha devo acordar com temp. bem negativas....


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 21:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

sigo com:
T: *2,3ºC*
HR: *73%*
P: *1014,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2008 às 21:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Filipe disse:


> vamos ver se é desta...



 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 21:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Como inserir imagens no forum



Obrigado pela contribuição, Vince. Ninguém melhor do que um administrador para dar uma mãozinha.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 21:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui, as nuvens apenas estagnam a temperatura.
Não chove e a temperatura não desce dos *6,8 ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2008 às 21:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas...por aqui vai-se sentindo o  2.6ºc.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 21:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Não sei porque mas a temperatura não sai dos 7ºC praticamente desde o inicio da tarde ora vai aos 6ºC ora sobe logo para os 7ºC  para o dia frio que tive já era para ir com uns 4 ou 5ºC


----------



## vifra (1 Dez 2008 às 21:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*Chegado a casa aqui estão algumas fotos do grande nevão de 29/11 a 01/12 na aldeia da Gralheira-Cinfães, na serra de Montemuro.*


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 21:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a descer devagarinho.

T: *2,2ºC*
HR: *74%*
P: *1014,4mb/hPa*


Belas fotos!!!


----------



## storm (1 Dez 2008 às 21:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Santos disse:


> Sim, não estou na zona da Vimeiro, estou para os lados de Sobral Monte Agraço



Ah, também estava a ver nevar no vimeiro e aqui nada 
Afinal era no Sobral

Temperatura actual: 7.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 21:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo e *4,2ºC*

PS: Vifra, quanto e que acumulou aí?
As fotos são impressionantes


----------



## Lousano (1 Dez 2008 às 21:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui pela Lousã esta depressão já era. Amanhã sem as nuvens deverá a temperatura máxima ultrapassar os 10º e a mínima voltar a valores negativos.


----------



## rogers (1 Dez 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É impressão minha ou os termometros de Braga têm uma diferença de 2graus? É normal? Está no mapa do IM.


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2008 às 22:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*Comentem as fotos do vifra no outro tópico dedicado no fórum de fotografia:*

 Neve Gralheira-Cinfães (Serra de Montemuro)


----------



## Filipe (1 Dez 2008 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

ainda não desiste de por fotos, mas pra ja ficam uns videos que coloquei no youtube:


----------



## squidward (1 Dez 2008 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Grandes Fotos

aqui por este andar e se continuar assim, nesta madrugada existem boas possibilidades de bater o recorde da mínima. Neste momento vou com 5.0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2008 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui me fico com 4.4ºC e céu a limpar...
Até amanhã


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo e *3,6ºC* nova minima do dia


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 22:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bons vídeos, *Filipe*. 
Foi um grande nevão pelo Norte e Centro !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com *6,3 ºC* e céu a limpar.
Pode ser que esta noite arrefeça mais um pouco.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento:

T: *1,9ºC*  (espero ir até ao -1ºC)
HR: *75%*
P: *1015,0mb/hPa*

*EDIT:* T: *1,8ºC* (1min depois)


----------



## VerticalHorizon (1 Dez 2008 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pois, amigos... Eu já tinha este fim de semana para planear há muito tempo... E desde que na terça-feira, dia 25 Nov/08, comecei a ouvir falar na possibilidade de neve em cotas relativamente baixas, nem duvidei em marcar um fim de semana na região de montanha do país que mais adoro, Serra da Peneda. Pois, fui brindado com um cenário absolutamente . Não subimos até Lamas de Mouro nem muito menos Castro Laboreiro, uma vez que a GNR começou a parar os carros alertando para a possibilidade de ficarmos bloqueados ou isolados nestas terras. Ficamo-nos pelo Cubalhão ( cerca de 750m de altitude, julgo!), onde havia cerca 10-15 cm de neve acumulada...  Apanhamos um nevão mágico quando íamos já a descer do Cubalhão para Pomares ( a aldeia imediatamente abaixo, a cerca de 500-600m, onde também nevou embora pouco). A nossa reacção foi... parar o carro no meio da estrada, sair e abrir os braços, erguir a face para o céu e comer a neve! Foram uns minutos de pura loucura e alegria que não me esquecerei nunca na vida...
Acima do Cubalhão, havia uma cortina espessa (e medonha!) que impedia que se avistasse o topo da Serra.. ... Tive pena de não ter arriscado e subido até Castro Laboreiro ou Lamas de Mouro, mas realmente com um carro sem correntes não se aventura muito... ... Quem não tiver sido "cagufas" como eu e os meus amigos e tenha subido a Castro, por favor coloque aqui as fotos... Gostava muito de ver o cenário...
Aqui fica o meu contributo:


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Continuo a descer...

T: *1,7ºC* 
HR:* 75%*
P: *1015,0mb/hPa*


Excelentes fotos!!!


----------



## vifra (1 Dez 2008 às 22:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Céu limpo e *4,2ºC*
> 
> PS: Vifra, quanto e que acumulou aí?
> As fotos são impressionantes


40cm em terreno plano


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Dez 2008 às 22:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 3.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura está a subir
Temp: *3,8ºC*
Hum: *92%*


----------



## iceworld (1 Dez 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui temos 3º e um nevoeiro cerrado.
Lembrei-me que se houver nevoeiro por outras zonas mais frias amanhã pode ser um bonito dia com sincelo, esse elemento sublime!!
A minha sogra queixou-se  de que o peso da neve partiu os pinheiros pequenos


----------



## trepkos (1 Dez 2008 às 23:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

E acabou a Helena, aqui não deixa saudades nenhumas.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 23:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura aqui está uma bodega  7,0ºc isto tinha eu toda a tarde


----------



## RMira (1 Dez 2008 às 23:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui em Setúbal muito frio. 6,9ºC pela Estação do Miguel. 

Parece-me que na Luz a temperatura desceu a pique por volta das 22h20 

Grande Vitória


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui tá a pingar  estou com 6.9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui passam algumas nuvens, mas não chove.
A temperatura está nos *6,5 ºC*.


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Dez 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem!! Por aqui a temperatura sempre a descer 4,5ºC

Estado de tempo:
Céu limpo, vento fraco, Hr a 86% e Pressão a 1019hpa ( estável)
Já estou com saudades da HELENA


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite

Por agora 1.0ºC

Saudades da neve


----------



## squidward (1 Dez 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui a "Helena" apenas deixou muita chuva e algum vento e pouco Granizo. De realçar talvez a neve no Montejunto e claro...o frioooooo


----------



## Brunomc (1 Dez 2008 às 23:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Noite 

por aqui :

* céu limpo
* vento nulo
* 3.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2008 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas...por hoje fico com céu limpo e 3.0ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## ecobcg (1 Dez 2008 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite,

Aqui sigo com 7,2ºC
O fim de tarde foi de alguma chuva, com vários aguaceiros a cair com frequência.

Aqui, para além da temperatura fresca e alguns aguaceiros, a Helena não deixou nada de mais!!! Nem neve (como era de esperar), nem trovoadas, nem vento muito forte!!! Isto o Algarve é mesmo uma zona à parte!!!

PS: alguém soube alguma coisa do ]Tornado[ de VR Sto António? Desde que no Sábado à noite abalou para Alcaria do Cume, perto de Tavira, para ver se caiam alguns flocos, ainda não disse mais nada!!!


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui apesar de ter batido o recorde de temperatura duas horas atrás,   3.1ºC, agora estão 6.8ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O vento é que estraga a mínima.


----------



## Filipe (1 Dez 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui -3,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 23:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo e *3,4ºC*
Hum: *92%*

Tou a somente 0,3º da minima do ano


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Dez 2008 às 23:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

balanço mais que positivo foi excelente ha muito k nao tinha maximas de 4 ºc 

e pronto agora degundo os modelos a monotonia... 

1ºc ceu limpo


----------



## Perfect Storm (2 Dez 2008 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui vou bater certamente a minima, sigo neste momento com 3,5ºC

Pressão a 1020 hpa a subir.
Até amanhã.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2008 às 00:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui por este andar nem bato a mínima que é de 4,7ºC vou neste momento com 6,8ºc completamente estabilizada a temperatura a várias horas!!O vento não ajuda ronda 20km/h... Até amanha


----------



## Stinger (2 Dez 2008 às 01:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Para quando um novo evento destes??


----------



## Sanxito (2 Dez 2008 às 01:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas pessoal, por aqui sigo com 8,8ºc , já esteve mais baixa mas o vento faz das suas... Amanhã vou colocar as fotos tiradas na arrábida esta tarde...


----------



## Sanxito (2 Dez 2008 às 01:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bem e já está na hora de ir deitar, fico com 8,0ºc...


----------



## meteo (2 Dez 2008 às 01:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

este fim-de-semana prolongamento foi de um frio 
o ano passado o Inverno todo não me lembro de dias por aqui assim..pode ser um bom sinal para o resto do Outono e Inverno 
Neste momento céu limpo e um frio de rachar..aponto para uns 4,5 graus


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Dez 2008 às 05:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora que a Srª D.Helena nos diz que já está cansada e vai agora retirar-se,
parabéns ao forum,um bem haja a todos que aqui, ao longo deste fim de semana, participaram entusiasticamente .
É fantástico o nº de relatos , de vivências e de testemunhos.
É encorajador esta paixão compartilhada.
E nós, cada um de nós, que há bem pouco , pensávamos que éramos os únicos a olhar os céus....
 Venham mais Helenas para continuarmos a crescer.
Por aqui, a noite mais fria deste ano,( 0,8º) o gelo nos tejadilhos dos carros e nas pequenas poças de água que ainda restam das precipitações recentes consolida-se.
A Srª D. Helena vai-se embora .
Não sem antes, brindar o litoral norte com uma noite de geada e gelo das antigas.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2008 às 07:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bons Dias!

Noite calma, com pouco Vento, e com a Temperatura praticamente estagnada...

A Temperatura Mínima não desceu abaixo dos *4,9ºC*

Neste momento tenho 5,2ºC
Humidade nos 81%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura de 0,0ºC/h

O Céu está Pouco Nublado, e não tardará até que o Sol brilhe com força, de novo...


O *jpmartins* informa que, ontem à tarde, havia neve a partir dos 650m , na Serra da Freita!


----------



## storm (2 Dez 2008 às 08:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Noite calma por aqui, vento praticamente enesistente e hoje não ouve aguaceiros.

Temperatura mínima:4.8ºC 
Temperatura actual: 5.4ºC

Esta depressão Helena comportou-se muito bem, daqui fica o saldo positivo, muito positivo, apesar de não ter caido o elemento branco, caiu o elemento branco granizo(apesar de as plantas não gostarem), o frio que gelava até aos ossos e a bela da chuva que regou até ensopar (que já fazia tanta falta):

Venha a proxima depressão


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2008 às 08:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia


-3,6ºC, céu sem nuvens, gelo, geada e as serras ao fundo cheias de neve.

Mínima de -4,5ºC.


----------



## vegastar (2 Dez 2008 às 08:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia!

Hoje foi batido recorde absoluto da minha estação em temperatura mínima: 

-0.9ºC

Sigo com Sol e uns ainda negativos -0.4ºC.

Lá fora está tudo pintado de branco pela geada mais intensa de há muito tempo. Até as poças de água deixadas pela chuva estão congeladas. Suspeito que hoje possam haver alguns acidentes na estrada por causa do gelo...


----------



## rogers (2 Dez 2008 às 08:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Venham mais Helenas para continuarmos a crescer.
> Por aqui, a noite mais fria deste ano,( 0,8º) o gelo nos tejadilhos dos carros e nas pequenas poças de água que ainda restam das precipitações recentes consolida-se.
> A Srª D. Helena vai-se embora .
> Não sem antes, brindar o litoral norte com uma noite de geada e gelo das antigas.



Pois é, eu que estava a poucos dias a reclamar que não tinha havido ainda nenhuma geada recente, hoje pela manhã vi um cenário que nunca vi nesses 11 anos de Portugal! O Meu carro nem abrir queria! A água da chuva que estava no quintal congelou! Bem não houve neve, contudo uma boa geada para encher-nos de esperança para o próximo evento.

De se registar que este evento, mesmo com alguns problemas que causou ao transito e com o caso dos Professores isolados, foi o evento extremo que mais beleza trouxe no lugar da destruição de cheias e ventanias. Que venha mais neve e desta vez que pinte de branco o litoral norte.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2008 às 09:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É a despedida da Helena...
Vamos ter saudades deste episódio depressionário, tavez tão cedo não torne a nevar em tantos sítios como desta vez... Mas vamos ter esperança..
Céu limpo, muito frio, mínima de 0.4ºC, estão agora 2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2008 às 09:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom Dia

É pena a nossa helena ir-se embora, porque ela até se portou bem bem, mas enfim agora fico á espera da próxima.
Por aqui hoje o dia acordou com uma valente geada qeu até a agua estava congelada, a minima foi de 1.4ºC, neste momento estão 7.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2008 às 10:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia

Ontem depois de umas horas de insistência consegui convercer os meus cunhados a virem com este meteolouco à serra da freita. Chegamos já ao fim do dia  mas valeu a pena porque aos 650m de altitude o cenário era este





Esta segunda devia ser um meteolouco a passar por mim com um bonequinho no carro e tudo 





Não consegui subir os 1000 metros da serra, porque não achei prudente aquela hora, mas deu para tirar as saudades. Para dizer bem a verdade, o pessoal é que não me deixou subir mais .
A serra da Freita para quem não conhece fica no conselho de Arouca, bem perto do litoral (Ovar).

Por aqui a noite foi bem fria com a temp. min  de 0.9ºC, a min. do ano.


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 10:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Os carros estavam com uma boa camada de gelo por cima

Neblina e vento fraco
Temp: *4,2ºC*
Hum: *87%*
Cheguei agora a casa com as mãos vermelhas e geladas


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2008 às 10:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Segue fresca a manhã com -1,0ºC e geada na sombra.


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2008 às 10:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

em arruda no domingo a maxima ficou-se nos 8.6Cº , ontem a minima foi de 4.0Cº e a maxima de 8.3Cº já em lisboa a minima desta noite foi de 7.0Cº e a minima absoluta que a helena deixou foi de 6.5Cº .


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2008 às 10:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Esta é a imagem do Caramulo visto bem ao longe a partir da minha casa.
Desculpem a qualidade mas é muita ampliação.


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Neste momento ainda registo *5,3ºC*
Ceu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2008 às 11:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A acumulação de neve é bem visível nas imagens do canal visível do sat24







Daqui a minutos (11:15) temos uma passagem que parece favorável a uma boa imagem do Aqua, a ver se ficamos bem na fotografia 







A última nuvem com precipitação da Helena foi ontem próximo da meia noite na região da grande Lisboa. Quem sabe uma derradeira tentativa de trazer alguma coisa para aqui, mas já não era possível


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Dez 2008 às 11:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia!

Por cá nada de frio, apenas alguns aguaceiros e céu muito nublado.

Tmin - 14,8ºC

Ás 9h estavam 15,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 11:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Atingi agora os *6,0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2008 às 11:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bons dias hoje por aqui acordamos com céu limpocom vento fraco.

Mais uma noite fria com bastante geada.o sol agora já vai aquecendo mas fraco temp:actual 8.2ºc,a presssão subiu bem 1026hpa 52%hr.


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2008 às 11:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bons dias caros meteoloucos!

Caramba, escrevam menos  ... 

Agora a sério é um prazer ler tantos relatos apaixonados daquele que foi um fim de semana em grande. 

Também eu andei em périplo pelo país. Não fui brindado com nevões... nem com cortes de estrada e ainda bem! Mas dentro do carrinho e com uma máquina fotográfica um pouco ranhosa lá fui veñdo e registando alguns instantâneos... logo seleccionarei as fotos que se aproveitam (tenho que ver se arranjo uma máquina decente).
Do fim de semana os flashes visuais que mais ficaram na memória:

- A serra da Lousã com o topo branco logo pelo Sábado de manhã.

- A serra de alvéolos coberta de neve a partir de sensivelmente 800 metros com o invejoso Muradal (muito menos contemplado) a olhar de lado.

- A visão impressionante dos últimos metros da serra da estrela, que contrastavam dos restantes por não se ver uma única rocha! A brancura confundia-se com as nuvens brancas que varriam o topo de Portugal continental!

- As vertentes mais a norte da serra da Estrela, todas elas pintalgadas aqui e ali, ate a cotas generosamente baixas,a  distrair a vista do mais atento e cauteloso viajante Domingueiro.

Dias de luxo meus amigos, aqueles que vivemos este fim de semana pelo nosso cantinho


----------



## godzila (2 Dez 2008 às 12:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*






hoje com o ceu limpo já deu para ver o (picoto) de cebola como é aqui chamado.
digão lá ´se não tá lindo, se não chover tem lá neve para mais de 15 dias


----------



## Serrano (2 Dez 2008 às 12:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 6.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo registado uma mínima de -0.9 graus.

Fazendo uma retrospectiva desta entrada fria, dizer que tive a visita da neve no sábado de manhã, onde acumulou 2 ou 3 cms e bloqueou alguns automóveis. A partir daí, foi nevando de vez em quando até ontem à tarde, mas sem acumulação, no entanto, e devido ao frio, ainda permanece o manto branco nos campos e zonas mais abrigadas em redor da minha casa.

O Maciço Central da Serra da Estrela está um espectáculo, com tanta neve que em alguns locais nem se notam as pedras.


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2008 às 12:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ora aqui vão algumas fotografias da terra dos meus pais que me acabaram de enviar!

Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, Viseu






Panorama da freguesia:





Igreja Nova:





A nevar...





Um obrigado à Ana, e à Fátima que partilharam as fotos

Mais uma
Estão a sair do forno, fresquinhas!


----------



## iceworld (2 Dez 2008 às 12:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas Vitamos!!
Proponho fundirmos as nossos máquinas  para ver se ficamos com uma minimamente decente 
Falei agora com o meu irmão que veio de Vila real esta manhã e disse que nunca tinha visto tanta neve!! 
Boa foto Godzila 

Edit:Essa zona assinalada a vermelho foi onde mais nevou!! A precipitação ai foi muita.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2008 às 12:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui vai uma foto de um bocado de gelo de hoje de manhã





Neste momento estão 12.4ºC o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Lince (2 Dez 2008 às 13:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*









Um cheirinho do grande nevão..
Mais fotos logo á noite.


*Mais fotografias aqui: *
 Neve Bouça dos Homens (Peneda-Gerês)


----------



## iceworld (2 Dez 2008 às 13:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Isso é maldade


----------



## Lince (2 Dez 2008 às 13:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*







mais umo foto


----------



## Lince (2 Dez 2008 às 13:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*







outra...


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 13:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas

E pronto, até voltar a chuva amanhã temos o dia de hoje muito favorável para quem quer morrer de tédio, com sol a brilhar e vento fraco... 13º aqui agora e 1027 mb de pressão. Até "mete nojo"...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2008 às 14:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Imagens Fantásticas!

Por cá, o Céu encontra-se Pouco Nublado, o Vento está Fraco/Moderado, e está Calor (Comparado com estes dias anteriores)... Neste momento já tenho *12,4ºC*

Humidade nos 40%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -0,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,6ºC/h


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 14:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

13,0º
10 km/h variável
1027 mb
45% HR


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (2 Dez 2008 às 14:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

BOM DIA APOS 3 DIAS DE NEVE MUITA NEVE AQUI FICA UMA FOTO EM MONTALEGRE ...






+++++ FOTOS NO MEU BLOG WWW.BARROSODIGITAL.BLOGSPOT.COM OU COM MAIS QUALIDADE EM WWW.BARROSODIGITAL.JIMDO.COM


HOJE POR AQUI POUCAS NUVENS E ALGUM FRIO MAS JA COM A NEVE A DERRETER ... TEMP 5º​


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Dez 2008 às 14:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas pessoal!

Que dias loucos que se passaram... quando pensavamos que provavelmente nao haveria mais surpresas... elas apareciam.

Andei muitas vezes com temperaturas, que se baixa-se um ou dois graus tinha neve a porta. 
Nao tive, mas em alguns montes e serras em redor houve qualquer coisa.
Hoje ainda resta nos pontos mais altos como a Serra do cabeço da Rainha com 1080m.

Desta Helena ficam as imagens que circularam neste forum, a partilha de informações, etc.

Inscrevi-me no forum em janeiro, e desta vez decidi escrever e estar mais atento... E aqui partilhamos o mesmo gosto, posso dizer que ate me sinto um pouco mais descansado... porque afinal não sou só eu que gosto dos fenomenos meteorologicos.  o aqui chamado meteolouco.
Fica a promessa de continuar a partilhar informações...

Agora ate que continua este ceu limpo, vou aprender um pouco mais destas coisas.

Abraço a todos...


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ac_cernax disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Que dias loucos que se passaram... quando pensavamos que provavelmente nao haveria mais surpresas... elas apareciam.
> 
> ...



Sê bem-vindo e desde já obrigado pela contribuição que possas vir a dar no futuro para com este fórum. 

Mais um meteolouco é sempre bem.vindo...


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tudo corre bem com a Helena, tudo é perfeito, até um dia de céu limpo (à excepção de algum nevoeiro) e uma boa passagem do Terra pelas 11:10h para ver o espectáculo lá de cima.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2008 às 14:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bela imagem do nosso Portugal, com várias zonas cobertas de neve

Por aqui sigo com 13.1ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2008 às 14:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

É com cada foto que aqui se vê, que é fácil ficar sem palavras! Magnífico!


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2008 às 14:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Dados da nossa grande Helena
- Rajada max. - 60.1km/h
- Pressão min. - 999.0 hPa
- Precipitação Total - 63 mm
- Temp. min. 0.9ºC
 Muito bom

O Caramulo está lindíssimo, visto ao longe.

Grandes fotos pessoal, parabéns


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2008 às 14:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ac_cernax disse:


> Hoje ainda resta nos pontos mais altos como a Serra do cabeço da Rainha com 1080m.



Apenas para situar um pouco mais, a Serra do Cabeço da Raínha é mais conhecida por serra de Alvelos 

Já no Domingo era notório esse manto branco, como nunca havia visto por essas bandas


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2008 às 15:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Que lindas imagens de Satélite... (Para ficar perfeito/equilibrado só faltava um bocadinho de neve cá mais para Sul)

Neste momento tenho 12,1ºC, após uma Temperatura Máxima de *12,5ºC*

Humidade a 40%
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -1,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,2ºC/h


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2008 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Que lindas imagens de Satélite... (Para ficar perfeito/equilibrado só faltava um bocadinho de neve cá mais para Sul)



Pois, se houvesse um "bocadinho" pequenino aqui em baixo, na Serra de Monchique, ainda ficava melhor!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2008 às 15:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

De volta a casa, de volta aos dois dígitos no termómetro, estão 13.2ºC e 1023Hpa... Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## godzila (2 Dez 2008 às 15:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

pode-me dar o link da imagem original, quero guardala em grande


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2008 às 15:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> pode-me dar o link da imagem original, quero guardala em grande



http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl1_143.A2008337111001-2008337111500.250m.jpg
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl1_721.A2008337111001-2008337111500.500m.jpg


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2008 às 15:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> hoje com o ceu limpo já deu para ver o (picoto) de cebola como é aqui chamado.
> digão lá ´se não tá lindo, se não chover tem lá neve para mais de 15 dias



Boas godzila e também conhecida pela Serra do Açor com os seus 1340m,é visívél daqui de C.Branco com o pico todo branco.


----------



## godzila (2 Dez 2008 às 15:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

1340
são 1416 visto no google
a serra do açor não é esta é a que fica por tez é ligeiramente mais pequena e é reserva natural


----------



## Brunomc (2 Dez 2008 às 16:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui :

* céu limpo  

* vento fraco e por vezes moderado

* 11.5¤C


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2008 às 16:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> 1340
> são 1416 visto no google
> a serra do açor não é esta é a que fica por tez é ligeiramente mais pequena e é reserva natural



Ambos estão correctos e pelo que percebo é mais uma questão de nomenclatura, como acontece noutras serras com vários pontos elevados! O pico de cebola faz parte da serra do Açor efectivamente! É o ponto mais alto da mesma:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serra_do_Açor


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2008 às 17:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> 1340
> são 1416 visto no google
> a serra do açor não é esta é a que fica por tez é ligeiramente mais pequena e é reserva natural



Então a serra do açor fica mais perto da estrela onde fica São jorge da beira ou as minas da panasqueira, não sabia que esso pico chamava-se cebola realmente é o mais alto que fica na zona, quando vou para a barragem de santa lúzia já perdi horas a olhar para o pico e arredores têm uma paisagem de meter inveja.

Por vamos com céu limpo e a temperatura descer 8.6ºc.


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2008 às 17:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



ALBIMETEO disse:


> Então a serra do açor fica mais perto da estrela onde fica São jorge da beira ou as minas da panasqueira, não sabia que esso pico chamava-se cebola realmente é o mais alto que fica na zona, quando vou para a barragem de santa lúzia já perdi horas a olhar para o pico e arredores têm uma paisagem de meter inveja.
> 
> Por vamos com céu limpo e a temperatura descer 8.6ºc.



Mas caro ALBIMETEO esse pico como disse atrás é parte integrante da serra do Açor! Mas deixe-me também parabenizá-lo pelo seu post que acaba de fazer história nesta casa! 

Parabéns MeteoPT
Nesta data querida
Cem mil posts postados
Muitos mais ao longo da vida!


----------



## godzila (2 Dez 2008 às 17:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

eu sei, vivo á frente dele á 20 anos e ainda gosto de observá-lo
é mesmo lindo não é?!
e muito ingreme


----------



## Serrano (2 Dez 2008 às 17:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Passem em www.freguesiadoferro.blogspot.com para apreciarem uma bela foto da Covilhã e da Serra, que foi tirada no domingo de manhã...


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está a chover com *7,5ºC*


----------



## LuisFilipe (2 Dez 2008 às 18:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Em Coimbra está bastante frio e começam a entrar umas nuvens. 

Ontem fui ate a Serra da Lousã e que nevão que la caiu, aquilo estava tudo branquinho.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Dez 2008 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

por aqui :

* céu limpo 

* vento fraco

* 7.0ºC


abocado tive quase 10 minutos a olhar para os planetas vénus e júpiter


----------



## JoãoDias (2 Dez 2008 às 18:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Até me dói o coração só de pensar que toda a neve que vai decorando as serras do Norte e Centro do país vai desaparecer num instante com a chuva que por aí vem. É nestas alturas que não me importava nada de ter um anticiclone por cima de nós durante pelo menos uns dias.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas

Por Setúbal vou com uma temperatura de 9,5ºC completamente estabilizada a temperatura...a pressão é de 1026hpa já tenho chegado aos 1027hpa ou seja Anticiclone em cima e é por causa dele que a frente de amanha se vai desgastar completamente ao chegar ao Sul do Pais!!Mas ainda assim vai dar para uma boa rega no Norte e Centro


----------



## Brunomc (2 Dez 2008 às 18:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui ficam umas fotos que tirei ao meu corsa esta manhã..

tava cheinho de gelo 

eu tou num descampado ainda é pior..do centro da cidade para onde eu moro á sempre diferenças de 0,5ºC e até mesmo ás vezes 1ºC


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2008 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite.
Queria desde já dar um abraço a todos os colegas de fórum, uma vez que é o meu 1º post, e deixar-vos aqui umas fotos de uma zona aqui perto de Guimarães (Fafe) de ontem de tarde:









Deixo-vos também um pequeno vídeo da queda de neve no centro de Guimarães, na manhã do dia 30/11


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

amanha ha mais neve acima de 1400m mas tudo o que estiver abaixo desta cota vai desaparecer


----------



## joaoj (2 Dez 2008 às 19:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Noite a todos
Por aqui e tal como dizia o Vince a desilusão foi completa...
A falta de precipitação fez com que esta zona apenas tivesse neve no Sabado


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por Bragança, aconteceu praticamente a mesma coisa, a neve a sério só chegou  na 6ª feira.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Dez 2008 às 19:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas fotos e vídeo, *DMartins* !


----------



## Met (2 Dez 2008 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite.

Sigo com muito gosto o fórum há cerca de dois anos e decidi agora a registar-me com a esperança de poder contribuir também para o crescimento deste tema que a todos nos entusiasma.

Obrigado pelos testemunhos, fotos e videos desta depressão que tanta alegria trouxe a todos!


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Welcome, Met


----------



## Lince (2 Dez 2008 às 19:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Começou neste instante a nevar.
Segundo o INM vamos ter mais uma noite/madrugada de neve.

Mais uma foto desta madrugada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Dez 2008 às 19:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Met disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Sigo com muito gosto o fórum há cerca de dois anos e decidi agora a registar-me com a esperança de poder contribuir também para o crescimento deste tema que a todos nos entusiasma.
> 
> Obrigado pelos testemunhos, fotos e videos desta depressão que tanta alegria trouxe a todos!



Olá e bem-vindo ao fórum. 
Bem que podias ter-te logo inscrito, não te arrependerias !


----------



## joaoj (2 Dez 2008 às 19:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Magnifica Foto Lince...


----------



## DRC (2 Dez 2008 às 19:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bonita foto, Lince.
Parabéns!
Temperatura Actual: 9.1ºC


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2008 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Magnífico "Lince".

Começa a chover neste momento em Guimarães. Temperatura actual: 5,2º

Onde poderei consultar imagens de satélite, uma vez que as da meteo estão "inexistentes"?
Obrigado e um abraço


----------



## joaoj (2 Dez 2008 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

video do nevao do dia 29 (nao é nada de especial mas é o que tenho...)


----------



## Met (2 Dez 2008 às 19:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DMartins disse:


> Magnífico "Lince".
> 
> Começa a chover neste momento em Guimarães. Temperatura actual: 5,2º
> 
> ...



Desculpa o lapso, vê neste endereço:

http://www.sat24.com/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2008 às 19:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

segundo o  site das estradas de portugal esta novamente a nevar na a24 


p.s-excelente update


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 19:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> segundo o  site das estradas de portugal esta novamente a nevar na a24
> 
> 
> p.s-excelente update



Onde viste? Nos painéis da estrada não tem essa info.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Dez 2008 às 19:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura desce a bom ritmo com o céu limpo.
Tenho, neste momento, uma temperatura de *7,9 ºC*.


----------



## godzila (2 Dez 2008 às 19:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

será verdade??
neve de novo???
mas não era só para os 1100 metros??
afinal a que altitude fica a A24
ou lá onde neva


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2008 às 19:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Onde viste? Nos painéis da estrada não tem essa info.



pois agora diz gelo mas ainda a pouco dizia neve..

de realçar que o todo o pais esta com iso 0 entre os 500 norte e 900 sul..


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 19:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> pois agora diz gelo mas ainda a pouco dizia neve..
> 
> de realçar que o todo o pais esta com iso 0 entre os 500 norte e 900 sul..




Tinha visto há uns 15 min atrás e dizia gelo também...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2008 às 19:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A Temperatura vai descendo a um ritmo bastante agradável! Neste momento tenho *6,3ºC*

Humidade nos 73%
Pressão a 1027 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,3ºC/h


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2008 às 19:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Tinha visto há uns 15 min atrás e dizia gelo também...


LOOL JA DIZ NEVE OUTRA VEZ! LOOL  decidam-se


----------



## godzila (2 Dez 2008 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> pois agora diz gelo mas ainda a pouco dizia neve..
> 
> de realçar que o todo o pais esta com iso 0 entre os 500 norte e 900 sul..



mas alguem me esplica
afinal a que cota vai cair a neve esta noite???


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> LOOL JA DIZ NEVE OUTRA VEZ! LOOL  decidam-se



Já vi, neve no ponto mais a norte.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2008 às 20:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Desculpa lá, mas eu tenho estado a ver e até agora vi sempre gelo.



ja posto a imagem
perto de chaves a24 km18


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> mas alguem me esplica
> afinal a que cota vai cair a neve esta noite???



Ninguém disse que ia nevar esta noite.
O IM põe a cota nos 1000m, subindo depois aos 1400m com o evoluir do dia.

E é "explica", do verbo "explicar", godzila. E não "esplica".


----------



## amarusp (2 Dez 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

2,3ºC é a temperatura actual em Loriga.
Peço desculpa pelo comprimento da foto tirada hoje mas vale a pena vela ao pormenor.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Já vi, neve no ponto mais a norte.



exacto


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2008 às 20:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Ninguém disse que ia nevar esta noite.
> O IM põe a cota nos 1000m, subindo depois aos 1400m com o evoluir do dia.



aqui fica


----------



## godzila (2 Dez 2008 às 20:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

então no que ficamos 800 ou 1400
aqui tão 1.1ºC
ceu limpo


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2008 às 20:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tenho que me re-habituar aos conceitos de frio..
Por aqui, estou com 10.2ºC e o ritmo de descida de temperatura amainou...
Está também a entrar alguma neblina...


----------



## thunderboy (2 Dez 2008 às 20:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite! aqui estão 5.6ºC


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 20:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> então no que ficamos 800 ou 1400
> aqui tão 1.1ºC
> ceu limpo



Acho que, se não queres entender e valorizar o que eu e o Charlie Moreira expusemos quanto às cotas, deves ir procurar tu essa informação e tirar as tuas próprias conclusões.


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 20:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mr. phillip disse:


> Tenho que me re-habituar aos conceitos de frio..
> Por aqui, estou com 10.2ºC e o ritmo de descida de temperatura amainou...
> Está também a entrar alguma neblina...



mr.philip, isso é tudo saudades?


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 20:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas

Depois de uma agradável tarde de céu limpo, bastante sol quentinho e vento fraco, eis que chega a noite para estragar tudo. 9,2º agora, vento nulo e 1029 mb de pressão... E não digo mais nada...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2008 às 20:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> A Temperatura vai descendo a um ritmo bastante agradável! Neste momento tenho *6,3ºC*



Em 15 minutos já desceu mais 0,6ºC! Neste momento já tenho *5,7ºC*

Humidade nos 77%
Vento a 0,0 km/h

Variação de Temperatura nos -1,7ºC/h


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

O que está no tópico denominado "Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008" é um sonho pelo menos para mim 

São previsões a muito longo prazo, mas volto a repetir: Esta Helena apareceu nos modelos pelo menos duas semanas antes de nos atingir (ok, tudo bem que houveram bastantes alterações em intensidade e características) por isso nada é impossível, mesmo a longo prazo. Dêem lá uma espreitadela nesse tópico.


----------



## godzila (2 Dez 2008 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Que bom óptima explicação amigo.
O que é que quer dizer com iço?
Eu não fui mal-educado para ninguém 
O IPM dá uma cota de 1400, aqui já foi colocado 600
Eu só queria saber qual é o correcto?


----------



## thunderboy (2 Dez 2008 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Post Original de Charlie Moreira  
pois agora diz gelo mas ainda a pouco dizia neve..

de realçar que o todo o pais esta com iso 0 entre os 500 norte e 900 sul..

Se repararem bem estão dois pontos colados. Um diz gelo e outro neve.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Dez 2008 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

desculpem por não ter posto post na 





> ....


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> Que bom óptima explicação amigo.
> O que é que quer dizer com iço?
> Eu não fui mal-educado para ninguém
> O IPM dá uma cota de 1400, aqui já foi colocado 600
> Eu só queria saber qual é o correcto?



Para já, ninguém falou em 600, foram os 800 que te puseram a dúvida.
Quanto ao resto, eu não te vou explicar nada, até porque serei dos menos qualificados aqui para o fazer, e depois porque já perdi a vontade de te expor o pouco que sei.

Só mais uma nota, não massacres a nossa língua constantemente. "Iço" não existe, é tão simples quanto "isso".


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Pela imagem de satélite vamos ter alguma animação a partir de amanhã.
http://api.yr.no/weatherapi/geosate...;time=2008-12-02T19:00:10Z;authkey=yJtJYHqsC;


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2008 às 20:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



thunderboy disse:


> Post Original de Charlie Moreira
> pois agora diz gelo mas ainda a pouco dizia neve..
> 
> de realçar que o todo o pais esta com iso 0 entre os 500 norte e 900 sul..
> ...



lool 

pessoal vamos la ver..foi dito a pouco que estava a nevar a cerca de 1000 metros de altura estes sao os ultimos farrapos excepcionais quando começar a precipitaçao a entrar em força a temperatura ira subir e iremos voltar a normalidade pa tristeza de muitos incluindo eu 

aqui ate ja esta a subir 6.6 ºc minha estaçao ja indica


----------



## thunderboy (2 Dez 2008 às 20:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui desce e já vai nos 4.7ºC


----------



## godzila (2 Dez 2008 às 20:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Para já, ninguém falou em 600, foram os 800 que te puseram a dúvida.
> Quanto ao resto, eu não te vou explicar nada, até porque serei dos menos qualificados aqui para o fazer, e depois porque já perdi a vontade de te expor o pouco que sei.
> 
> Só mais uma nota, não massacres a nossa língua constantemente. "Iço" não existe, é tão simples quanto "isso".



Estou a ver.
Peço desculpa por mal tratar a língua portuguesa


----------



## Lince (2 Dez 2008 às 20:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Já tinha dito no Post anterior que já nevava.
Neste momento continua a nevar
A temperatura é de 0.5º
Parece que as cotas do INM se confirmam.


----------



## Nuno (2 Dez 2008 às 20:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Tá uma noite boute contar ai Vou-te assim é que é  

Mini de 5,8 e Max de 12,8

Agora céu limpo e 8ºC as mini vão ser estragadas pelo o vento e chuva que pela madrugada vão aparecer . 

Bem Ate logo


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 20:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

No IP4, 10km a sul de Bragança, chove moderamente com 2.0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> mr.philip, isso é tudo saudades?



Confesso que sim... Se Bragança não ficasse tão longe, e tão cara a deslocação, garanto que voltaria com frequência a essa cidade que me encantou, não só a cidade, mas as terras à volta e as gentes...
Para não falar do clima, claro...


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> No IP4, 10km a sul de Bragança, chove moderamente com 2.0ºC.



Ja?


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 20:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Lightning disse:


> Ja?



Já ou ainda? 
Talvez seja ainda o restante da "Helena", a temperatura está muito baixa.


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 20:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mr. phillip disse:


> Confesso que sim... Se Bragança não ficasse tão longe, e tão cara a deslocação, garanto que voltaria com frequência a essa cidade que me encantou, não só a cidade, mas as terras à volta e as gentes...
> Para não falar do clima, claro...



Mr Phillip bem-vindo de volta 

Olha, parece que se tudo se mantiver daqui a uns dias vamos ter acção aqui em Corroios.


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 20:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Já ou ainda?
> Talvez seja ainda o restante da "Helena", a temperatura está muito baixa.



Mas para amanhã quinta e sexta vem chuva - isto é, à parte da Helena - certo?


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2008 às 20:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Lightning disse:


> Mr Phillip bem-vindo de volta
> 
> Olha, parece que se tudo se mantiver daqui a uns dias vamos ter acção aqui em Corroios.



Obrigado! Apesar de ter adorado Bragança, ainda por cima com a D. Helena a dar espectáculo, nada dura para sempre... Quanto à animação, venha ela!! Cá a esperamos...


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 20:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



mr. phillip disse:


> Obrigado! Apesar de ter adorado Bragança, ainda por cima com a D. Helena a dar espectáculo, nada dura para sempre... Quanto à animação, venha ela!! Cá a esperamos...



... De máquina fotográfica nova na mão...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Dez 2008 às 20:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ora, daqui a pouco já deverão entrar algumas nuvens e, com elas, o ar quente.
Por isso, não espero grandes mínimas para esta noite, embora continuem frescas.
Sigo agora com uma temperatura de *7,7 ºC* e uma humidade relativa nos *66 %*.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui já vai nos 4.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2008 às 21:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A Temperatura anda aos pulinhos... Desce aos 5,4ºC, sobe aos 5,7ºC, desce aos 5,4ºC, sobe aos 5,8ºC, e volta a descer aos *5,1ºC*, que é a Temperatura Actual

Quase de certeza que ainda hoje tenho uma nova Mínima do Dia, sendo esta, até ao momento de 4,9ºC

Humidade nos 84%
Pressão nos 1027 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

7,3º agora. Vento nulo. 1029 mb e 70% HR. Nada de nuvens por enquanto.


----------



## DRC (2 Dez 2008 às 21:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Alguém me sabe dizer se durante os próximos
dias haverão condições favoráveis a formação
de trovoadas?


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 21:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se durante os próximos
> dias haverão condições favoráveis a formação
> de trovoadas?



Nos próximos dias não sei, o que sei é que se os modelos não se alterarem muito, a partir de mais ou menos dia 12 vais tê-las sim, e eu também... Aliás todos nós... As tão desejadas trovoadas... 

Quanto à pergunta mesmo concreta em si, junto-me a ti também, porque também gostava de saber a sua resposta...


----------



## rozzo (2 Dez 2008 às 21:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está a começar já a ficar bastante fria a noite..
Mas provavelmente não irá arrefecer noite dentro com a entrada do ar mais quente que vai chegar..

Só para completar a "caçada" de ontem, mais 2 fotos, bastante fraquinhas por acaso, mas só mesmo para elucidar o que expliquei de manhã..

A primeira é da célula bastante negra que estava a chegar a Sintra comigo lá em baixo preso no trânsito..  





A segunda é só o pormenor de um bom bocado depois do último aguaceiro, ter reparado na neve/graupel que estava ali num canto da varanda do Palácio da Pena a derreter.. Onde deviam estar uns 2/3º com um vento gélido insuportável.. 





Pronto!


----------



## *Dave* (2 Dez 2008 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tive alguns problemas com o PC e tive mesmo de formatar .

Agora está tudo a 100% e sigo com:
T: *3,6ºC* (já esteve nos 3,1ºC)
HR: *69%*
P: *1023,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2008 às 21:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A imagem do satélite Terra das 11:10 de hoje, agora já com a inclinação e distorção corrigida, e com a indicação das serras e altitude dos diversos picos.
As serras mais a sul onde houve acumulação, Marvão e S.Mamede, já não tinham neve detectável por satélite esta manhã.


















PS: Se alguém detectar algum erro, favor avisar.


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

A mínima foi agora atingida. 6,9 graus neste momento. 

P.S.: Nuvens à vista.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Dez 2008 às 22:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

4.1ºC.
Tem estado a alternar entre 4ºC e 5ºC mas amais baixa é esta que registei momentos atrás.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Dez 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

3.5ºC
Está a arrefecer-


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2008 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Tenho agora 7,7ºC a cair a pique


----------



## Santos (2 Dez 2008 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> A imagem do satélite Terra das 11:10 de hoje, agora já com a inclinação e distorção corrigida, e com a indicação das serras e altitude dos diversos picos.
> As serras mais a sul onde houve acumulação, Marvão e S.Mamede, já não tinham neve detectável por satélite esta manhã.
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente trabalho esse Vince 

Por aqui 3.4ºC - 1025 hpa


----------



## meteo (2 Dez 2008 às 22:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Soube agora pelos meus avos que Coja,vila perto,mas com muito menor altitude de Arganil nevou lá
tudo contente por lá,porque é muito pouco habitual!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Dez 2008 às 22:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Agora por aqui, uns incriveis 17,2ºC com 71% Hr


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 22:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

2.3ºC na minha estação em Bragança.


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 22:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

6,5º 

Algumas nuvens já a caminho.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2008 às 22:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom, a Temperatura não desceu abaixo dos 5,0ºC, pelo que não bati/igualei a Temperatura Mínima do dia, por muito pouco...
Entretanto, com o aparecimento de algumas núvens, a Temperatura começou a subir, e já foi aos 6,8ºC, tendo, no entanto, descido aos 5,9ºC...

Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1027 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,9ºC/h


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2008 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por cá já temos chuva, por vezes considerável, e com uma temperatura de 4,4º


----------



## *Dave* (2 Dez 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui, não passo do mesmo...

T:* 3,4ºC*
HR:* 70%*
P: *1023,2mb/hPa*


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> A imagem do satélite Terra das 11:10 de hoje, agora já com a inclinação e distorção corrigida, e com a indicação das serras e altitude dos diversos picos.
> As serras mais a sul onde houve acumulação, Marvão e S.Mamede, já não tinham neve detectável por satélite esta manhã.
> 
> 
> ...




Muito bom!!


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 23:04)

Estagnou. 6,4º. O céu vai ficando muito nublado aos poucos e poucos. Não há vento. 77% de HR e 1028 mb de pressão. Espero que chova algo de jeito, pelo menos uns 5 mm


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2008 às 23:15)

Lightning disse:


> Estagnou. 6,4º. O céu vai ficando muito nublado aos poucos e poucos. Não há vento. 77% de HR e 1028 mb de pressão. Espero que chova algo de jeito, pelo menos uns 5 mm



O termómetro do carro marcava 6º, o do comboio 8º, e o meu aqui de casa 9.6ºC (!!!) que raio...
Amanhã tenho que fazer uma sessão de bricolage e desabrigar um pouco mais o sensor, apesar de o mesmo estar numa varanda virada a norte, nunca apanhando sol... Mas 3º de diferença é muita fruta, ainda por cima quando costumamos ter temperaturas semelhantes...


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2008 às 23:16)

Aqui estagnou nos 6,9ºC e vento fraco...


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 23:21)

mr. phillip disse:


> O termómetro do carro marcava 6º, o do comboio 8º, e o meu aqui de casa 9.6ºC (!!!) que raio...
> Amanhã tenho que fazer uma sessão de bricolage e desabrigar um pouco mais o sensor, apesar de o mesmo estar numa varanda virada a norte, nunca apanhando sol... Mas 3º de diferença é muita fruta, ainda por cima quando costumamos ter temperaturas semelhantes...



Sessão de bricolage, essa é boa! 

Em relação à temperatura concordo... Tenho 6,6 graus agora.
Depois de fazeres essas alterações ao sensor, mandas-me uma MP para começarmos a comparar, aqui neste mesmo tópico, os valores de temperatura.


----------



## StormFairy (2 Dez 2008 às 23:30)

Boas

Por aqui estão 5ºC e a descer ???


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (2 Dez 2008 às 23:40)

Aqui estao 6.9 ºC Devido ao vento medio de 5.7 km\h mas em sitios protegidos do vento esta muito frio...


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2008 às 23:45)

Aqui agora 7,2ºC e o vento completamente parado, a rajada mais alta na ultima hora foi de  5,6km/h


----------



## Almeida (2 Dez 2008 às 23:47)

Boas 

Por aqui segue nos 4,3º


----------



## thunderboy (2 Dez 2008 às 23:51)

Por aqui estão 3.5ºC e está céu muito nublado.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Dez 2008 às 00:02)

Boa noite pessoal, à um ano que seguia o MeteoPT,(ainda quando apenas lia o que postavam por aqui) e não me lembro de um tópico onde se tenha escrito tanto, mas é muito bom saber-mos que podemos contar com uma equipa de meteoloucos tão boa e uma casa muito simpática, muito bom, esta Helena deu-nos muito que falar
Bem a minha miníma até agora foi a mais baixa 3,8ºC, máxima de 10,1ºC, actualmente tenho 5,9ºC, esperemos que desça mais, deixo aqui umas fotos da despedida da Helena ontem durante a tarde com uma boa célula que passou por aqui e largou um bom aguaceiro


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Dez 2008 às 00:04)

Já ouvi aqui falar que no dia 12 vamos todos ter *trovoadas*, alguém me pode explicar isso melhor?


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2008 às 00:15)

O tópico vai longo e Helena ja lá vai.. Pede-se aos membros que passem a postar no seguimento do mês e não aqui. Por aqui coloquem apenas mensagens dos últimos dias relacionados com a depressão.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Dez 2008 às 02:45)

E quando começa a pousar a poeira(Neve e gelo), sabemos agora pelas reportagens das TVs,soubémos na altura da dimensão dos relatos aqui transmitidos, que afinal em muitos locais já não nevava assim há mais de 20 anos e mesmo que tal tivesse ocorrido, nunca posteriormente  à 
acumulação, terá havido tamanha solidificação após 2  noites gélidas.
A Srª  D. Ex.mª  Drª Helena vai ser  a Norte e Centro recordada como Srª de Coragem e Vigor.
E embora alguns digam que esta Temporada promete, já que assim inicia,
muitos pensarão  que estes episódios com recordes envolvidos  de 20 anos poderão (é normal que assim ocorra)não voltar este Inverno.
Enfim, teremos vivido História .
Para Memória Futura .







[/URL][/IMG]


P.S. : -A data da foto é mesmo de domingo.A máquina é nova e ainda sou tosco no manuseamento.
E mais uma vez parabéns Vince:
Sempre atento ao pormenor:
-Aos dois dias do mês de Dezembro do ano da graça de 2008 , a  área coberta de espessa camada de neve no norte  e centro visível do espaço é impressionante.
A Srª D. Helena morreu.
Paz à sua Alma.


----------



## Ledo (3 Dez 2008 às 16:22)

Hajam muitas Helenas, sem dúvida um nome a recordar!

*Aqui* ficam as  fotos da minha estadia na Guarda neste fim de semana prolongado!


----------



## snowstorm (3 Dez 2008 às 17:27)

*Mais fotografias aqui:*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portug...-2008-depressao-helena-2777-3.html#post102391


----------



## lsalvador (8 Dez 2008 às 19:55)

Aqui ficam alguns dados da estaçãp de Tomar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 20:03)

Interessantes valores, *lsalvador* ! 
Houve aí alguns dias com mínimas abaixo dos *-4 ºC*.
Esperamos impacientemente pelos teus dados online, venham eles.


----------

